# Let's use this thread to keep track of IGT, OGT and VGT assignments?



## mddisneyfamily

I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


----------



## Annabell

I would be interested to know the following too :
- How many days before departure date did you book ?


----------



## CoreyB

mine was a 6B GTY got assigned about 30 days out and got a 4A room 10106 on the fantasy. We are very happy with this.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CoreyB said:


> mine was a 6B GTY got assigned about 30 days out and got a 4A room 10106 on the fantasy. We are very happy with this.



Was it a GTY or a VGT?  It looks like you booked a "regular" GTY (with a specific category).

 I think the purpose of this thread is to see how the last minute restricted rooms (IGT; OGT; VGT) are.


----------



## SB in KY

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc. I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)? Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


 
Well I will be the first.  We got our room assignments today for our 5/14 cruise - so 13 days out.

We had 2 cabins booked a VGT and an OGT.  The VGT assigned was a 5B mid ship.  So not a leftover at all....not a navigator balcony or a steel wall or right over the night club....no complaints here.

The OGT was a 9B, also mid ship on deck 2....looks like a good cabin to me.

The cabins are not close together but we did not expect them to be. The "kids" are 22 and 24 so they do not need mom and dad next door.


----------



## ILoveWD

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? VGT Fantasy 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4C 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Miship Area-Port. Never cruised so looks great to me
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ?  I think it was 73


----------



## mddisneyfamily

Annabell said:


> I would be interested to know the following too :
> - How many days before departure date did you book ?


  Good idea!  I will attempt to edit my post to add this question.


----------



## scottygirl




----------



## mddisneyfamily

SB in KY said:


> Well I will be the first.  We got our room assignments today for our 5/14 cruise - so 13 days out.
> 
> We had 2 cabins booked a VGT and an OGT.  The VGT assigned was a 5B mid ship.  So not a leftover at all....not a navigator balcony or a steel wall or right over the night club....no complaints here.
> 
> The OGT was a 9B, also mid ship on deck 2....looks like a good cabin to me.
> 
> The cabins are not close together but we did not expect them to be. The "kids" are 22 and 24 so they do not need mom and dad next door.





ILoveWD said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? VGT
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
> #3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4C
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Miship Area-Port. Never cruised so looks great to me
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6- How many days before departure date did you book ?  I think it was 73


Wow, nice rooms!  Interesting to see that room assignments aren't always given 12 days before.  

I'm REALLY hoping our rooms are close together though, since with 4 kids, a couple of the kids will have to be in another room with my DH.

Keep the posts coming


----------



## Mtkgal

Please forgive my ignorance on this, but what does IGT, OGT and VGT stand for?  I checked the FAQ thread and the acronym thread but didn't see these on there.


----------



## mddisneyfamily

Mtkgal said:


> Please forgive my ignorance on this, but what does IGT, OGT and VGT stand for?  I checked the FAQ thread and the acronym thread but didn't see these on there.



Oops, sorry should have explained.  They stand for Inside guarantee, outside guarantee and veranda guarantee.  These rates are offered at times by DCL at great rates but they come with restrictions.  First of all you are only guaranteed the category you book, so either inside, outside, or veranda.  You don't get to choose your room and are assigned one by DCL at some point- usually very close to travel time.  In addition, you may not cancel, change your reservation etc. and must pay in full at the time of booking.  Hope that helps.


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
     - VGT / Fantasy
 2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
     - 16 days out
 3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)?
     - 4C
 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
     - SUPER HAPPY with our room and location
 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
     - n/a
 6. How many days before departure date did you book?
     - Booked December 16 / 5 months before


----------



## buckeyemom16

Subbing as I have a VGT for June. Could we also add room number? I like to look at the ship plans and see the actual rooms. Thanks!!


----------



## Mtkgal

mddisneyfamily said:


> Oops, sorry should have explained.  They stand for Inside guarantee, outside guarantee and veranda guarantee.  These rates are offered at times by DCL at great rates but they come with restrictions.  First of all you are only guaranteed the category you book, so either inside, outside, or veranda.  You don't get to choose your room and are assigned one by DCL at some point- usually very close to travel time.  In addition, you may not cancel, change your reservation etc. and must pay in full at the time of booking.  Hope that helps.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## ILoveWD

ILoveWD said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? VGT Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
> #3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4C
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Miship Area-Port. Never cruised so looks great to me
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6- How many days before departure date did you book ?  I think it was 73



My room number is 7132 for 5-12.


----------



## Disney922

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on May 12th Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16 days prior
> #3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4D
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?VERY HAPPY
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? We booked early March for May 12th sailing
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



11 more days


----------



## Disney Cruise Fan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4D room 6130 deck 6
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Yes, happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes
#6- How many days before departure date did you book? around 60?


----------



## TampaRobert

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?5E VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?45
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?4E 5026
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?I would have preferred a higher deck, but overall I'm happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?52


----------



## mddisneyfamily

Any new GTY assignments to add?


----------



## may_baby06

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A room 10124
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Seems like a great room from other reviews! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? booked about 6 weeks out


----------



## TiggerStac

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   2 weeks
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4a
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  yes
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  about 45

I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mddisneyfamily

TiggerStac said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   2 weeks
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4a
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  yes
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  about 45
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


[/QUOTE]

4a- Nice!!!


----------



## mddisneyfamily

may_baby06 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A room 10124
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Seems like a great room from other reviews!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? booked about 6 weeks out



Hope I get so lucky!  Have fun!


----------



## gilsan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11-12days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B 8644
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 14 days


----------



## LyndaC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT. WONDER
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7a
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Leftover
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?28


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Love this! Hope to post my results Monday!


----------



## Disney Cruise Fan

Any more recent GTY assignments?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

TiggerStac said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4Cs
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  YES!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?Connecting!
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Can't remember exactly...around 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



See my responses in pink above...
We are midship deck 7, connecting category 4C's, deluxe family with verandas. Super excited! We paid $5800 ish and I looked to see what these rooms would currently go for....$10852!


----------



## youthfulwarriormom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Magic 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Room 7536 I don't know how to figure out what category it is.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Never been on a cruise before so we are happy with whatever.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months


----------



## goofymama

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A room 10024*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *It was a leftover room in the sense that most cabins below CAT 4 were sold out, but still a very nice room*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *N/A*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *approximately 70 days*


----------



## goofymama

youthfulwarriormom said:


> #
> Room 7536 I don't know how to figure out what category it is.



That appears to be a Category 5A: Deluxe oceanview with Verandah


----------



## LyndaC

youthfulwarriormom said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Magic
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Room 7536 I don't know how to figure out what category it is.
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Never been on a cruise before so we are happy with whatever.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months



Score!!   You got a category 5A stateroom....


----------



## LyndaC

I really should refresh before I reply....  Duh!


----------



## youthfulwarriormom

Score sounds like a good response! Yippee!


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Sounds like so far people are getting great VGTs! 
It could be a 7a and most seem to be getting 4's or 5.

We have a B2B VGTY coming up in July so I hope we get a good assignment.


----------



## suzu

Booked 2 VGT on Fantasy WB on 5/26.  Booked 35 days out and notified yesterday of adjoining 5B cabins on Deck 8!


----------



## ktb2002

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?     4D room 6092

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very happy with room!  (paid less than half the going rate)

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 36 days


----------



## mommy2tati

her question already answered...


----------



## cathicool

awesome thread! Cudos to the OP for thinking of this!


----------



## helenb

Could we add 'day of the week' for assignment to these cabins? I don't know about the other ships, but it seems like most Fantasy GT cabins are being assigned on the second-last Monday before the cruise (i.e. 12 days out). I'm wondering if Monday is the big day for cabin assignments, or if each ship has a different day,, or if it's just '12 days before next sailing' or what.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
I booked a VGT on the Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
About two weeks
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
I got a category 4D, cabin 6104
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
I thought it was a great room and had the rainshower/tub combo and the room was huge.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

About 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## LyndaC

Looks like I'm the only one who didnt get an upgrade.   My brother booked 11c, got 10b.


----------



## lilpooh108

We're waiting for an IGT assignment on the 7/16 Wonder to Alaska 

Anyone else?  Great thread, OP!


----------



## LyndaC

For my VGT on the wonder, the assignment was made on a monday. 2weeks before the ASI.ling


----------



## sandgrace

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days on Monday*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B, #8162*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm pretty happy with it, although I would have been happy with any verandah category except 7A*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *70*


----------



## mddisneyfamily

These assignments look great!  

I wonder what my sold out June 16th cruise will look like since it's one of the discounted ones offered to DVC members where they most likely booked the best veranda category available since I believe all categories were offered at the same price.  I'm thinking in this case we VGT'ers will be assigned lower categories.  

Not complaining though- I'm happy with my price for a balcony, wherever it may be


----------



## kjd469

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  IGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 (Monday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  11C  #2525
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Not particularly happy, considering everyone else seemed to get at least a little upgrade.  Yes, I feel it was a leftover.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 90

So for those who were wondering if your CC status, or being a DVC member might help in getting some kind of upgrade, the answer in our case is no.  We are Gold CC and also DVC but not even a teeny, tiny upgrade.  Oh well, we will still have a fun trip


----------



## Mamiamjo

We booked an OGT in February for our June cruise and got a 7A assigned


----------



## helenb

Mamiamjo said:


> We booked an OGT in February for our June cruise and got a 7A assigned



You're already assigned? I booked an OGT for our June cruise (well, 2 actually) and I'm STILL waiting! I'm hoping that I'll hear next Monday, which is 12 days out...


----------



## mommy2tati

Mamiamjo said:


> We booked an OGT in February for our June cruise and got a 7A assigned


 

How did you book an OGT and get a VERANDAH? Did you book OGT or a specific category GTY?


----------



## CaLuCa

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
9 days out on a Tuesday
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
4D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Very happy.  I booked with less than 2 weeks before departure...took awhile to convince everyone.  I am also really, really surprised we have connecting rooms this late in the game!  Didn't particularily need connecting since its grandparents in the other room, but I was scared they were going to be on a different deck or all the way at the other end, so that worked out great.  First cruise so hoping it's a good location.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
Connecting!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
14 days!


----------



## CaLuCa

Now I'm confused.  I thought we had a 4d and they connected because that's what I got off cruisecritic.  I just went and put in a fake reservation on the DCL site for another cruise and it came up as 5D and connected with the room on the other side.  On the wdwinfo site it shows up as a 4B in a review, but a 4D in the plans of the decks.  I might be reading the connecting arrows wrong.  Is it the little arrow in both rooms pointing to the interior or is the small arrow closer to the verandah that means connecting?


----------



## bmer1rick

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  IGT on the Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 3 days before the cruise
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  11a
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I was happy.  Got a good category room out of the main traffic flow and fairly close to the elevator
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  5 days
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



I got room 8589.


----------



## INdisbound

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days before the cruise*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B, Room 8154*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy!!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *about 60 days*


----------



## helenb

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT on the Fantasy, 2 rooms*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days before the cruise*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B, Rooms 2028 and 2040*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's what I expected, so I'm satisfied.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *No. We asked for connecting, and they're on the same deck 6 cabins away from each other. At least they're close!*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *91 days*


----------



## chateau

great thread


----------



## luvavacation

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT, on the Fantasy.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10, according to my reservation page.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?category 5B, rather not say room number.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy - room between floors, near elevator, wonderful!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  4 rooms apart!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 77, just in time to cancel our regular priced porthole rooms and book the VGT!


----------



## LoriABil

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT; Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy; we got rooms mid ship.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 rooms: 2 were connecting and one is right across the hall!
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 88 days



Just got our room number today! #9101 on the Fantasy!


----------



## Friscorays

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT, on the Fantasy.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Four
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?Category 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Eight


----------



## baddog576

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B - 8648
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy! On our first cruise we were on deck 2 Oceanview so this is a big step up for us!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## helenb

baddog576 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 60 days
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days



Wait a minute.... you booked VGT on Dream and had your assignment the same day, 2 months in advance???? Wow!


----------



## baddog576

helenb said:


> Wait a minute.... you booked VGT on Dream and had your assignment the same day, 2 months in advance???? Wow!



Oops!  I will update that.  I just got it today.  I meant to put 10 days.  Everyone said they were getting assignments 12 days out.  It's amazing how long these last 2 days felt just waiting and waiting!


----------



## sandgrace

sandgrace said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days on Monday*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B, #8162*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm pretty happy with it, although I would have been happy with any verandah category except 7A*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *70*



**Interesting Update FYI** I just checked my reservation online today...haven't really checked it for a little while after getting my VGT assignment. DCL had changed our assigned room it's now a category 5A and instead of being on deck 8 it's on deck 9.  So even after you get your room assignment it seems that they can change your stateroom up until you're at port we sail in 2 days.


----------



## mddisneyfamily

sandgrace said:


> **Interesting Update FYI** I just checked my reservation online today...haven't really checked it for a little while after getting my VGT assignment. DCL had changed our assigned room it's now a category 5A and instead of being on deck 8 it's on deck 9.  So even after you get your room assignment it seems that they can change your stateroom up until you're at port we sail in 2 days.



Wow!


----------



## helenb

I hope not! I sent a package to myself under the assigned stateroom!


----------



## RainyJ

sandgrace said:


> **Interesting Update FYI** I just checked my reservation online today...haven't really checked it for a little while after getting my VGT assignment. DCL had changed our assigned room it's now a category 5A and instead of being on deck 8 it's on deck 9.  So even after you get your room assignment it seems that they can change your stateroom up until you're at port we sail in 2 days.



Good to know!  I've never heard of that before!


----------



## Hayloburger

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT on Fantasy, June 16th, 2012 Eastern
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
15 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
5a (I think), 10006 and 10004
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Absolutely Ecstatic.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
 Adjoining with my mom, I requested close by or adjoining.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
approximately 60 days, as soon as the VGT was announced.

We are very excited with our cabins!! This couldn't have worked out better, we love the high decks!


----------



## buckeyemom16

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days on Friday*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, #10534*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm very, very happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *Around 95*


----------



## livinthedisneydream

We just booked a VGT on the Fantasy for the 6/16 sailing 
We were assigned 7608/7610.  I believe cat 4C
We are beyond thrilled since we are a family of 
five and were hoping to at least be on the same
deck ----now we are CONNECTING!! Yeah!!
We booked 14 days in advance.  Yikes--better
start packing!!


----------



## mddisneyfamily

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



Yay! I can finally post info on this thread (since I'm the OP)!!!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?3 VGT rooms on the Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?15 days, (on a Friday!) June 16th sailing
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?8024, 8026, 8028 all cat 5b
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?We are very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?Yep! Three in a row
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?We booked two of our rooms at 100 days out and the third at 60


----------



## mydisneyboys

We booked a VGT 
Received cabin assignment 10 days before sailing
Received cabin 9122 - 4A - 
Very happy with that cabin - 
Only one cabin sailing 
Yes we are happy 
Booked about 60 days out.


----------



## mamaprincess

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Fantasy June 16th sailing.*.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days.*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11C 2513 and 2515.*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *We love deck two. That is actually what we were hoping for.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked two staterooms and they are connecting!*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *We booked some time in March.*


----------



## KimDisney

Waiting VERY patiently for our VGT room # for our June 23rd sailing....nice to see the week before was just assigned....


----------



## scottygirl

mamaprincess said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Fantasy June 16th sailing.*.
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days.*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11C 2513 and 2515.*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *We love deck two. That is actually what we were hoping for.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked two staterooms and they are connecting!*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *We booked some time in March.*



I hope we get the same for the June 30th sailing!


----------



## KennesawNemo

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on 6/16 Fantasy#

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? I found out on June 2nd 

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, #9150#

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? one room only

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60 days.


----------



## Cool Breeze

We just booked 2 VGT rooms for August.  By the looks of things, it seems as though Disney attempts to put the linked reservations as close as possible. I'm hoping our rooms are close as well.  Very exciting. Once we get our assignments, I'll post the results for everyone, although, we won't get them until the end of July.  Thanks everyone and keep posting your results.


----------



## texasgirl73

I haven't received my assignment yet but the statistics nerd in me forced me to figure out my chances of getting a great room.  As far as Verandah rooms go-

A little less that 3% are Category 7.
A little more than 3% are Category 6.
49% are Category 5.
40% are Category 4.
Less than 5% are Concierge.

So statistically speaking, chances are really good that you will get a Category 4 or 5 room.


----------



## Cool Breeze

texasgirl73 said:


> I haven't received my assignment yet but the statistics nerd in me forced me to figure out my chances of getting a great room.  As far as Verandah rooms go-
> 
> A little less that 3% are Category 7.
> A little more than 3% are Category 6.
> 49% are Category 5.
> 40% are *Category 7.*
> Less than 5% are Concierge.
> 
> So statistically speaking, chances are really good that you will get a Category 4 or 5 room.



Did you mean to type Cat 4 instead of Cat 7?
Also, there is a chance that you could get a concierge room from a VGT?
I just posted that question and nobody seems to know.


----------



## texasgirl73

Ooops yes I did thanks.  I edited it.


----------



## mddisneyfamily

texasgirl73 said:


> I haven't received my assignment yet but the statistics nerd in me forced me to figure out my chances of getting a great room.  As far as Verandah rooms go-
> 
> A little less that 3% are Category 7.
> A little more than 3% are Category 6.
> 49% are Category 5.
> 40% are Category 4.
> Less than 5% are Concierge.
> 
> So statistically speaking, chances are really good that you will get a Category 4 or 5 room.


Wow, very interesting!!!  Thanks for doing the calculations!


----------



## LiveForDis

I'm new to this forum (although I've been lurking for weeks, loving the helpful advice and tips!) and will be sailing on the June 23rd Fantasy cruise in a VGT cabin.  Just wondering if anyone on that cruise has received their assignments yet?  Trying to be patient but we are so excited that we are having a hard time with this wait-and-see process!!!


----------



## elcasar

I'm also waiting for the 23rd...   The closer it gets the harder it is to wait!


----------



## KimDisney

I'm waiting as well for room assignment on the June 23rd Fantasy sailing....hoping it will be this Friday!


----------



## LiveForDis

Exactly how do we find out the stateroom number?  I've been logging onto the Disney Cruise website every day to check (still says VGT).  Is that how we find out?  Or are we notified in another manner?  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## lmhall2000

LiveForDis said:


> Exactly how do we find out the stateroom number?  I've been logging onto the Disney Cruise website every day to check (still says VGT).  Is that how we find out?  Or are we notified in another manner?  Thanks in advance for the help!



Yes! Keep checking, instead of VGT it will have a room number! Excited for you for the wait! It's like Christmas finding out what you get!


----------



## GarakDS9

Another one subbed and lurking. Love this thread but I have awhile to wait before our July sailing.


----------



## cpdrn7

so have you received you luggage tags yet without a room number? if so, when did you get them in the mail? A month before or so?


----------



## SNicksed

cpdrn7 said:


> so have you received you luggage tags yet without a room number? if so, when did you get them in the mail? A month before or so?



I was wondering the same thing. We have an OGT booked for August. What happens with the luggage tags when you get your docs before your room is assigned?


----------



## helenb

We got our luggage tags without a room number a couple of weeks before the actual room was assigned.


----------



## superrach

From what I'm reading on various boards on here in the past few months it seems the room assignments for IGT, OGT, VGT for the Fantasy sailings are typically posted on Monday afternoons about 12 days before departure.


----------



## LiveForDis

Good point about the luggage tags.  We received our luggage tags a few weeks ago with no room number on them.  I'm assuming we will hand write the room number in once it is assigned?


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

Does anyone here regularly book GT cabins?  I'm trying to weigh the odds of whether a VGT would be available for the cruise we want in October.  From the website it appears there are lots of verandah category rooms available for our cruise but we are looking at a 3 night cruise.  I understand that length of cruise may sell out quicker with people not having to take off work as long.

Has anyone booked a fall 3 night cruise in a GT category?  If so, do you remember how much you saved?  Trying to figure out if the savings is worth waiting or not.

Thanks.


----------



## goofymama

SNicksed said:


> I was wondering the same thing. We have an OGT booked for August. What happens with the luggage tags when you get your docs before your room is assigned?



You will get tags with blank cabin numbers.  You are instructed to write them in once you know your number.


----------



## LiveForDis

goofymama said:


> You will get tags with blank cabin numbers.  You are instructed to write them in once you know your number.



Thanks!  Still waiting somewhat patiently for our stateroom assignment...thought it would be assigned today but alas no!


----------



## mevans0000

Anxious to hear reports for the VGTs for the June 23 sailing. Reports from 6/16 were encouraging. We have 2 VGTs booked for 6/30 and I assume we're still a week +/- a day from getting our assignments.


----------



## elcasar

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!     I can't take this waiting any more!!!!   Where is my assignment??!!


----------



## elcasar

Woohoo!



mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  - VGT Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  - 12
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  - Cat 5B, 8160/8162
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the category, _Very happy_ that we got connecting rooms.   It is right next to the stairs/elevators.   Hope this is okay?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Connecting!
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  - about 52.


----------



## goofymama

elcasar said:


> Woohoo!



Congrats!  And no worries about being right outside stairs/elevators.  Our room on the 5/26 cruise was just outstide and we LOVED it!  So convenient and we did not hear any noise from the hallway.


----------



## LiveForDis

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy for June 23rd cruise
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 Days on a Monday
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A - would rather not say the room number but we are on deck 9
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy!!! Having looked at the deck plans I think we are going to love being on deck 9.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?Yes, adjoining!!!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 45 days


----------



## KimDisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy for June 23rd cruise
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 Days on a Monday at 3pm
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Small balcony room, Deck 5, Aft. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very unhappy, definitely a leftover.  #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 8 months.


----------



## elcasar

Sorry you didn't get a better room.   Is that a 7A?


----------



## KimDisney

Yes, it is a 7A.


----------



## TiffJ

elcasar said:


> Woohoo!



Looks like I will be right next to you #8156.  I"m very happy with this assignment! Yes, I would have LOVEd a cat 4 room but I'm happy as long as I'm on the boat, and it's our first time with a verandah.  

We didn't have more than one room but we are linked with 3 other cabins (family members) and we are down the hall from one of them.

SO STINKIN EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Hey KimDisney
Sorry to hear you didn't get the cat. you wanted. How many in your party? It's just my DH and I on the June 29th Dream sailing and I am afraid we may be assigned one of these too Should know soon.... You should try to upgrade at the port if you are arriving early. There has been alot of speculation about how that is being handled...but worth a try if you could get upgrade for a few dollars more. Have fun either way...at least you on the ship for a week.


----------



## KimDisney

Good idea tooth fairy! I'll see if there is an upgrade available when we get to the port. I'm bummed about our room, I really wanted a full verandah. This room has a VERY small verandah, with a bench. The view will be pretty from the aft, but I am disappointed. I'm not at all worried about the vibrations, we had an aft inside room on deck 6 last year on the Dream. The vibrations were there, but they helped get our butts out of bed!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

How many in your party?  Just curious


----------



## KimDisney

Three....DH, myself and DD 8


----------



## Feistygirl916

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Cool Breeze

Feistygirl916 said:


> Bumpity bump bump



That's cute. How about, Bippity Bumpity Boo


----------



## mevans0000

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 5A, Deck 10 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with the location and category, Very happy that we got connecting rooms. It is right next to the stairs/elevators. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Connecting!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - about 70.


----------



## disneydork3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 4C, Deck 7, mid/aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Couldn't be happier
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 28


----------



## Tooth Fairy

1. VGT Dream
2. 14 days
3. 4E deck 5
4. thrilled.we love forward. straight up to adult area(just dh and i)!!!! extended verandah 
5.NA
6. 56 days..


----------



## mom2aredhead

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
15

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Cat 5A, Deck 10, Aft.

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Well...I wouldn't have been able to get a verandah stateroom without the discount, so I'm happy LOL!  It is kind of tucked in the corner, but near the elevators which is nice.  I guess we will see.  

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
60-ish


----------



## DVCNuts

I learned that some of the members of our DIS group got level 4 staterooms, and I suspect that is because they had single rooms.  We have 3 VGT reservations, and DCL put us all together in 3 consecutive rooms (two connecting) in 5B.  We are VERY happy with this!  Just glad we don't have a white wall or aft cabin!

So if you are concerned about being separated, consider that we didn't request to be together and DCL did it anyway.  TWO WEEKS!


----------



## staffieri

Haven't been assign yet, However looks like a lot of Cat 5 when booking VGT.


----------



## jp3848

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 5A, Deck 10 aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - about 66.


----------



## cpdrn7

has anyone gotten their paperwork for july 22nd yet?


----------



## LiveForDis

DVCNuts said:


> I learned that some of the members of our DIS group got level 4 staterooms, and I suspect that is because they had single rooms.  We have 3 VGT reservations, and DCL put us all together in 3 consecutive rooms (two connecting) in 5B.  We are VERY happy with this!  Just glad we don't have a white wall or aft cabin!
> 
> So if you are concerned about being separated, consider that we didn't request to be together and DCL did it anyway.  TWO WEEKS!



How would I know if I have a whitewall cabin? I sail out on June 23rd on the Fantasy...


----------



## Cool Breeze

LiveForDis said:


> How would I know if I have a whitewall cabin? I sail out on June 23rd on the Fantasy...



A couple ways to know.  You can google the room number and see if any descriptions or photos come up.  You can check the room reviews on this site, or you can post a question to see if anyone on the boards who knows what your particular room has. 

You can also check out this thread and see if you can find your cabin and that should tell you what you have. These photos are of the Dream but it should be pretty much the same.

Click link:   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586763


----------



## SCMouseFans

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread!  We are booked in an IGT on the Fantasy for the July 7 sailing.  I'll be back to update when we get our room assignment.  Honestly, we'll be happy with anything, we just want to get on the ship!


----------



## scottygirl

We have an IGT for the Fanatasy June 30 sailing.  We don't have our assignment yet but it looks like the VGT's for our cruise were assigned on Friday.  Maybe we will get ours today. Just happy to be on the ship!


----------



## superrach

scottygirl said:


> We have an IGT for the Fanatasy June 30 sailing.  We don't have our assignment yet but it looks like the VGT's for our cruise were assigned on Friday.  Maybe we will get ours today. Just happy to be on the ship!



I'm awaiting an IGT for the 30th too!  Thinking this afternoon we will know but like you I'm just excited to be anywhere on the ship!  It's getting SO close!!!!


----------



## PortMickey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 11 days out - Monday AM
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 5B, Deck 8 - 8050 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with the location and category. It is right next to the Forward stairs/elevators. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Connecting! N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - about 120 Days.


----------



## scottygirl

June 30 - Fantasy - 7 Day Eastern 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - IGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 11 days out - Monday AM
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 11a, Deck 9 - 9021-9023 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with the location and  category. It is right next to the Forward stairs/elevators.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? -  Connecting! So glad since we took a chance!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - about 120 Days. 
__________________


----------



## courtnvm

cpdrn7 said:


> has anyone gotten their paperwork for july 22nd yet?



I think that I remember someone on our cruise meet thread that said that they got paperwork late last week or this weekend.  I'm waiting on a VGT assignment for this cruise, too, and I don't expect it until sometime around the 10th of next month.


----------



## mariag481

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on Fantasy 6/30/12 sailing
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  15 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5E, 7190
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy with the assignment!  It's a huge room!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  we did book more than one room  (somehow it was less expensive for us to do that) - and our 2nd IGT room is not near our VGT room.  We didn't need them to be close together as we are only using one of the rooms.  The IGT was assigned today ( 13 days out)  
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  120 days out


----------



## superrach

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - IGT Fantasy, 6/30/2012
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 11 days out - Monday AM
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 11a, Deck 9 - 9111 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with location
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Only booked one room; this is a connecting room so we'll see how that goes. ???
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - early March 2012


----------



## 2PrincesseInTow

mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  IGT on Wonder
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Close to elevator but under Wavebands
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?about 90


.


----------



## samal73

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - OGT Fantasy, 6/30/2012
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 11 days out - Monday AM
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - Cat 4c, Deck 7 - 7634 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very, very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Only booked one room
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - around 60 days.  We booked on 4 May


----------



## CT Mom of 3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy July 7

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 15 Thursday pm

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - 5C 7548

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? The only thing I'm not thrilled about is that we are next to the elevator but I'm otherwise happy.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Only booked one room

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - I think it was 65 days


----------



## SCMouseFans

CT Mom of 3 said:


> The only thing I'm not thrilled about is that we are next to the elevator but I'm otherwise happy.



We were in 7578 on the Dream (almost directly across from the midship elevators) and being close to the elevator was never a problem. We didn't hear any noise from the elevators or from people getting on/off.  We really liked being able to walk out of our room and right onto the elevator!  I hope you'll be happy with your room.


----------



## CT Mom of 3

SCMouseFans said:


> We were in 7578 on the Dream (almost directly across from the midship elevators) and being close to the elevator was never a problem. We didn't hear any noise from the elevators or from people getting on/off.  We really liked being able to walk out of our room and right onto the elevator!  I hope you'll be happy with your room.




Good to know - thanks! Maybe I'm worried about nothing!


----------



## RainyJ

CT Mom of 3 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy July 7
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 15 Thursday pm



I'm getting close--sailing the next day on Dream July 8, so hopefully I'll have my room assignment tomorrow!!!  And if not, I guess I should have it by Monday, judging by other posts.


----------



## tweetybebe

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - VGT Fantasy July 7

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - 15

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - 5A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - Only booked one room

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - Booked in February so roughly 130 days before departure


----------



## SCMouseFans

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - *IGT Fantasy, July 7, Western*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - *14 days out - Friday early afternoon*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - *Cat 4a - Deck 10 - 10612*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I am THRILLED!* 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? - *23 days. * 


We had hoped to have a chance to upgrade to a Verandah room at the port.  Looks like a little pixie dust took care of that for us!  Thank you Disney!


----------



## dylan'smom

SCMouseFans said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - *IGT Fantasy, July 7, Western*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - *14 days out - Friday early afternoon*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - *Cat 4a - Deck 10 - 10612*
> ...




I know I already said this on our cruise's FB page, but..... 
That is so amazing!!!



.


----------



## RainyJ

IGT to a 4A is AMAZING!  Good for you!


----------



## jetskigrl

SCMouseFans said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? - *IGT Fantasy, July 7, Western*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? - *14 days out - Friday early afternoon*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? - *Cat 4a - Deck 10 - 10612*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I am THRILLED!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? - *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? - *23 days. *
> 
> 
> We had hoped to have a chance to upgrade to a Verandah room at the port.  Looks like a little pixie dust took care of that for us!  Thank you Disney!




WOW!!!!!   That is some crazy good Pixie Dust 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lark

mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure did you book?



1. IGT and VGT. Fantasy 7/7
2. 16 for VGT. 15 for IGT
3. 11A and 5B.
4. Delighted with rooms. Really better than expected.
5. No.  One is fore, one is mid/aft.  Different floors. Seems like they had some inventory to work with on this sailing, so a bit disappointed they made no seeming effort to keep us close, but the rooms we got are so great I don't mind too much.
6. Long time ago. Don't remember. Many months.


----------



## Goofy Fan1

mddisneyfamily said:


> i think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a igt, ogt or vgt room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a igt, ogt or vgt room, and on which ship? Vgt
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4c
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super excited
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 120 days
> 
> i think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


#1.


----------



## spgoad

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT, Dream 5 Night Double Dip
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
4A, 10128
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Very happy. We are excited about the category and deck.
#6. How many days before departure did you book?
35


----------



## lisa702

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?                   
  OGT Fantasy 7/7
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?      

15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?    

9A HC 6504
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?                                                                         

Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?


N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

 120 days


----------



## RainyJ

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 7/8 sailing
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A room 10022
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy.  We had suites above us and rooms below us, so we got lucky not to be under the pool deck! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We booked one room, but have alinked ressie with friends.  Ended up with connecting rooms 10022 and 10020 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 69 days

Edited to add the stateroom numbers and comments now that we are back from our trip.


----------



## mmutt

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 7/14 sailing
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18, today!
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy but can't find reviews
=> anyone have reports for Deck 8 forward - we are by the stairs/elevators?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting! 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## GarakDS9

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4c
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Thrilled with location mid/aft deck 7 and spacious
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   110 days


----------



## nelle

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT July 7 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy though my kids are a little disappointed cause they wanted the magic window thing
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 rooms.  All three in a row two are connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35days


----------



## Dancersmom2

*Fantasy 7/14*

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? room 6012 category 8a
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy with what I got
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 9 months

Now I am even more excited for our cruise


----------



## mmouseforpres

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Fantasy VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5d room 6662 and 6664
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, they are connecting.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 149 days


----------



## ktb2002

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Fantasy VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5a room 9052
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 36


----------



## Inuashley

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
IGT Fantasy 7/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
18

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?

5B 816*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Completely shocked and thrilled!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?

N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

40 days


----------



## Dancersmom2

I guess I need to update my reply from last night, as I think I changed my mind.

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy with what I got

Originally I was happy with a catagory 8a but now I realized that the room is a handicap accesible one, which I don't need, and therefore it doesn't have the split bathroom, that I really do need.  There are 4 of us including a 13 year old girl so the split bath is really kind of a necessity.  I guess that is the chance that I took when I book an OGT room and I knew that.  We had been talking about seeing how much a port upgrade to a verandah would be, so I think we will try for that and see what happens.  If we don't get it, this certainly won't ruin the cruise for us it will just be a bit of an inconvenience we have to deal with.  I do still have my cabana at Castaway Cay that I was lucky enough to snag when someone canceled.


----------



## Stayc

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11a 8027
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not sure
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 28

Considering that most people are getting upgrades all the way up to 4a's, I feel a little cheated. At least an upgrade to a deluxe inside would have made me feel a little better.  This is our third cruise and I booked directly with DCL. So I get no obc and no upgrade. Not feeling the magic.


----------



## princesscinderella

Dancersmom2 said:


> I guess I need to update my reply from last night, as I think I changed my mind.
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy with what I got
> 
> Originally I was happy with a catagory 8a but now I realized that the room is a handicap accesible one, which I don't need, and therefore it doesn't have the split bathroom, that I really do need.  There are 4 of us including a 13 year old girl so the split bath is really kind of a necessity.  I guess that is the chance that I took when I book an OGT room and I knew that.  We had been talking about seeing how much a port upgrade to a verandah would be, so I think we will try for that and see what happens.  If we don't get it, this certainly won't ruin the cruise for us it will just be a bit of an inconvenience we have to deal with.  I do still have my cabana at Castaway Cay that I was lucky enough to snag when someone canceled.




If your cabin is forward you could always run up to the spa showers if everyone is getting ready at the same time.  I loved the shampoo and conditioner in them and they are roomier.  If you are aft though it's a bit of a trek.


----------



## Dancersmom2

PrincessCinderealla, thanks for the idea on the spa showers that just might work for us.  We are all the way at the front of the ship.


----------



## shaycamp21

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> My parents joined us on the May 19th (eastern) Fantasy and though we did not  book a GTY they did.
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT on the Disney Fantasy.
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?They were assigned a room at 11 days out.
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?The got  a CAT 5E (deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Veranda) Stateroom # 8682 (accessible room)
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? They were happy with the location (very back of the ship) and the room. Being an accessible room it was beyond HUGE, it was great because they stored our baby's big stroller and car seat (kept open) for us!! The veranda was also massive (awesome view from the back of the ship) had two chairs and two loungers on either side (we spent a lot of time there). They didn't have a split bath or tub but were fine with that. My dad's only complaint was because the room was so big and the couch and bed were far from the tv it was hard to see the tv. He felt the tv should have been larger for such a big room.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We ended up linking our reservation so my parents were not too far from us (8682) and our stateroom was 8668.
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> They booked around 6 wks out.
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


----------



## Im_A_Princess

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy B2B 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 24 & 30 days out
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy (has a good room review) http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomlist.cfm
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We are on a B2B Fantasy cruise (July 21 & July 28). Happy we have the same room for both cruises! 
#6. How many days before departure did you book? 49

We saved $5,332.08 (total saved w/both cruises) when compared to if we were assigned and a cat 7A (lowest non-VGT verandah rate now for our cruises).  
I think DCL assigned our rooms earlier rather than later because we have B2B cruises and it would have been more difficult later to get the request granted that we not change rooms. I am just thrilled we have the same room for both cruises!


----------



## cmh06

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on Fantasy 7/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? We got a room with a Verandah!!!!!  6th floor.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 5.5 months


----------



## JanBlessed

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT on the Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Not sure, LOL!  Rm 6070 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Yes!  Mid ship vertically and horizontally, no obstruction, close 2 stair & elev. access! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/a - just DH , DS5 and I. 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  70


----------



## gilsan

shaycamp21 said:


>



That sounds like a nice room. A little off topic, how was 8668? We are booked in that room in October. Did it have a pull down bunk?


----------



## RainyJ

JanBlessed said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT on the Dream
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> Not sure, LOL!  Rm 6070



Looks like a 5D


----------



## MNH

JanBlessed said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT on the Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 14
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> Not sure, LOL!  Rm 6070
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> Yes!  Mid ship vertically and horizontally, no obstruction, close 2 stair & elev. access!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/a - just DH , DS5 and I.
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  70



What date is your cruise?  Mine is 7-13-12....I am getting ansy to know the cabin!


----------



## IrishCowboy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  3 IGT cabins
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 22
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are extremely happy!  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? All 3 rooms side-by-side and 2 of them connecting rooms.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 39

Can't believe how fortunate we are to get upgraded to verandas!   We booked last minute deal (IGT) and was just hoping that we would have 3 rooms close together.  Thank you DCL!


----------



## mddisneyfamily

IrishCowboy said:


> Can't believe how fortunate we are to get upgraded to verandas!   We booked last minute deal (IGT) and was just hoping that we would have 3 rooms close together.  Thank you DCL!


Wow, NICE!!!


----------



## Stayc

Bump


----------



## Alohagirl73

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9A (I think) on the 8th deck forward

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are happy!  Never cruised Disney! Just so excited to be going on the Fantasy on the 14th of this month!!!!!!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Over 4 months before


----------



## MNH

I am leaving on Dream on 7-13-12....I booked a VGT....nothing yet!  I called and was told it could be today it could be Friday....there are only category 4's showing as available on several different booking sites. I inquired about that and was told not all availabilty shows up on booking engines so I could get a small obstructed balcony....I sure hope not.  I know I gambled and I get what I get but I cancelled a hugh balcony with another cruise line (same price as my VGT) so I could take my granddaughter on Disney....keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am ecstatic that we got the extra space!  We are also on deck 2 and mid ship which is great for potential motion sickness.  My only concern is that it appears we are under wavebands and some reviews mention some noise.  I'm hopeful the girls are so tired that it is not an issue.  (Which, I'm sure will be the case!)
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 75

Overall- very happy!


----------



## Simba One

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7a, 7a
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not a problem, enclosed verandah will be nice for Alaska
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30


----------



## srhodes

when are you able to book the IGT/OGT/VGT rooms?  we are looking to book a cruise for january.  on the website i see actual room categories with a basic idea of what deck you will be on.   i dont see anything that states IGT/OGT/VGT any where.   do these show up closer to the sail date?   

sorry for not understanding all of this.....this will be our first cruise!


----------



## CrusingFamily4

Hey Srhodes   Welcome to the disboards.  The IGT/OGT/VGT rates can show up at anytime, but disney offers them if they are trying to fill up the ship.  They may never be offered for a certain cruise. While they are a great price, one isn't able to pick which room they will have.  One also has to pay immediately, and is not allowed to make any changes.  There are quite a few restrictions, but we were very happy with our experience.  If you are able to book last minute, and are flexible with dates... this may be an option for you.


----------



## srhodes

CrusingFamily4 said:


> Hey Srhodes   Welcome to the disboards.  The IGT/OGT/VGT rates can show up at anytime, but disney offers them if they are trying to fill up the ship.  They may never be offered for a certain cruise. While they are a great price, one isn't able to pick which room they will have.  One also has to pay immediately, and is not allowed to make any changes.  There are quite a few restrictions, but we were very happy with our experience.  If you are able to book last minute, and are flexible with dates... this may be an option for you.



thanks for your help!


----------



## lilpooh108

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 

Inside cabin, was assigned midship deck 6, 11A

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 

VERY HAPPY.  , since we weren't given something worse like 11C or 11B (or even a noisy 10C). YAY!  We love higher decks and 11A rooms.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a

6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30


----------



## onceuponadream

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream (2 staterooms) 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Connecting 5A Staterooms 9522 and 9524
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Perfect rooms!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 70


----------



## Bobweizr

Stupid Question, how do you find out when your cabin has been assigned?  I booked OGT on Fantasy Aug 11 directly on the DCL site, pd in full (sounds like I should have gone DU for OBC, but oh well)


----------



## Annabell

Bobweizr said:


> Stupid Question, how do you find out when your cabin has been assigned?  I booked OGT on Fantasy Aug 11 directly on the DCL site, pd in full (sounds like I should have gone DU for OBC, but oh well)



It will show up in your reservation so just logon and see if it is assigned. It should say stateroom XXXX.


----------



## MNH

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   9

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)  4A Deck 9

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Love it!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  60


----------



## Codie

disneymagicgirl said:


> See my responses in pink above...
> We are midship deck 7, connecting category 4C's, deluxe family with verandas. Super excited! We paid $5800 ish and I looked to see what these rooms would currently go for....$10852!



That's awesome!  My family and my parents and another family all booked vgts for Fantasy. My parents and my family eached booked 5dgty and the other family did 6agty. My room was immediately assigned as a 4e but then the next day changed to a 5d. The other two rooms not assigned yet. We are still 57 days out.  We had originally thought we would book connecting rooms but then decided to go the gty route to save my parents and us the expense and secretly hoping to land a cat 4 or better room without the extra cost since there are four of us.  It would be great if we got connecting rooms at least. I figured that wasn't even a possibility once we went gty.


----------



## pixiedust1216

We were on the June 15th sailing on the Dream. We booked a VGT stateroom in mid April. We got our room assignment exactly 10 days before sailing. I believe it was a category 5D. It was on deck 6 aft. We were very happy with our room and location.


----------



## TXDavis

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?4d on deck 6
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 50


----------



## JanBlessed

MNH said:


> What date is your cruise?  Mine is 7-13-12....I am getting ansy to know the cabin!



it was June 29 - loved it! . I have to delete my ticker, lol! DS5 had such a great time & DH was not disappointed!  LOVED the room & although people always say they are not in there, we are, so we appreciated the comfy and roomy and views and room service.  I would like to personally thank and hug the person who designated that room to us if I could.  Soooo conveniently located!  Well, good luck and I hope that you will be as happy as we were.  Now its Back to work tomorrow after 10 great days!


----------



## webbede

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 11A on deck 6
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes 3 rooms are side-by-side-by-side
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 66 days


----------



## courtnvm

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 5A on deck 10
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Completely excited!  As far as I can tell, we saved about $1200 for the cruise!!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47 days


----------



## princesscinderella

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - Fantasty 7/28
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 4C on deck 7 midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are thrilled for the upgrade. Our kids were looking forward to the porthole seat but the veranda is even better.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms were booked and they are connecting!!!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Back in Feb


----------



## kandekarleen

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> #1 OGT on Fantasy
> #2 14 Days
> #3 Assigned 8A # 5518
> #4 Very happy about room. Two large porthole room
> #5 N/A
> #6 11 months


----------



## BrianH

We did 2 rooms, one a VGT and the other was OGT.

First:
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 - The Monday after being 2 weeks out.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5b #8538
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We were happy with the location
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Both were forward, but 2 levels apart
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60

Second:
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 - The Monday after being 2 weeks out.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 8A #6510
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We loved this room.  Has 2 large windows.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Both were forward, but 2 levels apart
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## PittieBoo

First:
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days from sail date
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A, Deck 9, #9608
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I think it will be a nice room from what I have read about the deck and location. However, my disclaimer is to read my answer to #5 for a possible mitigating factor. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? I did book a second room, but not until much later than I booked the VGT room. My MIL is newly terminally ill so we booked her a room at the last minute. We didn't have a choice as the boat was almost fully booked, so we got her an inside stateroom which was assigned to deck 9. I think the Disney client services person did us a huge favor by getting us onto the same deck and not too far from her room. 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45


----------



## suzcruz

1) Booked IGT on Fantasy
2) Got assigned room 15 days prior to cruise
3) 5C, Deck 7 
4) Thrilled! Got a veranda! No idea if this room is considered good or bad but don't care!
5) Only one room
6) 45 days


----------



## Princess Runner

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super happy 3 of our cabins were IGT and 1 OGT all were upgraded
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? August 2011


----------



## mrsklamc

I am happy for the folks who booked IGT and are getting balconies but that just seems so weird; I would think the ships would be packed for July?  Looks like it's primarily on the Fantasy...wonder what's up.


----------



## lmhall2000

mrsklamc said:


> I am happy for the folks who booked IGT and are getting balconies but that just seems so weird; I would think the ships would be packed for July?  Looks like it's primarily on the Fantasy...wonder what's up.



I believe that close to 75% of the rooms are balconies..it's just a matter of availability..In order for them to fill the ship, people are not going to pay a premium for a Verandah room last minute, but they might pay for an inside..so they give those pre-booked rooms a bump so they open up the more inexpensive rooms.  Ironically, a verandah is $30 cheaper than the basic inside rate right now on our Sept. cruise..I'm holding off booking thinking they're going to open up IGT or OGT rates...the pattern has held for August bookings so hopeful.


----------



## Bobweizr

lmhall2000 said:


> I believe that close to 75% of the rooms are balconies..it's just a matter of availability..In order for them to fill the ship, people are not going to pay a premium for a Verandah room last minute, but they might pay for an inside..so they give those pre-booked rooms a bump so they open up the more inexpensive rooms.  Ironically, a verandah is $30 cheaper than the basic inside rate right now on our Sept. cruise..I'm holding off booking thinking they're going to open up IGT or OGT rates...the pattern has held for August bookings so hopeful.



On our Aug 11 Eastern on Fantasy (assuming dbl occupancy) a VGT is $518 less than a 09D - obstructed view porthole.  On Jul 13 there were still 33 Cat 4 and 30 Cat 5 veranda cabins left. As of today, Jul 15 there are still 33 Cat 4 and 33 Cat 5s left, increase of 3!  There are 20 Oceanviews for parties of 2-3 as of now, no OV showing for parties of 4, didn't check this on Friday.   Inventory is shifting but not a straight line reduction; cabins that were not visible Fri are now available Sun and vice versa.

There are no Insides available at all and no OGT available any longer, which is what we are booked under.  So conditions certainly appear favorable for some bump ups.  But there's no way to know how many people are taking advantage of the VGT offer; maybe all those specific choice veranda cabins will disappear overnight.  Wish I had some insight into the allocation of these IGT/OGT/VGTs...will just have to be patient in the end.


----------



## Tbone17701

Haven't taken the time to read this entire thread, but has anyone booked one of these within 21 days of sailing or less?  I was wondering how close to the sail date they offer these rates and how booking last minute might affect your cabin assignment?


----------



## love280mickey

mddisneyfamily said:


> Oops, sorry should have explained.  They stand for Inside guarantee, outside guarantee and veranda guarantee.  These rates are offered at times by DCL at great rates but they come with restrictions.  First of all you are only guaranteed the category you book, so either inside, outside, or veranda.  You don't get to choose your room and are assigned one by DCL at some point- usually very close to travel time.  In addition, you may not cancel, change your reservation etc. and must pay in full at the time of booking.  Hope that helps.



How does one find out when these rates are offered?


----------



## princesscinderella

The rate just show up when searching for a cruise. If its available for the date or ship you are looking at booking you will see it.  There is no listing as of yet that I know of that keeps track of when they are being offered.  It's just a matter of going through the saildates on the Disney cruiseline website.


----------



## Bobweizr

Princess Runner said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super happy 3 of our cabins were IGT and 1 OGT all were upgraded
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 connecting
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? August 2011



Curious, will this be your first DCL cruise?  Some people were saying second time cruisers were the most likely to get upgrades.


----------



## lmhall2000

Bobweizr said:


> Curious, will this be your first DCL cruise?  Some people were saying second time cruisers were the most likely to get upgrades.



I think it really depends on availability, our first cruise we went from a cat 12 (now 11B) to a 9C...can happen to anyone at anytime


----------



## 4 FOR DISNEY

Booked 1 VGT stateroom on Dream 5 night double dip for july 27th 2012 

I was assigned on Tuesday the 17th 10 days prior to cruise

I received a 5A cabin

I did not feel like it was a leftover cabin, although it is directly across from the elevator so I am hoping that it is not too loud.  

I booked 33 days before departure

 7 days to go!!!!


----------



## EWL

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 12 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 5A midship starboard on deck 10
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Overall very happy;  hoping that noise from deck 11 upstairs won't be too bad but will pack earplugs and have a great time regardless.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## texasgirl73

In Pursuit of Enchanted Tiki Birds





 #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy August 4th
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 12 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Category 4B Midship on Deck 8
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms that are connecting.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 70 days, had to cancel previous booking and pay the penalty but still got $1152 back and much better rooms.


----------



## z28wiz

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT DREAM AUG 5th
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 13 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? TWO CATEGORY 5B's
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms that are connecting.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 49


----------



## Friscorays

Second experience with guarantee, better than the first!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT, on the Fantasy.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Twelve, on a Monday.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?Category 4C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, two rooms booked:  assigned adjoining cabins.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Around sixty.


----------



## Silverfox97

mrsklamc said:
			
		

> I am happy for the folks who booked IGT and are getting balconies but that just seems so weird; I would think the ships would be packed for July?  Looks like it's primarily on the Fantasy...wonder what's up.



Very exciting for them indeed - both IGT & OGT are getting verandah assignments 8)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bump


----------



## travelwith2

Bump


----------



## livinthedisneydream

Second time this summer taking chance on VGT and didn't have as much luck. In June, we booked 14 days from sailing (VGT) and received connecting 4c's on deck 7.  Had such a great time that we cancelled our Thanksgiving cruise and decided to go with friends on the 8/11 Fantasy again.  

We booked 28 days out and decided to book VGT instead of IGT/OGT in hopes that we had a better shot of connecting rooms or at least connecting verandahs.

Just checked online and was excited to see consecutive numbers.  However, when I looked further at deck plans, we are connecting BUT not with each other!  OK, I thought, at least we can have the stateroom attendant open the verandahs and still be able to keep the kids in the other room.  Unfortunately, I didn't know that deck 10 verandahs have a solid wall every other room so ONLY connecting staterooms can connect verandas.  I am happy that we are right next door and again taking a crusie, but have to admit I am bummed that both rooms and verandas connect with strangers and not each other!  Anyone in 10556 or 10562 wanna trade?!


----------



## Cool Breeze

livinthedisneydream said:


> Second time this summer taking chance on VGT and didn't have as much luck. In June, we booked 14 days from sailing (VGT) and received connecting 4c's on deck 7.  Had such a great time that we cancelled our Thanksgiving cruise and decided to go with friends on the 8/11 Fantasy again.
> 
> We booked 28 days out and decided to book VGT instead of IGT/OGT in hopes that we had a better shot of connecting rooms or at least connecting verandahs.
> 
> Just checked online and was excited to see consecutive numbers.  However, when I looked further at deck plans, we are connecting BUT not with each other!  OK, I thought, at least we can have the stateroom attendant open the verandahs and still be able to keep the kids in the other room.  Unfortunately, I didn't know that deck 10 verandahs have a solid wall every other room so ONLY connecting staterooms can connect verandas.  I am happy that we are right next door and again taking a crusie, but have to admit I am bummed that both rooms and verandas connect with strangers and not each other!  Anyone in 10556 or 10562 wanna trade?!




Maybe it's possible that once you board the ship, one of your neighbors would be kind enough to swap rooms with you.  Guest services may be able to accommodate your request if the other family is willing.  It couldn't hurt to ask. I would.  You could ask the family next to your room and if they say no, you could ask the family next to the kids room.


----------



## leahmichl

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? had a 5A, asked for upgrade to 4D and was given guarantee at no charge
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 11 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 4D - 9011 - midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy; we're right by elevators which a lot of people don't like, so maybe that's a "leftover"?  But we like being close, so no complaints!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? a few months, but just asked for the free guarantee upgrade 2 weeks out


----------



## cjnix29

leahmichl said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? had a 5A, asked for upgrade to 4D and was given guarantee at no charge
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 11 days before
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 4D - 9011 - midship
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy; we're right by elevators which a lot of people don't like, so maybe that's a "leftover"?  But we like being close, so no complaints!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? a few months, but just asked for the free guarantee upgrade 2 weeks out



What is a free guarantee upgrade?


----------



## Cool Breeze

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream August 10th

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 11 days before(after 3:00 pm)

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Category 5A  on Deck 9

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Extremely happy we're on the 9th deck, did not want 10th or 5th floors.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms that are connecting.

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  67 Days


----------



## Bobweizr

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 11 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 5B port aft on deck 8
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Ecstatic!  Traveling companions also booked OGT and are in connecting staterrom next door!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? next door, connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 39 days


----------



## travelwith2

Bobweizr said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 11 days before
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 5B port aft on deck 8
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Ecstatic!  Traveling companions also booked OGT and are in connecting staterrom next door!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? next door, connecting
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 39 days



That's awesome!


----------



## skiingwife

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Fantasy August 11th*#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *Monday 12 days before*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *Category 5C forward on deck 7 (7040 and 7042)*#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy!  Love the location near elevators and stairs, easily accessible to the adult pool. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? * about 45*


----------



## leahmichl

cjnix29 said:


> What is a free guarantee upgrade?



All I know is that when I asked the travel agent about available upgrades, the only thing she could change us to at the same rate was a guaranteed 4D without a room assignment (confirmation from DCL says Category 4D, stateroom GTY).  This wasn't available at same rate when we booked, so we took it.


----------



## dmi188

Booked an IGT room on the Dream Aug. 19-24 just last week.  Now waiting NOT too patiently for a room assignment.


----------



## RainyJ

livinthedisneydream said:


> Just checked online and was excited to see consecutive numbers.  However, when I looked further at deck plans, we are connecting BUT not with each other!  OK, I thought, at least we can have the stateroom attendant open the verandahs and still be able to keep the kids in the other room.  Unfortunately, I didn't know that deck 10 verandahs have a solid wall every other room so ONLY connecting staterooms can connect verandas.  I am happy that we are right next door and again taking a crusie, but have to admit I am bummed that both rooms and verandas connect with strangers and not each other!  Anyone in 10556 or 10562 wanna trade?!



Actually, it's the other way around on deck 10--many of the connecting rooms don't have connecting verandahs.  We recently sailed deck 10 on the Dream, and had a connecting room with our friends (10022 and 10020), but we had the solid wall between our verandahs so we couldn't open it up.  But we could have connected verandahs with 10024 on our other side.


----------



## WeHeartTink

Just booked our 5-day Bahamas cruise on Dream departing in 23 days (yay!) on August 25th.  Booked in IGT and anxiously waiting on a stateroom assignment!


----------



## KTills

WeHeartTink said:
			
		

> Just booked our 5-day Bahamas cruise on Dream departing in 23 days (yay!) on August 25th.  Booked in IGT and anxiously waiting on a stateroom assignment!



Still waiting on VGT assignment for the Dream leaving on 8/15. The wait is killing me!


----------



## kaseyC

Just booked a VGT for the Sept. 8, 2012 Fantasy sailing.  I will be haunting this thread.


----------



## johnlatte

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? category 5b on deck 8
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Disappointed, got a leftover, right in front of the elevator.  Seeing others with IGT getting 4a's. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 45 days


----------



## su_A_ve

leahmichl said:


> All I know is that when I asked the travel agent about available upgrades, the only thing she could change us to at the same rate was a guaranteed 4D without a room assignment (confirmation from DCL says Category 4D, stateroom GTY).  This wasn't available at same rate when we booked, so we took it.



GTY are different than IGT/OGT/VGT.  You cannot pick the actual room, but you do pick the category.  GTY have the same cancellation terms as a regular room - only thing you won't see what you get until late in the game.

IGT/OGT/VGT not only you can't pick the room, you can't pick the category neither.  They only thing you get is the type: inside, outside view, verandah.  These rates are full payment required and non refundable.  They only way to upgrade these are at port.


----------



## su_A_ve

dmi188 said:


> Booked an IGT room on the Dream Aug. 19-24 just last week.  Now waiting NOT too patiently for a room assignment.



These should come out next Monday hopefully... I'll be there as well - booked OGT - at the time, the difference was nothing between IGT and OGT.  But a huge difference for VGT.


----------



## WeHeartTink

KTills said:


> Still waiting on VGT assignment for the Dream leaving on 8/15. The wait is killing me!



Hopefully by the weekend for you?? Fingers crossed!  Im not expecting mine until around the 15th...


----------



## KTills

WeHeartTink said:
			
		

> Hopefully by the weekend for you?? Fingers crossed!  Im not expecting mine until around the 15th...



That'd be wonderful! But all I keep reading about are assignments being made on Mondays. Don't know if that's the standard protocol or what...but I'll hope for sooner than that!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Anybody got an assignment for the aug 15 dream? We booked OGT and still dont have room number....the suspense is getting unbearable


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Tooth Fairy said:


> Anybody got an assignment for the aug 15 dream? We booked OGT and still dont have room number....the suspense is getting unbearable


Still waiting with you   Yes and going nuts here too! 
Heather


----------



## KTills

Tooth Fairy said:
			
		

> Anybody got an assignment for the aug 15 dream? We booked OGT and still dont have room number....the suspense is getting unbearable



Waiting too. Monday...come on Monday! That'll be the lucky day. 

Kristin


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Ok its got to happen on Monday.... we are 9 days out!!!!We are hoping for a good one


----------



## KTills

Tooth Fairy said:
			
		

> Ok its got to happen on Monday.... we are 9 days out!!!!We are hoping for a good one



It WILL be tomorrow, I just know it! .....I hope.

Kristin


----------



## dmi188

Hoping for Monday!  We are 13 days out!!Need some pixie dust!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

It's Monday!!!!!Where are those room assignments?


----------



## KTills

Tooth Fairy said:
			
		

> It's Monday!!!!!Where are those room assignments?



I've heard it's an after 3:00 thing sometimes. Ugh! Check in as soon as you get yours!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I will post as soon as I know...............checking every few minutes!!!!


----------



## dmi188

KTills said:


> I've heard it's an after 3:00 thing sometimes. Ugh! Check in as soon as you get yours!



That's what I hear too.....waiting.....waiting.....ARGGGG!


----------



## JLDSMD

The VGT cruisers on our 8/18/12 Fantasy are getting their rooms right now (per our FB page).  We're OGT and will hopefully get ours soon.


----------



## madscrapper

Hi,

OGT on Fantasy 8/18/12 - just got our assignment:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  FANTASY
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  9C 8500
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Meh.  It's a HC accessible room at the very front of the ship.  Kinda out of the way, not sure if it has a split bath but we can torment our teenager by telling her we can peek at the outside teen area.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months

Good luck everyone!  It's been fun waiting.


----------



## JLDSMD

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Fantasy 8/18/2012
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Monday 12 days before
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 4D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Extremely Happy.  We thought if we got an upgrade it would be to a Cat 5, never thought we'd get a Cat 4. It comes out to us paying about 1/2 the cost of this room on the day we booked.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 50 days


----------



## KTills

JLDSMD said:
			
		

> The VGT cruisers on our 8/18/12 Fantasy are getting their rooms right now (per our FB page).  We're OGT and will hopefully get ours soon.



We're 8/15/12 (8 days out on the Dream), so I hope ours comes in today too!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

OMG!  I can't get anything esle done until those assignments are out!!!!! Constantly checking and checking and checking....it's madness!!


----------



## KTills

Tooth Fairy said:
			
		

> OMG!  I can't get anything esle done until those assignments are out!!!!! Constantly checking and checking and checking....it's madness!!



Insanity! I'm gonna lose my mind!


----------



## dmi188

Tooth Fairy said:


> OMG!  I can't get anything esle done until those assignments are out!!!!! Constantly checking and checking and checking....it's madness!!





KTills said:


> Insanity! I'm gonna lose my mind!



If ours doesn't come out until 3, its gonna be a LONG 3 1/2 hrs!!!


----------



## Jenna45

I am waiting patiently with the rest of you for my 08/17 magic VGT..... But, regardless of where we are, as long as we can sit outside and see the ocean ( even in a partially obstructed ) room... I am going to be happy to just be there....


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Congrats...that's a great upgrade. Throw us some pixie dust for the 8-15 Dream


----------



## su_A_ve

3:30 and nothing   keep waiting for 8/19 Dream and hoping for Pixie Dust!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ok all you cruisers who were waiting for your assignments today, it's after 3 pm, so log into your reservations and see if you got your assignments.  I'm just really curious to see your results.


----------



## KTills

Cool Breeze said:
			
		

> Ok all you cruisers who were waiting for your assignments today, it's after 3 pm, so log into your reservations and see if you got your assignments.  I'm just really curious to see your results.



We've been doing that all day! Nothing for me so far...sailing in 8 days!


----------



## dmi188

Nothing so far........can't stand the wait!!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I am convinced this is a good sign for all of us....but the waiting is terrible!!


----------



## buzzcrazy

Got my room number for all that have been waiting.  I think I scored with a huge savings on this one.

Room 7076 for all my FISHIE Friends


5A  Deck 7 Portside with clear plexi view!!!!!




Wishing you all the same


----------



## KTills

buzzcrazy said:
			
		

> Got my room number for all that have been waiting.  I think I scored with a huge savings on this one.
> 
> Room 7076 for all my FISHIE Friends
> 
> 5A  Deck 7 Portside with clear plexi view!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the same



When are you sailing?


----------



## su_A_ve

buzzcrazy said:


> Got my room number for all that have been waiting.  I think I scored with a huge savings on this one.
> 
> Room 7076 for all my FISHIE Friends
> 
> 
> 5A  Deck 7 Portside with clear plexi view!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the same



When are you sailing and what did you have reserved? IGT/OGT/VGT?


----------



## su_A_ve

For 8/19 Dream, IGT/OGT/VGT are still being sold.  Lots of cabins opened so maybe they are waiting till the last minute?


----------



## buzzcrazy

I'm so bad at posting sorry

We are sailing on the Magic August 17th  I booked early June VGT.  Got room 7076 5A ....

Hope that helps.


----------



## KTills

buzzcrazy said:
			
		

> I'm so bad at posting sorry
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic August 17th  I booked early June VGT.  Got room 7076 5A ....
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks. Not too be too nosey, but about what time did your assignment come in, do you know? We were hearing 3/3:30 is usually the magical time. We're sailing 8/15 and still haven't heard anything (5:30).


----------



## dmi188

su_A_ve said:


> For 8/19 Dream, IGT/OGT/VGT are still being sold.  Lots of cabins opened so maybe they are waiting till the last minute?



On cruisefish, it appears that IGT has sold out for our cruise in the last couple of hours!  This waiting is going to kill me!!!  NOT patient!!

Edited to add that it does look like IGT is still available on DCL's site!  It wasn't earlier today.


----------



## malice

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 8/18/2012
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days prior
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5A Deck 10 Port
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I was hoping to score a category 4 on decks 9 or 10 but nonetheless our assigned room location looks to be great. Happy overall, just really excited about our first Disney cruise.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 41 days


----------



## dmi188

Okay, we have seen the Magic (8/17) and Fantasy  (8/18) get assigned today!  We need to see the Dream for 8/19 PRETTY PLEASE!


----------



## buzzcrazy

KTills said:


> Thanks. Not too be too nosey, but about what time did your assignment come in, do you know? We were hearing 3/3:30 is usually the magical time. We're sailing 8/15 and still haven't heard anything (5:30).



I checked at 3 ...nothing!  Again around 4:30 and there it was.


----------



## Susiesark

I have VGT for 8/25 Fantasy.  When I called DCL this morning I was told they could assign rooms as late as check in time!


----------



## KTills

dmi188 said:


> Okay, we have seen the Magic (8/17) and Fantasy  (8/18) get assigned today!  We need to see the Dream for 8/19 PRETTY PLEASE!



We need Dream 8/15 first!


----------



## buzzcrazy

Susiesark said:


> I have VGT for 8/25 Fantasy.  When I called DCL this morning I was told they could assign rooms as late as check in time!



They won't assign them that late.  I would say 10 days before!  On a monday, at 4:30


----------



## cjnix29

Susiesark said:


> I have VGT for 8/25 Fantasy.  When I called DCL this morning I was told they could assign rooms as late as check in time!



We are going to go absolutely crazy, aren't we!!!!


----------



## apriliscrazy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream* 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *3 days* 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4a*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Absolutely!* 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *14 days *


----------



## buzzcrazy

What is better to get a 4a or a 5a in a ocean view with veran.?


----------



## su_A_ve

buzzcrazy said:


> What is better to get a 4a or a 5a in a ocean view with veran.?



AFAIK, a 4a is a bigger room than a 5a.  It's a family oceanview with verandah, vs just oceanview with verandah


----------



## su_A_ve

KTills said:


> We need Dream 8/15 first!



I think it might be due to how much stuff they have left.  For example for 8/19 they are still selling IGT/OGT/VGT, which means they won't assign the other ones until the sell out, then they can assign.


----------



## dmi188

su_A_ve said:


> I think it might be due to how much stuff they have left.  For example for 8/19 they are still selling IGT/OGT/VGT, which means they won't assign the other ones until the sell out, then they can assign.



I guess that is a good thing....to have a ship that is NOT packed!  Oh, but the suspense!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Tooth Fairy said:


> Congrats...that's a great upgrade. Throw us some pixie dust for the 8-15 Dream


I second the pixie dust request for the 8/15 Dream!!! 



Cool Breeze said:


> Ok all you cruisers who were waiting for your assignments today, it's after 3 pm, so log into your reservations and see if you got your assignments.  I'm just really curious to see your results.


I was really hoping today would be the day  Soon - it must be soon! 



Tooth Fairy said:


> I am convinced this is a good sign for all of us....but the waiting is terrible!!


Im trying not to get my hopes up since we "only" booked OGT but there are quite a few verandah categories available??? 



apriliscrazy said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *3 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4a*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Absolutely!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *14 days *


3 days out you got yours? Oh no!  I hope we aren't looking at another 5 days of this - ha ha! 

I really hope tomorrow at day 7 will be it!!  

Heather


----------



## Snick

A


----------



## KEichman

su_A_ve said:


> I think it might be due to how much stuff they have left.  For example for 8/19 they are still selling IGT/OGT/VGT, which means they won't assign the other ones until the sell out, then they can assign.


Not sure this is always true. I saw some folks getting assignments for the 8/17 sailing of the Magic, and there are. OGT and VGT cabins available. 

(And oddly, there were a number of 8/25 Magic categories listed a few hours ago, but now I couldn't bring up ANY available categories.


----------



## Eric Julie and Hailey

Sorry that this is a bit off topic...

Can IGT bookings be upgraded at the port?


----------



## KEichman

KEichman said:


> (And oddly, there were a number of 8/25 Magic categories listed a few hours ago, but now I couldn't bring up ANY available categories.



Now Magic, 8/25 sailing, is back up with several cabin categories that can be booked.


----------



## Jenna45

While I am not unhappy with my room , I got 7118, I would have prefered to be a little more center on the boat, if I understand correctly, I can upgrade from the 5B to the 5A just paying the difference between the two, if a room is available is that correct?


----------



## su_A_ve

Jenna45 said:


> While I am not unhappy with my room , I got 7118, I would have prefered to be a little more center on the boat, if I understand correctly, I can upgrade from the 5B to the 5A just paying the difference between the two, if a room is available is that correct?



Actually, it's not based on what you got, but based on what could have been. 

IE, if you booked IGT, it would be an upgrade from 11C to 5A even if you got a 5B.

Look at this thread for more info:  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2958549


----------



## jellojatdisney

I just book a OGTY fir 8/25 Fantasy.  How do you find out if they assign room?  Do you log into your reservation?  Thanks.


----------



## dylan'smom

Jenna45 said:


> While I am not unhappy with my room , I got 7118, I would have prefered to be a little more center on the boat, if I understand correctly, I can upgrade from the 5B to the 5A just paying the difference between the two, if a room is available is that correct?



Yes, you can do that at the port if you check for an upgrade then.  The upgrade chart will give you a charge based on the room you're currently in.  

But the restricted fares are restricted from upgrades before you sail...at least in theory!!  

.


----------



## dmi188

jellojatdisney said:


> I just book a OGTY fir 8/25 Fantasy.  How do you find out if they assign room?  Do you log into your reservation?  Thanks.



Yes, you log into your reservation, but as of yesterday, they were just assigning rooms for 8/18 Fantasy.  8/15 and  8/19 on the Dream are not yet assigned.  We just keep checking and waiting.  Heard that most rooms are assigned on Monday afternoons.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

dmi188 said:


> Yes, you log into your reservation, but as of yesterday, they were just assigning rooms for 8/18 Fantasy.  8/15 and  8/19 on the Dream are not yet assigned.  We just keep checking and waiting.  Heard that most rooms are assigned on Monday afternoons.



Yep - 8/15'er here and we are still waiting. A few of us have heard the magical time is after 3pm so we shall see... 

Heather


----------



## KTills

IBelieveInTheMagic said:
			
		

> Yep - 8/15'er here and we are still waiting. A few of us have heard the magical time is after 3pm so we shall see...
> 
> Heather



Ok, it's 3:00...let's have it!!!


----------



## su_A_ve

3:34 and no updates at least for 8/19


----------



## dmi188

su_A_ve said:


> 3:34 and no updates at least for 8/19



I have heard Mondays....may kill me to wait that long!BUT I AM ON THE SHIP!!!  That is all that really matters!


----------



## kimjones129

we're on the 8/15 and just our room. we're in #9170. looks like a big handicapped room with a huge balcony...


----------



## dmi188

kimjones129 said:


> we're on the 8/15 and just our room. we're in #9170. looks like a big handicapped room with a huge balcony...



What category did you book?


----------



## kimjones129

dmi188 said:


> What category did you book?



we booked a "vgt"


----------



## KTills

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream, sailing 8/15/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 DCL days (I say 8), Tuesday 4:30pm
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We still don't have an assignment for the 8-15 Dream....suspense is killing us!


----------



## KTills

Tooth Fairy said:


> We still don't have an assignment for the 8-15 Dream....suspense is killing us!



Best of luck in getting something SOON! You're not the only one from 8/15 that doesn't have yours yet. Which category are you?


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Tooth Fairy said:


> We still don't have an assignment for the 8-15 Dream....suspense is killing us!


My other cruise mates on our 8/15 sailing think Disney did the VGTs for our sailing today and hopefully the OGTs will be tomorrow or very soon! . Let's hope, right?! 

Heather


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We are OGT but would love an upgrade


----------



## buzzcrazy

Was I the only one on this site from the Magic 8/17 with a VGT assignment?


----------



## Susiesark

kimjones129 said:


> we're on the 8/15 and just our room. we're in #9170. looks like a big handicapped room with a huge balcony...



I hope, hope, hope I get that room!


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

I love this thread - we have two ogt for the Pixar


----------



## gunka

This thread is great reading, not sure if it is comedy, drama, or tragedy, but watching the highs and lows is entertainment.  You can feel the stress for the people waiting
I am guessing I wont find it so funny as our cruise gets closer, fyi we have a vgt on the Sept 23 wonder


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

I love this thread - we have two ogt booked for the 9/23 Pixar CAlifornia coast aboard the Wonder.  

From what I've read, sounds like there is a good chance of getting connecting rooms, which would be ideal.  Even wildly dreaming of an upgrade, but getting rooms closely/connecting is the top priority! 

 Good luck to everyone, hope you get what you want!


----------



## Jenna45

buzzcrazy said:


> Was I the only one on this site from the Magic 8/17 with a VGT assignment?



No mine was to, you just made out better 
I got a 5B 7118


----------



## Melissa S

We are doing our first IGT for the Sept 7th Canada/NE. The suspense is killing me! Especially since we have never sailed anything but veranda and it looks like there are no verandas left, a few outsides, and a lot of inside rooms. For the price we paid we would be happy to sleep in a storage closet. I have searched the board but couldn't find the answer. When should we expect to get our cruise documents? We have been getting a lot of mail for our March 2013 cruise but nothing for our the IGT cruise.


----------



## WDWDeb

We have 2 VGTs for the 8/19 Dream.  I didn't realize how suspenseful it would be!!!!  I find myself checking our reservation all the time now to see what the room assignment fairy gives us!!!!!  I know we are on the ship...but where?!???


----------



## WDWDeb

Melissa S said:


> We are doing our first IGT for the Sept 7th Canada/NE. The suspense is killing me! Especially since we have never sailed anything but veranda and it looks like there are no verandas left, a few outsides, and a lot of inside rooms. For the price we paid we would be happy to sleep in a storage closet. I have searched the board but couldn't find the answer. When should we expect to get our cruise documents? We have been getting a lot of mail for our March 2013 cruise but nothing for our the IGT cruise.



I just checked and our cruise docs for our Aug 19 Dream sailing were postmarked July 11.  You should get your docs any day now.  
Good luck with your IGT assignment!!


----------



## jetskigrl

gunka said:


> This thread is great reading, not sure if it is comedy, drama, or tragedy, but watching the highs and lows is entertainment.  You can feel the stress for the people waiting
> I am guessing I wont find it so funny as our cruise gets closer, fyi we have a vgt on the Sept 23 wonder





5crazyfordisney said:


> I love this thread - we have two ogt booked for the 9/23 Pixar CAlifornia coast aboard the Wonder.
> 
> From what I've read, sounds like there is a good chance of getting connecting rooms, which would be ideal.  Even wildly dreaming of an upgrade, but getting rooms closely/connecting is the top priority!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope you get what you want!




  Hello fellow travelers.   I have been watching this thread like crazy too.  I'm very curious to see what we end up with for our VGT.  If our cruise follows the same pattern, it looks like we should be seeing our assignments around 9/10


----------



## lmhall2000

I get to finally join you all!!!! After having to cancel our OBB for an 8B b/c we had no funds until state income refund came back...we are now waiting for 2 VGTs for the 9/8 Fantasy....I'm just hopeful they will be close or even more so be adjoining!! That would be a dream!! Our anniversary trip and the kids could be in one room and dh and I have our own! WOW! Don't think that's ever happened on vacation!! 

2VGTs
Booked 31 days out from cruise
Waiting...


----------



## ImDMous

> Originally Posted by *gunka*
> This thread is great reading, not sure if it is comedy, drama, or tragedy, but watching the highs and lows is entertainment. You can feel the stress for the people waiting
> I am guessing I wont find it so funny as our cruise gets closer, fyi we have a vgt on the Sept 23 wonder





> Originally Posted by *5crazyfordisney*
> I love this thread - we have two ogt booked for the 9/23 Pixar CAlifornia coast aboard the Wonder.
> 
> From what I've read, sounds like there is a good chance of getting connecting rooms, which would be ideal. Even wildly dreaming of an upgrade, but getting rooms closely/connecting is the top priority!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope you get what you want!





jetskigrl said:


> Hello fellow travelers.   I have been watching this thread like crazy too.  I'm very curious to see what we end up with for our VGT.  If our cruise follows the same pattern, it looks like we should be seeing our assignments around 9/10



We have IGT for this cruise.  We went for the super-cheap economy style cruise vacation.  It looks like there are still a lot of rooms left on our cruise though so hopefully we'll all make out pretty well.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT, Dream, sailing 8/15/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6 days between 10:00am and 12:00 noon.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 8B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy and don't feel like it's left-over!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 days

Tooth Fairy - did you finally get yours too??  I hope so


----------



## WeHeartTink

Just checked online for the 5-day on Dream on 8/24 - there are no longer IGT or OGT rates being offered, no oceanview rooms at all, and what looks like several open rooms in both Inside and Verandah categories.  I can't wait for room assignment!  Hopefully next Monday!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

WooHoo got connecting 8C on deck 8 forward......love it
1. OGT Dream 8-15
2. 6 days 
3. 8C
4. love it ....forward and connecting!!!!
5. connecting
6. booked 29 days out

Would have loved a verandah of course but very happy with our assignments...exactly what I would have chosen


----------



## dmi188

Tooth Fairy said:


> WooHoo got connecting 8C on deck 8 forward......love it
> 1. OGT Dream 8-15
> 2. 6 days
> 3. 8C
> 4. love it ....forward and connecting!!!!
> 5. connecting
> 6. booked 29 days out
> 
> Would have loved a verandah of course but very happy with our assignments...exactly what I would have chosen



Congrats!  Now its our turn...Dream 8/19.  Appears there are no inside rooms of any kind left on our cruise.  Still offering OGT and VGT.


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

WeHeartTink said:


> Just checked online for the 5-day on Dream on 8/24 - there are no longer IGT or OGT rates being offered, no oceanview rooms at all, and what looks like several open rooms in both Inside and Verandah categories.  I can't wait for room assignment!  Hopefully next Monday!!



So would I be correct in speculating that people with a OGT would get a veranda?  That's so cool - will have to track our cruise bookings as we get closer to see how it's looking.


----------



## WeHeartTink

We can hope for some pixie dust at the very least!!


----------



## lundve

5crazyfordisney said:


> So would I be correct in speculating that people with a OGT would get a veranda?  That's so cool - will have to track our cruise bookings as we get closer to see how it's looking.



Probably not - that just means that they have sold enough rooms in these categories to not offer any more discounts - if you pretend to book these rooms at full price there are plenty.  We too are on the 8/24 dream in an IGT and are pretty sure that's what we will get....so many rooms available to book


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

ImDMous said:


> We have IGT for this cruise.  We went for the super-cheap economy style cruise vacation.  It looks like there are still a lot of rooms left on our cruise though so hopefully we'll all make out pretty well.





jetskigrl said:


> Hello fellow travelers.   I have been watching this thread like crazy too.  I'm very curious to see what we end up with for our VGT.  If our cruise follows the same pattern, it looks like we should be seeing our assignments around 9/10



We are at least four weeks from getting our room assignments, yet I'm completely enthralled with the possibilities! I can barely contain myself now, what am I going to be like in four weeks?? And what if they aren't assigned 10 days before as I'm assuming? I can already tell that waiting a few extra days could be nerve racking!


----------



## KTills

5crazyfordisney said:


> We are at least four weeks from getting our room assignments, yet I'm completely enthralled with the possibilities! I can barely contain myself now, what am I going to be like in four weeks?? And what if they aren't assigned 10 days before as I'm assuming? I can already tell that waiting a few extra days could be nerve racking!



Yes, when that 10-day deadline came and went...it was pretty tragic for a few of us. There was constant refreshing of the internet site from work, home, on the road, at the grocery store, etc. It drove a few of us completely batty! And then...on day 8, assignments started coming in. 

It'll drive you crazy for sure! The unknown is a wacky thing! Best of luck!


----------



## dmi188

KTills said:


> Yes, when that 10-day deadline came and went...it was pretty tragic for a few of us. There was constant refreshing of the internet site from work, home, on the road, at the grocery store, etc. It drove a few of us completely batty! And then...on day 8, assignments started coming in.
> 
> It'll drive you crazy for sure! The unknown is a wacky thing! Best of luck!



Yep, tomorrow is the 10 day mark for me....just hoping I don't have to wait till Monday!


----------



## gunka

5crazyfordisney said:


> We are at least four weeks from getting our room assignments, yet I'm completely enthralled with the possibilities! I can barely contain myself now, what am I going to be like in four weeks?? And what if they aren't assigned 10 days before as I'm assuming? I can already tell that waiting a few extra days could be nerve racking!



I hear what you are saying.  I almost wish I hadnt found this thread, ignorance is bliss  but now knowing what I know I will be blowing up the internet at the 10 day mark.


----------



## su_A_ve

So for 8/19 there are still selling OGT and looks like about 20 some ocean view that can be selected and GTY as well.

There's  over 50 verandahs available as well and about 14 Concierge.

Now, inside are all gone.  I don't think we'll know much for several days, maybe even until Monday or Tuesday of next week as they'll continue to try to sell these.

What sucks is that we won't get much of any upgrades as they'll probably keep them to sell at port.


----------



## Susiesark

su_A_ve said:


> So for 8/19 there are still selling OGT and looks like about 20 some ocean view that can be selected and GTY as well.
> 
> There's  over 50 verandahs available as well and about 14 Concierge.
> 
> Now, inside are all gone.  I don't think we'll know much for several days, maybe even until Monday or Tuesday of next week as they'll continue to try to sell these.
> 
> What sucks is that we won't get much of any upgrades as they'll probably keep them to sell at port.


A DCL employee told me that they don't discount any cabins, even if some are available at the port.  Is this true?


----------



## su_A_ve

Susiesark said:


> A DCL employee told me that they don't discount any cabins, even if some are available at the port.  Is this true?



They will have upgrades available at a fraction of the cost difference if they have them.  

For igt/OGT/Vgt however it is based on the lowest category and noton what you got.


----------



## patapat

I booked an OGT for our Alaska cruise. I just checked for room assignments (know it is early) and notice the following by my stateroom number - Outside stateroom with restrictions OGT, #GTY.  Does the GTY mean anything special as I thought GTY was a regular code?  Was hoping it would be ahold thing.

 By the way, a friend is on the 9/23 CA cruise and got her room already with an IGT booking and was upgraded to an outside room.

Thanks.


----------



## dmi188

patapat said:


> I booked an OGT for our Alaska cruise. I just checked for room assignments (know it is early) and notice the following by my stateroom number - Outside stateroom with restrictions OGT, #GTY.  Does the GTY mean anything special as I thought GTY was a regular code?  Was hoping it would be ahold thing.
> 
> By the way, a friend is on the 9/23 CA cruise and got her room already with an IGT booking and was upgraded to an outside room.
> 
> Thanks.


It just means that it is guaranteed, instead of #3456, it is #(unknown).  Still waiting for my 8/19 assignment.  We believe it is because our cruise is still soooooo undersold.  Still have all types of rooms except inside and the highest Concierge avaiable.


----------



## brergnat

dmi188 said:


> It just means that it is guaranteed, instead of #3456, it is #(unknown).  Still waiting for my 8/19 assignment.  We believe it is because our cruise is still soooooo undersold.  Still have all types of rooms except inside and the highest Concierge avaiable.



An undersold ship is a good thing, right?


----------



## dmi188

brergnat said:


> An undersold ship is a good thing, right?



Yes it is!  We always cruise at Spring Break on a FULL ship, so, even if I am in an inside room, it will seem luxuriously empty!


----------



## AAshleySEG

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Dream 8/19
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days After 4:00PM EST
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 8016 Cat 8C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I was happy with an interior but happy that we got a very large Deluxe Family Oceanview with Split Bath and Lots of extra room to spread out!! Super Happy!! Woot Woot! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 57 Days 

Hope all you other Dream Cruisers get your assignments soon!!


----------



## dmi188

FINALLY got my room assignment!!!   Booked an IGT on July 27 for the Dream on 8/19.  Just got assigned room 2004...a 9B!!!  Will be my first time in an Oceanview room!!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT 8/19 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B  #2004
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 22


----------



## daigs5

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 8/18 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E - 5658 & 5660
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? connecting!!!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 65 days 

happy sailing to everyone!


----------



## su_A_ve

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/19
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days After 4:00PM EST
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 8 AFT - Cat 5E (used to be 6A)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy - it is an upgrade.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 Days 

We had initially booked for a 3 night in November and had a 5B then cause there weren't any outside cabins available.  We switched for about 500 more to this 5 nighter  on an OGT.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Congrats to all you guys - great assignments and pixie dust upgrades!!  



su_A_ve said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/19
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days After 4:00PM EST
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 8 AFT - Cat 5E (used to be 6A)
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy - it is an upgrade.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 Days
> 
> We had initially booked for a 3 night in November and had a 5B then cause there weren't any outside cabins available.  We switched for about 500 more to this 5 nighter  on an OGT.


Awesome on the 5E!!  Those are our absolute favorites and I'd gladly pay for them so to be upgraded from OGT to this category - I'd be doing cartwheels 

Congrats again everyone,
Heather


----------



## Susiesark

Oh my goodness, you guys are getting awesome upgrades!  PLEASE please save some Pixie Dust for me...I want my VGT to be a 5E!   (spread the magic to me...8/25 Fantasy!!)


----------



## WDWDeb

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 8/19
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days After 5:30PM EST
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 8 MID - Cat 4B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!  Midship, one of the highest categories for veranda rooms.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, side by side but not connecting (would have been great to be connecting but no complaints)
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 70 Days

The wait was hard...but well worth it!  Great room at a super discount!!!


----------



## lundve

All you 8/19 Dream people need to save some pixie dust for us on 8/24ers.   I am resigned to the fact that my IGT may just be that, but one can hope right??


----------



## Tbone17701

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/19
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 6 in a 5D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? OVERJOYED!!! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 Days


----------



## Whaley

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/19
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 8 AFT - Cat 8C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Should I be Happy not sure if it's a leftover. It's our first time
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 21 Days


----------



## lundve

Whaley said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/19
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 Days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 8 AFT - Cat 8C
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Should I be Happy not sure if it's a leftover. It's our first time
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 21 Days



I'd say that's great!  Those rooms have so much space!!


----------



## WeHeartTink

So excited for you all!!  Hoping for similar pixie dust for our 8/24 Dream sailing! Currently we are holding an IGT room for me, DH, and our two toddlers. So excited to just be ON the ship!!!


----------



## Whaley

lundve said:


> I'd say that's great!  Those rooms have so much space!!



Thanks! I am happy now


----------



## jellojatdisney

Has there been a pattern of how many days before cruise they assign cabins? The last group seems to be 9 days before. We are on August 25th Fantasy. Do you think we will get cabin assignment on Thursday?


----------



## Holly4

We are on the 8/25 Fantasy too and I'm hoping room assignments come out tomorrow afternoon...fingers crossed!


----------



## lundve

I think the only pattern is when they get to it.  It seems to go in order by date mostly...So if we are on the 8/24 DREAM - then I am thinking we should find out before you guys - and still nothing yet.


----------



## mmouse37

dmi188 said:


> FINALLY got my room assignment!!!   Booked an IGT on July 27 for the Dream on 8/19.  Just got assigned room 2004...a 9B!!!  Will be my first time in an Oceanview room!!
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT 8/19 Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B  #2004
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 22



We stayed in 2004 on the MV of the Dream!!!  Here are some pics....





















MJ


----------



## neenslovesdisney

Sailing Aug 27th, hope to get assignment today!


----------



## krazy4crusing

We are on the Dream August 24th and we still dont have our room assignment.  Maybe today?


----------



## lundve

Yep we're on the 8/24 DREAM as well - nothing yet...just saw that they opened up IGT again though - interesting!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

8/25 Fantasy is in!  We are in 7654.  Can anyone tell me about that room?


----------



## Itinkso

Susiesark said:


> 8/25 Fantasy is in!  We are in 76954.  Can anyone tell me about that room?



Typo: you added a digit!


----------



## AAshleySEG

Susiesark said:
			
		

> 8/25 Fantasy is in!  We are in 76954.  Can anyone tell me about that room?



Does that room exist? Seems like a lot of numbers Rofl!


----------



## vrob

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



1: We booked a VGT room on the Fantasy
2: I can't remember exactly...but a couple of weeks before we sailed on a Monday, I think.
3: Category 4D - room 6140
4: VERY happy with the room assignment
5: Only had one room but will have two rooms this time and we'll see how it goes.
6:We booked 4 weeks in advance.  This time we booked about 7 weeks in advance.


----------



## Susiesark

AAshleySEG said:


> Does that room exist? Seems like a lot of numbers Rofl!


Was so excited to finally see a room #.  Not what I was hoping for, after seeing all the fabulous upgrades.


----------



## Itinkso

Susiesark said:


> Was so excited to finally see a room #.  Not what I was hoping for, after seeing all the fabulous upgrades.



I see from your post on GTY thread that your Cabin is:
7654

Did you book GTY or did you book VGT? I believe there is a difference between the two;I am sure someone else can explain better than I can.


----------



## Susiesark

Itinkso said:


> I see from your post on GTY thread that your Cabin is:
> 7654
> 
> Did you book GTY or did you book VGT? I believe there is a difference between the two;I am sure someone else can explain better than I can.


 I booked VGT, so I don't think it was an upgrade. It's not even the Family verandah room.   They are still selling VGT for that cruise.


----------



## travelwith2

Susiesark said:


> 8/25 Fantasy is in!  We are in 7654.  Can anyone tell me about that room?



Yay for you!  I'm still waiting for mine....


----------



## dmi188

mmouse37 said:


> We stayed in 2004 on the MV of the Dream!!!  Here are some pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ


Thanks!  This will be a first for us NOT being in an inside room, so very excited!


----------



## cprofits

#1. Did you book an IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
 VGT, 8/25 Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Cat 4B - cabin 8632

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
I should be happy, right?  I'm not very knowledgeable about DCL categories.  I would have liked a big aft veranda but this is great.  It's a connecting cabin - any thoughts on the cons of that?

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 5 months


----------



## krazy4crusing

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT 8/24 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B #2014 and 2016
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes beside each other but not connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## lundve

Got ours just now!  After tracking bookings it's as expected! 

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Dream 8/24
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 Days Around noon EST
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 11B on deck 7 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We got an interior, like we booked - hopefully it is nice.  we are happy to be on the ship at a discount! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 Days


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Has anyone ever been able to get a GTY rate for a party of 5 in one stateroom?


----------



## Ashmer

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 8/24
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 8b on deck 9 aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment? Happy, it's a deluxe family oceanview with round tub and Murphy bed. It has the large porthole with window seat, which is what we were really hoping for. We are really happy to be aft as well.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 40


----------



## travelkelly

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5.#6042 and 6044
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy ....hope there is not too much noise from elevators
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Adjoining
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? a couple of months


----------



## neenslovesdisney

Still waiting on Aug 27 Alaska....


----------



## Lynne G

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 8/25
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5A on deck 10, very front
#4. Are you happy with your assignment? Not really, a connecting room, and to who we don't know, and very front of ship.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 4 Months ago


----------



## edith75

Just recieved our stateroom for August 25th sailing!

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Fantasy. 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 4b. 8618
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy!!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 4 months


----------



## SNicksed

8/25 Fantasy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5C, deck 7.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *166*


----------



## KEichman

8/25 Magic

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5C, stateroom 5130.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled that we didn't get a solid wall or navigator verandah. Pleased with the location.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Right next to each other!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 64 (and in-laws booked just 25 days in advance of the cruise)


----------



## frantom1997

8/25 Magic

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 9B, staterooms 2046 & 2048.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are happy - we only really hoped not to be on Deck 1 (2 small portholes - much prefer the single large porthole).
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Right next to each other.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 43


----------



## lundve

disneymagicgirl said:


> Has anyone ever been able to get a GTY rate for a party of 5 in one stateroom?



IGT/OGT/VGT are only for parties of 4 or less.  Since 5 people can only fit in categories 4 or 8 it would really limit what they could give you and negate the fact that they are trying to fill up rooms.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

lundve said:


> IGT/OGT/VGT are only for parties of 4 or less.  Since 5 people can only fit in categories 4 or 8 it would really limit would they could give you and negate the fact that they are trying to fill up rooms.



I figured if it happened, it would be rare. Thx!


----------



## Lilbunnyk

Just back from Fantasy 8/4 sailing

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5E 7688
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We LOVED this room, extra large room with gigantic verandah!! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 46


----------



## jellojatdisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - 8/25 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5D 6646
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? extremely happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Approx 28

Does anyone have thoughts on whether when you book has an effect on cabin assignment? How about status? (I.e. Silver, gold, platinum)


----------



## neenslovesdisney

Bump! Hope there is activity on this thread today!


----------



## CEGrant

We are booked VGT on the Dream 8/29. After seeing how most people turned out with their rooms, I'm excited! There seem to be plenty of rooms open in the the 4 and 5 cats for our cruise, so that bodes well. I'm guessing by the patterns I'll hear late this week or early next. Can't wait!  This will be our first cruise.


----------



## JOANNEL

CEGrant said:


> We are booked VGT on the Dream 8/29. After seeing how most people turned out with their rooms, I'm excited! There seem to be plenty of rooms open in the the 4 and 5 cats for our cruise, so that bodes well. I'm guessing by the patterns I'll hear late this week or early next. Can't wait!  This will be our first cruise.



Hi CEgrant. We too are waiting for the 8/29 with all our fingers crossed!!


----------



## DVC96

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - 8/25 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5C - 7048
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 1 deck apart
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Approx 6 weeks


----------



## 203sailingfromCT

We booked 9/2 Disney Magic Verandah- to Canada - haven't heard of anyone getting room assignments.


----------



## neenslovesdisney

Still early for the 9/2. I think they usually come out at the 2 week mark though we are still waiting for 8/27 on the Wonder.


----------



## borgthe

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - 8/25 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5C - 7664
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very Happy!  Got a four category upgrade.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about two months


----------



## CEGrant

Still waiting for the 8/29 Dream. I'm beginning to think I need a life.


----------



## akheila

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT 9D on dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D 2526
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It seems its a good location so its fine

#5. How many days before departure date did you book? about 65

I was surprised to have an assignment, considering many folks around here are MUCH closer to sailing and are still waiting.


----------



## AprilN

neenslovesdisney said:
			
		

> Still early for the 9/2. I think they usually come out at the 2 week mark though we are still waiting for 8/27 on the Wonder.



We're on the 9/3 Wonder - hope you get your assignment soon, since we'll be just one week later!  Are you waiting for VGT or something else?


----------



## dmi188

akheila said:


> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT 9D on dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D 2526
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It seems its a good location so its fine
> 
> #5. How many days before departure date did you book? about 65
> 
> I was surprised to have an assignment, considering many folks around here are MUCH closer to sailing and are still waiting.



If you BOOKED a 9D, you may have booked GTY and not OGT.  That would be why you have a cabin assignment while others wait until 10-14 days before their cruise.


----------



## neenslovesdisney

1. Booked VGT Wonder 
2. Assigned category 5B between 1 pm and 2 pm EST 
3. Received assignment 11 days before sailing 
4. Booked July 10 for Aug 27 sailing
5. Very happy !!


----------



## Holly4

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?*OGT Fantasy 8/25*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*9b*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*I'm excited to be on the ship, however I can't help but feel a little disappointed at this category after seeing most other OGT on this date receiving higher categories.  It's the luck of the draw.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?*4 months*


----------



## vickxo

Patiently waiting for my Sept 12 VGT - The Sept 12 is currently sold out of Veranda rooms does that mean we could possibly find out sooner than 10 days? & What are the chances of getting a navigators veranda? am i the only weirdo that would actually LOVE to get one?


----------



## Douvres Family

Tried deleting it, but I cant...so I simply erased the message...


----------



## CEGrant

12 days out for the 8/29 Dream. Assign rooms, you lazy mythical, magical elves! I need this obsession wrapped up so I can move onto my next one......getting the holy grail of cruising......cheap port side concierge upgrade!

I have heard strange tales, of one brave, blessed soul changing her destiny and getting a 4 night upgrade from a regular family stateroom w/ verandah to a one bedroom suite for $400. 

She is my hero


----------



## BethC1952

vickxo said:


> Patiently waiting for my Sept 12 VGT - The Sept 12 is currently sold out of Veranda rooms does that mean we could possibly find out sooner than 10 days? & What are the chances of getting a navigators veranda? am i the only weirdo that would actually LOVE to get one?



I loved the Navigator's Verandah on Wonder.  I've never had one on Magic, but I know they're a bit different, with a smaller "window".  I'll be in an OGT room for that cruise, and I can't wait to see where I end up.  It doesn't really matter, since all the rooms go to the same ports , but it makes it seem more real when i know where I'm going to sleep at night!

Beth


----------



## CEGrant

vickxo said:


> Patiently waiting for my Sept 12 VGT - The Sept 12 is currently sold out of Veranda rooms does that mean we could possibly find out sooner than 10 days? & What are the chances of getting a navigators veranda? am i the only weirdo that would actually LOVE to get one?



Assuming they go in order, (and I don't know if they do), you might have awhile yet. Still don't have the VGT from 8/29.


----------



## lmhall2000

CEGrant said:


> 12 days out for the 8/29 Dream. Assign rooms, you lazy mythical, magical elves! I need this obsession wrapped up so I can move onto my next one......getting the holy grail of cruising......cheap port side concierge upgrade!
> 
> I have heard strange tales, of one brave, blessed soul changing her destiny and getting a 4 night upgrade from a regular family stateroom w/ verandah to a one bedroom suite for $400.
> 
> She is my hero



 Pulling for you! If it can happen it can Disney happen!  Pixie dust is a cool perk!  Oh, and I"m the week after you! I bet you'l have your room assignment this Tuesday!! They seem to pop up on Tuesdays!  Can't wait to hear!  It just does not seem official until you have that room number and can then spend mindless hours envisioning how close you are to the nearest staircase, best path to the Aqua Duck, which laundry room to use, how many steps to the drink fountains, how long a hike to the gym...  Honestly, I think vacationing is much more work than it need be!


----------



## FJS961

friends of ours going on 8/25 Fantasy booked OGV and found out they have a 5A deck 10 midship/forward


----------



## CEGrant

lmhall2000 said:


> Pulling for you! If it can happen it can Disney happen!  Pixie dust is a cool perk!  Oh, and I"m the week after you! I bet you'l have your room assignment this Tuesday!! They seem to pop up on Tuesdays!  Can't wait to hear!  It just does not seem official until you have that room number and can then spend mindless hours envisioning how close you are to the nearest staircase, best path to the Aqua Duck, which laundry room to use, how many steps to the drink fountains, how long a hike to the gym...  Honestly, I think vacationing is much more work than it need be!



Thanks! I agree with you, anticipation is half the fun, it seems.


----------



## jellojatdisney

I have an OGT and was assigned a 5D cabin. But my online reservation still describes a porthole view. Is that consistent with everyone else's reservation?


----------



## CEGrant

jellojatdisney said:


> I have an OGT and was assigned a 5D cabin. But my online reservation still describes a porthole view. Is that consistent with everyone else's reservation?



Probably cause that's what you paid for. Happy upgrade!


----------



## JOANNEL

We just got 6522 on the 8/29 dream. How do I find out what catagory it is?


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Its a 5D...Congrats


----------



## SNicksed

JOANNEL said:


> We just got 6522 on the 8/29 dream. How do I find out what catagory it is?



At the top of this thread, click on "ships" and then "deck plans".


----------



## JOANNEL

Tooth Fairy said:


> Its a 5D...Congrats



Thanks, I take it it's a good thing?


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I think so. It's deck 6 forward starboard.   We just got off 8 -15 dream. deck 8 forward starboard. loved it. straight up forward elevators(less busy) to adult area. closer to midship. a verandah. if they back into to CC as they usually do you will have a nice view of the beach Enjoy!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Tooth Fairy said:


> I think so. It's deck 6 forward starboard.   We just got off 8 -15 dream. deck 8 forward starboard. loved it. straight up forward elevators(less busy) to adult area. closer to midship. a verandah. if they back into to CC as they usually do you will have a nice view of the beach Enjoy!!!



Thanks. I can't wait!!!


----------



## CEGrant

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Disney Dream 8/29*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *8*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5b, 8542
*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *It's on deck 8, regular verandah, next to forward stairwell.  Great! *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *21*


----------



## Henlady

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Magic - Canada 9/2/12*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B, 7524 & 7532*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Happy - would have liked connecting rooms, but these are only 3 staterooms apart, and between forward and mid ship elevators/stairs. *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *separated by 3 staterooms*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *58*


----------



## Mandersons04

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11B, 5009*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Excited! Sideways facing stateroom!
*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Only 1*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *42 days*


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Disney Dream - 9/2*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5E, 8184*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes - aft, over-sized verandah!!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *27*


----------



## waa

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Dream 8/29

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c, 7026

#4. Are you happy with your assignment  no or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   connecting     
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 31


----------



## AprilN

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Wonder*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6a, deck 5, all the way aft*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment no or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Some may find the large verandah desirable, but the engine noise and location on deck 5 make this probably the worst assignment our family could have received (yes, even cat 7 would have been better, as it's a bit more forward).*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *45*


----------



## mmouse37

Mandersons04 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12*
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11B, 5009*
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Excited! Sideways facing stateroom!
> *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Only 1*
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *42 days*



I stayed in a sideways inside cabin for the first time on the 2 night weekend cruise on the Magic...loved it.  Was so cozy.  We were two friends and we had the beds split into twins.  I don't think I could have handled 3 or 4 people in that cabin for any cruise longer than a few nights, though.  Not as much storage space as the O/V cabins. We had cabin 5505 and out friends had 5501.  I have pics but I have not uploaded them yet.  Send me a PM to remind me and I will reply when I have them uploaded.

MJ


----------



## JenniferC

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B, 5501

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Looking forward to this location. I looking forward to relaxing.


#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Only 1

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 46 days


----------



## Kelly867

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A, 6545
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, midship deck 6 is great with us!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 50 days


----------



## adedward

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Magic 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B on deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!  Only downside is it connects to another room.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  40 days


----------



## DisneyGirl8

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Dream 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C on deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! Only downside is it connects to another room.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## got2havefun

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B, deck 2, midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment no or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Mid-ship is great and hopefully deck 2 is quiet. However, I will earn myself an ice cream cone everytime I walk to deck 9! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47


----------



## lmhall2000

adedward said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Magic 9/2/12
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B on deck 7
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!  Only downside is it connects to another room.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  40 days





DisneyGirl8 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Dream 9/2/12
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C on deck 7
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! Only downside is it connects to another room.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days



Just wondering if your two rooms are actually connecting, as you both put the same downside!!  Too funny! Congrats on getting your rooms! Still waiting, but nice that y'all got it at day 13, I"m on day 17..so hoping to know by next week


----------



## ImprovGal

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A, deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm ok with it.  It was stateroom roulette.  I would've preferred an 11C on deck 2, but this is only a 5 night cruise and it's just me in the room.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 58 days


----------



## calker

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?When I look at Deck Plans I found a few things we avoided on all of our cruise bookings - it is a connecting room, it is right above a nightclub area - both of these items are big negatives for us - but we'll see what happens
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Only one room booked
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Booked 16 days before cruise


----------



## 4everluvDisney

We have an IGT for the Dec 9th Panama Canal. 
I know it's wayyyyy too early to be assigned a room, but want to keep my eyes on the type of rooms everyone is getting.

Pixie dust to all!!


----------



## Disneyhenry

We booked in Nov 2011, I have to say it was torture waiting for our assignment

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  GTY on the Wonder going to Hawaii

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? booked 5C and got 4A room 8052

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  LOVE IT!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Just 1 room

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 11 months


----------



## NC State Tigger

So, the DCL website does not show anything but Concierge available now for the Sept 7th Magic sailing.

Why don't they go ahead and let all of us waiting for XGT assignments know what are cabin number will be?.  It is killing me.  I check a million times a day, but know it will probably be next week before we all know our cabin assignments.  

I'm sure with the full sailing we have, there will be little


----------



## DVC-Don

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Navagators Balcony on the Magic*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *Booked Navagator Balcony and got 6104*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Don't know yet*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *2 months*


----------



## mmouse37

Disneyhenry said:


> We booked in Nov 2011, I have to say it was torture waiting for our assignment
> 
> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  GTY on the Wonder going to Hawaii
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 53
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? booked 5C and got 4A room 8052
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  LOVE IT!
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Just 1 room
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 11 months



This should be posted on the regular GTY assignment thread.  If you booked a regular GTY...not one of the IGT, OGT or VGT reduced rates, highly restricted categories than this is not the right thread.  IGT, OGT, VGT are usually considered "last minute bookings".

This thread is to keep track of *GT assignments.  You can post your assignment on the thread in the link below.  Have a great cruise!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945751&page=24

Thanks.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

DVC-Don said:


> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Navagators Balcony on the Magic*
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *Booked Navagator Balcony and got 6104*
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Don't know yet*
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *2 months*



Just a clarification...if you booked a VGT you were booking a verandah in any verandah category (you would not necessarily be booking a NV).

Could you happened to have a booked a regular GTY? and not one of the discounted, restricted categories like IGT, OGT, VGT?  If so, then you should post your assignment on the thread below.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945751&page=24

MJ


----------



## DVC-Don

mmouse37 said:


> Just a clarification...if you booked a VGT you were booking a verandah in any verandah category (you would not necessarily be booking a NV).
> 
> Could you happened to have a booked a regular GTY? and not one of the discounted, restricted categories like IGT, OGT, VGT?  If so, then you should post your assignment on the thread below.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2945751&page=24
> 
> MJ



From my booking email from Disney Cruise Line:  This was booked June 28th this year.  You tell me then.


> Category VGT - Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions
> 
> Private verandah with varying features based on room assigned, including solid white wall above the railing or large open-air porthole.


----------



## Itinkso

DVC-Don said:


> From my booking email from Disney Cruise Line:  This was booked June 28th this year.  You tell me then.



Hi DVC-Don, 
Yes, you did book a VGT which means you could have received any verandah from Category 7A Navigator's Verandah to a Category 4 Deluxe Family Verandah Cabin. And, you have been assigned a 4D Cabin which is a great cabin in a great location. The "with restrictions" just meant you couldn't cancel or change your reservation in any manner; it didn't mean you were only restricted to a Navigator's verandah per your booking manner. HTH! Have a great cruise!


----------



## mmouse37

DVC-Don said:


> From my booking email from Disney Cruise Line:  This was booked June 28th this year.  You tell me then.



Yes, it does appear you booked a VGT and were assigned a nice open verandah cabin.  As mentioned in the previous poster's post when you book a VGT you could have been put in ANY verandah cabin onboard, not just a navigator's verandah (so you really did not book a NV...just a verandah).

Really not trying to nit pik, just trying to keep things correct as so many people are confused as it is between regular GTY booking and the discounted "last minute, restricted" bookings.

Nice cabin assignment!!!  Enjoy your cruise!!!

MJ


----------



## DVC-Don

All is well, didn't want to upset the nitpickers here.  See ya.


----------



## paulcrsb

DVC-Don said:


> All is well, didn't want to upset the nitpickers here.  See ya.


----------



## jaminmd

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A - 10578*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *We received an excellent upgrade*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 3 months out*


----------



## kelmarie66

Booked OGT in July for 9/12 Magic. SOOOOO hoping for some pixie dust that we'll get upgraded also. If that doesn't work, we wld love the $400 for a 1-bdrm deal.  ::ixie dust:::: all around!


----------



## tortoni

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? not sure, it was there when I checked 10 days out

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? I think it is a 5B on deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy, it looks like a great room.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? not sure, about 2 months ago.
__________________


----------



## mmouse37

tortoni said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Magic 9/2/12
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? not sure, it was there when I checked 10 days out
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? I think it is a 5B on deck 7
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy, it looks like a great room.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? not sure, about 2 months ago.
> __________________



Wow....booked an inside IGT and got assigned a verandah cabin....nice!!!

MJ


----------



## tortoni

mmouse37 said:


> Wow....booked an inside IGT and got assigned a verandah cabin....nice!!!
> 
> MJ



I'm sorry, we booked VGT!  Will change my post.


----------



## dclpluto

1. booked ogt   magic sep 2 canada cruise

2. 13 days before my cruise room was assigned

3. got a 9b  

4. happy with room assignment

5. yes 5 rooms apart

6. booked it 2 months ago


----------



## justhat

We can't answer all the questions yet, so I'll update when we can.  

Booked 3 VGT rooms on 8/22 for the 10/11/12 cruise.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Anyone received their  "GT" cabin assignments yet for the Sept 7th Magic sailing from NY?


----------



## lmhall2000

tortoni said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Fantasy 9/8/12
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? I think it is 5D on deck 6
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not sure if they're connecting, but pretty close...6534/6530.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Definitely close, can't tell if they're connecting or not?
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? About day 38..on day 37 the IGT/OGT came out __________________



So excited to finally have room numbers!!


----------



## Melissa S

#1- IGT, Disney Magic September 7th
#2- 11 Days
#3- 11B Deck 5
#4- I don't know yet. We've always stayed in a veranda. We have never stayed in an oceanview or inside room. According to the DIS it's a sideways room so I don't know if that make a difference. We're hoping that we love the inside room because it will save us a lot of money (compared to cat 4's) and allow us to book more cruises. 
#5- NA
#6- 39 days


----------



## mmouse37

#1- IGT, Disney Magic September 7th
#2- 11 Days
#3- 11B Deck 6
#4-  Location is great (forward).  Happy
#5- 2 cabins...one is a sideways inside and one a regular inside directly across the hall from each other. 
#6- 37 days


----------



## kaseyC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT  September 8, 2012  Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?* 5D 6524*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Got what we paid for.  Very happy to be cruising at such a discount.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *39*


----------



## NC State Tigger

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Sept 7, 2012 Magic 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
     10C deck 1
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?    Got what we paid for. Had hoped  to get a "higher" deck.  Happy to be cruising. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 
__________________


----------



## newbydisney

Booked an OGT (9D) Fantasy for Sept 20 just a couple weeks ago..got room assignment almost immediately to room 9010 which is 8B in the future but was I think originally an 8A according to some stateroom reports that I have read. Anyway we are very happy..it's just a 3 day cruise so barely even need a room at all!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

NC State Tigger said:


> Anyone received their  "GT" cabin assignments yet for the Sept 7th Magic sailing from NY?


We received ours today!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Sept. 7, 2012 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11a, 7619.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy to be on a higher deck! Split bath would have been nice, but not complaining.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 6 weeks or so.


----------



## lmhall2000

kaseyC said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT  September 8, 2012  Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?* 5D 6524*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Got what we paid for.  Very happy to be cruising at such a discount.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *39*



We are just down the hall from you!!! See you then!


----------



## vickxo

I've gotten 3 e-mails this week from disney cruise line - just reminders but what a huge tease!!


----------



## BethC1952

vickxo said:


> I've gotten 3 e-mails this week from disney cruise line - just reminders but what a huge tease!!



Do they really think we'd forget?????

Beth


----------



## Castaway Dreamer

We've been waiting and constantly checking as well for our stateroom number.  We have a VGT assignment on the Dream for Sept. 6th and still not received our room number with only 7 days left.  So excited, yet anxious about getting our room number


----------



## vickxo

BethC1952 said:


> Do they really think we'd forget?????
> 
> Beth



I don't know why i'm getting so many - I'm averaging at least 2 a week, when I booked my june cruise I think I got 5 total and that was booked over a year in advance this was only booked in july


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Magic 9/12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5C on deck 6 right next to aft elevators (6120)

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, we actually request the rooms right off the aft elevators when we typically book. However, I was hoping for some pixie dust and a cabin on 8.  But its OK it looks like a great room.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60 days


----------



## gaporee

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *05E GTY ~ Fantasy  Oct 20th*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *51*
#3. What category?  and room # did you get? * Cat. 4C**  # 7122*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   *We were hoping to keep our 5E, but we are happy also with the  4C upgrade* .
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *85*


----------



## vickxo

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Magic 9/12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5B Room Right by the Aft Elevators 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, I never stayed so far aft but I hear good things. Happy its not a white wall veranda, although a navigators veranda would have been cool too

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  60 days


----------



## staffieri

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 4 E Room 5160
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? This room is given only to parties of 3. The extended Balcony is great. However very loud location!!! Has strange water swishing noise at night. Should be a Cat 5. It is not a bigger room, but bigger balcony. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2  1/2 months
  Great price and I would do it again.
I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...[/QUOTE]


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Castaway Dreamer said:


> We've been waiting and constantly checking as well for our stateroom number.  We have a VGT assignment on the Dream for Sept. 6th and still not received our room number with only 7 days left.  So excited, yet anxious about getting our room number


Hang in there!  We booked OGT for the 8/15 sailing and got our assignment 6 days out! 

Maybe tomorrow for you? 

Heather


----------



## Eric Julie and Hailey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on 9/12/12 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 11B Room 6323
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Definitely got a leftover - very disappointed , but not unexpected given the full ship.  Good deck - but, backing right up to the service elevator which is going to be the pits early in the mornings - and on the last night for luggage! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35 days

We can't complain too much, I guess.  We paid $1100 with all taxes for 2 adults - 5 nights.  That's a little over $200 per night for room, board, entertainment, transportation to and from Canada -- and it's still a Disney Cruise!  Just hoped for a bit more pixie dust...


----------



## CherylA

Eric said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on 9/12/12 Magic
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 11B Room 6323
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Definitely got a leftover - very disappointed , but not unexpected given the full ship.  Good deck - but, backing right up to the service elevator which is going to be the pits early in the mornings - and on the last night for luggage!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35 days
> 
> We can't complain too much, I guess.  We paid $1100 with all taxes for 2 adults - 5 nights.  That's a little over $200 per night for room, board, entertainment, transportation to and from Canada -- and it's still a Disney Cruise!  Just hoped for a bit more pixie dust...



Although this cruise was a great price I knew pixie dust would be very limited since they filled up the ship so nicely with the DVC offer of a verandah cabin for super cheap.  However I agree that $1100 for 2 people for 5 night is really good no matter what room you are in.


----------



## CherylA

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on 9/12/12 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 11A Room 6569
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm pretty happy, it's not an upgrade but it's the best in the 11 category that I could have hoped for. Deck 6, midship, nonconnecting room, nothing to complain about! This will be a lot of firsts for us since we always book deck 2 aft and have always had a split bath.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 51 days


----------



## bruwench

Anybody receive their assignments yet for the Sept. 22, 2012 Easter Caribbean Fantasy sailing? Sitting on pins and needles here.


----------



## gunka

bruwench said:


> Anybody receive their assignments yet for the Sept. 22, 2012 Easter Caribbean Fantasy sailing? Sitting on pins and needles here.



I am on the Sept 23 Wonder CA Cruise and am not expecting anything until the 10th...I would be ecstatic to see anything earlier....you never know.


----------



## jetskigrl

gunka said:


> I am on the Sept 23 Wonder CA Cruise and am not expecting anything until the 10th...I would be ecstatic to see anything earlier....you never know.



I got all excited when I saw that you had posted here (hoping that you had gotten an assignment).

Yeah, if our cruise follows the same pattern, we should be seeing something on the 10th.


----------



## gunka

jetskigrl said:


> I got all excited when I saw that you had posted here (hoping that you had gotten an assignment).
> 
> Yeah, if our cruise follows the same pattern, we should be seeing something on the 10th.



Sorry to get your hopes up, I have been lurking on this site just to gather information...I did see some get assignments as early as 14 days....and some as late as 6.  I will be curious to see when the cruise the week before us gets theirs.


----------



## bruwench

Thanks for the heads up gunka. Ahhhh the days are going to creep by soooo sloooowwly!


----------



## KimDisFan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on 9/13 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5C 7656
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy, first time with veranda
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 25 days


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Famof6luvsDisney

Hi Everyone! I'm new here...but definitely not a NEW Disney Fan. 

We recently travelled on DCL Dream January 8-12, 2012.  We had decided last minute as we travel to Florida every year and this time were staying a bit longer than usual.  I decided to see if there was any Disney cruises departing during the time we were there! Fortunately for us...not only was there a cruise that would work with our schedule but it was on SALE!! For us that was amazing since I would have to book 2 rooms since we have 2 adults & 4 children (8 yrs and under!!)

So...to answer all your questions:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
I think it was approximately 2 wks prior
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Category was 05B Deluxe Oceanview Room with Verandah Room #s 8652 & 8654 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?We were extremely happy with our room assignment
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?Luckily, we got adjoining rooms!!!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?I think I booked approximately 3wks prior to departure as it was a last minute idea

I am so happy that we booked this cruise as I've been wanting to go on a Disney Cruise for a very long time (12 years ago!!)  

I hope I can find another VGT Sale or any sale so we can afford to go again!!


----------



## anc876

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder 9/16 Pacific Coast
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 06A (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah), Room 6148, solid white wall verandah (not plexiglass), aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy - other cabins above and below so noise level should be minimal. Thrilled with having a balcony at all, but would have loved a plexiglass one. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 61


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I have been following this post and find it very interesting.
 I have gone on quite a few Disney cruises but have always booked when they first opened up.
  I have my first Cruise out of Galveston On May 26th of next year and since we are driving to port it may be a good time to try to get a IGT,OGTmor VGT.
  My questions are; Do most cruisings offer these, except I am sure very popular Holiday weeks? Is the price really that much less ? and When they post these guarantees do you book them right away or do they even get lower if you wait  till closer to the Cruise date, or does the guar rate just stay the same. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder 9/16 Pacific Coast
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05B (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah), Room 7020
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy - the room location looks great. It is close to the elevators which is really good for us because my mom walks with a cane.  But  I wish I could find out more about the room - still looking for reviews. So far I saw one that said it was quiet.  We've never had a verandah before on DCL and I want to know if it is a whitewall or plexiglass.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44


----------



## luv2sleep

GatorMomInNC said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder 9/16 Pacific Coast
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05B (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah), Room 7020
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy - the room location looks great. It is close to the elevators which is really good for us because my mom walks with a cane.  But  I wish I could find out more about the room - still looking for reviews. So far I saw one that said it was quiet.  We've never had a verandah before on DCL and I want to know if it is a whitewall or plexiglass.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44



Plexiglass.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

luv2sleep said:


> Plexiglass.



Thanks!


----------



## jpod523

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*---VGT, category 6B on the Dream for September 20th, 2012*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*---17 days*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
*---We got category 4E, cabin 5162*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
*---I really can't complain too much. It's really close to the aft elevators, and it has an oversized balcony! It's just two of us, so I'm not concerned about the size of the room because apparently this room is a bit smaller than others in that category. I've never been on a cruise, so I don't really know what to expect, but I cannot complain. Wish I was a few decks higher, but I paid for a verandah, and I got a verandah.  We were bumped up two categories, so yay! I'm still going to keep checking it every single day just in case they decide to move things around. *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
*---just one room this time.*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
*---27*


----------



## Famof6luvsDisney

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I have been following this post and find it very interesting.
> I have gone on quite a few Disney cruises but have always booked when they first opened up.
> I have my first Cruise out of Galveston On May 26th of next year and since we are driving to port it may be a good time to try to get a IGT,OGTmor VGT.
> My questions are; Do most cruisings offer these, except I am sure very popular Holiday weeks? Is the price really that much less ? and When they post these guarantees do you book them right away or do they even get lower if you wait  till closer to the Cruise date, or does the guar rate just stay the same. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.



Hi there!  I don't think all cruisings offer these rates but when they do the cabins are much less.  When I went in January...comparing prices...I pretty much got 2 rooms for the price of 1...it was a great VGT rate & I'm so happy that I decided to book.  I didn't realize it until later how great a deal it actually was!  I don't think the VGT rates change...I think they stay the same   HTH


----------



## jlmarr

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT - Wonder - 9/16 Pixar cruise
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5B (?) - #7600
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  37 days


----------



## gunka

GatorMomInNC said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder 9/16 Pacific Coast
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05B (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah), Room 7020
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy - the room location looks great. It is close to the elevators which is really good for us because my mom walks with a cane.  But  I wish I could find out more about the room - still looking for reviews. So far I saw one that said it was quiet.  We've never had a verandah before on DCL and I want to know if it is a whitewall or plexiglass.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44



Your room looks great.  Our last cruise we were one floor below and loved the location.  It is not a whitewall.


----------



## JoiseyMom

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I have been following this post and find it very interesting.
> I have gone on quite a few Disney cruises but have always booked when they first opened up.
> I have my first Cruise out of Galveston On May 26th of next year and since we are driving to port it may be a good time to try to get a IGT,OGTmor VGT.
> My questions are; Do most cruisings offer these, except I am sure very popular Holiday weeks? Is the price really that much less ? and When they post these guarantees do you book them right away or do they even get lower if you wait till closer to the Cruise date, or does the guar rate just stay the same. Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


 
The only cruises that these rates are offerred are ones that have alot of open rooms that DCL needs to fill.  THe prices depend on the cruise.  I booked my last weeks cruise on day one.  They released IGT/OGT/VGT rates after PIF, and my first day rate was still cheaper then that, plus I had an OBC and picked my room.   Now, the cruise I am going on next week, we booked an IGT, and I am pretty sure that rate was cheaper then the day one, but I am not 100% sure since I never looked back then.  The rates are much cheaper then the current rates.  

Once they do a rate for the restricted gty's it stays that rate.  And you never know when they will stop offerring it too.


----------



## Skipper Justin

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT, Disney Fantasy, September 15th
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05A (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am very happy! We basically saved $1500 by booking OGT.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30-40


----------



## Brooklyn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
OGT, Disney Fantasy, September 15th

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
05D (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah)

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Happy for the upgrade

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
NO! One was assigned as the last room all the way aft and the other almost all the way forward.  That part was a big disappointment.  DCL could have cared less too. :/

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 15


----------



## floridarogers

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy, September 15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 04C (Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! We saved $1300 and got a middle deck, mid-ship cabin. Couldn't have asked for better.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 64


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> NO! One was assigned as the last room all the way aft and the other almost all the way forward.  That part was a big disappointment.  DCL could have cared less too. :/



Sorry you were disappointed. 

If you don't mind, do you mind sharing the details of your party?  Is your party separate families or a single family split across decks?  (Are you all at least on the same deck?)

I ask because we are a family of five, booked in two separate rooms and really, really hoping to be in connecting rooms.  Called DCL before booking and was told our reservations are linked and should be close, no guarantees of course, but connecting rooms are likely since DH is in one room with one DS and I'm in another room with other DS and DD. 

Hope you enjoy the upgrade and have a great trip!


----------



## Brooklyn

5crazyfordisney said:


> Sorry you were disappointed.
> 
> If you don't mind, do you mind sharing the details of your party?  Is your party separate families or a single family split across decks?  (Are you all at least on the same deck?)
> 
> I ask because we are a family of five, booked in two separate rooms and really, really hoping to be in connecting rooms.  Called DCL before booking and was told our reservations are linked and should be close, no guarantees of course, but connecting rooms are likely since DH is in one room with one DS and I'm in another room with other DS and DD.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the upgrade and have a great trip!



We are on the same deck.  Our family make up is....Room #1: Upgraded room all the way forward is me, dh, dd's x 2.  The 2nd room is my mom by herself ( another slap in the face since now DCL charges a full 200% for a single person traveling alone, but that is another story  ) and that one is the furthest aft as possible.  We are linked together.  This is the worst space assignment we have ever received.  There were the same room type right above and right below the room we were assigned (we are on deck 6 and there were rooms on both deck 5 & 7 right above and below) but DCL would not switch the room.  It is the chance that we took booking the GTY rates, I know that.  Honestly it is not the end of the world for us but it is disappionting.  For your family however something like this would not be good at all.  Maybe they thought we wanted to be away from my mom! lol  JK  Good luck! Hoping that you get connecting rooms!!


----------



## justhat

Brooklyn said:


> We are on the same deck.  Our family make up is....Room #1: Upgraded room all the way forward is me, dh, dd's x 2.  The 2nd room is my mom by herself ( another slap in the face since now DCL charges a full 200% for a single person traveling alone, but that is another story  ) and that one is the furthest aft as possible.  We are linked together.  This is the worst space assignment we have ever received.  There were the same room type right above and right below the room we were assigned (we are on deck 6 and there were rooms on both deck 5 & 7 right above and below) but DCL would not switch the room.  It is the chance that we took booking the GTY rates, I know that.  Honestly it is not the end of the world for us but it is disappionting.  For your family however something like this would not be good at all.  Maybe they thought we wanted to be away from my mom! lol  JK  Good luck! Hoping that you get connecting rooms!!



We booked VGT rooms and put my oldest in with my mom as it was cheaper overall.  Of course, we have 3 kids so that may be part of it, but Look into that next time.


----------



## LivinADream

We're on the Fantasy 9/22 and waiting to hear!


----------



## gunka

LivinADream said:


> We're on the Fantasy 9/22 and waiting to hear!



We're on the 9/23 Wonder and I thought I was going to be patient, but throw that out the window....I am already getting impatient...I doubt they give assignments out over the weekend but I will be checking  And for sure I will be checking hourly on Monday.


----------



## justhat

gunka said:


> We're on the 9/23 Wonder and I thought I was going to be patient, but throw that out the window....I am already getting impatient...I doubt they give assignments out over the weekend but I will be checking  And for sure I will be checking hourly on Monday.



We're going 10/11 and I already check daily!


----------



## bruwench

LivinADream said:


> We're on the Fantasy 9/22 and waiting to hear!



Us, too!


----------



## Meganyvemarie

Has anyone else booked IGT on any of the Wonder Pixar Cruises?


----------



## sunnyw

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT 9C, Magic, November 3
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 57
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B Cabin: 207X  (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy, its a mid-ship cabin and I am glad it's not in front of a laundry room or elevator.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 63


----------



## luv2sleep

sunnyw said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT 9C, Magic, November 3
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 57
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B Cabin: 207X  (Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom)
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy, its a mid-ship cabin and I am glad it's not in front of a laundry room or elevator.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 63



Sounds like you booked a 9C GTY?  The OGT has no category designation. It's just OGT. 

Congrats on your upgrade from 9C to 9B!


----------



## ImDMous

Meganyvemarie said:
			
		

> Has anyone else booked IGT on any of the Wonder Pixar Cruises?



Yes! We're waiting for our room assignment for the 9/23 cruise. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Meganyvemarie

ImDMous said:
			
		

> Yes! We're waiting for our room assignment for the 9/23 cruise. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good luck! Were on the one after you so we've got a while to wait yet!


----------



## jetskigrl

Woo Hoo - finally my time to update:

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
6634 - 7A Navigator's Verandah

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I would have prefered a 5, but we wanted to try a Navigator's Verandah so this might be the perfect cruise for it.  So I am not unhappy.  I'm still very pleased with the price we paid for it.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 6 months


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
Two OGTs, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
two 9Ds, rooms 1034 and 1036 

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Must admit I'm disappointed.  Not only do the rooms not connect, they are on deck 1, right next to the tender lobby.  Instead of a big porthole window, we will have two little ones.  Feel like I'm in the basement.  I got a great discount and I'm on the boat, but not feeling the magic.  Hoping to upgrade at the port.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
Yes, side-by-side.  Disappointed they are not connected.

6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 2 months


----------



## gunka

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
 - 5B 

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Happy to get a cat 5, wish we were in the front vs aft, but it could have been much worse.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 3 months


----------



## Windizzle

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
- 7A

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Happy I guess...this is our first Disney cruise. Although it's a connecting room...not sure if that's good or bad since we don't need a connecting.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book? 78 days.
__________________


----------



## ImDMous

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
IGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
- 11A

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Would have preferred forward or aft to right in the center, but it's totally fine.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 3 months


----------



## jetskigrl

jetskigrl said:


> Woo Hoo - finally my time to update:
> 
> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise
> 
> 2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 13
> 
> 3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> 6634 - 7A Navigator's Verandah
> 
> 4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> I would have prefered a 5, but we wanted to try a Navigator's Verandah so this might be the perfect cruise for it.  So I am not unhappy.  I'm still very pleased with the price we paid for it.
> 
> 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> NA
> 
> 6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 6 months



Quoting myself to update this after reading stateroom reports.  It looks like 6634 is one of the secret verandah rooms.  So we will have a clear plexiglass verandah with an obstruction that looks like it covers maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the verandah.  So that makes me a little happier since we will be able to sit on the verandah and still be able to see the ocean.  The overhang looks like it will offer up a bit of privacy too.


----------



## socababy

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT, Wonder Sept 23rd Pacific Coast Cruise

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
- 5A, 7546.

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?

Was hoping for a Cat 4 for the extra space but happy with what I received!

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 3 months


----------



## Silverfox97

jetskigrl said:
			
		

> Quoting myself to update this after reading stateroom reports.  It looks like 6634 is one of the secret verandah rooms.  So we will have a clear plexiglass verandah with an obstruction that looks like it covers maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of the verandah.  So that makes me a little happier since we will be able to sit on the verandah and still be able to see the ocean.  The overhang looks like it will offer up a bit of privacy too.



That's our fave room - stayed in it on the Magic & Wonder  Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bruwench

Still waiting to hear about the Fantasy Sept. 22 Eastern Caribbean sailing! Of course, GoDaddy has been hacked and crashed so I'm not receiving ANY emails.


----------



## jetskigrl

Silverfox97 said:


> That's our fave room - stayed in it on the Magic & Wonder  Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!!!  After reading the reports, I got much more excited about it.  I really like the plexiglass verandahs so you can see the water while sitting down.

What did you think of the obstruction?  Does it take up a lot of the view?


----------



## LivinADream

bruwench said:


> Still waiting to hear about the Fantasy Sept. 22 Eastern Caribbean sailing! Of course, GoDaddy has been hacked and crashed so I'm not receiving ANY emails.


We're on the Fantasy 9/22 also and still waiting to hear. Was starting to get worried glad to here we're are not the only ones still waiting.


----------



## collectoraholic

jetskigrl said:


> Thanks!!!  After reading the reports, I got much more excited about it.  I really like the plexiglass verandahs so you can see the water while sitting down.
> 
> What did you think of the obstruction?  Does it take up a lot of the view?



Not sure if I can post this link to pics or not, but here goes:

http://www.*****************/

Just select the link on the home page for Secret Verandah Rooms and it will take you to pics.

HTHs!   We've stayed in 7620 on the Magic and loved it!

ETA:  Guess the link isn't allowed.  Google Disney Cruise Line secret verandah rooms and it should come up for you to go to...hths!


----------



## Msbmommy99

LivinADream said:


> We're on the Fantasy 9/22 also and still waiting to hear. Was starting to get worried glad to here we're are not the only ones still waiting.



I am getting a little antsy about our room assignment. We sail 9/22/2012. Why is DCL waiting this long to assign rooms?  Is this the norm? 

Glad to know it is not just me waiting!


----------



## bruwench

LivinADream & Msbmommy99 - It's so tough to wait!!! But, I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't see anything for another couple of days.


----------



## Silverfox97

jetskigrl said:
			
		

> What did you think of the obstruction?  Does it take up a lot of the view?



Absolutely not!!! Just a little corner - its just rounded off. We booked it both times purposely & will continue to do so of we ever get to get back to the classics!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## monicainindy

So what do these stand for?

IGT, OGT or VGT

I honestly tried to look around for an acronym list and couldn't find it.

Thanks!


----------



## LivinADream

bruwench said:


> LivinADream & Msbmommy99 - It's so tough to wait!!! But, I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't see anything for another couple of days.


We just got ours for the Fantasy 9/22 so you guys should be seeing yours.


----------



## Itinkso

monicainindy said:
			
		

> So what do these stand for?
> 
> IGT, OGT or VGT
> 
> I honestly tried to look around for an acronym list and couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks!



IGT= inside guarantee
OGT= oceanview guarantee
VGT= verandah guarantee


----------



## bruwench

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Sept 22 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, #9544
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with deck 9 and location near elevators! Would have been neat to have the round shower but I am NOT COMPLAINING! Happy dance! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 26(?)


----------



## ctc917

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Sept 22 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
4D #6140
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? happy, I think I don't know much about the location, would of liked a higher deck but deck 6 should be fine.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 40-50


----------



## jetskigrl

Silverfox97 said:


> Absolutely not!!! Just a little corner - its just rounded off. We booked it both times purposely & will continue to do so of we ever get to get back to the classics!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Awesome - thanks!!!!  I have heard nothing but good things about this room so that makes me very happy!!


----------



## castmbr

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 39
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10562
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I have no idea if I'm happy or not! Someone tell me if I should be! (never cruised before)
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45


----------



## karriemouse

Just booked a IGT for 28th October on the Dream (4 N Bahamian) and impatiently waiting! Whatever happens it's a bonus cruise for an unbelievable price.  I'll update when we have news.


----------



## maleficent esq.

We had a verandah guarantee, got assigned 7638 which is oversized and has an oversized balcony.  It is a handicapped room, neither my husband nor I is handicapped.  Very excited about it.

Best to all
Mal


----------



## esc38372

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B, midship, deck 2
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! We have the split bath and are midship, but we are happiest that our cabins are together.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We have three cabins all in a row, and two are connecting!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 49


----------



## tmshpkns

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Fantasy 9/29/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 9570
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Wow. I was hoping for a deluxe inside instead of the tiny one. A verandah is beyond what I had even considered wishing for!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 60


----------



## esc38372

tmshpkns said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Fantasy 9/29/12
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 9570
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Wow. I was hoping for a deluxe inside instead of the tiny one. A verandah is beyond what I had even considered wishing for!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 60



Wow--what an amazing upgrade! I think that booking IGT on the Dream and Fantasy is a great idea since there are so few inside cabins, relatively speaking, and so many verandas! I also think that when you book just one cabin, you have a higher chance of getting an upgrade because you can go anywhere. They don't have to worry about looking for more cabins that are close together. Congratulations!


----------



## luv2sleep

esc38372 said:
			
		

> Wow--what an amazing upgrade! I think that booking IGT on the Dream and Fantasy is a great idea since there are so few inside cabins, relatively speaking, and so many verandas! I also think that when you book just one cabin, you have a higher chance of getting an upgrade because you can go anywhere. They don't have to worry about looking for more cabins that are close together. Congratulations!



Agreed. How do they decide though? Some cat the cat they paid for and some get fabulous upgrades.


----------



## M2DD's

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?OGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?HAPPY Deck 10
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?60


----------



## esc38372

luv2sleep said:


> Agreed. How do they decide though? Some cat the cat they paid for and some get fabulous upgrades.



Who knows?  It would have been interesting if people had listed whether they were first-time cruisers or their level of Castaway membership. Maybe we could have seen some trends regarding upgrade decisions.


----------



## tmshpkns

esc38372 said:
			
		

> Who knows?  It would have been interesting if people had listed whether they were first-time cruisers or their level of Castaway membership. Maybe we could have seen some trends regarding upgrade decisions.



This is our second cruise and second time booking an inside room. Actually, I think we're the perfect candidates for Disney to upgrade- not so many sailings that we are set in our ways, but a pattern of booking at the lowest possible price.  By upgrading us this time it will probably be harder to go back to a lesser experience next time.  

I don't know if they actually think that way, but the exact same strategy worked for them at WDW, where our second trip we were upgraded from ASMo to a 2 bedroom at OKW. After that experience it would be tough to stay value, and we actually stayed (and paid for) deluxe on the only WDW trip we've been on since then.


----------



## bobbie0253

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Fantasy 9/29/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 9552
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 29 days... wait it might have been 39 days out...trying to remember


We are thrilled with the room assignment but we are still unsure if we will be able to go  I might go alone with my 3 yr old if my boyfriend can't go. Hopefully we will know tomorrow for sure.


----------



## palmtreelover1

So bobbie0253, you went from an IGT to an oceanview with verandah.  That is a sweet upgrade.  I booked an IGT on the 11/10/12 Magic out of Galveston about a month ago.  Prices are still cheap for that cruise, so not sure about an upgrade.  Just happy to be on the Magic for sure.  I am hoping my previous 3 sailings on DCL will help.


----------



## bobbie0253

Yep  We booked an IGT. We tend to sail RCCL a lot and have never once gotten an upgrade with a GTY booking. This was a nice surprise


----------



## karriemouse

tmshpkns said:


> IGT, Fantasy 9/29/12
> #3. What category and room # did you get? 5A, 9570





bobbie0253 said:


> IGT, Fantasy 9/29/12
> #3. What category and room # did you get? 5A, 9552.



Wow, you both got amazing upgrades, and on the same cruise too!! Hoping for your amount of pixie dust when ours is allocated. 

It will be interesting to see if there is a pattern on CC level, we are Gold, and will be at 9 cruises soon. I can imagine Disney going "oh they'll come back again whatever, lets put them on Deck 1 between the engines, the crew quarters and the loading bay"!!


----------



## BAT

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Wonder *
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*,
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy! Mid ship*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 60*


----------



## Timmbco

We have 2 VGT booked for Oct. 4 Dream and no cabin # 10 days out.   I thought for sure we would get them today!  We are platinum for those keeping track.  Thanks to all who contribute to this thread.


----------



## castmbr

Thanks timmbco! You made me feel better.  We have vgt on 10/20 fantasy and had a room number assigned but then added our dd and our assignment disappeared!  I have been freaking out but they must be slow to assign now.


----------



## mcroadman

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A,
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! Mid ship
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 57

How do I find reviews on this cabin?It looks close to stairs and the elevators..
I am pleased to have the split bath!


----------



## BAT

mcroadman said:


> How do I find reviews on this cabin?It looks close to stairs and the elevators..
> I am pleased to have the split bath!



Look on the red bar on top for staterooms, there is a link to room reports where you can input the number and look for reviews.


----------



## travelgirl06

1. VGT, Dream
2. 9 days
3. 4C
4. Happy. It looks like a great cabin, but I think it will spoil us for future trips (our first time in a balcony, which I already knew would spoil us!)
5. N/a
6. About 1.5 months


----------



## Timmbco

1. VGT, Dream
2. 9 days
3. 4C    7144/7146
5. Great family stateroom near aft stairs = awesome!!
5. yes, connecting but I was hoping they wouldn't be  
6. booked 33 days out


----------



## MAD4EEYORE

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Dream 10/4
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5164
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Love the idea of an extended balcony. Not sure how it'll work for a mom, daughter, granddaughter situation. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 42 days


----------



## justhat

Just got ours tonight, I checked at 9am and no rooms.  

1: VGT on the 10/11 Dream
2: 16
3: 4E, 7590, 7592, 7594
4: Very happy cause they're cat 4s, connecting/neighboring, and midship
5: Yes, all together
6: I forget now, about 6 weeks?


----------



## jeffl

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 8 weeks

*The room is on the same deck and side, 8 doors down from our stateroom on our last cruise. Perhaps DCL noticed a pattern since our 4 previous cruises with them have been 5C forward on the port side?!


----------



## MelaBella

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Dream sailing 10/14*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12
*#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *4c - 7642*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Yes, I'm happy.  There's one review on wdwinfo and it is good.  I think it is a port room, which I was wanting.
*w#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *40*


----------



## luv2sleep

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Wonder, Oct 14*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *Cat 7A, 6640*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? * A little disappointed.  Happy to in a verandah cabin but was hoping for clear plexiglass.  The location seems fine.  Aft.  Supposedly there's lots of vibration when docking but that's ok.  I want to get up early to see the islands anyway.  That part I don't mind.  I might mind it docking in San Pedro though, lol! On the bright side the 7A verandah is supposed to provide some protection from the wind.  I've read (here and on other cruise sites) that the 3 sea days to and from Hawaii can be pretty windy so maybe being in a 7A is good.  I will probably be able to enjoy it more. Can you tell I am trying to talk myself into being happy with it?  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *48*


----------



## Windizzle

luv2sleep said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder, Oct 14
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 7A, 6640
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  A little disappointed.  Happy to in a verandah cabin but was hoping for clear plexiglass.  The location seems fine.  Aft.  Supposedly there's lots of vibration when docking but that's ok.  I want to get up early to see the islands anyway.  That part I don't mind.  I might mind it docking in San Pedro though, lol! On the bright side the 7A verandah is supposed to provide some protection from the wind.  I've read (here and on other cruise sites) that the 3 sea days to and from Hawaii can be pretty windy so maybe being in a 7A is good.  I will probably be able to enjoy it more. Can you tell I am trying to talk myself into being happy with it?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 48



We just had this room on the 9/23 wonder. Great location because you are near the elevators and all the deck 9 food/drinks. It was a very quiet location as far as elevator noise and noise from people outside in the hall. Masrurie was our room host and was great. The verandah was fine. I agree a clear plexiglass would've been better, but I liked the bench. 

The only time we had vibrations from docking was in Ensenada cuz we backed in. That woke me up...mostly because of the shaking. Now, the down side....our second night at sea was a tad rocky and the room creaked soooo bad. It was loud. I was up half the night. When you get in there you will see people folded pieces of paper and stuck them between the wall and the ceiling. We added two more by the verandah door cuz it rattled so bad. It stopped once I added a couple more shims. I have only ever done Carnival and I can say I never had a room make so much noise. Sooo that may be of some concern on the way out to Hawaii. Friends of ours had a midship room on deck 6 and they had the same creaking problem.  Otherwise, would I book this room again? Yes! Great location. 

Btw, if you happen to find a gold Winnie the Pooh earring, please let me know. My daughter lost it in there somewhere.  

Have a great time and enjoy! 

Windy

Win


----------



## luv2sleep

Windizzle said:
			
		

> We just had this room on the 9/23 wonder. Great location because you are near the elevators and all the deck 9 food/drinks. It was a very quiet location as far as elevator noise and noise from people outside in the hall. Masrurie was our room host and was great. The verandah was fine. I agree a clear plexiglass would've been better, but I liked the bench.
> 
> The only time we had vibrations from docking was in Ensenada cuz we backed in. That woke me up...mostly because of the shaking. Now, the down side....our second night at sea was a tad rocky and the room creaked soooo bad. It was loud. I was up half the night. When you get in there you will see people folded pieces of paper and stuck them between the wall and the ceiling. We added two more by the verandah door cuz it rattled so bad. It stopped once I added a couple more shims. I have only ever done Carnival and I can say I never had a room make so much noise. Sooo that may be of some concern on the way out to Hawaii. Friends of ours had a midship room on deck 6 and they had the same creaking problem.  Otherwise, would I book this room again? Yes! Great location.
> 
> Btw, if you happen to find a gold Winnie the Pooh earring, please let me know. My daughter lost it in there somewhere.
> 
> Have a great time and enjoy!
> 
> Windy
> 
> Win



Oh wow. I've heard the ship can be pretty rocky on the way over and back. Are you a heavy sleeper or light one?


----------



## Windizzle

luv2sleep said:
			
		

> Oh wow. I've heard the ship can be pretty rocky on the way over and back. Are you a heavy sleeper or light one?



I would say I'm a medium sleeper.  Used to be heavy until i had a kid. Hubby and DD (3) slept through it all. It was so bad I took a video of it...even though it was pitch black. Ha ha! It was only one night though...thank goodness. I'm assuming its the whole ship not just this room. Would've been nice to be prepared for it. I finally slept when I put the pillow on my head. Ear plugs perhaps?

Win


----------



## Windizzle

luv2sleep said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder, Oct 14
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 7A, 6640
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  A little disappointed.  Happy to in a verandah cabin but was hoping for clear plexiglass.  The location seems fine.  Aft.  Supposedly there's lots of vibration when docking but that's ok.  I want to get up early to see the islands anyway.  That part I don't mind.  I might mind it docking in San Pedro though, lol! On the bright side the 7A verandah is supposed to provide some protection from the wind.  I've read (here and on other cruise sites) that the 3 sea days to and from Hawaii can be pretty windy so maybe being in a 7A is good.  I will probably be able to enjoy it more. Can you tell I am trying to talk myself into being happy with it?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 48



Oh! And it's a connecting room which makes some people concerned. We had no problems with the fact that it was connected to another room. I heard the kid next door mess with the door once. We stored our stroller in front of it. Just in case you were wondering.

Win


----------



## luv2sleep

Windizzle said:
			
		

> Oh! And it's a connecting room which makes some people concerned. We had no problems with the fact that it was connected to another room. I heard the kid next door mess with the door once. We stored our stroller in front of it. Just in case you were wondering.
> 
> Win



Which is why I wonder why they didn't give it to a large family. Oh well. 

We are medium sleepers. The Wonder creaked and rocked hard our last night on the way back to LA in April. We were midship though. I sure hope its not louder than that. Must be if people are putting things in spaces. Oy!


----------



## Windizzle

luv2sleep said:
			
		

> Which is why I wonder why they didn't give it to a large family. Oh well.
> 
> We are medium sleepers. The Wonder creaked and rocked hard our last night on the way back to LA in April. We were midship though. I sure hope its not louder than that. Must be if people are putting things in spaces. Oy!



Ha ha!! I know. When we first got to the room I was like what's that all about.... You will see. Surprised they haven't removed it all. Ha ha! Like I said though, it's quiet because its almost at the end of the ship. That was nice.

Win


----------



## Zeppelin

can someone explain what all these letters actually mean??  no clue what IGT/OGT/VGT...thanks...


----------



## cruisecrasher

Zeppelin said:
			
		

> can someone explain what all these letters actually mean??  no clue what IGT/OGT/VGT...thanks...



Interior GuaranTy
Ocean view GT
Veranda GT


----------



## Woodmnky

IGT - INSIDE GUARANTEE
OGT - OUTSIDE GUARANTEE
VGT - VERANDA GUARANTEE

These fares are discounted and you don't choose your room. DCL assigns you a room in the category you booked.


----------



## Zeppelin

Woodmnky said:


> IGT - INSIDE GUARANTEE
> OGT - OUTSIDE GUARANTEE
> VGT - VERANDA GUARANTEE
> 
> These fares are discounted and you don't choose your room. DCL assigns you a room in the category you booked.



got it...we were on the 8/18 WC-Fantasy and shared a cab from Budget rental car with a guy from Texas who got one of these last minute...told me he got a 7th deck Veranda room for $3500 and explained the type of room he requested...


----------



## TinksMomma

19 days and counting...we are waiting on my Dad's IGT assignment and I'm so anxious!!


----------



## castmbr

Oct 20 fantasy.  Just got room assignment.  10014. 5a. Pretty happy.


----------



## Angrypenguin

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Dream, Sept. 30th*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *Cat 5E, 8184 (huuuuuge handicap room, and huuuuuuuuuuuuge balcony!)*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- Couldn't be happier!


----------



## holula

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship. *IGT, Dream, Oct 21st*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11C, 2033*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Never been on Dream but didn't want deck 2.  We did get a HA room even though there is only two adults in the room. Neither need a HA room.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *Around 50?*

I will admit, I was hoping for some pixie dust to a verandah like everyone else seems to be getting on the newer ships!


----------



## ValentineJulie

We were on deck 2 on The Dream last year and absolutely loved it! It is convenient to everything in my opinion (except the pool area). I'd choose it again in a heart beat!


----------



## s232271

thanks for starting this thread, I am watching the Galveston cruises at each PIF date to
 see if they open up the IGT/OGT/VGT rates, and am considering cancelling my reservation nearer my PIF date of FEb 25th, 
as I am travelling in May and believe it will be harder to fill the ship, therefore,
 I could get a sweet deal on a Verandah 
(right now I have an inside booked for two for $2500)

Looks like those doing these rates have been given good rooms!


----------



## TinksMomma

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT, Magic 10/27*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
*Cat 11c, Inside 2515*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Kinda disapointed. This room was for my parents and with such an empty ship I surprised they didn't get upgraded to at least an oceanview room*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *60 days*


----------



## Nikkim

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Magic 10/27
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
Cat 5a, room 7538
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? yep very happy. Midship
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 90 days


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

How do you know when they finally assign your room? Do you just keep checking, or do they email you?


----------



## voodooboy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
*VGT / Magic 11/3
*#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*11*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
*5A / 7524
*#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*Very happy, very convienent location near the GYM, Spa, and adult pool*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
*We actually booked 3 rooms ours is Starboard forward and the other two are Port side AFT.  We are fine with it though.
*#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
*62 days*


----------



## Scrappygrrl

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room #4A, 10604
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I think I'm happy, midship - and this is slightly larger than other baclnies,I think?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 24


----------



## Ajojo

About 15 days out and we are still waiting for a IG room assignment.  Is this normal?  Some cruise newbies in my group are getting nervous.


----------



## AEmgee

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Wonder November 4/12*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A #6134*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Reasonably happy, since the location is convenient and it has a real balcony (albeit slightly obstructed).  This is one of the four "secret" verandah rooms which are listed as having a Navigator's Verandah but in fact have a regular balcony.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 25 days*

Ajojo - it seems the norm for assignment of these restricted categories is about 12 days or less before sailing, so I don't think your cruise group needs to be nervous.


----------



## GRANDMOMMY17

AEmgee said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Wonder November 4/12*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A #6134*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Reasonably happy, since the location is convenient and it has a real balcony (albeit slightly obstructed).  This is one of the four "secret" verandah rooms which are listed as having a Navigator's Verandah but in fact have a regular balcony.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 25 days*
> 
> How were you informed of your cabin assignment?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
11C GTY Disney Dream 12/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
48
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room #
 11A Connecting Inside stateroom deck 8
#4. Are you happy with your assignment :
I'm fine. Expected 11C but got a wee bit of an upgrade to 11A. Still an inside but higher deck. Would have preferred a non connecting stateroom and would have loved an ocean view since it seems like there are a lot of rooms still available on this cruise. I'm still excited about going on this cruise, though!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
 N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
49


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? VGT Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 4A 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?    Excited.  Seems like a nice location.  Never been above deck 7.  Usually cruise in cat 7 or 6b.  Very happy, with some questions about noise from deck 11.  Made it less of a slam dunk we'd be trying for a port upgrade.  #5. 
If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ? 53 (we usually book 1-2 years out)


----------



## karriemouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Dream 28th October*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11c, 2535, handicapped accessible *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Reasonably happy, the location is good and the room will be large. I was hoping for an outside but am looking forward to the virtual porthole!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 6 weeks*


----------



## paddles

Ok all you smart disboarders...is there any sort of formula or algorithm to guess at the type of cabin you'll get?

We booked a VGT cabin for a Dec 1st cruise, and currently when I go to the Disney cruise website, only 4A-D verandah cabins are left.

does that mean they sold out of the lower grade cabins or do they keep some of those to give out to the VGT purchasers?  Also, is the assignment influenced at all by whether you've been on prior Disney cruises (this will be our third)?

It seems like most folks are ending up really pleased with their room assignments.

we'll be happy with whatever we get (since we got a screaming price on the cruise)...but I can't help but hope for some pixie dust.


----------



## AEmgee

GRANDMOMMY17 said:


> How were you informed of your cabin assignment?



Check online frequently under "Get Reservation" - it will show up under "Reservation Summary".


----------



## vleeth

I just wanted to say thank you to all that have posted. I was checking everyday for my assignment thinking it would surely be there by now. Now I see the majority of people didn't get assigned until 10-12 days. Now I'll relax about it until I'm at 12 days.


----------



## VowRenewal13

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT Nov 11, 2012 Dream#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?Today, Monday 13 days out
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A 9110
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Extremely happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  45

Feel so much better knowing that we have an assigned room now!!


----------



## luv2sleep

Windizzle said:
			
		

> We just had this room on the 9/23 wonder. Great location because you are near the elevators and all the deck 9 food/drinks. It was a very quiet location as far as elevator noise and noise from people outside in the hall. Masrurie was our room host and was great. The verandah was fine. I agree a clear plexiglass would've been better, but I liked the bench.
> 
> The only time we had vibrations from docking was in Ensenada cuz we backed in. That woke me up...mostly because of the shaking. Now, the down side....our second night at sea was a tad rocky and the room creaked soooo bad. It was loud. I was up half the night. When you get in there you will see people folded pieces of paper and stuck them between the wall and the ceiling. We added two more by the verandah door cuz it rattled so bad. It stopped once I added a couple more shims. I have only ever done Carnival and I can say I never had a room make so much noise. Sooo that may be of some concern on the way out to Hawaii. Friends of ours had a midship room on deck 6 and they had the same creaking problem.  Otherwise, would I book this room again? Yes! Great location.
> 
> Btw, if you happen to find a gold Winnie the Pooh earring, please let me know. My daughter lost it in there somewhere.
> 
> Have a great time and enjoy!
> 
> Windy
> 
> Win



I stayed in this room for 2 weeks. I loved it and will be booking a 7A again. Loved the bench and the protection from the wind and cold.  It was extremely noisy the first 2 nights. The rattling in the ceiling kept me awake. I talked to guest services and they had maintenance do major work on the ceiling.  Completely fixed the problem. For our troubles they put Cars themed sheets the rest of the trip and have me a DCL robe to use. Also the deck manager constantly checked in to make sure things remained ok. Nice little touches.  Very appreciated.


----------



## sammy_and_mikeys_dad

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Nov 10, 2012, Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B, 6105
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pretty happy. We have stayed in 6099 (three doors forward) and thought it was a good location/room. It's better than 11C!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 65


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

VowRenewal13 said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT Nov 11, 2012 Dream#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?Today, Monday 13 days out
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A 9110
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Extremely happy!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  45
> 
> Feel so much better knowing that we have an assigned room now!!



We are on the Dream cruise before you and still have not found out yet :-( I hope they hurry up!


----------



## VowRenewal13

Maybe you will get some Pixie Dust and get an awesome room!


----------



## jillgunter

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 (Fantasy Nov 10th cruise)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? nope, deck 7 close to mid ship
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 50 or 60 days, cant remember!


----------



## JonKPest

VGT
Wonder
2 Weeks
5c
5628
2 months prior


----------



## palmtreelover1

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Nov 10, 2012, Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A, 6547
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, mid ship room, so that is good.  Was hoping for at least an ocean view since it seemed like that cruise wasn't selling well and we are previous DCL cruisers.  It's all good, we are on the boat. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 90 or so


----------



## darthpaul

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? -
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

We still have not gotten a room assignment for the 11/8 Dream cruise, even though people on later cruises have :-(  Has anyone else on the 11/8 cruise been assigned a room yet?


----------



## disneydreamer82

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A room 9023
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the location at first but after sailing we found out that there was a pantry door right beside our cabin and every morning like clockwork starting at 7am loud banging began.  It was the pantry door slamming shut every few mins.  Didn't ruin our cruise by far but I would not purposely book this cabin again!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 18


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
Only three days before!!!

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A, Room 8083

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Mostly happy--It's midship and not directly near large public areas like clubs and stuff. It is a little close to the elevators for my taste though, and it appears to be a connecting room, which we didn't want.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
69 days


----------



## norcalcruiser

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 5A 7536
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Miship Area-Port. Looks great to me
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ? 33


----------



## luv2sleep

One thing I noticed is that a family of 4 or more will never get put in a 7A on the Magic/Wonder because they sleep 3. I don't know about the new ships or the other verandah cats. We are a family of 2 and were assigned a 7A on the Wonder.  I actually loved it and will always book it on the classic ships if its available.


----------



## SG101

disneydreamer82 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A room 9023
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the location at first but after sailing we found out that there was a pantry door right beside our cabin and every morning like clockwork starting at 7am loud banging began.  It was the pantry door slamming shut every few mins.  Didn't ruin our cruise by far but I would not purposely book this cabin again!
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 18



OMG --- my in-laws are booked in that room.


----------



## norcalcruiser

mylittlebuttercup said:


> How do you know when they finally assign your room? Do you just keep checking, or do they email you?



They didn't email me.  I just kept going to my reservation page and checking every day.


----------



## nym

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? *2 x VGT, Wonder - Thanksgiving Cruise (November 18th)*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 13*
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? *Both 7A, 5640 & 5638*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a  "leftover"- undesirable room/location? * Not great given that I've seen others are getting 5A and 5B.  This was a last minute book though, so I suspect we were low down on the priority list.* * Hard to complain given that it ended up be 40% off the price of a confirmed stateroom. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, next door to each other.  DCL does a good job of trying to keep people together.*
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ? *20 *


----------



## luv2sleep

nym said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? 2 x VGT, Wonder - Thanksgiving Cruise (November 18th)
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? Both 7A, 5640 & 5638
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a  "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Not great given that I've seen others are getting 5A and 5B.  This was a last minute book though, so I suspect we were low down on the priority list.  Hard to complain given that it ended up be 40% off the price of a confirmed stateroom.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, next door to each other.  DCL does a good job of trying to keep people together.
> #6- How many days before departure date did you book ? 20



It's because there are only two of you. Many of those assigned to higher categories might have had more than 3 in their party. 7As only sleep 3.


----------



## Dogsambam

I have a question.  I booked a 9a quad guarantee on the wonder.  How does this differ from a IGT, OGT and VGT guarantee?


----------



## luv2sleep

Dogsambam said:
			
		

> I have a question.  I booked a 9a quad guarantee on the wonder.  How does this differ from a IGT, OGT and VGT guarantee?



Usually the OGT is cheaper. The VGT might be comparable to the price you paid for the cat 9.  The IGT will be much cheaper.


----------



## Dogsambam

luv2sleep said:
			
		

> Usually the OGT is cheaper. The VGT might be comparable to the price you paid for the cat 9.  The IGT will be much cheaper.



What is a 9a guarantee?  Does something like this guarantee have a chance of getting upgraded more so than a ogt?  I know sill questions, but I thought I'd ask.  Des anyone have any experience with these kind of guarantees?


----------



## 61maris61

We booked an Inside Guarantee on the Dream for the Dec 9 sailing.  Since we booked late (Nov 1), I was expecting Deck 2, forward or aft.  Instead we got 9103, mid-ship.  No complaints.


----------



## luv2sleep

Dogsambam said:
			
		

> What is a 9a guarantee?  Does something like this guarantee have a chance of getting upgraded more so than a ogt?  I know sill questions, but I thought I'd ask.  Des anyone have any experience with these kind of guarantees?



The GTY is different from the *GT rate. The GTY is where they put you when the category is booked up and they can't assign you a room.  There's chance for upgrade to a different category but you're more likely to get the cat you booked. The *GT rate is an extremely restricted rate fare that tends to pop up after the PIF date.


----------



## vleeth

Hoping to get my assignment in the next week!


----------



## skiingwife

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   OGT 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  9C - 7004.  This room is in the very front facing straight out. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?    Not too sure yet. I've booked these guarantee rooms in the past and ended up with a lot better than what we had booked, but I knew that was the chance I was taking.  For our cruise in August, I had booked 2 inside rooms and was assigned 2 verandah rooms which was great. I'm not sure how I will like this location as it is as far forward as you can go and the window is not one of the large ones you can sit in; it's medium size and on a slant.  But I'll probably get in there and love it.  After all, any room on a Disney cruise is better than not being on a Disney cruise. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   about 6 weeks


----------



## MCK588

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A #10602
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 3.5 weeks

 I was on the November 4th sailing of the Dream and had a VERY nice room!


----------



## TheLogans

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

VGT on Wonder
13 days
7a
We are very happy with our assignment, even though it is technically category 7a, it is one of the "secret verandas" so we have clear plexiglass instead of a solid wall below the railing.  There is a partial obstruction but the room has great reviews.
N/a
We booked approx. 45 days prior to departure date.

I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...[/QUOTE]


----------



## MinnesotaMouse

VGT on 11-24 Fantasy
Just received our stateroom number, so 12 days ahead
Category 5A
Very happy with location--it's just what I wanted!  (Forward, close to the adult quiet cove hot tubs)
Only have one room so no adjoining requested
Reserved about 45 days ahead


----------



## foohpah

]#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

#1. IGT - Fantasy - 11/24/12
#2. 12
#3. 11A - #8143
#4. I think so. You always hope you are the one with the super magical upgrade (inside to verandah ;-) ) but we got what we purchased so no complaints. Room is right next door to the laundry. May be extra convenient or could be noisy. We shall see. 
#5. N/A
#6. Around 60 days


----------



## castawaykf

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

1. IGT on the Fantasy
2. 11 days before the cruise (Tuesday)
3. 5A #9514
4. I couldn't believe it!
5. n/a
6. Around 52 days

I called DCL to make sure there wasn't a mistake! Even if we hadn't had the upgrade I would have been happy to just be on the ship, but this was the most amazing surprise!


----------



## vleeth

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
IGT Magic Nov 24
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
11B 5639
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Would have loved to have a window, but super happy to be on the same deck as the kids club.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
55


----------



## Woodmnky

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT - Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
16 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Cat 5A - 9140

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Location and room are fine. Standard balcony room. Nothing extra special, but nothing wrong with it either. I am actually happier that we are slightly aft than forward as it should be easier getting to the areas that we will travel to the most frequently. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A. Only booked 1 room, however, we were assigned a connecting room. Hopefully, this won't be an issue (we are traveling with a 2yo)

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
I don't recall exactly, but I believe it was between 75-90 days out.


----------



## blueyedtaz

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT - Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
16 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Cat 5A - deck 10

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Extremely happy with assignement!!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
2 rooms and they are connecting!!!!!!

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
About 60 days out.


----------



## Mel2421

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

IGT/Magic
16
11C
11B 5137
I am glad to finally have a #stateroom am a little scared because it is on Deck 5 with the theater and nursery and kids club.  Not sure about the noise level
Booked only 1 room
75 plus


----------



## padlock

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*VGT on the Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*16*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
*5D, #6544*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*Happy*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
*61*


----------



## lisa3635

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Magic 12/1/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11b, 6133 and 6131
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Looks like the location is good, just happy to be on the boot for what we paid.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, right next door
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 90


----------



## CeCeGarrett

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Magic 12/1/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11b, 6319
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?I saved 600+ by moving to Dec 1st and added a day.. so I am more than happy  location will mean a trek to the drink station etc.. which may help keep me from gaining 4,000 pounds.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Based on what I've read on this page, 16 days seem to be when I should expect our room assignment.


----------



## modisneychick

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream, 11/29/12
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6B, 6180
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not thrilled, we will probably try to upgrade at port.  We had a similar room on the Fantasy and the vibration was horrible.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Booked only one room VGT, booked another room in 11C GTY, they were assigned a room on the 2nd floor 16 days out.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23


----------



## Jillpie

Can someone clarify...I just changed our reservation this week from inside rm to an ocean view, and here is our status online:  stateroom GTY, category 9A.  Our cruise is in April.  Are our chances good for an upgrade or is this just a guarantee that we'll be in at least a porthole room?


----------



## shburks

Jillpie said:


> Can someone clarify...I just changed our reservation this week from inside rm to an ocean view, and here is our status online:  stateroom GTY, category 9A.  Our cruise is in April.  Are our chances good for an upgrade or is this just a guarantee that we'll be in at least a porthole room?



This is just a guarantee that you'll get at least a 9A!  We booked my in-laws in a 9A GTY last summer and they got their assignment about 75 days out and sure enough...9A.  GTY is different than an OGT (meaning you can get any porthole/outside room)


----------



## Jillpie

shburks said:


> This is just a guarantee that you'll get at least a 9A!  We booked my in-laws in a 9A GTY last summer and they got their assignment about 75 days out and sure enough...9A.  GTY is different than an OGT (meaning you can get any porthole/outside room)



Ok thanks, now it makes sense.  I really just care that we get some natural sunlight, so if it's a porthole in 9A, that's great.  it would be different if it were a 7 day cruise, it's only 4 so we'll never be in the room.  I don't want it be pitch dark when we wake up in the morning!


----------



## pixiedust1216

modisneychick said:
			
		

> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream, 11/29/12
> 2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6B, 6180
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not thrilled, we will probably try to upgrade at port.  We had a similar room on the Fantasy and the vibration was horrible.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Booked only one room VGT, booked another room in 11C GTY, they were assigned a room on the 2nd floor 16 days out.
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23



We had room 6150 on the Dream and it was awesome! It was quiet and no vibrations. I guess it's a bit further down the hall than 6180, but it was great!


----------



## dreamprfct

#1. Did you book a IGT said:


> VGT on wonder
> 13 days (today!)
> I dont know what cat it is--but we got 6552
> happy! it is midship
> sort of--we booked three total-the other two were IGT, and they are aft but together--ours is midship but we booked a VGT
> we booked about 7 weeks before departure


----------



## MoiMoi

#1. Wonder VGT
#2. Just now 13 days
#3. 5A -7562
#4. We are thrilled!  Midship prime spot. 
#5. - 
#6. 30 days (Oct 18)


----------



## melaniejh1016

VGT on fantasy 

18 days

4A

Happy! Mid ship deck 10!

No 2nd room

About 60 days


----------



## KitKat90731

VGT, Wonder, 7540 Midship, close to elevators. ;-)


----------



## 3Adevas

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT for Fantasy Western 12/8
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? room 7106-category 4C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! Midship deck 7
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 1 room
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47


----------



## GatorMomInNC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Fantasy 12/8/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 - just yesterday
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10A - sideways room on deck 9
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy - close to the elevators and a deluxe - my main fear was I was going to get a smaller inside room and there are 4 of us, so that would not have been so pleasant!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  just one room
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?50 days - but as of today they are still selling IGTs and VGTs so come join us


----------



## esta1701

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 12/6/12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days - today
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C - 7096
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, but it doesn't matter.  1-I'm going on a cruise! 2-If I really cared what room I was in I would have paid the higher price.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? just one room
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 45 days


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?2 weeks
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?6544,6546 / 5D's
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?very happy - connecting rooms Aft
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?booked 10/15 for 12/6


----------



## Travelbee

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder 12/9
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Today - 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?10C 1077
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Didn't care for Deck 1 but happy to be midship and have the split bath
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?about 6 months


----------



## Dilne

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Wonder 12/9
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D Deck 1
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Got Deck 1 so a little unsure and a little dissapointed i didn't get a room with the big porthole window given there are quite a few available as of today. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Next to each other
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months

This is my third IGT/OGT booking in 2 years and unlike a lucky few, I've always only gotten what I've paid for (which is to be expected).  For my first ever trip I was upgraded from Oceanview to Verandah...but since then no such luck. So maybe unlike the airlines, DCL upgrades first timers to entice them to come again rather than their more frequent guests?


----------



## 4everluvDisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT WONDER DEC 9TH
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 DAYS
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B 5137 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? WOULD HAVE LOVED A LITTLE PIXIE DUST BUT I GOT WHAT I PAID FOR AND THERE ARE ALOT OF DIS'ERS DECK 5 AFT, SO ALL IS GOOD.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 7 MONTHS


----------



## dededisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT WONDER DEC 9TH (Panama Canal cruise)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 DAYS
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B 5139
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It is finelooks like they put a bunch of us together who linked dining reservations, so it will be one big party.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 9 MONTHS


----------



## abbyar

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT WONDER DEC 9TH (Panama Canal cruise)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 DAYS
#3. What category and room # did you get? 10A, Very Forward, Deck 7. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment? Yes, I think we're one of the few from the Dis who were assigned 10A from IGT... we are traveling with 4 of us, so not sure if that made a difference. (ETA: This is also our first cruise; as a PP commented, I think Disney is more apt to give upgrades to 1st timers.)
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 9 Months - Same day as IGT was made available.


----------



## x00x

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT for 4 day Dream, Dec 9
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? room 9090, cat 4
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled - its my first time on dcl and only second cruise and this seems like a very good room, it is showing as 1k more for the cruise than we paid for our vgt at the moment.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 1 room
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? ~45 days


----------



## TXTER2

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Magic 12/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6A 7632
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Ok with it.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## Live2Travel

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT/IGT/VGT Magic 12/15*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11B/11B/07A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *For the price that we paid, I would be happy with a broom closet. Thrilled to go on a very first Disney cruise*.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Inside rooms are next to each other, veranda is right across the hallway*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 45*


----------



## goeva

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6160 Category 5D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  N/A  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 89 Days


----------



## cruisecrasher

mddisneyfamily said:
			
		

> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



1) cat 11c GTY
2) 52 days out
3) 10b rm 2543
4) very happy, but since some of the 11c GTY I know on our cruise got 9d, less than entirely thrilled.  I think this is one of those things where if I hadn't known other people I would've been happier.
5) just one
6) 5 months in advance


----------



## tifaas

Hi all,

Such a great idea for a thread. Here is my information so hope it helps someone else out.

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6A - don't want to post room number but it's on deck 5 and we have a split bath which I really like. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy with it. I would have taken a 7A gladly for the price we paid for it compared to what it costs to book one outright. Plus I'm on a boat which is better than any day at work. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Only my DH and myself going to celebrate our 11th anniversary.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 21 Days


----------



## collectoraholic

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *OGT*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  *1 Week before sailing*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*  9B*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Sure!*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *2 Staterooms next door to one another*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *8 DAYS!*


----------



## shburks

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> 1) cat 11c GTY
> 2) 52 days out
> 3) 10b rm 2543
> 4) very happy, but since some of the 11c GTY I know on our cruise got 9d, less than entirely thrilled.  I think this is one of those things where if I hadn't known other people I would've been happier.
> 5) just one
> 6) 5 months in advance



Honestly, I disliked the 9D rooms and would prefer a 10B!  Hope you have a great cruise!


----------



## cruisecrasher

shburks said:
			
		

> Honestly, I disliked the 9D rooms and would prefer a 10B!  Hope you have a great cruise!



I'm hoping so.


----------



## shburks

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> I'm hoping so.



I've booked an IGT for a Jan cruise and honestly am hoping for anything except a 9D!  There is a lot of floor space but just disliked the weird porthole in the corner!


----------



## missycj96

We also booked igt for jan. we really want an inside virtual porthole - any will be fine.  Dont care what room or category though.  What's a 9d?


----------



## keenank

bump


----------



## Started With a Mouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder Dec 9th (Panama Canal cruise)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10a deck 7
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? No
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Seven months.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

How do you find out about your assignment? Do you have to keep checking or is it emailed to you? We should get our assignment any day now, So I just wanted to know if I should keep checking.


----------



## Silver Queen

I'm curious too.  We're on the Jan. 12 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean and have a VGT reservation.  We should be hearing something soon!


----------



## gummyfisho

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on Fantasy* 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15* 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5E 8184*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Super Happy. it was designed as a HA room but isn't used for that so it is HUGE with a HUGE verandah!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *56 Days*


----------



## Luv2Diz

EPCOTatNight said:


> How do you find out about your assignment? Do you have to keep checking or is it emailed to you? We should get our assignment any day now, So I just wanted to know if I should keep checking.



You just have to keep checking.  Disney doesn't notify you of your cabin assignment until you get your printed cruise documents.


----------



## Silver Queen

Just checked the website.  We're in stateroom 5532.
1.  VGT on Fantasy
2.  Not sure, just checked the site and it was there.  I guess we expected that we would get an email or something.  
3.  Room 5532 not sure what category this is
4.  This seems to be the lowest level verandah room, so I don't think we were given anything extra other than what we booked
5.  N/A
6.  About 60 days


----------



## gummyfisho

silver queen, your room is a 4e


----------



## Silver Queen

Thanks, gummyfisho!  I just found out the same thing on the cruise blog.  It's also a family stateroom with verandah so it looks like we got a bit of pixie dust!


----------



## jahber

Silver Queen said:
			
		

> Thanks, gummyfisho!  I just found out the same thing on the cruise blog.  It's also a family stateroom with verandah so it looks like we got a bit of pixie dust!



I don't want to rain on your pixie dust ('cause it really is a great assignment!), but it's not actually a family stateroom.  The website says it is, but it isn't.  The verandah is oversized, though, and a great place to relax and enjoy the view! Just wanted you to know so you weren't disappointed when you arrived . Happy cruising!


----------



## shburks

jahber said:
			
		

> I don't want to rain on your pixie dust ('cause it really is a great assignment!), but it's not actually a family stateroom.  The website says it is, but it isn't.  The verandah is oversized, though, and a great place to relax and enjoy the view! Just wanted you to know so you weren't disappointed when you arrived . Happy cruising!



Can you elaborate?  I thought all cat 4s were considered family stateroom. Maybe I should ask what makes it "family" stateroom?  That it sleeps more than 4?


----------



## jahber

shburks said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate?  I thought all cat 4s were considered family stateroom. Maybe I should ask what makes it "family" stateroom?  That it sleeps more than 4?



I've posted about this before because it's my one DCL pet peeve . We ended up in cat 4E (5150) as a result of a pixie dust upgrade, so I wouldn't have dreamt of complaining on the ship.  But it still bothers me for the people who pay for the category thinking it's a family stateroom. Cat 4E rooms are listed on the  website as family staterooms, but they are actually not. They are the same size as 5s, but were recategorized as 4s (probably because of the verandah being oversized). I emailed DCL about it being incorrectly described on the site and received a standard response that yes, cat 4Es only sleep 3 or 4, depending on the room, and are NOT family staterooms. No acknowledgment of the fact that the room is falsely described as a family stateroom that sleeps 4 or 5. 

Bottom line, DCL knows about this and it's been discussed on the board, but it hasn't been fixed. Buyer beware


----------



## Silver Queen

Well, since it's only the two of us we should have plenty of room.  Yes, according to the website it's called a family stateroom and the square footage is about 50 ft. more, but maybe that's the larger verandah.  In any case, we'll enjoy the larger verandah and will be wary if we ever intentionally try to book a family stateroom.  As another poster mentioned on the thread I started concerning this room,  with a VGT we could have gotten a category 6.

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A 9103
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm fine with it.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 80


----------



## HippoHappy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Disney Magic, January 18, 2013*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B...6066, midship, port side*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pretty happy, knew we could end up with a partially enclosed verandah, but we got a regular one. It's pretty centrally located overall, so I think we will enjoy it.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?*66 days*


----------



## s232271

HippoHappy said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Disney Magic, January 18, 2013*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B...6066, midship, port side*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pretty happy, knew we could end up with a partially enclosed verandah, but we got a regular one. It's pretty centrally located overall, so I think we will enjoy it.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?*66 days*


just had to say you booked 66 days out and got 6066, pretty wild about the sixes....


----------



## mom4fun

Still waiting on OGT for January 24 Dream. Anyone else heard any news?


----------



## HippoHappy

s232271 said:


> just had to say you booked 66 days out and got 6066, pretty wild about the sixes....



I know! That's exactly what I was thinking! I have to admit, I got a little nervous seeing the three sixes in our room number....thank goodness for that 0 to separate them!


----------



## Luet02

Hi all:

We're waiting on an IGT with Magic sailing Feb 15, I'll post what we get!  We also got an inside cabin 11c on the 6th level, so I'm hopeful that they'll have pity on our family of 5 and keep us near each other.  Anyone else in this situation?


----------



## quickcat

We book one VGTon the Fantasy (2A/2C) about 50 days out?  We got our room assignment 12 days before we leave - a 4A- room 9610.
We are very excited about our room and definitely feel like we got a great deal!


----------



## gweeptrish

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT -Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B, 8118
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? absolutely thrilled
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 53

I doubt we'll ever make a regular booking again as long as DCL is doing the *GT fares.  We always travel fairly last minute and very flexible and the *GT rates and rooms I've been seeing over the last year are fantastic.  We cancelled a regular booking to switch to this VGT.  Even giving up the rebooking discounts and OBC we still saved money plus we jumped from a cat 9 to a cat 4.


----------



## mom4fun

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?OGT
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?10
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?9c
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? not happy, won't book OGT again.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 65
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


----------



## OKW Lover

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? * Booked VGT on the 1/26/13 sailing of the Fantasy.  Booked on 11/22/12.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6088, Category 4 HA*.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Very happy, excellent location*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   *About 65 days.  Booked on 11/22/12.*

Just back from this sailing and must say we were very pleased with our cabin.  I was a bit concerned because it was a handicap accessible cabin (we aren't handicapped) so we were afraid there would be sacrifices on counter space and closets.  That wasn't the case at all.  This cabin was extra wide (perhaps 50% wider than other standard cabins) to allow for wheelchair access.  The bathroom is *not* the split we have come do expect but we adapted.


----------



## fatfish

Luet02 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> We're waiting on an IGT with Magic sailing Feb 15, I'll post what we get!  We also got an inside cabin 11c on the 6th level, so I'm hopeful that they'll have pity on our family of 5 and keep us near each other.  Anyone else in this situation?



We're OGT on this same cruise.  I check every day to see if we've been assigned a cabin yet, even though I know it will likely still be at least 2 weeks before we know.


----------



## SJDis

mom4fun said:


> Still waiting on OGT for January 24 Dream. Anyone else heard any news?



We're on the same cruise but haven't heard either.....


----------



## SJDis

fatfish said:


> We're OGT on this same cruise.  I check every day to see if we've been assigned a cabin yet, even though I know it will likely still be at least 2 weeks before we know.



We are a family of 5 as well.  Do you guys get one room or two?  It's tough traveling with 5......


----------



## fatfish

SJDis said:


> We are a family of 5 as well.  Do you guys get one room or two?  It's tough traveling with 5......



There's only 2 of us, so we'll fit in any cabin.


----------



## jendeli

Can someone explain to me what IGT, OGT, and VGT are? I did not see them on the acronym list.


----------



## My 2 princesses

Still waiting as well and we sail on Jan 31st.  Funny thing is, I have no idea what I booked as this is my first time on a cruise - ever.  All I see is room GTY, category IGT.  I'm sure I will have fun wherever the stateroom is, but man I still keep checking every single day.


----------



## shburks

SJDis said:


> We're on the same cruise but haven't heard either.....



Oh dear...we're cruising on the 27th and was hoping today was the day.  But the cruise ahead of us hasn't heard yet.  Sigh...


----------



## My 2 princesses

shburks said:


> Oh dear...we're cruising on the 27th and was hoping today was the day.  But the cruise ahead of us hasn't heard yet.  Sigh...



I don't know if there is a method to this, but I do remember reading someone on the same cruise as us (Jan 31st) got their room assignment last week or the week before.  Perhaps they go by category as I'm IGT and she was VGT I believe.  I'm curious now.


----------



## Gabe

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?*
Booked VGT on the 1/26/13 sailing of the Fantasy .
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?*12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*7602, I think that's Category 4C.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*Happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?About 60 days.

Notes: We originally had room 10600 Cat 4a, which we booked day one with on board discount for 4970.00. A few days before the pay in full date we decided to switch to this VGT rate for 3781.00 for 2 adults 2 kids. We thought it would be worth the risk if we could get anywhere near the Cat we had originally and save the 1200.00. Since we ended up with a Cat 4c, we think it paid off. Although any verandah would have been fine by us. We leave in 3 days for a precruise week at WDW.


----------



## bzzelady

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*VGT for Dream 1/24/13*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
*9020  4A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*We are delighted!!!  Nice midship near but not directly at midship elevators*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
*38 days (booked December 7th)*


----------



## Luet02

SJDis said:


> We are a family of 5 as well.  Do you guys get one room or two?  It's tough traveling with 5......



Yes it is!  I can't believe how much we would have saved if there were just 4 of us in one room instead of 4 plus a baby!  

We booked 2 rooms, 1 being a IGT.  Oh well, I guess, at least we'll have lots of storage space.  Here's to finding out in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Luet02

fatfish said:


> We're OGT on this same cruise.  I check every day to see if we've been assigned a cabin yet, even though I know it will likely still be at least 2 weeks before we know.



There seem to be loads of inside cabins left on this cruise, so I'm hopeful that our family's 2 cabins will be on the same level.  It's like waiting to open a surprise gift!  (Hopefully it's a nice surprise!)

Natalie


----------



## SJDis

Luet02 said:


> Yes it is!  I can't believe how much we would have saved if there were just 4 of us in one room instead of 4 plus a baby!
> 
> We booked 2 rooms, 1 being a IGT.  Oh well, I guess, at least we'll have lots of storage space.  Here's to finding out in about 2 weeks!



Same here.  We ended up booking two rooms this summer.  Surprisingly, it wasn't that much more than booking a room for 5.... It's amazing how much more that extra kid ends up costing!!!!  LOL....I guess it's worth it though....Haha!!


----------



## SJDis

shburks said:


> Oh dear...we're cruising on the 27th and was hoping today was the day.  But the cruise ahead of us hasn't heard yet.  Sigh...



Just heard last night so hopefully you'll hear soon too!  Not sure if I'm super excited about our room location though....deck 5 aft.......WAY in the back....I guess we'll survive...LOL


----------



## RosiePA

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, 1/28/2013 Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6598 (5B, I think)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy!!!  I never thought I'd be able to take a Disney cruise at this price!!!!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45-ish days


----------



## alliesmommy

Patiently waiting for our IGT cabin assignment for our 2/9 Magic cruise


----------



## Matty Ice

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Wonder 1/28
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B - Room 7020. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? - Very Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 attached ressies - Room 7020 and 7018
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 90


----------



## fatfish

Originally Posted by fatfish  
We're OGT on this same cruise. I check every day to see if we've been assigned a cabin yet, even though I know it will likely still be at least 2 weeks before we know.  



Luet02 said:


> There seem to be loads of inside cabins left on this cruise, so I'm hopeful that our family's 2 cabins will be on the same level.  It's like waiting to open a surprise gift!  (Hopefully it's a nice surprise!)
> 
> Natalie



There are 7 Outside cabins left.  All on Deck 2, just outside the Edge.  This is not a problem for us as DD11 will likely be going to the Edge now.  There are many veranda cabins left, on all decks.  I didn't check the inside cabins, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that yours end up together.


----------



## shburks

Finally got our cabin assignment and now so sick that I'm not sure we'll be able to go...

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, 1/27/2013 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 8061 (11A, I think)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pretty happy.  Midship.  It's what I paid for...
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 65-ish days


----------



## gweeptrish

shburks said:
			
		

> Finally got our cabin assignment and now so sick that I'm not sure we'll be able to go...



Same problem here. We leave a week from today and I'm completely flattened. If I'm lucky this is a really bad sinus infection and some Zithromax will fix me up. If I'm not lucky and it's influenza I guess we'll find out how good our trip insurance is.


----------



## shburks

gweeptrish said:


> Same problem here. We leave a week from today and I'm completely flattened. If I'm lucky this is a really bad sinus infection and some Zithromax will fix me up. If I'm not lucky and it's influenza I guess we'll find out how good our trip insurance is.



Exactly.  We leave next Saturday and I've been down for almost three weeks.  Been through Zpack already and no better.  Seeing ENT today.  Otherwise, like you, we'll be testing our trip insurance.


----------



## Bsb1012

What's the difference between GTY and VGT?  We are booked for a 5B category which is Deluxe Stateroom with Verandah...so how does that differ from VGT?  Our reservation says GTY.


----------



## gweeptrish

Bsb1012 said:


> What's the difference between GTY and VGT?  We are booked for a 5B category which is Deluxe Stateroom with Verandah...so how does that differ from VGT?  Our reservation says GTY.



GTY in a category means that you will get a room in that category or better, but you don't have a specific room assigned yet.  You have all the regular flexibility and rate rules.

VGT means that you will get a room in any verandah category and you give up pretty much all flexibility in terms of changes or refunds and had to pay in full up front.

GTY is pretty much a normal fare at a normal price.  VGT/OGT/IGT are highly restricted special deals that are very cheap and very last minute.

Does that help?


----------



## Bsb1012

gweeptrish said:


> GTY in a category means that you will get a room in that category or better, but you don't have a specific room assigned yet.  You have all the regular flexibility and rate rules.
> 
> VGT means that you will get a room in any verandah category and you give up pretty much all flexibility in terms of changes or refunds and had to pay in full up front.
> 
> GTY is pretty much a normal fare at a normal price.  VGT/OGT/IGT are highly restricted special deals that are very cheap and very last minute.
> 
> Does that help?



Yes, that helps alot.  So you can't get a VGT early on?  We paid in full when we booked, but were still a GTY.  Why not a VGT?  A verandah is a verandah right?  There's really no difference in them.


----------



## fatfish

Bsb1012 said:


> Yes, that helps alot.  So you can't get a VGT early on?  We paid in full when we booked, but were still a GTY.  Why not a VGT?  A verandah is a verandah right?  There's really no difference in them.



VGT rates are not offered on every cruise.  And they are usually only offered after the 75 day mark, the day the cruise needs to be paid in full.  You take a risk waiting for these rates, as they may not offered on the cruise you want.  But if you can get one, its a great deal!  I actually had to cancel my original reservation on upcoming cruise, but then in Dec the *GT rates came out, and I was able to book at almost half price of my original reservation.    We were eyeing the March spring break cruise, but as of yet there are no *Gt rates offered on that cruise, so I'm glad we picked the cruise we did.


----------



## alliesmommy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, 2/9/13 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6635 11B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy.  Great location, deck 6, aft.  Looks to be a quiet location.  Would have liked a split bath but for the price, I'm elated!  Half of what an 11B is going for and I'm 3 doors down from my in laws who booked a 5C.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 cabins down 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 41 days


----------



## Bsb1012

fatfish said:


> VGT rates are not offered on every cruise.  And they are usually only offered after the 75 day mark, the day the cruise needs to be paid in full.  You take a risk waiting for these rates, as they may not offered on the cruise you want.  But if you can get one, its a great deal!  I actually had to cancel my original reservation on upcoming cruise, but then in Dec the *GT rates came out, and I was able to book at almost half price of my original reservation.    We were eyeing the March spring break cruise, but as of yet there are no *Gt rates offered on that cruise, so I'm glad we picked the cruise we did.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it now!!!   So basically if you REALLY want to go, you better book in advance, otherwise take your chances on a VGT and wait to book and HOPE they offer those rates on the day you need to pay in full.  How clever of them and how unfair to those that book in advance!  I paid nearly $6000 for this cruise and if I waited I could have maybe got it for under $3000?  I understand you are taking a chance, but man oh man!


----------



## Deej82

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, 2/7/13 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5660
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! Excited for the extended verandah and proximity to the Nursery for our 1 year old. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Just 1
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## neg58

Bsb1012 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it now!!!   So basically if you REALLY want to go, you better book in advance, otherwise take your chances on a VGT and wait to book and HOPE they offer those rates on the day you need to pay in full.  How clever of them and how unfair to those that book in advance!  I paid nearly $6000 for this cruise and if I waited I could have maybe got it for under $3000?  I understand you are taking a chance, but man oh man!



I'm about to go on my 3rd cruise, and I don't believe I will ever pay full price for a cruise.  I'm flexible, I don't care which cabin I'm in, and I don't think I could ever book a cruise a YEAR away!  I'm just too impatient to go.

So I wait for the VGT or FL rates or some other deal and adjust to the deal. Leave a day earlier or out of Miami and not PC. However, if you need a certain cruise, NYE or Christmas, 4th of July in Alaska, spring break, you're probably going to have to pay the full rate.  I know there won't be FL rates for spring break and I'm okay with that.

Nancy


----------



## Meghatron

Bsb1012 said:
			
		

> How clever of them and how unfair to those that book in advance!



Given how heavily restricted the fare is, I don't think it's unfair at all. If one wants the privilege of assured reservations for cabanas, Palo, nursery, etc, one pays for the privilege of concierge. No one calls that unfair. Paying for the privilege of knowing exactly when you will be sailing and exactly which room or specific category you will be in, plus the flexibility to move or change those things, is also not unfair. It's a choice.


----------



## Bsb1012

neg58 said:


> I'm about to go on my 3rd cruise, and I don't believe I will ever pay full price for a cruise.  I'm flexible, I don't care which cabin I'm in, and I don't think I could ever book a cruise a YEAR away!  I'm just too impatient to go.
> 
> So I wait for the VGT or FL rates or some other deal and adjust to the deal. Leave a day earlier or out of Miami and not PC. However, if you need a certain cruise, NYE or Christmas, 4th of July in Alaska, spring break, you're probably going to have to pay the full rate.  I know there won't be FL rates for spring break and I'm okay with that.
> 
> Nancy



I totally understand!  I'm impatient too!!!  I wish I could be flexible, but I work at a high school and the only real time off is summer... so a "little" flexible, but not alot!  I'm envious!


----------



## Luet02

Bsb1012 said:


> I totally understand!  I'm impatient too!!!  I wish I could be flexible, but I work at a high school and the only real time off is summer... so a "little" flexible, but not alot!  I'm envious!




I may be wrong about this, but I believe that you could always rebook your cruise as a VGT, or whatever, and get the difference back on your original amount, if a deal came up after you pre-booked.  (For example:  If you paid $6000 total for a 4C cabin, and then a VGT total price of $4000 came up at a later date, you could rebook the cruise as a VGT, get $2000 back, and still have a cabin on the same cruise, but it may not be as nice a cabin)  HTH.


----------



## s232271

Bsb1012 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it now!!!   So basically if you REALLY want to go, you better book in advance, otherwise take your chances on a VGT and wait to book and HOPE they offer those rates on the day you need to pay in full.  How clever of them and how unfair to those that book in advance!  I paid nearly $6000 for this cruise and if I waited I could have maybe got it for under $3000?  I understand you are taking a chance, but man oh man!



from what i have seen it's only offered on sailings that seem to have many cabins left, not on nearly sold out crusies, so it's a way for the cruise line to entice people to sail I suppose....not a mean thing.


----------



## Meghatron

Luet02 said:
			
		

> I may be wrong about this, but I believe that you could always rebook your cruise as a VGT, or whatever, and get the difference back on your original amount, if a deal came up after you pre-booked.  (For example:  If you paid $6000 total for a 4C cabin, and then a VGT total price of $4000 came up at a later date, you could rebook the cruise as a VGT, get $2000 back, and still have a cabin on the same cruise, but it may not be as nice a cabin)  HTH.



You would get the $2000 back minus whatever the penalty is, because usually the *GT rates are released after the PIF date. It depends on the cruise whether the discount is high enough to justify the lost deposit, or in cases closer to the sail date, part of the fare as well.


----------



## s232271

I guess it depends on what catagory you are in now and when the GT rates show up.....

If you cancel within this period:	

Suites/concierge staterooms:
45 + Days prior to sail
Loss of Deposit per guest.

Non-suites/concierge staterooms :
74 - 45 Days prior to sail
Loss of Deposit per guest.

All Categories:
44 - 30 Days prior to sail
50% of vacation price per guest

All Categories:
29 - 15 Days prior to sail
75% of vacation price per guest

All Categories:
14 Days or less before sailing
No refund


----------



## mmouse37

Luet02 said:


> I may be wrong about this, but I believe that you could always rebook your cruise as a VGT, or whatever, and get the difference back on your original amount, if a deal came up after you pre-booked.  (For example:  If you paid $6000 total for a 4C cabin, and then a VGT total price of $4000 came up at a later date, you could rebook the cruise as a VGT, get $2000 back, and still have a cabin on the same cruise, but it may not be as nice a cabin)  HTH.



Not quite as simple as this.  If a *GT rate comes up BEFORE your paid in full date then yes, you would have to CANCEL that first reservation (not modify it to a #GT) and book the *GT (pay in full at time of booking and wait for the refund on the other cruise).

But, if *GT rate comes out AFTER the penalty period starts and you still want to book the *GT then you would have to cancel your current reservation and take the hit on whatever the penalty is for cancelling.  Might not be worth it to cancel and rebook.  

MJ


----------



## Bsb1012

Thanks for all the information!  I've been PIF for a while now, even though my PIF date isn't until March sometime.  I don't want to take the risk of cancelling and rebooking for a cheaper rate even though this cruise is the most expensive cruise I've been on to date!  Nobody does it better than Disney   I've been looking forward to this cruise since I first heard they were going to Greece!

However, my next cruise, I may wait to book and see if I can get a better rate   I know I'm taking a chance, it's just that with this one, I didn't want to take the risk.  Thanks again everyone!  I love this board!


----------



## Hannah0811

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, 2/3/13 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C 7628
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with the assignment! Full verandah great location! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 68 days


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Gabe said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?*
> Booked VGT on the 1/26/13 sailing of the Fantasy .
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?*12
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*7602, I think that's Category 4C.
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*Happy.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?About 60 days.
> 
> Notes: We originally had room 10600 Cat 4a, which we booked day one with on board discount for 4970.00. A few days before the pay in full date we decided to switch to this VGT rate for 3781.00 for 2 adults 2 kids. We thought it would be worth the risk if we could get anywhere near the Cat we had originally and save the 1200.00. Since we ended up with a Cat 4c, we think it paid off. Although any verandah would have been fine by us. We leave in 3 days for a precruise week at WDW.



I'm confused...  I thought they wouldn't release vgt or any _gt rates until AFTER the PIF date?  Thanks!


----------



## Weedy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, 2/3/13 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3 What category room did you book?
#4. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C 7628
#5. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy with the assignment! Full verandah great location! 
#6. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#7. How many days before departure date did you book? 68 days


----------



## Meghatron

Weedy said:
			
		

> #3 What category room did you book?



This is the *GT thread, not the GTY thread, so specific category doesn't apply. No one would be able to answer it. The general room type booked (inside, oceanview, verandah) is answered in question #1.


----------



## Weedy

Oops sorry.


----------



## TLSnell1981

I am a planner, but the VGT rate was too good to pass up (last minute trip). We're 23 days out and waiting...


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Can someone tell me if DCL has a history of offering IGT, OGT or VGT rates during the summer?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Meghatron

Munkamamacallie said:


> Can someone tell me if DCL has a history of offering IGT, OGT or VGT rates during the summer?  Thanks in advance for your help!



Compilation of historic DCL *GT sailings and other discounts


----------



## mmouse37

Please remember that there are two threads going.  This one for IGT, OGT and VGT assignments and another thread for REGULAR GTY assignments which is listed below.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47357409&posted=1#post47357409

MJ


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Meghatron said:


> Compilation of historic DCL *GT sailings and other discounts



Thanks, this is perfect!


----------



## PlumDragon

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream, 2/28/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 70
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6B, #7686
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. Deck 7 Aft, which is pretty much what we wanted.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 82

I decided to post just because mine doesn't seem to fit the pattern. I was checking rates online and was offered the VGT rate. Seemed like a good price, so I booked it. I was expecting to have to wait until closer to the cruise to get the room assignment. However, it was there when I logged into the DCL website a week after the PIF date ... I guess maybe someone didn't pay in full?


----------



## Luet02

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Magic 2/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B, 6003
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It's OK, definitely cheaper than our other 11B room
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? On the same floor, 5 rooms down
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 49 days


----------



## TLSnell1981

It's getting hairy scary and I'm impatient...grrr.


----------



## su_A_ve

PlumDragon said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream, 2/28/13
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 70
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6B, #7686
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. Deck 7 Aft, which is pretty much what we wanted.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 82
> 
> I decided to post just because mine doesn't seem to fit the pattern. I was checking rates online and was offered the VGT rate. Seemed like a good price, so I booked it. I was expecting to have to wait until closer to the cruise to get the room assignment. However, it was there when I logged into the DCL website a week after the PIF date ... I guess maybe someone didn't pay in full?



You sure you booked a VGT rate and not a GTY ?  They are still offering IGT/OGT/VGT for this cruise - *GT rates NEVER come out before PIF...


----------



## fatfish

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT, Magic 2/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B, 2092
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? For that price its a great cabin!    Its midship, right down the stairs from the restaurants and down the hall from the Edge.  It works for us!  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 65 days


----------



## TLSnell1981

The ship only shows a few available rooms and I'm still homeless. I am totally out of my comfort zone...no plans and no control. 

**edited to add** it sold out yesterday. Yikes! I've never cruised on a sold out ship.


----------



## lv2glf

18 days until my sailing... Dying to get my assignment. Booked a VGT on the Dream and from what I am reading here it seems people are generally pleased with their rooms. Stupid question: do we get an email or something or do I need to just keep checking my online reservation??


----------



## mmouse37

lv2glf said:


> 18 days until my sailing... Dying to get my assignment. Booked a VGT on the Dream and from what I am reading here it seems people are generally pleased with their rooms. Stupid question: do we get an email or something or do I need to just keep checking my online reservation??



You need to keep checking.  I am waiting for 2/24/13 Dream.  Just booked a VGT on Jan 20th.  I figured about on the 11th or 12th it will be assigned.

MJ


----------



## Lisa Lisa

su_A_ve said:


> You sure you booked a VGT rate and not a GTY ?  They are still offering IGT/OGT/VGT for this cruise - *GT rates NEVER come out before PIF...



Maybe things have changed recently, but we booked a VGT for a Feb 2012 cruise on the Dream 90 days out. It was definitely a VGT, not a GTY. We ended up with a cat 4E.


----------



## PlumDragon

su_A_ve said:
			
		

> You sure you booked a VGT rate and not a GTY ?  They are still offering IGT/OGT/VGT for this cruise - *GT rates NEVER come out before PIF...



Sorry, didn't see this until today. I'm pretty sure it was VGT ... That's what it said on my reservation confirmation.


----------



## disneykelly73

I am waiting on a VGT for a cruise 15 days from today, I keep checking my online reservation daily for an update..  that is what I would keep doing to see what you get for an assignment..  It should show you once they assign you a cabin!


----------



## lorimay

I hope I can ask this here.

Do they ever offer VGT rates for Alaskan cruises?
Also, do these rates come out only after the PIF date?

Thanks so much,
Lori


----------



## Meghatron

lorimay said:


> I hope I can ask this here.
> 
> Do they ever offer VGT rates for Alaskan cruises?
> Also, do these rates come out only after the PIF date?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Lori



Already posted on p.47 of the thread:


Meghatron said:


> Compilation of historic DCL *GT sailings and other discounts


----------



## TLSnell1981

Lisa Lisa said:


> Maybe things have changed recently, but we booked a VGT for a Feb 2012 cruise on the Dream 90 days out. It was definitely a VGT, not a GTY. We ended up with a cat 4E.



DCL refer to my reservation as "GTY, Category VGT, Guaranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah". What's the difference between a GTY, VGT or a VGT, etc.?

We've always booked concierge, so I'm definitely out of my norm. But, the short, last minute trip was priced too good to pass up!


----------



## Lisa Lisa

TLSnell1981 said:


> DCL refer to my reservation as "GTY, Category VGT, Guaranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah". What's the difference between a GTY, VGT or a VGT, etc.?
> 
> We've always booked concierge, so I'm definitely out of my norm. But, the short, last minute trip was priced too good to pass up!



The lingo gets confusing! Our VGT booking was referred to in communications from DCL as "Category: VGT, Stateroom GTY" as well.  On the DIS boards, people drop the GTY part when posting to avoid confusing this type of booking with a true GTY booking.  IGT, OGT, and VGT are special rates that tend to be offered less than 75 days out -- but not always. There are restrictions that go along with the low rates with regard to payment and refunds. You could be assigned any room within the type (i.e., inside, outside, or verandah) you book.

GTY is offered when a category is just about full and DCL is unable to assign a specific stateroom. You pay the same for, say, a 5A GTY as you would for a 5A where you have chosen or been assigned a specific room. You are guaranteed a room in the category you book or higher. All other terms and conditions remain the same.


----------



## sunryzez

Where can u find these rates?


----------



## Yvet

sunryzez said:
			
		

> Where can u find these rates?



On the website....


----------



## mmouse37

sunryzez said:


> Where can u find these rates?



The only way to check is to do the quote process at the DCL website to see if the cruise you are interested in is showing any categories as IGT, OGT or VGT.

It will show the categories and in red it will say "RESTRICTIONS APPLY"

Right now on the Feb 24, 2013 4 night on the Dream an inside cabin costs approx $200 more than a verandah cabin because the verandah cabin is on a VGT rate and the inside is not....crazy!!!

I am anxiously waiting my VGT assignment on this cruise.

MJ


----------



## dawne577

A VGT rate for the 3-7-13 Dream sailing became available yesterday. I booked 2 staterooms...will post back when cabins are assigned.


----------



## disneykelly73

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream 2/21
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5a, 9014
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 33 days


----------



## TLSnell1981

We booked a VGT mid January and FINALLY have a stateroom #.....5A forward. I was REALLY hoping for a high deck, either mid or forward, so I'm VERY happy!


----------



## mmouse37

TLSnell1981 said:


> We booked a VGT mid January and FINALLY have a stateroom #.....5A forward. I was REALLY hoping for a high deck, either mid or forward, so I'm VERY happy!



You would not have had to worry...there are no verandah cabins below Deck 5 so 5 was the lowest deck you could have been assigned on a VGT.

MJ


----------



## TLSnell1981

mmouse37 said:


> You would not have had to worry...there are no verandah cabins below Deck 5 so 5 was the lowest deck you could have been assigned on a VGT.
> 
> MJ



I'm happy to be on deck 9.


----------



## lv2glf

So you got category 5a deck 9??


----------



## TLSnell1981

lv2glf said:


> So you got category 5a deck 9??


----------



## melglnh2o

We sail on Feb 23 so 14 days out but no assignment yet. I hope we find out before we get to the port.


----------



## mmouse37

TLSnell1981 said:


> I'm happy to be on deck 9.



Duh....I read it too quickly and thought you were on Deck 5...sorry!!!  Enjoy your cruise!!

MJ


----------



## TLSnell1981

mmouse37 said:


> Duh....I read it too quickly and thought you were on Deck 5...sorry!!!  Enjoy your cruise!!
> 
> MJ



I knew, you misread it.

If, I'm not on decks 11 or 12, my first choice would be deck 9 forward. So I'm very pleased.


----------



## AussieNatt

mmouse37 said:


> You need to keep checking.  I am waiting for 2/24/13 Dream.  Just booked a VGT on Jan 20th.  I figured about on the 11th or 12th it will be assigned.
> 
> MJ



Hiya mmouse & the board 

Snap for the 2/24/13 Dream cruise!

I registered to post my VGT allocation - when it happens of course.

So hanging out for it.

New to cruising - this will be my 4th.

And brand new to disney - it had the dates we need so we booked it even though its just the hubbie and I and no kidlets.

Actually looking forward to it - I reckon adults who are getting a chance to destress will be interesting company!


----------



## castmbr

I'm interested to see what VGT's you guys get for 2/24 Dream. I booked GT 5C, 18 days out, for that one and received my assignment the next day. Can't wait!


----------



## mmouse37

AussieNatt said:


> Hiya mmouse & the board
> 
> Snap for the 2/24/13 Dream cruise!
> 
> I registered to post my VGT allocation - when it happens of course.
> 
> So hanging out for it.
> 
> New to cruising - this will be my 4th.
> 
> And brand new to disney - it had the dates we need so we booked it even though its just the hubbie and I and no kidlets.
> 
> Actually looking forward to it - I reckon adults who are getting a chance to destress will be interesting company!



Welcome to the cruise board!!!!

It will just be hubby and me this time as well.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Well...13 days away and still no assignment for 2/24 Dream

MJ


----------



## TLSnell1981

mmouse37 said:


> Well...13 days away and still no assignment for 2/24 Dream
> 
> MJ



We depart 3 days ahead of you and I got our assignment Friday evening. Maybe, yours is coming today? *fingers crossed*


----------



## lesliesteph

Anyone else *GT for 2/23 on Fantasy? I haven't still heard anything yet on room assignment and we are 12 days out. Wondering if any of you have!?


----------



## castmbr

Mmouse37 hang in there! If I was a betting person I would bet it will pop later today


----------



## jenjaye

lesliesteph said:


> Anyone else *GT for 2/23 on Fantasy? I haven't still heard anything yet on room assignment and we are 12 days out. Wondering if any of you have!?



We are still waiting on a room assignment for the 2/23 Fantasy - I think I checked 20 times over the weekend.  Funny thing is, I don't really care what cabin we get, but I just want to KNOW!


----------



## AngieEstaAqui

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Feb. 23 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B, #5009 (sideways room!)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Absolutely happy--especially considering what I paid for it!!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 52 days


----------



## vakamalua

lesliesteph said:


> Anyone else *GT for 2/23 on Fantasy? I haven't still heard anything yet on room assignment and we are 12 days out. Wondering if any of you have!?





jenjaye said:


> We are still waiting on a room assignment for the 2/23 Fantasy - I think I checked 20 times over the weekend.  Funny thing is, I don't really care what cabin we get, but I just want to KNOW!



We're on that cruise too; still no room assignment.

Does it ever happen that an assignment doesn't show up in your on line reservation?  If so, what do you put on the luggage tags when you give your bags to the porters?


----------



## mmouse37

vakamalua said:


> We're on that cruise too; still no room assignment.
> 
> Does it ever happen that an assignment doesn't show up in your on line reservation?  If so, what do you put on the luggage tags when you give your bags to the porters?



By then it should be on the manifest so they would be able to look it up and write it on the luggage tag.

MJ


----------



## lv2glf

MJ  12 days til sailing and still NO assignment! Beginning to wonder if I am looking in the right place...


----------



## DH6230

lesliesteph said:


> Anyone else *GT for 2/23 on Fantasy? I haven't still heard anything yet on room assignment and we are 12 days out. Wondering if any of you have!?



My mother in law is going on the February 23 Fantasy cruise with us and she doesn't have an assignment as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## DH6230

lv2glf said:


> MJ  12 days til sailing and still NO assignment! Beginning to wonder if I am looking in the right place...



Do you just look on your reservation on the DCL site? Does anyone know?


----------



## mmouse37

I keep checking the DCL site at my reservation and still shows GTY as of this morning.

MJ


----------



## shburks

I didn't get mine until 11 days out!


----------



## castmbr

I wonder if DCL is trying to accommodate people who missed cruises last week due to weather and so it has slowed down their process for assigning rooms


----------



## vakamalua

Just checked...VGT room assigned for 2/23 Eastern Fantasy.  Room #10516 at eleven days out.  Relieved to have a 'home.'


----------



## DH6230

Yep ours was just posted also within the last half hour for the Fantasy Feb 23.


----------



## lesliesteph

Ours too! 11 days.


----------



## jenjaye

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4e, 5528
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? ~50 days


----------



## lesliesteph

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## mmouse37

Ok 2/24 Dream cruisers...check your reservations.  Our was just assigned a few minutes ago (was not there earlier today).

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream 2/24/13*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B deck 8*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* n/a*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *34 days *

MJ


----------



## lv2glf

Augh!! MJ still nothing for us! I am checking like a madman now. What deck did you get?


----------



## lv2glf

Been waiting a while to post this:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream 2/24/13*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A Deck 10*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Soooo very happy! The best I could have hoped for. Category 4A Midship *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *33 days *


----------



## mmouse37

lv2glf said:


> Augh!! MJ still nothing for us! I am checking like a madman now. What deck did you get?



deck 8

glad you got your assignment!

MJ


----------



## LaceRob

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 2/28/13

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
8C, Deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super Happy!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting!

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44


----------



## melglnh2o

vakamalua said:


> Just checked...VGT room assigned for 2/23 Eastern Fantasy.  Room #10516 at eleven days out.  Relieved to have a 'home.'



Hi vakamalua. We are going to be your neighbor on the Eastern Fantasy!


----------



## thehowells

wow, i go on our cruise in sept, and we have our room number assigned


----------



## StacyLynn624

We're on the 2/24 Dream too.  This is our first cruise, so I have no idea what's going on!  Ha!  I just checked it today thinking we wouldn't find out our assignment until we got on the ship.  See?  Newbie.

Anyway:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Dream 2/24
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Not sure.  It was there today.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C, Deck 7 midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- I guess?  I don't know.  Seems ok.  You tell me!  Ha!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? ~We booked about 60 days out.  On 12/29.


----------



## Wildernessbride2005

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C. 5122
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Not sure.  We are next to a stairwell that I'm sure the crew will be using.  Please reassure me.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  65


----------



## queenofeverything

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Magic 3/1
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Disappointed, was hoping to not get solid wall
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 20


----------



## tamara2298

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A Deck 10*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Over the moon!  Midship and just perfectly happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 30 days out*


----------



## Timmbco

VGT Dream
14 days
4E  deck 5 aft
Very Unhappy- I dreaded getting one of these verandahs that stick out with  no privacy (I know people love em, but not me)
--------
28 days


----------



## lady and the mouse

Earning My Ears

Join Date: Apr 2009
Posts: 27


#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A Deck 10
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We did get the 10th deck but we are by the elevators and cabanas is above us...noise?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30 days out


----------



## disneymom01

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A Deck 10 AFT
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Right under Cabanas and next to the elevators/stairs.  Not sure how we will like this.  Could be good.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 21 days in advance of sail date.


----------



## nemmie

Are these rates still around?  I've had good luck with them in the past but can't find any at all on DCL website.


----------



## OKW Lover

nemmie said:


> Are these rates still around?  I've had good luck with them in the past but can't find any at all on DCL website.



Yes, they are still around.  They just aren't available on all cruises.  Check for cruises leaving in the next two months or so.


----------



## nemmie

Thanks, good to know.  I must be doing something wrong somewhere


----------



## disneymagicgirl

nemmie said:


> Thanks, good to know.  I must be doing something wrong somewhere



You can see the recent history here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2988188


----------



## nemmie

Thanks so much! Bookmarked


----------



## JENR

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy, going on a cruise yay.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 21 days


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Bumping. Hoping to see more posted while awaiting my VGT.


----------



## KarenC

Bumping again.  Reading through this thread it seemed as though assignments were often made on Mondays.  Now that we're getting close to weeks where *GT rates have been offered, I'm anxious to see what folks are being assigned.

We're on the 4/28 sailing of the Dream with a VGT rate.


----------



## intricatejewel

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D room 6500
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm not all that thrilled with this assignment; this is a HC room but I'm not handicap. The view isn't going to be all that great and the extra space isn't necessary in my case. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 33 days


----------



## traceyw

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5C Deck 7*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy!
*#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *29 days*


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Bump. Anymore Monday assignments? I think my lucky day will be next Monday!


----------



## KarenC

It's Monday, 13 days before we sail...waiting anxiously for cabin assignments.  Anybody heard anything from Mickey today?


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Someone in our FB group got a 4E for VGT but many of us still waiting-  they got it about 20 mins ago


----------



## JNRstudios90

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A Deck 5
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? NO, very upset, I will never do VGT again
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## gwpd

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D Deck 6
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not very happy. Mostly negative reviews of this cabin make me think it's a "leftover"; 9D is lowest outside category. No pixie dust for me!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 27 days


----------



## wdw_monster

We are also on the April 25th Dream cruise.

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?*10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *#10028 5A deck 10 foward*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*Yes, I think I'm happy, I've never had a verandah  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *23 days*


----------



## PWammy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream (4/25)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 10506
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm cool, it's a 3-night and I saved quite a bit of money; I read there is some noise in the morning which apparently comes from the spa/gym.   
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 31 days


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy April 27
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?12 - Monday around 1:45pm PST (so 4:45 DCL time). Yes, I admit I was checking every 10 mins LOL.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? #7640 4C Aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Im extremely happy to get a Family size stateroom for just 2 of us. I thought they would stick us in a cat 6. Ideally I would like to have been more midship, but will NOT complain  No reviews on this room out there. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## KarenC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? deck 5, 4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!  We get an oversized verandah and paid less than we would have for an inside cabin at the time we booked.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting staterooms
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47 days


----------



## mgpan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy April 27
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?12 - Monday around 3:00pm CST.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? #7604 4C close to midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, there is three of us. Family stateroom is nice, hope it has pulldown from ceiling.  Would have liked oversized verandah aft, but we have staterooms above and below and are not near elevators, etc. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 75 days

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

mgpan said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy April 27
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?12 - Monday around 3:00pm CST.
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? #7604 4C close to midship
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, there is three of us. Family stateroom is nice, hope it has pulldown from ceiling.  Would have liked oversized verandah aft, but we have staterooms above and below and are not near elevators, etc.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 75 days
> 
> Good luck to everyone



I wanted oversize mid and got aft ... We should trade


----------



## OurOhana

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4C, Room # 7642*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *2 months*


----------



## mgpan

OurOhana said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4C, Room # 7642*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *2 months*





Lollipop's Mom said:


> I wanted oversize mid and got aft ... We should trade



Lollipop Mom, Funny, I would trade with you but we're in the same type/size room and actually only about 15 doors/staterooms apart.  If it were a huge aft verandah room we would have to talk!  Interesting, I quoted OurOhana as it seems the two of you will be neighbors!  Here's to a great cruise safe travels to all of you


----------



## *tinker*bell*

mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT WBPC on the Wonder May '13
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A room 7046
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? extremely happy, got a plexi glass verandah and midship on deck 7 is there anything better?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  in January sometime... around 100 days out I believe


answers in green


----------



## Meghatron

1. VGT Wonder
2. 13 days before embarkation
3. 5As: 7056, 7058, 7060
4. SO HAPPY.
5. Three rooms, all VGT, right in a row!!!
6. Sometime between 120 and 100 days. After PIF (WBPC).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## OKW Lover

1. VGT Wonder
2. 13 days before embarkation
3. 5A: 7080
4. Very pleased
5. NA
6. 117 days. (WBPC).


----------



## Politzania

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT WBPC on the Wonder May '13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C on Deck 6 - 6628 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Would have preferred to be a bit more midship, but this is the deck we wanted 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? The day after PIF - so 70-ish days out?


----------



## Meghatron

Politzania said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT WBPC on the Wonder May '13
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? The day after PIF - so 70-ish days out?



PIF for this cruise was 120 days.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## andrews_dad

GTY
Dream
Booked 3 days before cruise left on 4 day
Room 9134, category 4A I think it was.
great room.  no blocked views/


----------



## Meghatron

andrews_dad said:


> GTY
> Dream
> Booked 3 days before cruise left on 4 day
> Room 9134, category 4A I think it was.
> great room.  no blocked views/



This is the thread for *GT assignments, not GTY.


----------



## Lexa

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT  - Disney Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C - 6108 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I wished for deck 7 mid ship, but still happy with what we got.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? ~ 100 days


----------



## DebbieOBX

wrong answer


----------



## annichan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT  - Disney Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B - 7528*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy with a deck 7 forward, just slightly worried about the fact that this room has a connecting door (which we don't need) - hopefully no noise issues*.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *99 days, if I counted correctly.*


----------



## jstkpswimming

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A - 7126
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We were originally booked in a Deluxe Inside Stateroom, and then rebooked when the VGT rates were announced, so I am happy with ANY verandah.  I love that we are right by the aft elevators, and it looks like the room has GREAT reviews, so I'm very happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Don't remember.  As soon as the VGT rates became available.


----------



## Meghatron

Posting for my friend who is not on the DIS:

1. IGT Wonder
2. 13 days
3. 11A
4. She is very happy, mainly because she got a room right next to an elevator, which is what she wanted.
5. N/A
6. Not sure, as IGT was open for longer than the OGT and VGT rates.


----------



## classykids

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

#1. We booked VGT on Magic
#2. 45 days prior to May 10th Sailing
#3. Received Category 5B On Deck 6
#4. Very Happy! 
#5.N/A
#6.11 days out on a Monday ( I checked around noon and there it was!)

I might add that this thread was really helpful to me in anticipating when I might realistically find our assignment. Thanks to all for participating!
We're excited and packing!


----------



## jaywalker17

classykids said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> #1. We booked VGT on Magic
> #2. 45 days prior to May 10th Sailing
> #3. Received Category 5B On Deck 6
> #4. Very Happy!
> #5.N/A
> #6.11 days out on a Monday ( I checked around noon and there it was!)
> 
> I might add that this thread was really helpful to me in anticipating when I might realistically find our assignment. Thanks to all for participating!
> We're excited and packing!



Ours is exactly the same! Booked about 45 days out, got a 5B on Deck 6 and are VERY HAPPY! 11 days to go.


----------



## beaglefan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT MAGIC

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13 Days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
5B, Deck 7

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
VERY HAPPY

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
46 DAYS


----------



## nicis

*#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT - Disney Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B 2106
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy enough, will try for a port upgrade to get a higher deck for the Panama Canal it is preferrable - but not unhappy in the slightest!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? >100 days*


----------



## lorimay

Wonder 5-20-13 sailing. Pacific repositioning cruise.

VGT #6556 
5B
We are very happy, we usually book 5B so its a savings of over 30% 
We booked 60 days before


----------



## TagsMissy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Wonder Repo Cruise
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? The only thing that would have made me happier was a 4A or Walt's Suite   Yes I am very happy! Midship, great location. Thank you cabin assigners. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? ~34 days or so


----------



## ndabunka

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on Dream's June 13th, 2013 sailing*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4C*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Pleased with the results of getting the larger, family sized room. Saved us around $1,000*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *17 days*


----------



## valbob89

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Wonder July 8, Alaska sailing
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? VGT, Verandah stateroom with restrictions and got a 5B room #6598
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pleased with results.  We paid $2807 and today a cheaper category, 6A would cost us $5689#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23 days 

I would if how many people are in the room has any input?  I know of 2 adults who were GTY an 11A and were assigned a 4A.


----------



## nfrank

Anyone on the Dream on 7/25 with a VGT rate gotten your stateroom assignment yet?  It's 11 days out and still haven't seen a room assignment yet....  I'm getting anxious/nervous!


----------



## castmbr

Seems like they assign a lot of *gt rooms about 12 days out so hopefully you will get it tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## nfrank

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *VGT, Disney Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *5C, Deck 7*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Honestly, I would have been happy with whatever I got..... This is our first Disney cruise!    I will say though, I wonder if we got what we got based on our party size (2)?*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *64 (literally the day the VGT rates came out.... I had been stalking for them like a hawk).  LOL!  *


----------



## nfrank

castmbr said:


> Seems like they assign a lot of *gt rooms about 12 days out so hopefully you will get it tomorrow or Tuesday!



As you can see (from above), I got it today!  Yay!  Can't wait!


----------



## castmbr

Yay for you! Unfortunately I'm 39 days out so I still have a lot of waiting to do.


----------



## redmomof4

I'm 24 days out... its a surprise trip for my husband and I still haven't told him. Its killing me!! I'd like to not tell him until the morning we are supposed to leave (I'm sneaky enough to be able to pack for him!)  But, having a room assignment to think about may make it easier, Im about to burst waiting!! 

btw... although I specifically asked DU to have DCL send my cruise docs to my work address, they came to my home mail box today. Dh was home but didn't get the mail, thank goodness since it says..."Cruise documents" right on the front! Whew!


----------



## PlutoAddict517

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
5A 10562
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got 
a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Happy, I orig. tried to book an 11c, took the VGT at same price.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
1 room only
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
June 27th


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

redmomof4 said:
			
		

> I'm 24 days out... its a surprise trip for my husband and I still haven't told him. Its killing me!! I'd like to not tell him until the morning we are supposed to leave (I'm sneaky enough to be able to pack for him!)  But, having a room assignment to think about may make it easier, Im about to burst waiting!!
> 
> btw... although I specifically asked DU to have DCL send my cruise docs to my work address, they came to my home mail box today. Dh was home but didn't get the mail, thank goodness since it says..."Cruise documents" right on the front! Whew!



Yeah they need to figure something out. Don't think its DU, I think its DC. We had a similar situation this spring. Dad booked it for mom as a surprise and invited us kids on it, but we had just gotten back from a 7day carnival with 3 days at Disney and we didn't see how we could take any more time off or how it would be feasible financially back to back either. Then I thought we just couldnt not go on our family's first Disney Cruise for their 45th so we kids all planned to join them but were going to surprise both of them, so dad knew about the cruise but not that we all were going with him.

A week after we book (with two weeks to go) mom calls me and asks if I know anything about a cruise... She has found the mail. (Since I'm the family Disney geek, she automatically calls me.)  She excitedly asks if anyone else is going, totally putting me on the spot! I have to tell her how bad I feel because we just took a long trip with our friends, we didn't know he was planning, yadda ayda. So she doesn't want to ruin Dads surprise, so she seals it back up and puts the entire packet of mail back in the box for dad to get when he got home.

All this while, he is texting me every day "I almost let the surprise slip!" And she is calling me like three times a week and I have to be so careful not to say anything to either because he doesn't know she knows, etc. It was torture! We finally got thru two weeks and "surprised" them, thank goodness, but who knows! At the rate they are being sneaky, they might have known anyway and we shall never know! 

Those dern cruise docs need to be better about being sent to an alternative address. Anyway I think mom was glad to know she was going so she could pack her outfits etc that she wanted. She knew she was going on a FL trip to visit friends but supposedly didn't know about the cruise, but then silly dad would say "yep she's all packed up!" Riiight... She's packed for 7 days even tho she knows she's going for 3 days to visit friends huh... He is so funny! 

Our story about springing the surprise on them at dinner at the contemporary is funny too. Surprises are hard!!!


----------



## mjaclyn

I'm so glad I found this thread!! Just booked my first VGT yesterday about 45 days out so it looks like I'll have to wait awhile to hear some news!! It's very encouraging that mostly everyone seems to be happy with their room assignments and those of you who booked more than one room are close together. We have linked reservations with my parents so a connecting room would be so incredibly awesome! I know it's a long shot so even if we're on the same floor ill be super happy!! Will update here as soon as I find out our info! Happy cruising all!


----------



## gwpd

Has anyone got their cabin assignment for the Aug. 1 sailing of the Dream?
Thought it might be today, but nothing yet.


----------



## gwpd

Still waiting for VGT cabin assignment for August 1 sailing of Dream. Also Florida resident rates with cabin choice announced two days ago are $400 cheaper than the VGT rate. Not complaining, I knew the VGT rules, just frustrated!


----------



## yinger

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I thinks so.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 40 days


----------



## castmbr

Yinger just curious, what is the date of your cruise? 8/4?


----------



## yinger

castmbr said:


> Yinger just curious, what is the date of your cruise? 8/4?




Yes, it's 8/4. Got the assignment today.


----------



## castmbr

So glad to hear that the August assignments are finally starting to come out!


----------



## gwpd

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream Aug.1
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E deck 5
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Think the extended balcony will be interesting; I`m happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? one room only
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 36 days


----------



## PAB

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are very happy with our location and saved a lot of money! Well worth the wait.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 40 days


----------



## gooscar

I have been following this forum; We don't sail until September 14th, guessing my stateroom assignment won't happen qiuck enough for us.  Anyway  I'm thinking l'll be happy with what ever VGT Mickey gives me.


----------



## Jenna45

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Fantasy 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A 9 (RM 9626) 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled , I am so glad I booked VGT at last minute!!! 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  22 days


----------



## redmomof4

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A Deck 10

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy, the room report states it is right under the adult pool, but from the ship deck diagrams, that isn't possible. Its very close to the elevators so under a concierge room. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 34 days (I think)


----------



## polygal

*#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *
- VGT, Dream

*#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *
-12

*#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*
- 5A, Deck 10

*#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*
- Very excited!

*#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* 
- N/A

*#6. How many days before departure date did you book?*
-  66 days


----------



## DopeysGal82

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A 9116.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Loved the 4A but we were about as far from the elevators as you can get which is good and bad.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 10


I just booked VGT on the Fantasy Sept 7. Will update


----------



## castmbr

Any new assignments today?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

gooscar said:


> I have been following this forum; We don't sail until September 14th, guessing my stateroom assignment won't happen qiuck enough for us.  Anyway  I'm thinking l'll be happy with what ever VGT Mickey gives me.



We're VGT for the 9/14 Fantasy Western, too.  First time ever doing VGT.  When we booked it was less than an inside stateroom.  I think this whole waiting for the assignment bit adds some excitement to the whole thing!  Of course, I'd love to find out our assignment right NOW!


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *
- VGT, Fantasy
*#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 
-14
*#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?*
- 5A, Deck 9
*#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*
- Very happy! 
*#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *
- N/A
*#6. How many days before departure date did you book?*
- 27 days


----------



## mgpan

Last cruise we did VGT and got a great stateroom.  Would love one this time with the extra murphy bed or an extended balcony.  However, any time you book a VGT and don't get one of the tiny or non-private balconies you come out a winner!


----------



## castmbr

Just want to see if anyone on Fantasy Aug 24 cruise has received their vgt assignment yet? Not so patiently waiting. Lol


----------



## Gilland18

castmbr said:


> Just want to see if anyone on Fantasy Aug 24 cruise has received their vgt assignment yet? Not so patiently waiting. Lol



My parents got theirs today!!


----------



## Moxin

Wow, seems so close to the cruise...I'm on the Oct 5 Fantasy, guess i've got a longer wait to see what room I get!


----------



## castmbr

Gilland18 - thanks for giving me renewed hope!


----------



## neenslovesdisney

1. VGT fantasy 

2. Assigned 5a on a Friday afternoon  2 weeks before sailing 

3. Booked 43 days ago ,

4. Very happy with room and location


----------



## castmbr

Got mine. Friday two weeks before sat. Sailing. 5a room 10654


----------



## mommy2tati

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5A - 9640

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with my assignment & location.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44 days


----------



## mjaclyn

Bumping in hopes that I get my assignment today!! 15 days out!


----------



## KittyKat1978

I am also impatiently waiting for my VGT assignment for my Alaska cruise leaving on Sept 2nd.  The rumor is next Tuesday....I hope so


----------



## jmpooh

Just got our room assignment. August 31 western Caribbean on the fantasy. 15 days out. Category 4A!


----------



## Jey12

jmpooh said:


> Just got our room assignment. August 31 western Caribbean on the fantasy. 15 days out. Category 4A!


sorry wrong thread.  Congrats!


----------



## got2havefun

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Disney Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with my assignment.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 82 days


----------



## lorimay

Did you book IGT,OGT, or VGT?  VGT
Date of cruise- 9-2-13   Ship- Wonder

When did you book? 60 days before

Stateroom/Category- 7092 5A

Happy with assignment?  You bet we saved 50% on this cruise.  We are thrilled.

Only booked one room.


----------



## Theta

VGT Disney Dream- August 15th sailing
Booked 32 days out
Got 10648 Deck 10 Cat 5A

Happy with location.  Thought we might hear Cabanas just above us, but heard nothing.  Saved about $1000 on this three day sailing on the Dream by booking VGT.  I don't think you can go wrong with any VGT on the Dream.


----------



## castmbr

Theta - thanks for the post! We have 10654 on Fantasy in 4 days!


----------



## KLMChemist

So happy to finally be able to post on here!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the wonder, September 2, 2013 sailing to Alaska
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B-2544

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Definitely better than what others have gotten!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 70 days ago today or 84 from sail date.  We booked on first day of IGT, OGT, VGT


----------



## KittyKat1978

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B - Room 7030

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am only 2 doors away from the 5A's so very happy

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 82 days


----------



## Timmbco

OGT Wonder Sept 2
16 days
9C  #2006
happy
booked 72 days out


----------



## Cerny

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy, Sept 7

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 (early!)

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E, 5158 & 5160

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Thrilled!  Two HUGE Verandahs!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? YES!  Adjoining! 

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 52  Only offered VGT for this Cruise, no IGT or OGT.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Cerny said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy, Sept 7
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 (early!)
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E, 5158 & 5160
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Thrilled!  Two HUGE Verandahs!
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? YES!  Adjoining!
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 52  Only offered VGT for this Cruise, no IGT or OGT.



So excited!  Waiting for our 9/14 Fantasy VGT!  Yours came early!!!


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

sweetpee_1993 said:


> So excited!  Waiting for our 9/14 Fantasy VGT!  Yours came early!!!



We are 9/14 also, maybe ours will be assigned early also!


----------



## Keira1387

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasty*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *24*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4E*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Extremely happy we got an oversized verandah*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *65? I think...*


----------



## sweetpee_1993

^^^

We're practically identical!  

9/14 Fantasy - VGT

4E, 5028

Very happy.  Big room.  Big verandah.  Can't complain.  If we booked a 4E today it'd be $928 more than the VGT booking.  Not too shabby at all!

Booked VGT at like 65 or 55 days out.  Can't remember.  It was the first day VGT was offered. No other *GTs were available.

Received our assignment 24 days out.  Early!

Didn't have any other rooms booked.


----------



## trestar

I am waiting on my VGT assignment for 9/21 Eastern in the Fantasy. Anyone received an assignment for 9/21 yet?

Tracy


----------



## pwiedower

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



1) VGT
2) 16
3) 5D
4) Happy 
5) We had booked one room as a 4D months earlier and then added the VGT when they came out.  I am happy we are on the same deck.
6) 78


----------



## pwtwa

Save


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C - Room 7112

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Deck 7 Mid-ship = Happy

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 56 days


----------



## GatorMomInNC

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Wonder
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  11days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  Room 7022, I think it is a 5a but not sure
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very happy, close to elevators
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 106
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



Can't wait for our cruise!!


----------



## mmouse37

So excited!!!  Just booked the 10/27/13 Halloween Magic cruise out of Miami on a IGT rate that I saw late last night online (booked with a TA this morning).  They also had OGT rates as well (no VGT rates).  Saved $300 compared to the regular inside rate.

Booked 53 days out and anxiously waiting for an assignment.  Can't wait to see the new Magic!!!  May try for port upgrade to O/V or verandah but still happy to just be onboard.  Have been waiting for this to go *GT rates for months!!

Hope this helps anyone else who wanted the 5 night Halloween cruise on Magic.

MJ


----------



## castmbr

Congrats on your booking. You will have a great time!


----------



## mgpan

trestar said:


> I am waiting on my VGT assignment for 9/21 Eastern in the Fantasy. Anyone received an assignment for 9/21 yet?
> 
> Tracy



We're waiting as well and hoping that tomorrow is the day.  Good luck with your assignment!


----------



## LyndaC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?

IGT  Wonder 9/14 Panama Canal

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?

11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?

11A   Deck 6

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?     

Not overly happy, well aware that I booked an inside cabin,  hoping for a bit more room in a 10 rather than an 11.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?

N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

41 days.

The ship seems pretty empty,  will try for portside upgrade...


----------



## mgpan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Great midship cabin with staterooms above and below (should be quiet) only a few doors down from our last VGT on Fantasy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Approximately 60


----------



## aftaco

mddisneyfamily said:


> Oops, sorry should have explained.  They stand for Inside guarantee, outside guarantee and veranda guarantee.  These rates are offered at times by DCL at great rates but they come with restrictions.  First of all you are only guaranteed the category you book, so either inside, outside, or veranda.  You don't get to choose your room and are assigned one by DCL at some point- usually very close to travel time.  In addition, you may not cancel, change your reservation etc. and must pay in full at the time of booking.  Hope that helps.



How much is normally saved by booking one of these? Say a VGT?


----------



## Momtoemma

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  Vgt fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4E 5662
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30


----------



## Meghatron

aftaco said:


> How much is normally saved by booking one of these? Say a VGT?



This is an assignment tracking thread. I suggest starting a new thread if you have a question you want answered, or using the forum search function.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## cinlo

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 9/21
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C 7136
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.  Kind of wanted a 5E but this is a larger room, more expensive. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60

Our first Disney cruise....saved $1050 on room rate!  Unbelievable!  If you can be flexible, using the VGT rate can be GREAT!


----------



## Little Doe

1.   IGT  Panama Canal Sept 2013 
2. 10 days before
3. 11a
4. Happy with deck 7, hoping for ocean view  but happy
5. NA
6.120 days before 

From talking to a Disney rep about another cruise, ship is 99% full. 

We have booked two rooms in November VTG will let you know if they are located together


----------



## trestar

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 9/21 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
 #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10652
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
 #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30


----------



## closetmickey

mgpan said:


> Last cruise we did VGT and got a great stateroom.  Would love one this time with the extra murphy bed or an extended balcony.  However, any time you book a VGT and don't get one of the tiny or non-private balconies you come out a winner!



Where are the "tiny or non private" balconies?!?


----------



## Silverfox97

gwpd said:


> Florida resident rates with cabin choice announced two days ago are $400 cheaper than the VGT rate!



This is why I'm waiting patiently for 10/27 on the Magic. No VGT available and we wouldn't be happy with IGT or OGT. Historically, FLR rates are a better deal than the *GT rates, so I'm just hoping they release them and we can add a 3rd cruise onto our already booked B2B......

If not, no biggie 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mgpan

closetmickey said:


> Where are the "tiny or non private" balconies?!?



Do an internet search for Disney Fantasy and the Tiny Dancer and or cabin 5188.  There are also a few balconies where adjoining balconies are set at enough of an angle to view you neighbors space.  Additionally, many people like the (I believe 4E) cabins that have normal space with overhang and additional space "in the sun".  Don't know how i'd feel about people looking down on my balcony from theirs on a higher deck.


----------



## STLEdge

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?

VGT Disney Dream, October 3

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?

14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?

5C, 7066

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 

Meh.  See it as a "Goldilocks" assignment - it could have been worse, could have been better; there are still category 4 rooms for sale.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?

N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

65


----------



## charzdis

Booked VGT on the Fantasy
Booked 40 days out and got room assignment 16 days out
We got category 4a, room 9634
I believe that is awesome, although it is our first cruise
Did not book more than one.


----------



## Homemom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Happy!!   By elevators, midship, non connecting, starboard side!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 39


----------



## jacjacboogie

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Ecstatic!! midship, non connecting, starboard side, did not expect a 4A etc family room because there are only two of us..
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 40ish


----------



## TCKLdisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT and VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C and 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Not thrilled as staterooms are three decks from each other. Plus this is my 32 disney without any pixie dust. Where is the dust?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Three decks apart, at least they are both aft.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 57


----------



## EmptyLot

Not sure if you care about GTY upgrades, but I'm putting it here just in case it's helpful for someone.

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? GTY 7A, Fantasy, Sept. 28

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4D, #6630

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very pleased to have ended up in a midship, family sized room for the price we paid under the FLR rate. We paid $300 less than the VGT rate. We prefer to be higher (~deck 9) but can't complain!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 12


----------



## Meghatron

EmptyLot said:


> Not sure if you care about GTY upgrades, but I'm putting it here just in case it's helpful for someone.  #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? GTY 7A, Fantasy, Sept. 28  #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8  #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4D, #6630  #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very pleased to have ended up in a midship, family sized room for the price we paid under the FLR rate. We paid $300 less than the VGT rate. We prefer to be higher (~deck 9) but can't complain!  #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A  #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 12



There is a separate thread for GTY assignments since they are different kinds of reservations.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## EmptyLot

Meghatron said:


> There is a separate thread for GTY assignments since they are different kinds of reservations.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Oops! Sorry and thanks!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Bump


----------



## cinlo

cinlo said:


> Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 9/21
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C 7136
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.  Kind of wanted a 5E but this is a larger room, more expensive.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60
> 
> Our first Disney cruise....saved $1050 on room rate!  Unbelievable!  If you can be flexible, using the VGT rate can be GREAT!



Just back....this was a fantastic room!  4C is almost as large as a Sky Suite on Celebrity.  Plenty of storage room, nice queen bed with plenty of space to walk around, large closet......loved the rain shower too!


----------



## 4forthemouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
IGT - Disney Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
10!

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
11B

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I am very happy we have adjoining rooms, that was what I was hoping for more than location.  I've never stayed so far Aft, so we'll see about that. The Dis review is good though 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
Yes!  Adjoined

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35


----------



## Canadianfamily

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT on the Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
5A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
SO HAPPY! First time booking VGT (any *GT actually) and we got the deck we wanted. We had booked a 6A then saw the VGT came up so even after taking the penalty to cancel this is a great deal 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
About 55


----------



## Jessica928

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Oct.12
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B 8132
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Im not familiar with the categories so I dont know how good of a room this is but Im ecstatic just to have a verandah no matter where its at!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 32


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jessica928 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Oct.12
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B 8132
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Im not familiar with the categories so I dont know how good of a room this is but Im ecstatic just to have a verandah no matter where its at!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 32



Considering the range of cabins/categories you could have been given, cat 4-7, a cat 4 is best and this room appears to be in a great midship location.  You hit the lottery here.


----------



## Jessica928

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Considering the range of cabins/categories you could have been given, cat 4-7, a cat 4 is best and this room appears to be in a great midship location.  You hit the lottery here.



Yay! Thats what i was hoping to hear!! Thanks


----------



## elbaseball212

We booked VGT for the dream and got Deluxe family w/ verandah. we lucked out

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT x2 , Dream 10/17/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room #? 6136-4D & 6138-4D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Extremely Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Next Door
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 38


----------



## INdisbound

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT & OGT, Wonder 10/19/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room #? 7508-9A & 7560-5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Fairly close
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 82


----------



## Raymark

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
OGT - Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
12, on a Monday
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
9C - 2620
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
We're happy.  The location looks convenient to MDRs, Oceaneer Club, drink station, stairs/elevators, & disembarking at ports.  I have read of noise complaints due to being directly above the Tender Lobby & I hope if/when it is noisy we will already be awake or not in our room.  We are very happy to not be on deck 1 (I believe we will have a much better view from our 1 porthole than from the 2 small portholes).  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
About 45


----------



## SuperGator6

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT - Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
11, Tues
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
5A - 10150
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
NO - Totally not happy - Totally a leftover. I mean - I *should* be happy with a 5A - but right by elevators and apparently right under the restaurant so you can hear that- and there is an obstructed view/overhang on the balcony according to reports. I don't think obstructed views should be considered a 5a cat. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
About 35??

Someone please help me feel better about this assignment!!!


----------



## Disneyflmomma

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
11, on a Tuesday
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
I think 4A - 10126?
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Honestly just stoked to have a balcony period. If the website is to be believed that it's a 4A - then we have a family sized stateroom and if that's the case then we're elated!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
40ish


----------



## Akim426

SuperGator6!

I was on the Fantasy last year in a 5A , deck 10 .  I cannot recall the exact stateroom number but I had the same concerns as you before my cruise date...Nearby the elevator and right under the restaurant .  I read some horror stories on the Internet about how noisy this type of stateroom would be..with children screaming, ppl chatting as they wait for the elevator.... Crew pulling chairs in the middle of the night to clean the floors... I was so anxious. But guess what ?  I ended up loving the room.  So conveniently located, it was so easy for me to go up to deck 11 to grab a drink, snack... And to access the elevator to go to the kids club, restaurant..
Just keep an open mind.  I'm sure you will have a great time


----------



## Disneyflmomma

SuperGator6 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT - Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 11, Tues
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> 5A - 10150
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> NO - Totally not happy - Totally a leftover. I mean - I *should* be happy with a 5A - but right by elevators and apparently right under the restaurant so you can hear that- and there is an obstructed view/overhang on the balcony according to reports. I don't think obstructed views should be considered a 5a cat.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> About 35??
> 
> Someone please help me feel better about this assignment!!!




This was a review of someone who was two doors down I think - same category:

Notes: We were assigned this room on a VGT (GTY) rate and were quite pleased with it. With the exception of some minor early morning shuffling from Cabana's buffet directly above, it's a very quiet room. VERY convenient to Cabana's and the pool area's. The balcony is a normal size with the clear plexiglass, however, the view is a little different because of the overhanging structure above and the steel support columns in front of you, but I wouldn't call it an obstructed view. I would be delighted to be assigned this room again. 

Hope I helped to alleviate some of your concern. Here's to a fabulous trip!


----------



## lorimay

SuperGator6 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT - Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 11, Tues
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> 5A - 10150
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> NO - Totally not happy - Totally a leftover. I mean - I *should* be happy with a 5A - but right by elevators and apparently right under the restaurant so you can hear that- and there is an obstructed view/overhang on the balcony according to reports. I don't think obstructed views should be considered a 5a cat.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> About 35??
> 
> Someone please help me feel better about this assignment!!!




We always seem to have rooms near the elevator and stairs.
We have never had an issue with too much noise.
If you are really concerned pick up some earplugs at Walgreens and throw them in your suitcase just in case.
We love to book VGT rates and we have done 3 this year and have never been disappointed.


----------



## SuperGator6

Thanks all. It is the noise above and obstructed view I am worried about. I am excited for the person that got an awesome Cat 4 on VGT on our cruise. I know they still have cat 4s left. So it irks me we we're stuck in a leftover room!

Hope it will be ok - but I won't book VGT again. I have the worst luck and should have known better. So many on the boards get cat 4's I thought we had a good chance. Oh well. I guess it is a learning experience


----------



## mblawns

SuperGator6 said:


> Thanks all. It is the noise above and obstructed view I am worried about. I am excited for the person that got an awesome Cat 4 on VGT on our cruise. I know they still have cat 4s left. So it irks me we we're stuck in a leftover room!
> 
> Hope it will be ok - but I won't book VGT again. I have the worst luck and should have known better. So many on the boards get cat 4's I thought we had a good chance. Oh well. I guess it is a learning experience



We had vgt and upgraded to 10156. Our view was obstructed but still awesome. One night I heard some noise, but didn't sound like from above...don't know what it was and went right back to sleep. My kids never noticed. I wouldn't hesitate to get that room again. Very convenient to cabanas/stairs/elevator.


----------



## castmbr

We had 10654 almost opposite of 10150 in August and loved it. View is slightly obstructed but still great. Very little noise from above as that area is right under where Cabanas goes from indoor to outdoor so not much chair movement. Add to that the aft elevators are the best!


----------



## lin7

SuperGator6 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT - Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 11, Tues
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> 5A - 10150
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> NO - Totally not happy - Totally a leftover. I mean - I *should* be happy with a 5A - but right by elevators and apparently right under the restaurant so you can hear that- and there is an obstructed view/overhang on the balcony according to reports. I don't think obstructed views should be considered a 5a cat.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> About 35??
> 
> Someone please help me feel better about this assignment!!!



Hi we were in this room this past March, we totally loved it. There were no noise from being near the elevator or under Cabannas. It was super convenient to the restaurants like AP, and Royal Court and Cabannas, we never had to wait long for elevators, we just a convenient room in general.


----------



## barbeaujo

We just got our room assignment   I think it is a good pick, ... but never been on the dream deck 5, so really cant say. Some search tells me it is a cat 5, other a cat 4 . Either way, i am happy, it doesnt seem to have an obstructed view, and that is what i taught i would get when i booked 

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? room 5030, cat 5E or 4E depending on website
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Dont know but think it will be good, with no obstruction
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 days, more or less, with credit card vacation point that came to expiration


----------



## mmouse37

Anyone get and IGT, OGT or VGT assignment for the 10/27/10 Magic Halloween cruise yet?  Should be any day now.

MJ


----------



## JLDSMD

mmouse37 said:


> Anyone get and IGT, OGT or VGT assignment for the 10/27/10 Magic Halloween cruise yet?  Should be any day now.
> 
> MJ




I think we'll be seeing them come out next week when we get within the two week window.  I'm hoping Monday as I can stand the suspense.  

Bigger question, did anyone on the 10/20 double dip get an assignment yet?  I see they are still selling IGT and OGT on that cruise.  They're down to 11 days.


----------



## SuperGator6

lin7 said:


> Hi we were in this room this past March, we totally loved it. There were no noise from being near the elevator or under Cabannas. It was super convenient to the restaurants like AP, and Royal Court and Cabannas, we never had to wait long for elevators, we just a convenient room in general.



Lin7 - thank you for your input!! This helps me a lot! I could find no official reviews of this room online - just adjoining ones. How was the verandah view? I am a little concerned reading that the overhang of cabanas is above you and the support beams come down in front. I want to sit and drink coffee in the morning and enjoy the view and not look around poles! . If they gave me a 7a - I would just be oh well - it is obstructed - but weird that a '5a' has stuff in the way

If you want you can PM me - I don't want to hijack the thread too much 

Thanks!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

JLDSMD said:


> I think we'll be seeing them come out next week when we get within the two week window.  I'm hoping Monday as I can stand the suspense.
> 
> Bigger question, did anyone on the 10/20 double dip get an assignment yet?  I see they are still selling IGT and OGT on that cruise.  They're down to 11 days.



That's odd. I couldn't get any cruise except 10/27 to show up when I looked for reservations.


----------



## Silverfox97

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> That's odd. I couldn't get any cruise except 10/27 to show up when I looked for reservations.



Did u pick Bahamas as the destination? 10/20 is Bahamas, 10/27 is Caribbean.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Silverfox97 said:


> Did u pick Bahamas as the destination? 10/20 is Bahamas, 10/27 is Caribbean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Now the only 10/20 I'm getting for Bahamas is Dream...

And now the only Oct I'm getting for Magic is the 2 day...

Oh well. Guess it doesn't matter for me. But happy for all of you guys who will be on it!


----------



## JLDSMD

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Now the only 10/20 I'm getting for Bahamas is Dream...
> 
> And now the only Oct I'm getting for Magic is the 2 day...
> 
> Oh well. Guess it doesn't matter for me. But happy for all of you guys who will be on it!



 10/20 Double Dip on the Magic is not coming up (was there this morning).  Maybe they're getting ready to release rooms for the XGT's.

10/25 2-night and 10/27 5-night Western are still coming up though.


----------



## Hmskitt

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT - Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
11, Tues
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
5E - 5034
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
 A little worried about noise from the theatre... but i think it has an extended veranda..
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
40 days.


----------



## mmouse37

Still nothing for the 10/27 Magic...13 days away and counting down!!

MJ


----------



## JLDSMD

mmouse37 said:


> Still nothing for the 10/27 Magic...13 days away and counting down!!
> 
> MJ




I'm with you.  I'm still on Deck "G", room "TY".  

Hoping we'll see our rooms assigned today or tomorrow.

When we did OGT on the Fantasy last summer, we didn't get them until 12 days out.

Have the people on the 10/20 cruise gotten any assignments yet?


----------



## Scrubba2

mmouse37 said:


> Still nothing for the 10/27 Magic...13 days away and counting down!!
> 
> MJ



12 days out for the 10/26 Fantasy and waiting!!!!


----------



## SHB123

Fantasy 
Western
VGT  booked 16 days prior to sail
Received 4C cabin
Very pleased


----------



## tifaas

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Wonder - Oct 26th sailing

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A - 6539

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm fine with it. It seems like it has a lot of good reviews from what I found. I'm a little nervous as it's our first inside cabin room. However we hardly spent any time in our room on the cruise last Jan. So the money we saved by booking an inside room can be used for other fun things while on the cruise. Besides any day on a cruise ship is better than at work. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 days


----------



## castaway3

mmouse37 said:


> Still nothing for the 10/27 Magic...13 days away and counting down!!  MJ



We're on the same cruise


----------



## Silverfox97

castaway3 said:


> We're on the same cruise dde03I'm sure you took advantage of the crazy Florida resident rate as did I....see you soon



No, MJ did IGT. There weren't any FLR rates if I recall because I was stalking that cruise for them. They started with OGT/IGT & released VGT later, but no FLR rate.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mmouse37

castaway3 said:


> We're on the same cruise &#55357;&#56835;I'm sure you took advantage of the crazy Florida resident rate as did I....see you soon



I wish!!!  I live in NY so no FLR resident rates for me lol!!!  IGT!



Silverfox97 said:


> No, MJ did IGT. There weren't any FLR rates if I recall because I was stalking that cruise for them. They started with OGT/IGT & released VGT later, but no FLR rate.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yep!!!

MJ


----------



## Silverfox97

mmouse37 said:


> I wish!!!  I live in NY so no FLR resident rates for me lol!!!  IGT!  Yep!!!  MJ



I'll adopt you MJ  You can be at my address lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twindaddy

SHB123 said:


> Fantasy
> Western
> VGT  booked 16 days prior to sail
> Received 4C cabin
> Very pleased



Score!



mmouse37 said:


> I wish!!!  I live in NY so no FLR resident rates for me lol!!!  IGT!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!!
> 
> MJ



How does Disney enforce this, all you need is a Florida address?


----------



## Silverfox97

twindaddy said:


> How does Disney enforce this, all you need is a Florida address?



Nope. You need proof of residency & need to fax your drivers license to them within 48 hours of booking.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twindaddy

Silverfox97 said:


> Nope. You need proof of residency & need to fax your drivers license to them within 48 hours of booking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hmmm. Interesting. I love all the people who complained that the West Coast could not support a ship, they sailed half full, ECT...but they put blow out rates for Florida residents and the four ships that sail out of there.

Sometimes I really think Goofy is running DCL....


----------



## mmouse37

Silverfox97 said:


> I'll adopt you MJ  You can be at my address lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Awww...thanks!!!

MJ


----------



## karriemouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Dream.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days.*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4D - 6632.*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy about the size of the room and location, ideally would have preferred a higher deck as we are right above the lifeboats, but for what we paid it's an excellent assignment!! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 50 days.*


----------



## JLDSMD

karriemouse said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Dream.*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days.*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4D - 6632.*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy about the size of the room and location, ideally would have preferred a higher deck as we are right above the lifeboats, but for what we paid it's an excellent assignment!! *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A.*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 50 days.*



We had 6638 from an OGT last year on the Fantasy and loved it.  Great location and the room was huge.  The lifeboats didn't bother us.  Heck, if you drop anything, it won't fall into the ocean. 

Now just wish they'd release the 10/27 Magic rooms.  Come on Mickey, show us some love.


----------



## karriemouse

JLDSMD said:


> Heck, if you drop anything, it won't fall into the ocean.
> 
> Now just wish they'd release the 10/27 Magic rooms.



Good point!!  I am very happy with the room, can't wait. Hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## JLDSMD

Hoping the 10/27 rooms are released today.  I just went to DCL's site to see what's still available and it says the cruise date is sold out.  Hope that means they are assigning the rooms (there were a lot of unassigned rooms showing up yesterday).  

10/20 has been that way for a while now, but have any of you on that cruise gotten an assignment yet for XGT?


----------



## JennLK

driving me insane that 10/27 hasnt been assigned yet, I am waiting for 11/1!!


----------



## JLDSMD

JennLK said:


> driving me insane that 10/27 hasnt been assigned yet, I am waiting for 11/1!!



It could go as late as check-in to find out what room we get.  That's the thing with booking this way.  Good thing we're just doing carry-on bags this trip.  If we don't have a room, we won't be checking any bags at the port.  They will all come on with us.


----------



## JennLK

JLDSMD said:


> It could go as late as check-in to find out what room we get.  That's the thing with booking this way.  Good thing we're just doing carry-on bags this trip.  If we don't have a room, we won't be checking any bags at the port.  They will all come on with us.



I did NOT even think of that!! eeek.  We have played this game before - and our room was assigned 14 or 15 days out.  Was hoping it would be the same this time


----------



## JLDSMD

JennLK said:


> I did NOT even think of that!! eeek.  We have played this game before - and our room was assigned 14 or 15 days out.  Was hoping it would be the same this time



We got ours at 12 days out last time.  We're at 10 now, so hoping soon.

Just surprised we haven't heard anything from the people that are on the 10/20 or 10/25 sailings.  They may just not be DISers.  

I thinking/hoping by next Tuesday.


----------



## neg58

JLDSMD said:


> Hoping the 10/27 rooms are released today.  I just went to DCL's site to see what's still available and it says the cruise date is sold out.  Hope that means they are assigning the rooms (there were a lot of unassigned rooms showing up yesterday).
> 
> 10/20 has been that way for a while now, but have any of you on that cruise gotten an assignment yet for XGT?



they have pulled the 10/25 and 10/27 Magic sailings from the computer not because they are full but because they are trying to rebook people from the 10/20 cancelled cruise.  I'll bet it will be a few days until you receive your rooms.

neg


----------



## heidiack

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days.*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4E - 5164.*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy - have extended veranda - think it will be nice.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 45 days.*


----------



## JLDSMD

neg58 said:


> they have pulled the 10/25 and 10/27 Magic sailings from the computer not because they are full but because they are trying to rebook people from the 10/20 cancelled cruise.  I'll bet it will be a few days until you receive your rooms.
> 
> neg




I thought 10/25 was pulled last week (or earlier), but I saw that they are trying to accommodate the 10/20 people on the 10/27, hence the pulling of that cruise.

I don't expect to get our room assignment until maybe next Tuesday as DCL will still be working through getting the 10/20 people situated.


----------



## CruisingSwedes

13 days out for Dream 10/31 and waiting!


----------



## Scrubba2

1.VGT Fantasy 
2. 10 days before cruise
3. 4c 7644
4. Thrilled!
5. Adjoining 
6. 43 days out

This thread is great


----------



## JennLK

VGT, magic nov 1
14 days out
6122 5c
Very happy to be aft by the stairs.  Feeling eh that it is connecting ... 
Booked around day 65


----------



## irishtwins1112

JennLK said:
			
		

> VGT, magic nov 1
> 14 days out
> 6122 5c
> Very happy to be aft by the stairs.  Feeling eh that it is connecting ...
> Booked around day 65



I am so jealous of you. I am sailing 10/31 on the Dream and no assignment yet


----------



## anniepoppins

We are OGT on Wonder for 11/2.  Still waiting for our cabin and hoping its not the smaller portholes.  Will have to wait and see. One thing this thread (which I just found) did not include was Castaway Club (what level) of membership is everyone - we were told this comes into play with cabin assignments.  Wonder if it really does?  We are Gold.


----------



## Gabe

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C-7634
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, my parents reservation was linked to ours and they got 7636 connecting to ours
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30.


----------



## Gabe

anniepoppins said:


> We are OGT on Wonder for 11/2.  Still waiting for our cabin and hoping its not the smaller portholes.  Will have to wait and see. One thing this thread (which I just found) did not include was Castaway Club (what level) of membership is everyone - we were told this comes into play with cabin assignments.  Wonder if it really does?  We are Gold.



It would be interesting to know if Castaway Club level comes into play, but I don't think there is anyway to find out. Based on our experience, 10 plus cruises, 4 of which have been *GT,  I don't think it does.

On our current reservation (Fantasy 10/26 next week, see post above), we booked VGT and got 4C, which I think is very good (Family ocean view with verandah). We are platinum. My parents booked the same (they are silver) and was linked to ours. They got same category, 4C, connecting to ours. I was thinking maybe we were assigned a larger cabin because we are a family of 4, but then again my parents are only 2 and got the same thing. Maybe because we are platinum, but then again they are silver. Maybe they got the larger cabin because they are linked to ours? Who knows, maybe it's all random. 

Two cruises ago, being platinum, we reserved OGT in the Wonder and got deck 1 with the two little portholes, which we really hated. So being platinum or being a family of 4 didn't make a difference for that one. 

Thee may be more things that come into play here, like how full the cruise is, what cabins are available, etc. it's hard to know.


-Gabe


----------



## holula

anniepoppins said:


> We are OGT on Wonder for 11/2.  Still waiting for our cabin and hoping its not the smaller portholes.  Will have to wait and see. One thing this thread (which I just found) did not include was Castaway Club (what level) of membership is everyone - we were told this comes into play with cabin assignments.  Wonder if it really does?  We are Gold.



We have only ever done one *GT rate (IGT) and got assigned an 11C. At the time BF and I were both Silver - his fifth and my third cruise. Even with GTY rates (other than his very first cruise) we have never been upgraded out of the "number" category we booked (have had C to A twice and D to C once). We are now both Gold. Personally I think the less cruises you have booked or have done the more likely you area to be upgraded, lol. Once you hit Gold they know you will come back.


----------



## Meghatron

anniepoppins said:


> Castaway Club (what level) of membership is everyone - we were told this comes into play with cabin assignments.



No, it doesn't.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## Timon

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days.

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A #10556

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  A little worried about foot traffic above and was secretly hoping for an upper bunk for my 6 year old who asked for it but happy 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 50.


----------



## gottalovewdw:)

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy through Costco ($2763 + free $190 costco cash card = $2573) 

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days.

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B #8612

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy, looks like a great room and bigger than standard verandah oceanview room

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 17 days


----------



## xRoadWarrior

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4E #5158 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  24


----------



## irishtwins1112

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT on dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4B 8622
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy! First cruise and I feel like any verandah is a good verandah.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  30 ish


----------



## gottalovewdw:)

gottalovewdw:) said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy through Costco ($2763 + free $190 costco cash card = $2573)
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days.
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B #8612
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy, looks like a great room and bigger than standard verandah oceanview room
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 17 days




Forgot to mention that price was for 2 adults and one child.  VGT saved us at least $1200 if not more with the upgrade assignment to family oceanview verandah from what I can tell.


----------



## Dustmouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT on Wonder
#2.  How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5C 6614
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy!  Near the elevator and at a considerable value!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  60ish
#7. Castaway Club member level? silver


----------



## RoseNJ

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 2 IGT and 1 VGT on the Wonder for Nov 2
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days.Our IGTs were assigned around 11 am and the VGT was assigned around 3 pm. 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Two cat. 11c and one 7a
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy good location for all our cabins
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes,we have a veranda on one side of the hall and two insides on the other side...Thank you Disney Cruise Line
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 60.


----------



## oscarfamily

bump


----------



## Alexle2007

Gabe said:


> It would be interesting to know if Castaway Club level comes into play, but I don't think there is anyway to find out. Based on our experience, 10 plus cruises, 4 of which have been *GT,  I don't think it does.
> 
> On our current reservation (Fantasy 10/26 next week, see post above), we booked VGT and got 4C, which I think is very good (Family ocean view with verandah). We are platinum. My parents booked the same (they are silver) and was linked to ours. They got same category, 4C, connecting to ours. I was thinking maybe we were assigned a larger cabin because we are a family of 4, but then again my parents are only 2 and got the same thing. Maybe because we are platinum, but then again they are silver. Maybe they got the larger cabin because they are linked to ours? Who knows, maybe it's all random.
> 
> Two cruises ago, being platinum, we reserved OGT in the Wonder and got deck 1 with the two little portholes, which we really hated. So being platinum or being a family of 4 didn't make a difference for that one.
> 
> Thee may be more things that come into play here, like how full the cruise is, what cabins are available, etc. it's hard to know.
> 
> 
> -Gabe



We booked our 1st cruise on 10/5 Fantasy and we were a family of 3 and ended up with a family verandah. So I am certainly a newbie but there doesn't seem to be.


----------



## mmouse37

Gabe said:


> It would be interesting to know if Castaway Club level comes into play, but I don't think there is anyway to find out. Based on our experience, 10 plus cruises, 4 of which have been *GT,  I don't think it does.
> 
> On our current reservation (Fantasy 10/26 next week, see post above), we booked VGT and got 4C, which I think is very good (Family ocean view with verandah). We are platinum. My parents booked the same (they are silver) and was linked to ours. They got same category, 4C, connecting to ours. I was thinking maybe we were assigned a larger cabin because we are a family of 4, but then again my parents are only 2 and got the same thing. Maybe because we are platinum, but then again they are silver. Maybe they got the larger cabin because they are linked to ours? Who knows, maybe it's all random.
> 
> Two cruises ago, being platinum, we reserved OGT in the Wonder and got deck 1 with the two little portholes, which we really hated. So being platinum or being a family of 4 didn't make a difference for that one.
> 
> Thee may be more things that come into play here, like how full the cruise is, what cabins are available, etc. it's hard to know.
> 
> 
> -Gabe




I really do not think CC level comes into play.  sunday will be my 30th DCL cruise and I booked an IGT and got a cat 11 assigned,  I think it based on whatever their inventory requirenents are on any given cruise

MJ


to


----------



## oscarfamily

Dying to find out if anyone on November cruises has received their assignments?  We go November 16th and this waiting is killing me!


----------



## kpadalik

oscarfamily said:


> Dying to find out if anyone on November cruises has received their assignments?  We go November 16th and this waiting is killing me!



We leave Fri on the Magic. We booked about 6 weeks ago and were assigned our room about 2-1/2 weeks later.


----------



## cscream13

Past couple of Mondays there have been assignments for the cruises 11-13 days out.  Any new assignments today?  I'm still waiting for our VGT assignment for 11/16 on the Fantasy ... fun to hear what others are getting while we wait


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

cscream13 said:


> Past couple of Mondays there have been assignments for the cruises 11-13 days out.  Any new assignments today?  I'm still waiting for our VGT assignment for 11/16 on the Fantasy ... fun to hear what others are getting while we wait


I'm still waiting on our Nov 10th assignmentsI keep checking DCL website like a stalker, but still nothing yet today...


----------



## bistrogirl11

No news yet on our November 7 cruise and today is 10 days out.... The suspense is so hard but so fun!!


----------



## oscarfamily

I know!!!! It is killing me too!  Come on assignment!


----------



## LisaMichele

bistrogirl11 said:


> No news yet on our November 7 cruise and today is 10 days out.... The suspense is so hard but so fun!!



We are on the November 7th cruise as well, with VGT....... and I agree the suspense is killing me.


----------



## mom2_3girls

Im on the Nov. 7th cruise too and I agree!! Can't wait to get our room assignment!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Another November 7 Dream cruiser stalking the DCL site! 

Hopefully today!

Debbie


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

YAY!!!

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Dream (11/7/13).
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9.(Around 1 pm on a Tuesday Oct 29)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10138
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30.


----------



## Scott1

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic (11/10/13).
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 (Tuesday about 2pm)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C - 5122
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 8 weeks


----------



## oscarfamily

Yay!  So excited for you!  I've heard that the longer it takes to get your room assignment the better the room!


----------



## bistrogirl11

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Dream, Sunday, nov 7, 2013
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 (Around 1 pm on a Tuesday)
3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 9522
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
6. How many days before departure date did you book? 17 days


----------



## LisaMichele

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream November 7th 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5662 & 5652 
 #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Idk, last time we cruised we were in same location just on deck 10, and have no other experiences so we are not sure what to expect. The reviews say these rooms have oversized verandas, but I m concerned about the view because of the life boats.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  57 days


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We got assigned a 4E for our Dream cruise last summer. DH and I are sooooo spoiled now. We loved it!! Got VGT booked for Nov on Fantasy. Can Pixie Dust strike twice? lol. Enjoy your cruise!!!


----------



## cscream13

They pulled the *GT rooms off the available room list for 11/16 Fantasy sailing... hope that means assignments are coming soon!

I noticed the Royal Concierge Suite suddenly became available, too... we could dream, right? 

The waiting is a fun new twist for me.. Ive booked guarantees on other cruise lines in the past, but have always received assignments almost immediately and well in advance of the cruise date.  This certainly amps up the pre-cruise excitement!


----------



## oscarfamily

Any room assignments for the Nov 16th Fantasy?  Only 14 days out


----------



## AnkaG

we are still waiting for the nov. 16! please be soon!!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Nov 16th Fantasy......... come on we need some assignments! The waiting is so hard but does make it fun!


----------



## cscream13

Just wondering how other people are checking to see if their rooms have been assigned...?  

I have just been logging into my reservation on the Disney site and clicking on "Reservation Summary" to see if my room is still listed as a guarantee or has a room #.  I assume this would change as soon as the room is assigned.

Hoping we see some assignments this afternoon!


----------



## cgolf

Still waiting for the Nov 15th Magic. Will be curious to see when it happens, it may be late with how they closed a the sailing with a lot of rooms open. My guess is they are waiting till last minute to see which rooms are brought up to DCL standards before assigning. 

Cgolf


----------



## oscarfamily

That's exactly what I am doing.  My hope is that we'll find out tomorrow for our cruise on the 16th.   Maybe that's just wishfull thinking!


----------



## FergusBC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder November 16th
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 7544
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 70 days


----------



## love2travel13

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder November 16th
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B 7596
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy.  Read its near laundry room but most say no noise issues.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes.  4 other staterooms with family and we're all right next to each other.  (7594/7596/7598/7600/7602).  Funny thing is the family of 5 that booked 2 VGTs (linked reservations) did not get assigned to what looks to be the connecting staterooms (7600-7602).  They got 7594 and 7600.  
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 62 days


----------



## ubish00

I'm still waiting for room assignment on the Magic's November 15 sailing.  I booked VGT and am really curious as to what I will get.


----------



## oscarfamily

Still waiting on the Fantasy 16th sailing!!!


----------



## ubish00

Disney just told me they would be asigning rooms 5 - 7 days prior to Magic's November 15/13 sailing.


----------



## cscream13

ubish00 said:


> Disney just told me they would be asigning rooms 5 - 7 days prior to Magic's November 15/13 sailing.



Wow... hard to wait that long!!  Ive been waiting on the 11/16 Fantasy assignments, but I almost booked the 11/15 Magic... wonder if the delay on your sailing is Magic-specific because of the renovations or whether DCL is overloaded right now in general...

Anyone else contacted DCL about assignments?


----------



## ubish00

This is my first time doing a VGT.....will not do it again.   I'm not crazy about the wait.  lol


----------



## cscream13

Finally an assignment...!!!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy Eastern 11/16/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 (around 5:30 p.m. Tuesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 4B, Room 8632
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled!!  Got a bigger room than the standard verandah and saved a bundle with the VGT rate. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 70ish
#7. Castaway Club member level? N/A (new to DCL)


----------



## cgolf

ubish00 said:


> Disney just told me they would be asigning rooms 5 - 7 days prior to Magic's November 15/13 sailing.



It is what it is, but still sucks. Let's just hope that the delay is so that we all get rooms in good condition, at least we should have our room assignments by the weekend

Cgolf


----------



## AnkaG

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy Eastern 11/16/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 (around 5:30 p.m. Tuesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 4E, Room 5032
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super happy! I always wanted to have an oversized verandah! We are travelling with another family and we'll all be able to fit and enjoy the verandah, since they have an inside stateroom.   
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 50.
#7. Castaway Club member level? silver (this is our 5th cruise)


----------



## ryansean

Sorry. Somehow my IPAD is refusing to cut and paste format

Booked VGT Fantasy 16/11/13
Allocated room 7620 
Date allocated 11 days late afternoon
Very happy - midship Cat 4C 
Booked 40 days out
Castaway Silver - third cruise (Wonder, Dream)


----------



## cgolf

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on Magic 11/15/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 (around 6 p.m. Tuesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 11b, Room 5639
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, appears to be over AP, but should not cause us any issues. Back of the boat is great after our last ride up front and top which was very rough. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Unknown, but guess is 50ish
#7. Castaway Club member level? Gold (this is our 8th cruise)


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Finally....
#1  VGT Fantasy 11/16/13
#2  11 days around 5:30pm on Tuesday
#3  5A-starboard
#4  Thrilled....we wanted forward and are excited about being higher up!       Gonna have great view of CC!!!
#5  only booked one cabin
#6  booked 40 days out
#7  platinum


----------



## ubish00

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic Western 11/15/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 (after 5:30 pm. Tuesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 7A Room 7626
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? leftover - room with Navigator Veranda
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 29 days.
#7. Castaway Club member level?  N/A


----------



## collectoraholic

16 days until sailing  & anxiously awaiting our VGT assignment.


----------



## Dtcs

I have been following this thread a bit. We booked our VGT on Nov 3rd for the Fantasy Dec 6.  Anxiously awaiting assignment. Have 2 cabins booked but other is for my parents so its not a big deal if they are close.


----------



## NoodlesMom

Waiting on OGT assignment for the 11/21 Dream cruise.  11 days out and nothing yet.  I'm hoping to know by Tuesday.


----------



## EmsSunshine

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  5
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 5c (Some show 4a) Rm. 8060 (about 10:30 am)  
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 48
#7. Castaway Club member level? N/A.  First cruise with Disney


----------



## collectoraholic

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  12 Days before embarkation

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5B

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  No.  This seems like a fantastic assignment.  Great Disboard reviews too.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  38 days

#7.  Castaway Club Member?  Platinum--this is cruise # 24 for me; slightly fewer for the rest of my family.


----------



## Kimber Lavonne

Sorry to be a little late posting this but I was out of town on business ...

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic Western 11/15/13
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 7A Room 5132
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Would have liked a little pixie dust but we got a good deal regardless, and I've always wanted to try a Navigator Veranda. Sounds like this cabin is in a fantastic location, though. Although several past cruisers commented on the squeaky veranda???
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days.
#7. Castaway Club member level? Silver

Just four more days!!!


----------



## OrlandoDisneyFan

x


----------



## SaintLouie

*Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* 
VGT on Magic 11/20, 4Day Bahamas

*How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 
9 days out... *sigh of relief*

*What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?* 
Cat. 6A, Room 5646

*Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* 
I had gotten my hopes up that I would be upgraded to one of the Royal Suites... so initially a little let down.  But it's my first cruise ever, so I really don't have strong feelings. Some reviews say the verandah is very narrow as this stateroom is at the very back of the ship. I guess we'll see.

*If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* 
N/A

*How many days before departure date did you book?* 
47 days

*Castaway Club member level?* 
N/A


----------



## NoodlesMom

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
OGT 3 day dream, Nov. 21st.

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
10 days out

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
Cat. 9b, room 2002

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I feel like I got the left overs but at east it's close to washer/dryers.

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A

How many days before departure date did you book? 
27

Castaway Club member level? 
Silver


----------



## CC Disney fan

"patiently" waiting my VGT... no too patient... Only 16 days to sail!


----------



## MommyTo5

*Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *(1) OGT & (2) IGTs on the Disney Wonder - 11/30/13

*How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 
12 days

*What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *
(1) 9C & (2) 11Bs

*Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* 
We're fine with these... really excited that our 11Bs are 'sideways' staterooms!  

*If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *
Not close!!!  OGT is Deck 2 AFT, and IGTs are Deck 5 FWD (with one room in between).  This works for us, but might not for a family with smaller children.

*How many days before departure date did you book? *
74 days

*Castaway Club member level?* 
Gold


----------



## Cilantro

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
OGT on Wonder 11/30, 7 Day Caribbean

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
12 Days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
Cat. 9B, Rooms 2588 and 2590

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I'm very happy with them.

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
YES, they are next to each other but do not connect, which is exactly what I wanted.

How many days before departure date did you book? 
62 days

Castaway Club member level? 
Silver


----------



## DisneyDreamer36

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  IGT on the Disney Wonder - 11/30/13

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
12 days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
(1) 10C

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I'm fine with this. Glad it is a deluxe inside. 

If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
Not close.  IGT is Deck 2 AFT.  My parents booked a military rate. They had picked  a 5C on Deck 6 AFT last week when they booked it. Our reservations were linked.

How many days before departure date did you book? 
68 (I think)

Castaway Club member level? 
Silver


----------



## ethansmommy34

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT, Fantasy, November 30, 2013

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11 days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
4e 5162

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Very happy

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A

How many days before departure date did you book? 
45ish

Castaway Club member level? 
Silver


----------



## 3Adevas

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 11/30/13  How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11  What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, cabin #10014  Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy  If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A  How many days before departure date did you book? 70 days

Silver Castaway Club


----------



## babyt

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT Fantasy

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11 Days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
5A, #9150

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Happy

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

How many days before departure date did you book? About 60 days

Castaway Club member level? Silver


----------



## OrlandoDisneyFan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?

(2) VGT's at FL Resident Rate on Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?

35 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?

Connecting 5b's, deck 8, Forward....not comfortable disclosing room #'s.

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?

Thrilled

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?

Connecting

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

35 days...Yes, we were assigned rooms that afternoon after booking online in the morning...I could not believe it.

Cruise docs came today (27 days out) and confirm the connecting 5b's.

#7.  Castaway Club member level? 

Gold


----------



## Dmtaylor3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?

VGT Nov 30 Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?

11 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?

5a 10012

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?

Thrilled

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?

N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?

70 days

#7.  Castaway Club member level? 

Gold [/QUOTE]


----------



## Dtcs

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT, Fantasy, December , 2013

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11 days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
4e 

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Very happy

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
connecting!

How many days before departure date did you book? 35 days


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
IGT Dream, 12/5

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
9 days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
11A


Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
We are just fine - my friend wanted to experience the magical portholes and it's just a quick 3 nighter!

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A

How many days before departure date did you book? 
About 2-3 weeks

Castaway Club member level? 
Gold


----------



## Ajojo

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
IGT, OGT, on the Wonder

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11 Days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
9B 26** (Deck 2 aft), 10C 10** (Deck 1 Forward)

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
   Not happy, feel like we got leftover/undersireable rooms

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Not even close!  I think this is what makes me   Our reservations are linked so I hoped that we would be close especially when I see that there are open rooms still available for purchase

How many days before departure date did you book? 22 days

Castaway Club member level? Gold


----------



## AndreaDM

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*OGT Wonder 11/30*

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
*5 days
*
What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
*9B*


Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
*I'm ok, don't feel thrilled or upset. I'm glad we are in the middle though instead of at the front as DD tends to get sea sick with a lot of movement.*

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
*N/A*

How many days before departure date did you book? 
*7-8 weeks?*

Castaway Club member level? 
*First Disney Cruise*


----------



## ptted

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 12/5  
How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days  
What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C  
Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy.  I was kind of hoping for a CAT 4, but for 3 people this will be fine.  
If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A  
How many days before departure date did you book? October 17th for December 5th
Castaway Club member level? Silver

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ddeakin

Bump


----------



## ddeakin

Impatiently waiting for VGT assignment, 16 days out on Dream January 12th sailing.


----------



## pluto1979

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT on Magic 01/06/14

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
15

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
Cat VGT Stateroom with verandah, 7136

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Can't complain! I'm going on a cruise!
If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A

How many days before departure date did you book? 
25 days

Castaway Club member level? 
Platinum


----------



## DisneyChick04

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
IGT on Dream 1/9, 3 Day Bahamas

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
12 Days

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)
Cat 11 C, Deck 2

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
More forward than I like, but that's the gamble with IGT. 

If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
Yes

How many days before departure date did you book? 
Approximately 50

Castaway Club member level? 
Silver


----------



## californiamomofboys

still waiting for our VGT assignment on the same 1/9/14 Dream 3 night.  Surprised to see that you (DisneyChick) got your assignment on a Saturday!  I didn't think they assigned rooms over the weekend.  I will keep checking all day now.....


----------



## DisneyChick04

I was surprised also since it was Saturday, maybe work weeks are different this week because of Christmas??? I have been checking and re-checking everyday, and this morning both of our cabins were there!


----------



## Silver Queen

VGT-- Jan. 4 Fantasy Western
12 days prior to cruise
4E  Deck 5
Very happy.  We had a similar stateroom assigned as a VGT last year and loved it
Booked 50 days in advance
Silver CC Level


----------



## californiamomofboys

VGT 1/9/14, 3 day Dream
assigned 5A, deck 9, forward and port side
happy.  was hoping for a 5E or 6A all the way aft but happy nonetheless
assigned 9 days before cruise (on a Tuesday).
booked about 59 days before, the day the cruise went GT
Silver CC level


----------



## ddeakin

Finally!

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on 1/12/14 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c deck 7 midship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with any verandah but of course would have liked higher category.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
About 58


----------



## mikey0311

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on 1/9/14 Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4a deck 9 mid ship
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super Happy with assignment
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
About 24


----------



## Eeyore3838

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
IGT Dream 1/12 
How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
10 days 
What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
11A 
Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"?
I'm happy just to be on board, preferred a higher deck and was given deck 9
If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A 
How many days before departure date did you book? 
around 40
Castaway Club member level?
Gold


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I have a few questions about booking last minute. I have a four day cruise reserved on June 8 Disney dream with two cabins. They are inside cabins and They were almost $6000 because I booked only a month ago. I have never bookled last minute and I am a little nervous to try it.

   Does anyone know if the beginning of June is a hard time to get a last minute cruise? And also when they open the IGT VGT  rates do you book them right away or do they get lower if you wait a little Longer? I have read quite a bit of this post so I think I understand that they come out about a month to two months before the sail date? Do you have to book these reservations online or can you call Disney Cruise line? 
  I guess I am just trying to get the confidence to cancel this reservation and wait till it gets closer to try to get a l better price?  Thanks for any help for advice


----------



## VKtravel

I'm wondering the same thing.  Would it warrant waiting until 75 days out from a June-August sail date?  TIA


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

It's a gamble so booking now or not booking would depend on how much you can stand to not have your plans set. 
Things keep changing with DCL over the years so it's hard to predict how the summer will sell.   
When there were only 2 ships, you would be gouged in price if you didn't book within the first month that dates were released.  Sometimes, the first day of release, cruises would sell out.  Specials were so rare it was practically unheard of except for a couple of Kids Sail Free specials once the Dream was under construction.  Perhaps people were holding out to sail on the new ship?

Then demand for the Dream was crazy high the first 1yr to 1.5 years then leveled off.  Now I see *GT rates for the Dream which 2-3 yrs ago I would never have believed.  Then the Fantasy entered service which also had high demand for the first year.  So now that they have 4 ships to fill and the new-ship smell is gone they will have to try harder to fill all those cabins.  

Overall I've found that when you look at prices across kids' summer vacation (which up here is around June 18 until the day after Labor Day) the later in August you look, the cheaper the prices.   The only way we could afford to do Alaska was to choose the last week in August and came home on Labor Day.  We were tired the next day but it was worth it.  Prices were thousands more for late June & July.

Who knows what the summer will bring?  

I'm looking for a *GT for a 3-nt escape in March but it's just ds13 & I and we're not so picky.   I have a dummy date I could use to book if *GT rates never come out but I don't mind playing the waiting game.  It was a little bit of torture at first but if we can get a VGT rate for the same as February's, it will be the same price as an 11C with the 10% OBB discount.  

That is worth waiting for.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I have a few questions about booking last minute. I have a four day cruise reserved on June 8 Disney dream with two cabins. They are inside cabins and They were almost $6000 because I booked only a month ago. I have never bookled last minute and I am a little nervous to try it.
> 
> Does anyone know if the beginning of June is a hard time to get a last minute cruise? And also when they open the IGT VGT  rates do you book them right away or do they get lower if you wait a little Longer? I have read quite a bit of this post so I think I understand that they come out about a month to two months before the sail date? Do you have to book these reservations online or can you call Disney Cruise line?
> I guess I am just trying to get the confidence to cancel this reservation and wait till it gets closer to try to get a l better price?  Thanks for any help for advice



A lot of schools are still in session in early June but most schools down South are already closed by then.  Just like with buying airfare, flexibility is the key to getting good rates.  Is your baby your only child?  Would you be able to sail during the school year?  How flexible is your work about getting time off?
Did you already book flights that have a change fee?   In other words, does it have to be June 8?   What if June 4 had *GT rates?  

I've never really looked at *GT rates until just lately because it's so hard to get time off work and that is not very flexible at all.  So once I'd get the time off, often 1 year in advance, I'd feel the need to get it all booked.  It's that old-school mind set that makes me want to plan super early but it seems to be pointless these days since most sailings have *GT rates, pretty much all fall & winter so far.    
I now wish I'd been paying closer attention to the history of these earlier last year.

I think if all 4 of us were sailing and I held out for *GT rates which never showed up and then prices went up and I already bought flights, and I'd be stuck paying some exorbitant cruise fare, I'd want to have a "Plan B" of something else to do in FL.  Just in case.  I wouldn't want the feeling like I was forced into paying a high cruise fare.


----------



## VKtravel

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> It's a gamble so booking now or not booking would depend on how much you can stand to not have your plans set.
> Things keep changing with DCL over the years so it's hard to predict how the summer will sell.
> When there were only 2 ships, you would be gouged in price if you didn't book within the first month that dates were released.  Sometimes, the first day of release, cruises would sell out.  Specials were so rare it was practically unheard of except for a couple of Kids Sail Free specials once the Dream was under construction.  Perhaps people were holding out to sail on the new ship?
> 
> Then demand for the Dream was crazy high the first 1yr to 1.5 years then leveled off.  Now I see *GT rates for the Dream which 2-3 yrs ago I would never have believed.  Then the Fantasy entered service which also had high demand for the first year.  So now that they have 4 ships to fill and the new-ship smell is gone they will have to try harder to fill all those cabins.
> 
> Overall I've found that when you look at prices across kids' summer vacation (which up here is around June 18 until the day after Labor Day) the later in August you look, the cheaper the prices.   The only way we could afford to do Alaska was to choose the last week in August and came home on Labor Day.  We were tired the next day but it was worth it.  Prices were thousands more for late June & July.
> 
> Who knows what the summer will bring?
> 
> I'm looking for a *GT for a 3-nt escape in March but it's just ds13 & I and we're not so picky.   I have a dummy date I could use to book if *GT rates never come out but I don't mind playing the waiting game.  It was a little bit of torture at first but if we can get a VGT rate for the same as February's, it will be the same price as an 11C with the 10% OBB discount.
> 
> That is worth waiting for.



Thanks a bunch!!  That gives me a lot to consider!  You are right about the ships.  I never really thought about the fact that when we sailed on the Dream, it was the first year out so it was totally packed.  Now that it's been a little bit, we might get lucky!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ofinn

VKtravel said:


> Thanks a bunch!!  That gives me a lot to consider!  You are right about the ships.  I never really thought about the fact that when we sailed on the Dream, it was the first year out so it was totally packed.  Now that it's been a little bit, we might get lucky!  Fingers crossed!



I had never heard of DCL back when they only had two ships, but it does seem like they have been offering more GT rates the last year or so. I think with all four ships in Florida during the Winter, Spring and Fall you will see more GT rates. Not sure what going to happen in the Summer, but I would probably wait it out.


----------



## PolyPrincess19

Anxiously waiting for my room assignment on the 2/2 sailing of the Dream!!  First time we have booked VGT room so crossing our fingers we get anything but the navigator's verandah! I suppose even that will be fine since I'll be on the ship instead of working!


----------



## Ofinn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5a deck 10, forward, portside.

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy. I was expecting deck 10. I'm glad we're in a quiet area, and not under the pool or cabanas. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60


----------



## PrincessNoelle'sMom

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?OGT
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?10
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?9A
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Happy, wanted a big porthole and like our deck/location
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?About 40
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



See answers above in blue


----------



## MABrentwood

Bump...


----------



## mattcrimson

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B 2004

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Definately a leftover. Forward lowest level

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes connecting

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60


Undesirable location however did get connecting rooms.


----------



## ktate82

This is our first cruise, and we booked an IGT room.  How will we know when we get a room assignment?  Will we get an email or do we need to keep logging in and checking?  Only 46 days left!


----------



## Meghatron

ktate82 said:


> This is our first cruise, and we booked an IGT room.  How will we know when we get a room assignment?  Will we get an email or do we need to keep logging in and checking?  Only 46 days left!



Keep logging in and checking. We got ours at 15 days out.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## iCookie

Just got it this morning!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, Deck 9 Forward

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I'm fine with the location but would have preferred a Cat 4 since I'm sharing the room with more people than usual.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60


----------



## AquaDame

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on the Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A 6583
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Slightly worried since we are over the Oceaneers club, but reports say it is nice and quiet so we are happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 59 days


----------



## Lisamarie4400

#1. VGT and IGT on the Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. 6a and 11c
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with it, I think we got a bit of an upgrade from navigators VGT, some people would not be happy though because we are on dec 5, but I am happy to be near the kids club  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, across the hall that is the best part
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? maybe 45 
__________________


----------



## ILCruiser

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on Magic, 2 adults.

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6A, Handicap Accessible - 6154

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  It should be OK, we'll know for sure when get in it.  Huge balcony is a bonus.  Glad to not get a Navigator's Balcony.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## meuseman

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pretty far forward, but cheap rate for a verandah
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 50ish days


----------



## DCLSailing

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Absolutely delighted!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 Rooms - Connecting.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 14

VGT for the second half of a B2B.  Surprising my family with the B2B.   Cannot wait to see their faces.


----------



## DisDivaSTL

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B  Deck 8 Starboard 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very pleased.  Looks like it will be a quiet location
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 67


----------



## ArmchairDetective

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Disney Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A, Deck 8*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *What? No concierge for free!? J/K, don't care at all.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *60+*


----------



## threeboysny

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B, 8102 & 8104*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Definitely happy with it - Deck 8 mid-ship.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes - it appears that they are connecting.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *19*


----------



## iamadisneynut

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT Dream

 #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
10

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
4C deck 7 midship 

 #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Thrilled!

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
NA

6. How many days before departure date did you book?
20


----------



## Marlismouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Dream  
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  10  
3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4 deck 6 midship   
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I'm a newbie but I think we got a slight upgrade to a deluxe family?
# 5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  Other guys in our party chose their staterooms (& paid the xtra) So they are deck 7
6 How many days before departure date did you book? About 30


----------



## PolyPrincess19

Anyone get their stateroom assigment yet for the 2/2 sailing of the Dream?


----------



## DisneyDreamerMN

Me PolyPrincess19!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  10 DAYS
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4E DECK 5 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I am fine with it.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## MABrentwood

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*VGT, on the 2/2 Sailing of the Dream*

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*10 Days, on a Thursday at about 5pm*

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
*4C, 7094*

Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*Very Happy - I am thrilled to get a Cat 4.  It is midship, which most say is best to not feel the motion, and seems convenient to the Nursery and Club/Lab and the elevators.  If I would have booked this specific category instead of the VGT rate, I would have paid $600 more for the cruise.  I feel like I got a deal.  *

If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
*N/A*

How many days before departure date did you book?
*About 45*


----------



## PolyPrincess19

DisneyDreamerMN said:


> Me PolyPrincess19!
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  10 DAYS
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  4E DECK 5
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I am fine with it.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days



YAY got mine too!!! 

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *Disney Dream 2/2 - VGT*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4C - 7144*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Absolutely thrilled!! Wishing we were a little more forward, but we got a family size room. Saved $600 by booking VGT!! Woooo!! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *49 days*


----------



## sholey01

Do they email your room assignment or do you need to keep checking?


----------



## castmbr

No notification. You need to keep checking.


----------



## zabache

Hello
I currently have a Nov/2014 cruise booked but I'm willing to try and get a discounted rate now in April.
Do you think any discounted rooms will be offered? from what I have been reading I should start looking at the 75 day mark. I'm a teacher and DD and I have two different weeks back to back in April off for spring break.

Another question, what if I pay in full my November cruise and then I see a discounted rate, what's the penalty in switching?
Would it be worth to pay in full and then switch or just wait it out?
TIA


----------



## wallskm

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Disney Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 5 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C- 2016
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Maybe a bit of a leftover but just happy to be on the ship!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23


----------



## Eric Julie and Hailey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Disney Dream - 2/9/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 Days - around 5:00p.m.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C - 7532
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? So-so location (very far forward) and had hoped for a Cat 4, but it sure beats going to the office!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30


----------



## baleeve

Any new assignments for February sailings?


----------



## wltdzny

Anybody get anything for 2/23 Dream yet?


----------



## sholey01

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney dream
 #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C 7590
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. Saved around 500.00
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 34 days


----------



## Marymore

Waiting on the Dream 2/23.  Anyone get their cabin assigned yet? Can't take the wait much longer! HA!


----------



## cbmeadors

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10646
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Originally I was looking to book an inside room and then the *GT room became available and I got a verandah for less than the inside price I was originally looking at.  After seeing other had got 4A when booking VGT I had hopped for that to see family room but I am still happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? we did not book together but a friend booked shortly after us and we linked our reservations and are 4 rooms apart
#6How many days before departure date did you book? ~60 days


----------



## baleeve

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT on the Magic *

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *10 C *

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pleased with the room. I was hoping for a deluxe inside and I got it. Fine location - near an elevator. *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *Just one room. *

#6 How many days before departure date did you book? *Aprox 30 days *


**Saved Aprox $600+ booking IGT. I would do it again in a heartbeat if my plans were flexible. Being from Massachusetts - flying factors in. This trip was an escape from the cold and the cruise presented itself 2 weeks after book airfare. It worked out great! *


----------



## The Warden

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 7586
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"?  Very happy with this room. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they together?  Only booked 1 room. 
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 65 days


----------



## mom2princess&prince

wltdzny said:


> Anybody get anything for 2/23 Dream yet?



11 days out and still waiting for our VGT assignment for the 2/23 Dream, I am checking a couple of times a day at this point, can't wait to find out!


----------



## KingRichard

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c Deck 5
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"? Happy. I figured this was what we would get based on what was left. Didn't think we would get a family room with just the 3 of us. We are just yards from the kids club and with DD6 that will be nice. Saved $900 if we booked 5C directly last minute.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they together? Only booked 1 room.
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 9 days


----------



## rkach83

Any one get their rooms for Dream 2/23 sailing?


----------



## Marymore

We are still waiting on the 2/23 Dream too!!  I just noticed that today they opened back up the VGT!!....Wonder if they are trying to sell more first!
Not sure if that is normal or not!


----------



## mom2princess&prince

We are still waiting too, I was really hoping for 10 days out, with our luck it will be the day of the cruise, so suspensful, I can't take it anymore but I keep telling myself it is worth the savings! 

I don't see any VGT's online right now but tons of categories open so who knows what we will get.


----------



## Scrappygrrl

Still no rooms for 2/23 Dream? Do they ever assign over weekend or will Monday be the next chance?


----------



## TiffLB

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5D 6158
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! It was exactly the same category we were originally looking to book, and we saved over $400 by going VGT!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes...the other room is just a few doors down.
#6How many days before departure date did you book? ~60 days


----------



## rkach83

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney dream 2/23
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 5 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? I think 5a 10006

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy although not sure of the overhang. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes...3 more rooms IGT on deck 9 ... 2 are adjoining and the 3rd few doors down. Literally right below us. 
#6How many days before departure date did youbook? ~60 days


----------



## Scrappygrrl

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (2/27)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A #10028
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy; great location, one deck below adults only areas, which is great since we are traveling sans kiddos. I would not have picked to be right outside elevators, but reports are that the forward elevators are pretty quiet. Saved a bundle going VGT (at least $500)!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? ~40 days


----------



## zigzag13

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (2/27)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C #7560
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? happy; first time and not sure about the location VGT 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? ~32 days


----------



## Willis520

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (3/6/14)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10536
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## jennyjinx3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT on the Dream* March 6 

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *8B, rooms 9660 and 9656*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy so far, really have no idea what to expect!  *

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *They are one room away from eachother! Would have loved connecting but this is still awesome.
*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *maybe 40 days? Cant remember!
*


----------



## wltdzny

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 60 days #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5a, deck 10, 2/23 sailing  (today)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy.  Neither thrilled, nor disappointed which is good.  Will probably be thrilled when we see it.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days.  
Fwiw, I was watching cruise fish on this one.  It was in the 70s when we booked, dipped down to the 30s a month later, then went back up to the 50s a week or two before, then ended back in the 30s.


----------



## Jackie Psarianos

mydisneyfamily explained things perfectly but my brain is thinking you might have wanted the abbreviation translation too so here goes:

IGT stands for Inside Guaranteed stateroom
OGT stands for Oceanview Guaranteed stateroom
VGT stands for Verandah Guaranteed

These rates come out 'roughly' and I coin that loosely, seventy-five days before sailing  (usually just after the balances have been paid by guests who've booked).

If you book one of these you have to:
-pay the full amount in full at the time of booking
-cannot make guest name changes or additions
-accept where the stateroom is located on the ship (you of course select category)


----------



## mom2princess&prince

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (2/23)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5A #10008 (saved over $600!)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We were happy with our location which was forward on deck 10. The hall was quiet and it was great being so close to all the activity on deck 11.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6  How many days before departure date did you book? ~60 days


----------



## KarrieBeth

I booked a VGT on the Fantasy last week for the 4/5/2014 Eastern Caribbean.  My question - how do I know when a cabin is assigned???  Saved a ton of $$$$ on the current rate so I'm sure we'll be happy with the room!!!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

KarrieBeth said:


> I booked a VGT on the Fantasy last week for the 4/5/2014 Eastern Caribbean.  My question - how do I know when a cabin is assigned???  Saved a ton of $$$$ on the current rate so I'm sure we'll be happy with the room!!!



You have to keep checking your reservation in the DCL site. They do not notify you of your cabin assignment. Just look at your booking and in the stateroom details or whatever they will update it from VGT to a cabin #


----------



## jenpink

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship. I G T  Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A  7619
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy.  This s the location I would have chosen if I had a choice
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 7 days


----------



## KarrieBeth

TinkLoverSam said:


> You have to keep checking your reservation in the DCL site. They do not notify you of your cabin assignment. Just look at your booking and in the stateroom details or whatever they will update it from VGT to a cabin #



Thanks!  We'll keep checking.


----------



## ajwaspooh

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 7AGT on Disney Dream (3/20)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? All cats were GT status when we booked so we booked least expensive Verandah 7A.  We received 5A on Deck 10.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Room is fine.  We have always had a 6 so it will be neat to see Murphy bed and how the "extra" sq ft. feel.  Would have preferred aft as we had requested, but I am not sure they even see requests when assigning a GT status room.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? ~9 days  This is a last minute trip for DH and I.  We always sail with the three kids and wanted to go once where we could just do all the things WE wanted to do!  LOL


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

ajwaspooh said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 7AGT on Disney Dream (3/20)
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? All cats were GT status when we booked so we booked least expensive Verandah 7A.  We received 5A on Deck 10.
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Room is fine.  We have always had a 6 so it will be neat to see Murphy bed and how the "extra" sq ft. feel.  Would have preferred aft as we had requested, but I am not sure they even see requests when assigning a GT status room.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6How many days before departure date did you book? ~9 days  This is a last minute trip for DH and I.  We always sail with the three kids and wanted to go once where we could just do all the things WE wanted to do!  LOL


AFAIK you have to book cat 4 or better to get the murphy bed and extra interior space.


----------



## daae3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (5/8/14)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 56 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Booked 7A, got 7A-5524.  
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not sure-there are a lot of warnings about this cabin-concerns about privacy due to oversized balcony next door.  On the plus side-it is a cruise, there is some type of balcony and if my neighbors are staring into my room and see something they don't like-their problem, not mine. Plan to due a trip report/post pics because even though there were lots of warnings, no actual pictures.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6How many days before departure date did you book? 57 days
__________________


----------



## mrslaney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
13 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
7a, 5136

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Definitely a "left-over" but it is what I paid for. I paid $500 less than I could have reserved this room for, so overall I am happy. Hubby is thrilled with the Navigator's Verandah. I would have preferred to be on starboard side for Castaway Cay instead of Port Side. At the end of the day, we will be on another Disney cruise, so we are thrilled! 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
45 days


----------



## ivan.spartan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Disney Dream (01/30)

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7-8 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B #8138

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? completely satisfied!  excellent room!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 days


----------



## la_la

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6, but could have been 7 as I didn't realize that I had to check for it to be assigned! 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B, 6538
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? There isn't much info on this room that I can find. This is our first cruise, so I am happy! It looks like the reviews say it could be noisy, but we use a noise machine for sleeping anyway, so hopefully that won't be a problem. We are on the starboard side of the ship, so that is good for Castaway Cay, I think. The class of room that we got is currently $771 more than what I paid, so I think that is a GREAT deal! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We didn't book 2 rooms, but this is a connecting room.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 8--yes, a very last minute cruise. Odd for first timers, huh?


----------



## AMFran78

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
We booked a VGT on Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
I called today to ask about something else, and they said it had just come up.  So we got our room # 4 days in advance.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
Our room in a 5b on Deck 6.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Very happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
We booked 6 days before our departure day!  Very last minute!


----------



## ravensilverlight

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, on which ship? OGT, Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom, 9B, 2580
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy!  Deck 2 is nice and quiet, we're below a restaurant so we don't expect constant noise.  Also almost exactly between the midship and aft elevators, so it's convenient.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 16 days


----------



## Mickdeb

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT Dream 4/27

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?10days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?5A, all 4's except 4E's were sold out prior opening *GT rates.

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, very happy, didn't want a 4E, so this is great.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?21 days


----------



## Mmc99

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B and 2584 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? ecstatic! midship, great location!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, we are right across the hall from the reservation we are linked to! Disney is the best!

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 3 months

Thanks to all who posted their assignments too! Gave us the courage to give this a shot! And it worked out great!


----------



## honeybeesmom

Hello,

We booked an IGT on the Wonder and received room 6003 11B.

Sideways room forward. Very pleased.  Booked about 3 months out.

We received our room 9 days out.


----------



## LyndaC

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Thrilled not to get an 11, location,  remains to be seen...  never been on Deck One before 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 3 1/2 months


----------



## scottb8888

Dumb question.... Can you book VGT with DVC points?


----------



## karin6996

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on DISNEY DREAM
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat 5A Stateroom 9040
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Pleased but would have been more pleased with a 4E
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 20 DAYS


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

Any recent assignments?


----------



## GeorgeY

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
9
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
4E, 5660
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?
18

George


----------



## SteelersLover

waiting for my assignment


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

SteelersLover said:


> waiting for my assignment



Me too... hopefully this week.


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? 
VGT on DISNEY FANTASY
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 
11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
Cat 5A Stateroom 10652
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
I think I am happy.  We are close to food, drink and the elevator.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
40 DAYS


----------



## TinkLoverSam

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on the Wonder

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It seems like a pretty good room, not much foot traffic as it is at the very aft of the ship

 #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

 #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 99 but it was after PIF as it is for Alaska


----------



## Larkinfamily

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Magic

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 57

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B 2604

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Got what we paid for and room looks good

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? +200 days


----------



## Ofinn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) Cat 5a deck 10 Aft under Cabanas

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It's not a location I would choose. I would rather be on a lower deck, but overall I'm happy with it. I'm glad were not under the noisy pool area. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Around 50


----------



## titansgal

I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc. I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)? Please include:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT on dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 10650
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  The location is great as it's right next to the elevator, below cabanas, and apparently has a beautiful view of castaway cay when docked.  I am a little nervous about vibrations, but overall very very happy.  First time cruiser so I don't know what to expect.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 40


----------



## redmomof4

has anyone booked two different types and had the rooms assigned close together?
Thanks


----------



## LyndaC

mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



OGT Disney Wonder for June 30th 7 night Alaska
assignment received 12 nights ahead of sailing
9B   2048
Happy
only one room booked
booked 31 days ahead of sailing. 

btw made me sad to have to search so hard to find this thread.  Hopefully other IGT,OGT, VGT sailors will add their info.


----------



## geraldines

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4e
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Haven't taken cruise yet but happy with extended verandah
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 6 weeks

I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...


----------



## smsnorthup

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) Cat 4b-#8626

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled!!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Around 23


----------



## Blondemonkey76

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 56

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room #9012 did you get? 08A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy with the room, a bad room on the ship is still a better than a great room on land! 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 100


----------



## riggins

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT - Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 6

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) Cat 4c-#7596

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? very happy

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 12


----------



## mmouse37

No reports for July 5th Fantasy?


----------



## sabrecmc

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream.

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C/7148

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23


----------



## totalfunk

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream
> 
> # 2 How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  12
> 
> # 3. What category  4E  room # 5526
> 
> # 4. Are you happy with your assignment? We are very happy. We would have stayed in a broom closet, we are going on this cruise to see our own Disney Princess live her dream!
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  27


----------



## DCL Cruiser

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  OGT - Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  13

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  9B - Forward/Starboard

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Yes, we're on the ship. We got what we booked, "OGT", and we didn't get 9C or 9D (although, those were GTY when we booked, so good possibility we would not get those). Is it a "leftover", no, but not the best out there.  It could have been better though based on what is still available.  Even in the 9B's there are still some closer to mid-ship, but they do still have four 8A's, seven 8B, at least eight 8C, and six 8D that you could book right now (i.e. you can select them on DCL's website). 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  28


----------



## yinger

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, we are happy.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Booked two, they are connected

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? More than 2 months before.


----------



## Irelandsmom

Any recent assignments?


----------



## jofo

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 5B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy overall -- got a plexiglass verandah (yay!), got a quiet location -- but would have preferred port side for this cruise 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 71


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Bumpity bump!


----------



## 3Adevas

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder 9-1-14
How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 10B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Happy to sail Alaska!
 #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 95


----------



## Irelandsmom

Bump


----------



## Macmonster

We are waiting on a 5E GTY for 10/18 Fantasy Eastern. AT 55 days and counting down.


----------



## levenhopper

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Magic (San Juan to Port Canaveral repositioning)

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 54

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C, 2036

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Eh.  Pretty mixed reviews from the two I've seen online.  Both say it's pretty loud due to having the nightlife directly above which I don't necesserally mind since we'll probably be up there til it closes most nights (I'm traveling as part of a group of four people in our mid-20s).  But there are still lots of 9As available for booking online and while I never expect a  upgrade  it would have been nice.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 66 days


----------



## ccmystic16

Bump


----------



## Cruisin

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?~~ IGT Wonder September 12, 2014 Panama Canal

How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?~~ 14 ~~Cabin 6005

What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)?~~ 11B

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?~~ I'm okay with the room because I booked an IGT and you take what you get but still a bit disappointed.  This cabin is said to possibly be a noisy one (over the movie theater).  This is our 16th cruise with DCL and was hoping for at least a cabin that does not have known possible issues. A little recognition of loyalty would have been appreciated

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?~~ N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?~~105


----------



## Chipwich

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Wonder Panama Canal Sept 12, 2014

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B - 2098 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  It's fine.  I keep hearing good things about deck 2 and how it's a very stable cabin as far as motion goes.  Problem is, I like the motion and would prefer a cabin that goes up and down and all around.  Puts me to sleep!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 80


----------



## Irelandsmom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on the Wonder Panama Canal Sept 12, 2014

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B room 6601

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy.  Since we are in an inside room, I hoped that we would be somewhat close to secret deck 7.  This is pretty close  

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 100


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Wonder EBPC

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D/1040

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It is what happens with these bookings.  Nothing special and it is probably 'leftover'.  Others have gotten a little better.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 105


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Thank you Panama Canal posters!  Its good to have the jump in responses.  I've got 3 IGTs across 2 Wonder sailings coming up at the end of September so its good to see the info flow.  I'll be reporting back.  I'm def not expecting more than inside rooms assigned to our IGTs.  Gonna do all I can to score port upgrades.  

Happy sailing, friends!


----------



## Cruisin

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Thank you Panama Canal posters!  Its good to have the jump in responses.  I've got 3 IGTs across 2 Wonder sailings coming up at the end of September so its good to see the info flow.  I'll be reporting back.  I'm def not expecting more than inside rooms assigned to our IGTs.  Gonna do all I can to score port upgrades.
> 
> Happy sailing, friends!


----------



## 5CruisinDisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on the Wonder Panama Canal Sept 12, 2014

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D - 1076

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  We are on the ship!  A little bummed, we were linked with relatives who have cabins on Deck 2 (that were assigned previously).  The room next door to them was available when the OGTs were being handed out and we did not get it (or any of the others near it).  Thought we might.  Other than that we hope Deck 1 is amazing.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Our rooms were not booked together (they booked a week after us), but we were linked.

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 90


----------



## momof2n2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Thank you Panama Canal posters!  Its good to have the jump in responses.  I've got 3 IGTs across 2 Wonder sailings coming up at the end of September so its good to see the info flow.  I'll be reporting back.  I'm def not expecting more than inside rooms assigned to our IGTs.  Gonna do all I can to score port upgrades.    Happy sailing, friends!



As a hopeful WBPC *GT stalker for next May I concur!


----------



## cscream13

Bump!

Any recent assignments on late September or early October *GTs??? 

Waiting is the hardest part! Last November, my VGT was assigned 12 days out, but was hoping it might be earlier this Fall!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

1.  Booked 2 IGTs on the 9/26/14 Wonder 
2.  Rooms assigned 13 days out. 
3.  I believe they are 11b - 5009 & 5013
4.  Happy.  Got what we paid for.  I know the sideways staterooms are sought after so it'll be fun to try them. 
5.  Yes, they are!  Very pleased that our 2 IGTs are next to each other.  Not connecting but that's fine. 
6.  I'm not sure of this one.


----------



## Chrisey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? _VGT_
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? _14_
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? _5b_
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? _Very happy! Great reviews and between the forward and mid elevators._
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? _N/A_
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? _6 weeks_


----------



## momof2n2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> 1.  Booked 2 IGTs on the 9/26/14 Wonder
> 2.  Rooms assigned 13 days out.
> 3.  I believe they are 11b
> 4.  Happy.  Got what we paid for.  I know the sideways staterooms are sought after so it'll be fun to try them.
> 5.  Yes, they are!  Very pleased that our 2 IGTs are next to each other.  Not connecting but that's fine.
> 6.  I'm not sure of this one.



Sweetpee!  This great!!!!!  I'm so happy for your assignment.

My mom and sister had sideways cabin on Magic (5513) and it felt roomy.  Only one bath, sure, but it really felt open.  I'm so happy they are next to each other.  Total win, IMO.  Have a splendid trip!!!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

momof2n2 said:


> Sweetpee!  This great!!!!!  I'm so happy for your assignment.  My mom and sister had sideways cabin on Magic (5513) and it felt roomy.  Only one bath, sure, but it really felt open.  I'm so happy they are next to each other.  Total win, IMO.  Have a splendid trip!!!



Thanks so much, sweetie!  We're excited and you just made me more excited!!!  Not even considering upgrading now.  I think we'll be fine with the single bath.  We had 2 rooms each with a single bath on Allure last November and did fine.  The only time  I would NOT sail without the split bath is if I had my boys in the same room with us.  It'd be essential for their well-being. LOL!

Now Tracey & I are holding out hope that our assignment for the Oct. 1 IGT will be the same room.  I *wish*!  It'd be lovely to not have to move!


----------



## momof2n2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Thanks so much, sweetie!  We're excited and you just made me more excited!!!  Not even considering upgrading now.  I think we'll be fine with the single bath.  We had 2 rooms each with a single bath on Allure last November and did fine.  The only time  I would NOT sail without the split bath is if I had my boys in the same room with us.  It'd be essential for their well-being. LOL!  Now Tracey & I are holding out hope that our assignment for the Oct. 1 IGT will be the same room.  I *wish*!  It'd be lovely to not have to move!



Is that your girls only trip? Is that too good to believe? not having to move?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

momof2n2 said:


> Is that your girls only trip? Is that too good to believe? not having to move?



Oh no!  That's the 4-night Dream that ends the day before we start the Wonder B2Bs.  The guys are picking me up at the port from the girls cruise.  Seems surreal:  14 nights sailing in 15 days span...visiting Castaway 5x, Key West 2x.  I may never come home!!!  LOL!


----------



## SixtoMouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5 b 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy read good reviews
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book  about 55 days


----------



## Glitzytraveller

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A ~ 9022 port side/fwd
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book about 40 days

Last three times we booked VGT we were assigned 5A.


----------



## mickeyhereicome

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room#did you get? 5B Cabin 7520
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. I am on the boat!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60 days


----------



## wombat_5606

The wait is over!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   *IGT* *Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   *13*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?   *10B Cabin 2081*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I'm happy. I like Deck 2 and we got the split bath. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *40*


----------



## jessey35

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder 10/1
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?     11a 6039
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, it looks to be a very conveniently located room!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We were linked to another (non-gty) reservation which was a verandah and they put us just down the hall. So, yes we're pleased, it does seem like they took that into consideration. 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? apprx 60


----------



## cscream13

Any October Fantasy *GT assignments yet? I'm 31 days out and can't wait!


----------



## miatamel

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?*VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A 9136*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Quite!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *63 days*


----------



## colbybug

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?*VGT Fantasy 10/11*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? * 5D #6066 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Just okay. Seems like there are still several more desirable rooms available on the DCL  web site. But at least it is not bad. Concerned about being over the theater and possible noise. Oh well.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *60 days or so*

Still thrilled though. Definitely paid less than the going rate for a balcony cabin. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## cbnsoul

Assignments for the 10/19 Dream (well, at least ours) are out!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *Dream 10/19 VGT*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4E 5528*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Somewhat happy - "real" Cat 4 (A-D) or a Cat 5A or B would have been better, though*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *20 days*


----------



## ithaki2

... well assigned for me anyway  I have been checking every day, several times a day. Finally arrived today after 3:45pm ET

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? _11_
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5 A 10526
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy! Never been on a cruise before, so we are just happy to be cruisin! : ) * 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book about *62 days *

I am so super excited! Love Love Mickey and Disney (been going to Disney World since 1976), now going to get to go on a cruise! woo hoo!


----------



## quickcat

We are on the Fantasy 10/18/14

We booked a VGT
Got our room assignment 11 days out
Got a 4A - very happy!
We booked at the very end of August- about 55 days out.


----------



## stlm

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT* 
 #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 12* 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) did you get? *5A*
 #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I guess, I just wanted a verandah and I paid for it, close to elevators, and hopefuly quiet.*
 #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A* 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *26 days* 

Can´t wait, first cruise on Disney, first with my daughter who will be turning 4 on embarkation day


----------



## tlynk

*#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category did you get? 4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* *approx: 65 days?*


----------



## INdisbound

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT & VGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category did you get? 11B & 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Fairly close for different categories
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? approx: 23 days


----------



## yarddecor

We booked a VGT on the Dream departing 10/19 and got our assignment yesterday- 13 days out.  We were assigned a 5A cabin on Deck 10.  The cabin is under Cabanas, which may be a little noisy, but we are happy!


----------



## cleophus12

1.  Booked VGT on 10/19 Dream
2.  Assigned 12 days before
3.  Cat 5A
4.  Very happy with assignment.  Had visions of worst possible verandah room and am very pleased with location.  Deck 9.
5.  n/a
6.  Booked about 4 weeks out.  First ever GT booking.  Success.


----------



## NoleFan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Seems like a quiet location, conveniently located near kid's clubs, theaters, & atrium. Like the idea of the extended balcony, central, and quiet location. Very happy with our assignment.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 35 days


----------



## wxmn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C Cabin 6120
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 74 days


----------



## eeyore'swife

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B - 8592
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are excited  Seems like a good location and it's a $2000 discount over what this room was going for when we booked!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## stacieberry

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy 10/25/2014*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, room 10528*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Just OK, was hoping for something more mid-ship. We are right by the elevators, which may be convenient but hopefully not a problem with noise and privacy.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *a little over 60*


----------



## cscream13

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 10/25/2014
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days out between 10 and 11 am
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, room 10144
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Its  probably OK, but I was secretly hoping for a family room since we need a pack and play and diaper genie setup. Also a little worried that we are right by the elevator bay and right under Cabanas, which might prove convenient, but could be noisy. Regardless, taking a fabulous Fantasy cruise and saved almost $1500!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 72 days


----------



## alavoi

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 10/25/2014
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B - Room 8616
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. Second time booking a VGT room and haven't been disappointed yet!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? We are traveling with another family, but booked separately. We called Disney and requested to sit together at dinner and they not only accommodated that request, but assigned us connecting staterooms as well.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 30


----------



## erikharwell

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 10/25/2014
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A, room 10626
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, Good location and one of the larger rooms, second time booking VGt and have got great rooms both times.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms and they are adjoining rooms
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 6 weeks


----------



## HollandmillerFamily

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy, 11/1/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? The room is on the back end and was recently downgraded from a 6A to a 7A.  Verandah is the solid-wall type and it is obstructed view.  7A is the lowest category you can get for a guaranteed verandah.  Let's just say that in the past I have been luckier with my VGT assignment.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 37


----------



## LyndaC

VGT assignment
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy, 11/1/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?     Happy... 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 55 days

Perhaps there is something to the theory that the earlier you book,  the better your stateroom assignment is....


----------



## Meekins

OGT assignment
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT, Magic, 11/2/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C (I think) 2530 and 2532
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy... close to elevators and similar location to our room when we sailed on Wonder last year
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes - we booked 2 OGTs separately (linked reservations) and received adjoining cabins
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 54 days


----------



## jemetz

VGT assignment
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Magic, 11/2/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? First cruise so not sure but so happy to have our assignment =)
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 55 days


----------



## JenJenW

VGT assignment
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy 11/8/14
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4e
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? First cruise so not sure but so happy to have our assignment =). I think the bigger balcony will be nice!  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 3 rooms all in a row!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 63 days


----------



## smplyswt0712

Pardon me for being a newbie, but I booked an IGT for the 11/14 Wonder cruise. How will I know when a room has been assigned? Will I get an email? Will it pop up somewhere on the site?

Thanks!


----------



## Savikins

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy 10/18/2014*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B, room #8030*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy! I don't feel it was a leftover room, the location was quite close to the forward elevators but not so close that you heard the loudness or the Mid Ship Detective stuff. This was my second time booking a VGT - last time it was on the Dream and I actually ended up with a category 4A! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* I think 37 days. *


----------



## Savikins

smplyswt0712 said:


> Pardon me for being a newbie, but I booked an IGT for the 11/14 Wonder cruise. How will I know when a room has been assigned? Will I get an email? Will it pop up somewhere on the site?
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't get an email when my room was assigned. I just started checking my online check-in page, where it says your room assignment, everyday once it hit 15 days or so.


----------



## Quellman

#1 Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy 10/04/2014*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4aA ,room #9130*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *This was a great room for 3 of us, 1 using a pack n play. Closer to after stairs than mid deck made it easy to get to Cabanas or the pool areas.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We ended up close to our traveling partners, who also booked VGT.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* I think 53 days. *


----------



## DisneyCruiseMAD

#1 Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Disney Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9c Room 7004*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Definitely a left over we ended up with a forward room with a Obstructed slanted Ocean view and no privacy curtain *.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book*?43*


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

Marking to watch this.


----------



## smplyswt0712

#1 Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder 11/14/2014
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A ,room #7129
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I've literally never been on a cruise before, so I have no idea whether this is a good choice or not, but I was told I would want to be close to the center of the boat, so that's kind of a bummer.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Just under two months.


----------



## KerriM

#1 Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 11/15/2014

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, room #9034

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Tickled pink!!  Let's be honest, clearly it's not a room someone would have selected if they had other options, as it's right at the forward elevators/stairs but we booked a VGT.  Knew we'd not get a "choice" room for the great discount.  Excited that it looks like a very short walk to midship elevators/stairs.  Might hear some foot traffic, but I doubt it will bother us.  Got a great deal, a good room and plan to have a super time.    

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30 days.


----------



## neenslovesdisney

:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C , #7144
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm ecstatic !!! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 38 days


----------



## RollysMum

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 11/28
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 9644
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super excited about the deck, and the verandah upgrade! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30 Days


----------



## mom2princess&prince

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 11/10
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, 10518
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Love this location, we even got a Castaway Cay view!  This is our 2nd VGT assignment in this part of the ship.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 17 Days


----------



## KCSaraK

Has anyone ever had an OGT and a VGT room traveling together and had the OGT room on the same deck as the VGT room?  Not crossing my fingers but just wondering if that is possible.


----------



## holula

KCSaraK said:


> Has anyone ever had an OGT and a VGT room traveling together and had the OGT room on the same deck as the VGT room?  Not crossing my fingers but just wondering if that is possible.



There are not many ocean view and verandah rooms on the same deck. I would think it's highly unlikely for them to be close but you never know!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

KCSaraK said:


> Has anyone ever had an OGT and a VGT room traveling together and had the OGT room on the same deck as the VGT room?  Not crossing my fingers but just wondering if that is possible.





Which ship are you sailing?

On all 4 ships there are decks that have windows and verandahs.  It may not be possible but keep your reservations linked and hopefully you'll only be 1 floor apart or somehow close, not on opposite ends of the ship.

On Magic & Wonder Cat 8 window cabins are near verandah cabins on decks 5,6 & 7. 
On Dream/Fantasy, there are window cabins on decks 5-9 forward and aft with lots of verandah cabins in between.  I would think the odds are better on these ships of finding something close to each other.  


If not, don't despair.  We have cruised with 19 in our in 6 cabins scattered.  It's all good and worth the savings.


----------



## KCSaraK

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

We are sailing 1/14 on the Wonder (4 night Bahamian).  Traveling with another family who booked a week before we did and got a VGT.  I was holding out for the military rate but alas...this sailing won't have one.  I snagged an OGT right before it sold out.  Whew!  

I will be happy to be anywhere on the ship but it would be fab if we could be on the same floor as our friends.  We'll see!


----------



## honeybeesmom

VGT Fantasy 
Booked 40 days before
17 days before cruise for room assignment
7162 5c
Happy with room


----------



## Ofinn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days. I was surprised to get it this early. Maybe because next week is a holiday week 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get. 5b forward.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 50


----------



## professorandmom

1. Booked an IGT for an amazing rate on the 12/7 Wonder
2. 14 days
3. Got a 10A, 7509
4. Happy - for the rate, this is great
5. NA
6. About 67 days ahead


----------



## richkaryn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT  Dream 12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? THRILLED!!!!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N?A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 36


----------



## LeslieG

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Dream 12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?      Happy, deck 2 midship. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?     ???


----------



## DisneyPups

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5E

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not thrilled, but not bummed. I'm jealous of the category 4s, but I guess I can't complain. We'll see how being 2 doors down from the kids' clubs goes in terms of noise. But we're happy to be on the ship either way.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 37


----------



## cravingacruise

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Dream 12/12

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, we are happy. The noise above on deck 11 may be an issue, but we are just thankful to be on this cruise and have a balcony!  We are close to the elevators. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? My husband and I linked our reservation with another couple (We will both be celebrating our anniversaries on this cruise). We were hoping to have verandahs next door to each other so we could possibly open them up into one larger balcony. However, there is one cabin in between us. Either way, we are thrilled to be going on this cruise. 

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 42


----------



## Savikins

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Wonder 12/12*

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9A*

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy! We are super happy to be on an upper deck and to have a large porthole instead of two small ones. I will post a more detailed room review once I've actually been in the room, lol!*

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A
*
6. How many days before departure date did you book? *44 or 45 I think*


----------



## wl1117

Happy Birthday to Me! I finally got a room number. 



#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy 12/13*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5a*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy! Deck 9 Forward, exactly where we were hoping to be.*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *Exactly 1 month*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Waiting...January 4 sailing!


----------



## unimog

Newbie to DCL here.  Sorry if this info is found elsewhere, but I just booked VGT through a travel agent.  Fantasy Jan 10, 2015, in case anyone is interested.

Will my room likely be assigned before check-in like most of those here?  If so, where will I see that: will I get a notification or should I log into the DCL site every day to check?

TIA


----------



## Funky Chicken

unimog said:


> Newbie to DCL here.  Sorry if this info is found elsewhere, but I just booked VGT through a travel agent.  Fantasy Jan 10, 2015, in case anyone is interested.  Will my room likely be assigned before check-in like most of those here?  If so, where will I see that: will I get a notification or should I log into the DCL site every day to check?  TIA



I am booked VGT on the same sailing. I check the website daily even though cabins usually don't assign until 10-14 days out. Maybe with the holiday they will assign sooner.


----------



## disbride713

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Magic 1/4/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10C, 1045
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Undesirable, but it beats not cruising at all..and to get a split bath is a bonus! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 34 Days


----------



## unimog

Love the info packed into this thread!  I do a lot of data scientist kind of work as a career, so I love to look at data.  It helps me as I anxiously await my VGT cabin assignment!  Here are some stats on when the cabins are assigned based on all of the data in this thread:




IGT Alone:




OGT:




VGT:





Pretty obvious that, based on statistics, I can likely expect an assignment for my Jan 10th cruise sometime around Dec 30th.  Hope someone else finds this useful, too!


----------



## lotofheart

This was really helpful!!  Thanks. I'm on the same cruise as you and had hoped for an assignment on Monday the 29th. I'm so impatient - this is killing me


----------



## Funky Chicken

Bumping for the 1/10 Fantasy *GT gang-maybe today???


----------



## lotofheart

I hope so, Funky Chicken.  I can't wait any longer.  Although I am worried we won't hear until Wednesday I am still hoping for today


----------



## Funky Chicken

lotofheart said:


> I hope so, Funky Chicken.  I can't wait any longer.  Although I am worried we won't hear until Wednesday I am still hoping for today



Part of me says it doesn't matter, and the other part is dying to know!
I think they have a pretty big number of *GT cabins to assign for this sailing based on following cruisefish daily.


----------



## jesemeca

I am looking at the January 19th cruise on the Dream.  They have yet to release VGT rates. What are my chances that they still might?


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

jesemeca said:


> I am looking at the January 19th cruise on the Dream.  They have yet to release VGT rates. What are my chances that they still might?



Usually, in my observations, they start to show up around 4-5 weeks out.  But I would keep my eye on the cruise.  Especially if you see there are IGTs and OGTs.  Then the VGTs can appear and disappear throughout the days ahead.


----------



## BerardFam

On average, how much of a cost saving is there by going with a VGT or an OGT or IGT?  I am looking to go on the April 18 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean cruise, I need 2 rooms since there are 6 of the us and am trying to determine if it is worth waiting to see if a VGT is offered or not?  I do have small children so the location of the rooms is important, trying to see if the cost saving is truly worth it?

thanks


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

BerardFam said:


> On average, how much of a cost saving is there by going with a VGT or an OGT or IGT?  I am looking to go on the April 18 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean cruise, I need 2 rooms since there are 6 of the us and am trying to determine if it is worth waiting to see if a VGT is offered or not?  I do have small children so the location of the rooms is important, trying to see if the cost saving is truly worth it?
> 
> thanks



Go to DCL and look at some of the ones that currently have the IGT/OGT/VGT available.  Put in your 3 and 3 room configuration and compare that way.  It is a big savings, but you also run the risk of these offerings never opening up and then you would pay more to wait.  But usually, if you are selecting off-peak times, you will see the offerings appear.


----------



## jesemeca

PIGLETSMOMMA said:


> Usually, in my observations, they start to show up around 4-5 weeks out.  But I would keep my eye on the cruise.  Especially if you see there are IGTs and OGTs.  Then the VGTs can appear and disappear throughout the days ahead.



Well, actually there are no IGTs or OGTs either.  No discounts at all.


----------



## ithaki2

unimog said:


> Pretty obvious that, based on statistics, I can likely expect an assignment for my Jan 10th cruise sometime around Dec 30th.  Hope someone else finds this useful, too!



Pretty interesting data. As someone who also works with and loves Data, be interesting to see these broken down by *gt and ship


----------



## Funky Chicken

BerardFam said:


> On average, how much of a cost saving is there by going with a VGT or an OGT or IGT?  I am looking to go on the April 18 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean cruise, I need 2 rooms since there are 6 of the us and am trying to determine if it is worth waiting to see if a VGT is offered or not?  I do have small children so the location of the rooms is important, trying to see if the cost saving is truly worth it?
> 
> thanks



Our VGT fare is over 30% cheaper than we have paid to book a 5C cabin at posted price on two prior sailings, one of which was the EXACT same week/itinerary/ship in 2013 and the other being in April 2014. If we are assigned a higher cat than 5C the savings is larger.


----------



## pgbear

Well, I have a OGT for the 2015 EBTA in 9c category.  4 persons in cabin.  5100 total.  Current pricing for that room on DCL site starts at 9100 for same party size



QUOTE="BerardFam;52804984"]On average, how much of a cost saving is there by going with a VGT or an OGT or IGT?  I am looking to go on the April 18 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean cruise, I need 2 rooms since there are 6 of the us and am trying to determine if it is worth waiting to see if a VGT is offered or not?  I do have small children so the location of the rooms is important, trying to see if the cost saving is truly worth it?  thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

jesemeca said:


> Well, actually there are no IGTs or OGTs either.  No discounts at all.



keep your eyes peeled as they can come and go at any time...
Good Luck!


----------



## unimog

Woohoo!  I finally have an assigned room for Jan 10.

1. IGT, OGT or VGT? VGT Fantasy 1/10/15
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 
3. What category and room #? 5b, 8650
4. Are you happy? Happy! 
5. Rooms close together? NA
6. How many days before departure did you book? 24 Days


----------



## lotofheart

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 4E 6604
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? First cruise - can't find a lot of info on cabin, but it has a verandah and is a 4E which costs a lot more than what I paid. So I'm thinking it's all good
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon (3p.m)
9. What month is your cruise? January 10, 2015


----------



## Funky Chicken

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A, 10512
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Unsure. More forward than I would pick, and under the spa/fitness center. Might upgrade at port to a cat 4 if there is anything available.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon (3p.m)
9. What month is your cruise? January 10, 2015


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5b 8042
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy! Deck 8, forward but closer to mid-ship than all the way forward. Cabins below and above, and it looks like it's a quick walk to the stairs, couple floors up to Cabanas and couple down to the kids clubs. 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?n/a
6 What ship are you sailing? Fantasy
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned Tuesday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Afternoon I'd say around 4-5 pm.
9. What month is your cruise? January 10, 2015


----------



## dawainy

I would be VERY happy with any of the rooms assigned so far for the Jan 10 Fantasy sailing. 

@lotofheart - You've got a Deluxe Family stateroom, which means the awesome round tub with the rain shower! 

I'm sailing Jan 31... Can't wait to get my assignment... going to run on here ASAP and report back!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

dawainy said:


> I would be VERY happy with any of the rooms assigned so far for the Jan 10 Fantasy sailing.
> 
> @lotofheart - You've got a Deluxe Family stateroom, which means the awesome round tub with the rain shower!
> 
> I'm sailing Jan 31... Can't wait to get my assignment... going to run on here ASAP and report back!





Those are very nice rooms.   We got one once as a free upgrade from a 5E and we LOVED it.


----------



## lotofheart

That is great Dawainy - no idea what a rain shower is or why it is good but I will trust you - this is our first cruise.  I was wondering if we did not want to be higher (but I suspect due to my health issues they put us close to Oceaneers Club (right on top of it!) and close to elevators.  Maybe I imagining them being that thoughtful but so far Disney has impressed - great customer service.


----------



## lmhall2000

jesemeca said:


> I am looking at the January 19th cruise on the Dream.  They have yet to release VGT rates. What are my chances that they still might?



Honestly, I doubt they will release VGT rates on this particular cruise, it is during a school holiday for many people. The fares are fairly low as they stand..if I were you I would book the Oceanview rooms and then try to upgrade at port to verandah or hope you get pixie dusted and you are assigned a verandah room...that does happen. But with 2 weeks before departure, they are more focused on assigning rooms and getting the details worked out. If GT rates come out, they usually pop out at day 45 or day 30, not 14 days before...with this being a school holiday, chances are they don't need to offer GT rates.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We booked VGT around October 31 for a Jan 4 cruise on the Wonder.  We have a 4 E family ocean view with veranda, HA. We were assigned 13 days before sailing. Very pleased.


----------



## KCSaraK

1. IGT, OGT or VGT?  OGT Wonder, 1/14/14
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days 
3. What category and room #? 9C, 2020
4. Are you happy? I think so?  I know nothing about this room or deck really, but it seems convenient to the stairs/elevators, so that's good.  Wasn't expecting a miracle so I'm just happy with a room that was cheaper. 
5. Rooms close together?  Not really, but not bad...they had VGT so they are in a verandah room...6544.  So we're close to the same elevators/stairs, which is good. 
6. How many days before departure did you book? About 2 months.


----------



## ErinAndRyan

1. IGT, OGT or VGT? OGT Wonder to Bahamas, 1/14/14
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days 
3. What category and room #? 9C, 2026
4. Are you happy? Seems great location-wise - right across the hall from the elevators. Concerned about noise but overall happy (got the big port hole the kids were hoping for!) 
5. Rooms close together? N/A
6. How many days before departure did you book? 60 days or so


----------



## LongingfortheKingdom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4D 6086
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled to get a Cat 4
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 68


----------



## LovePluto

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E - 5150
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I believe a little disappointed.  Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this room.  I see there are posts about this room. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Over 2 months

Any thoughts would be great


----------



## gzmtlock

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11A - 7625
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy to be on deck 7 near the "secret deck."  Would have loved split bath, but knew that was unlikely with only two in the room.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Within the 75 day window; maybe day 74?  As soon as *GT was offered!


----------



## dawainy

LovePluto said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E - 5150
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I believe a little disappointed.  Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this room.  I see there are posts about this room.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Over 2 months
> 
> Any thoughts would be great



I would be SUPER happy with that room!  MASSIVE balcony!  I'd take that in a heartbeat! Congrats!


----------



## dawainy

Heeeeere we go!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 23!!
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A - 10614
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am extremely ecstatic! Its absolutely perfect!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45ish Days.


----------



## melissarose

Do you have to have completed online check-in before you get your room assignment? We are just waiting on our new passports to arrive (January 19!). Or is it possible to get a room without completing the check-in?


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

melissarose said:


> Do you have to have completed online check-in before you get your room assignment? We are just waiting on our new passports to arrive (January 19!). Or is it possible to get a room without completing the check-in?



You don't have to complete the Check-in first to get your assignment.  Good luck!


----------



## Ofinn

melissarose said:


> Do you have to have completed online check-in before you get your room assignment? We are just waiting on our new passports to arrive (January 19!). Or is it possible to get a room without completing the check-in?



You can complete the check in without passports. Just check government Id and birth certificate. You can go back later and change it when you get your passports.


----------



## kimkreis

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? MTO VGT Fantasy 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 23!! 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5152
 #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am extremely ecstatic! Its absolutely perfect! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
 #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 23!!!  Booked same day my room was assigned!


----------



## lspst8

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream on 1/19/15*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *7*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A - Room 9518*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*Pretty happy - it's on deck 9 with cabins above and below it and the elevator looks fairly close. I was hoping for a Family Stateroom, but am totally happy with my assigned room. It's our first cruise so nothing to compare it to.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *10 days*


----------



## stitchlover

Looking back at the thread it appears that the Fantasy geneally assigns rooms in the 9-11 days prior to sailing time frame.  Today is day 11...I am patiently waiting.  I booked IGT for January 24.  I am traveling with friends and am just hoping to be in a cabin somewhat near them.  Of course an upgrade would be nice too!


----------



## ukintheus

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy on 1/24/15*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A - Rooms 10150 and 10148*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *OK with it.  We like the aft location and connecting cabins is a big plus.  There is a slight obstruction for this verandah and we are under Cabanas.  We wouldn't have chosen these cabins if we had booked a 5A, but we are OK with that vs. the price we paid.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Next door with connecting door.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *65 days*


----------



## lilysgigi

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy on 1/24/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B- Rooms 8160
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very pleased! second cruise, but first time doing this discount and wait way. I had myself worked up and prepared for the worst...this location sounds ideal, deck level quiet and nice size for us.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  35 short days..thanks Disney


----------



## rkcoulter

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C- 7628
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Looks like a great location.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Booked two other rooms, and we are all in a row!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Over 2 months

Super excited to leave on our first Disney cruise!  Time to get he bags packed!


----------



## kangamommy

Hi!  Awesome graphs you guys!  I'm wondering if anyone has ever taken a look at whether the "better" rooms are given out to people who booked GT's EARLIER - like let's say 65 days out versus 30 days out?


----------



## tigger2002

It would be nice if everyone reported how many people are in their room.  Are the chances better to get a Family size room, such as 4 vs 5 on the Fantasy, if you have 3 or 4 people in your room as opposed to just two people?

>


----------



## scampbell2324

We purchased VGT for January 31st Fantasy and it's our first cruise!  Today is 12 days and the suspense is killing me!


----------



## MNMommyof2

We are patiently (more like IMPATIENTLY) waiting for our VGT room assignment for January 31st. Its only 12 days away!! I see from some prior posts that some people received their assignments 23 days in advance for this cruise - I'm jealous .

We are so excited!!


----------



## lmhall2000

tigger2002 said:


> It would be nice if everyone reported how many people are in their room.  Are the chances better to get a Family size room, such as 4 vs 5 on the Fantasy, if you have 3 or 4 people in your room as opposed to just two people?
> 
> >



You can not book GT with 5 in a room, you would have to book 2 rooms with 2 in one and 3 in the other...


----------



## DisFanHeather

I'm waiting for my ogt on the 2/1 magic 7 day. I'm so ridiculous--I've checked the site about a million times. I'm figuring maybe tomorrow?!


----------



## Jsppayne

We booked an OGT room on the Dream for 2/20.  Excited about the great deal we got!  Only took a few months of stalking DCL site to get an awesome deal


----------



## dtsand

MNMommyof2 said:


> We are patiently (more like IMPATIENTLY) waiting for our VGT room assignment for January 31st. Its only 12 days away!! I see from some prior posts that some people received their assignments 23 days in advance for this cruise - I'm jealous .
> 
> We are so excited!!


We are VGT on the Fantasy for Jan 31st.  I am constantly going in to check.  Still nothing.  The suspense is too much to handle!  LOL


----------



## scampbell2324

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* Fantasy VGT 1/31*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 11 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5C, 7160*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *First cruise, but AFT and near the stairs which will be great for us!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *48 Days*


----------



## lcarter0922

DisFanHeather said:


> I'm waiting for my ogt on the 2/1 magic 7 day. I'm so ridiculous--I've checked the site about a million times. I'm figuring maybe tomorrow?!



We are also patiently waiting for our room assignment for 2/1 on the Magic!!! Hoping it will be soon!!


----------



## ilovemykids1016

I am also waiting for my room assignment on 2/1 Magic.  Anticipation is killing me!


----------



## MNMommyof2

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Fantasy VGT 1/31
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C, 7060
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are very happy! It is centrally located and is by the stairs. There are staterooms above and below. Good reviews of the room. Non-obstructed views!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 53 Days


----------



## MNMommyof2

dtsand said:


> We are VGT on the Fantasy for Jan 31st.  I am constantly going in to check.  Still nothing.  The suspense is too much to handle!  LOL



We just got ours today for 1/31 VGT room! Yippee!!!!! It seems more "real" now that I can /write that on our luggage tags and continue the packing!


----------



## dtsand

MNMommyof2 said:


> We just got ours today for 1/31 VGT room! Yippee!!!!! It seems more "real" now that I can /write that on our luggage tags and continue the packing!



We just got our's!!!  Finally!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Hook326

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Fantasy VGT 1/31 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 9044 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy! This is only our second cruise so we don't have preferences for location yet. It gets good reviews and that makes me happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? I think it was day 74! I was waiting for this cruise to open up *gt


----------



## harleys mom

There are several of us on the Fantasy next week. We got 7540.


----------



## lcarter0922

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Magic 2/1
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9A 5008
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy!! Exact location I was hoping for!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 62


----------



## ilovemykids1016

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Magic 2/1
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C 2018
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy it is near elevators
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 34


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm wondering if Castaway Club status has anything to do with how "good" a cabin you get.  It might be helpful if folks could also list what level (silver, gold, platinum) CC member they are when reporting their cabin assignments.


----------



## lcarter0922

I'm CC Silver


----------



## lmhall2000

OKW Lover said:


> I'm wondering if Castaway Club status has anything to do with how "good" a cabin you get.  It might be helpful if folks could also list what level (silver, gold, platinum) CC member they are when reporting their cabin assignments.



We have only been on 3 cruises, 2 of them we were upgraded..those two were not full at all, on the kids sail free cruise, we still received rooms next to each other but no upgrade...I think they try their best...just might be easier on lesser filled ships to move the upgrades.


----------



## sirpengy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT, Wonder, Feb 6*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B 2102* 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy we are mid-ship.  Was hoping for higher deck but knew that wasn't probable*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 45*


----------



## Jeannie

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Wonder, Feb 6
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B 6590 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Looks good!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 38

We'll be CC gold on this trip


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

When do you think rooms OGT rooms will be assigned for the 2/14/15 sailing of the Fantasy?  The suspense has me on edge!


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

VeroBeachGirl said:


> When do you think rooms OGT rooms will be assigned for the 2/14/15 sailing of the Fantasy?  The suspense has me on edge!



Any time from now until 2/1!  Check every hour, it can hit at any time!  But I am betting on 1/31.  Good luck!!!


----------



## ilovemykids1016

I actually called the cruise line and they gave me my stateroom over the phone.  Might want to try that.


----------



## cruisermag

I'm also waiting for OGT for February 14 Fantasy.


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

ilovemykids1016 said:


> I actually called the cruise line and they gave me my stateroom over the phone.  Might want to try that.



So when you called, it was not showing online?  Correct?


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

ilovemykids1016 said:


> I actually called the cruise line and they gave me my stateroom over the phone.  Might want to try that.



Is this for the same sailing? Fantasy 2/14?


----------



## phinz

VeroBeachGirl said:


> Is this for the same sailing? Fantasy 2/14?



No. They're sailing Magic 2/1.


----------



## atbda

We are sailing on the Fantasy on 2/7 and have not received our VGT room numbers yet so those of you on the 2/14 sailing probably have a while to go yet.  I was hopeful when I checked this morning but still nothing.  Hope they show up soon!


----------



## Silver Queen

1.  VGT Fantasy 1/31
2. 10 days
3.  4B
4.  Couldn't be happier
5.  N/A
6.  About 70 days


----------



## TinknPink

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT for Magic 2/8*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A Navigators 5134*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy it is in the aft but did wish for a non-navigator verandah*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 48*


----------



## CruisingCamper

Still patiently waiting for my assignment! Sailing the Magic on 2/22, I know it will still be awhile, but I enjoy seeing all the others.


----------



## atbda

1. VGT Fantasy 2/7/15
2. 10 days
3. 5A
4. Happy!
5. Yes, connecting 
6. About 45 days


----------



## ForMyBoys

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT for Fantasy 2/7
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E Rooms 5162/5164
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy, I like the kids club floor and like the extended balcony.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting which was an awesome suprise.  
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? I booked in early December.


----------



## Countingbackwards

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT for Fantasy 2/7
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A Room 10500
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Moderately happy, I like that it should be quiet, but seems that the balcony will be less private than usual.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? I booked in early January, so about 30 days.


----------



## huntingmood

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT for Fantasy 2/7*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9d and Room 6504*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Having seen some pictures of this room, I am a little bit disappointed. The windows is slanted so that you may think "skyview" guaranteed instead of "oceanview".*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 30 days.*


----------



## huntingmood

cruisermag said:


> I'm also waiting for OGT for February 14 Fantasy.



Any news?


----------



## cruisermag

Nothing yet!!


----------



## CruisingCamper

Still waiting too


----------



## mmouse37

huntingmood said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT for Fantasy 2/7*
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9d and Room 6504*
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Having seen some pictures of this room, I am a little bit disappointed. The windows is slanted so that you may think "skyview" guaranteed instead of "oceanview".*
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 30 days.*



The size of these corner rooms makes up for the slanted porthole, at least to me.  Love having so much space.  We have been in 8504 and 8006 several times.

MJ


----------



## princessmommyx3

huntingmood said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT for Fantasy 2/7
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9d and Room 6504
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Having seen some pictures of this room, I am a little bit disappointed. The windows is slanted so that you may think "skyview" guaranteed instead of "oceanview".
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 30 days.



I have stayed in 6504 on the Dream and while it is sort of a bummer to have a sky view instead if an ocean view, the TONS of extra space in both the room & bathroom more than make up for it IMO.


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

I tried to make a fake booking for my 2/14 Fantasy sailing. At the time, their were only veranda staterooms available (I used a party of 2).  
I booked an OGT for the sailing, does that mean I'll probably get a Veranda room? 
Frankly, I'm going to be happy wherever I am as long as I don't have to cook or clean but, I'm a little intrigued.


----------



## huntingmood

That's very kind of you by saying so.  I saw those room pictures pretty dull and dark, and I don't see curtains. It is a party of 3, so the space would be pretty much wasted. lols..


----------



## huntingmood

princessmommyx3 said:


> I have stayed in 6504 on the Dream and while it is sort of a bummer to have a sky view instead if an ocean view, the TONS of extra space in both the room & bathroom more than make up for it IMO.



That's very kind of you by saying so.  I saw those room pictures pretty dull and dark, and I don't see curtains. It is a party of 3, so the space would be pretty much wasted. lols..


----------



## lmhall2000

VeroBeachGirl said:


> I tried to make a fake booking for my 2/14 Fantasy sailing. At the time, their were only veranda staterooms available (I used a party of 2).
> I booked an OGT for the sailing, does that mean I'll probably get a Veranda room?
> Frankly, I'm going to be happy wherever I am as long as I don't have to cook or clean but, I'm a little intrigued.



Not quite...those booked prior to GT rates will likely get upgraded first...so if they booked OGty..they will move up to Verandahs so those who book OGT will get Oceanview..but if they have enough openings, they will move OGT to Verandah...kind of like first come first serve. 
Just because they show 'no' availability it all changes when they start assigning rooms, since more last minute travelers are apt to pay lowest fare for inside rooms, they open those up and move pre paid passengers (GTY) better upgrades. But, I have received upgrades in GT...so just hope it's not a full ship


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

lmhall2000 said:


> Not quite...those booked prior to GT rates will likely get upgraded first...so if they booked OGty..they will move up to Verandahs so those who book OGT will get Oceanview..but if they have enough openings, they will move OGT to Verandah...kind of like first come first serve.
> Just because they show 'no' availability it all changes when they start assigning rooms, since more last minute travelers are apt to pay lowest fare for inside rooms, they open those up and move pre paid passengers (GTY) better upgrades. But, I have received upgrades in GT...so just hope it's not a full ship



Thanks for the info!


----------



## VeroBeachGirl

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT for Fantasy 2/14*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  8C Rooms 7672 and 7670

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very Happy!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting! 

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 30 days.

*


----------



## CruisingCamper

Still waiting


----------



## cruisermag

OGT   
11 days
9c
Cabin 7500
I think so...would love to know more about cabin.
Around 35 days

Sailing feb 14 on fantasy


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok, so people seem to be learning about the cruises right before ours!  We are sailing on Feb 21!


----------



## phinz

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok, so people seem to be learning about the cruises right before ours!  We are sailing on Feb 21!



Still waiting on ours for the 21st too...


----------



## bobbiwoz

I suppose next Wednesday could be when we find out.


----------



## lmhall2000

cruisermag said:


> OGT
> 11 days
> 9c
> Cabin 7500
> I think so...would love to know more about cabin.
> Around 35 days
> 
> Sailing feb 14 on fantasy



On the main DCL forum, there is a sticky linking you to room reports...your cabins should have several room reports that will help you know more details about location and features


----------



## CruisingCamper

I am so ready to get my room assignment. Waiting on Magic 2/22


----------



## tigger2002

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok, so people seem to be learning about the cruises right before ours!  We are sailing on Feb 21!


 
Just got my room assignment for Feb 21st


#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT for Fantasy Feb 21st*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5160, this is the one with an extended varanda 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy I think.  It is listed as a Deluxe Family but several people say it is smaller and only sleep three.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 48*


----------



## CruisingCamper

How did you find out? Did you keep checking the website? or did they notify you?


----------



## phinz

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT for Fantasy Feb 21st
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A - 10512 and 10514.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Meh. I like being on starboard this time. Not sure I'm happy with being directly below the exercise room, but the noise can't be worse than having CMs dragging chairs across the deck at 7 in the morning when I stayed in Concierge on deck 12.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes. Directly next to each other and connecting.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? I don't know. I can't remember. 45? 50? Something like that.


----------



## phinz

CruisingCamper said:


> How did you find out? Did you keep checking the website? or did they notify you?



I just checked the website.


----------



## CruisingCamper

Thanks! I am on the Magic Feb 22nd...hoping that we get ours tomorrow


----------



## bobbiwoz

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  OGT on Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy..
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 24 days


----------



## Dug720

tigger2002 said:


> Just got my room assignment for Feb 21st
> 
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT for Fantasy Feb 21st*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5160, this is the one with an extended varanda
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy I think.  It is listed as a Deluxe Family but several people say it is smaller and only sleep three.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 48*



I got a 4E for my 8B GTY booking, and as I understand it (I cruise on Saturday), yes, the cabin is the size of the regular verandah cabin (and doesn't have the round tub in the bathroom), but because of the oversize verandah it's categorized a 4E rather than a 5-something.

I don't know about the number of occupants, but if you booked for more than 3 people, they shouldn't have put you in a cabin that only sleeps 3. If there are 1-3 of you, they definitely can put you in a cabin that only sleeps 3 as they likely need those that sleep 4 or 5 for families with that many.


----------



## CruisingCamper

nope...still no word!


----------



## Auntieluncher

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on Magic sailing 2/22
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy I'm on the ship!!  Was hoping for an upgrade at least to a 10 so we could have the split bath, but considering the price we got the cabin for, I'm not complaining.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35 days


----------



## Ofinn

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on Magic sailing 2/22
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? HAPPY! This is our first cruise without a verandah so I am happy to get an upper deck.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on Magic sailing 2/22
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9A
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? HAPPY! This is our first cruise without a verandah so I am happy to get an upper deck.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 days


Have a blast Ofinn - glad you got a stateroom you are happy with.


----------



## iceskhy43

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? IGT Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9, Deck 5, room 5135
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 11B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Loved our room. Deck 5 AFT. Easy access to stairs, elevators and kids club
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ? 36


----------



## Gretel

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room? OGT Magic 2/22
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category did you get (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)? 9
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? was hoping for a higher deck
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting
#6- How many days before departure date did you book ? 34


----------



## CruisingCamper

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT on Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy...I know everyone doesn't get upgrades, but I am so thankful that we are on Deck 5 and not Deck 2.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 70


----------



## tonysteph

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT & VGT
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11a & 5b
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Not sure, room reviews seem to be limited for both rooms though no indication of bad rooms.. Any help would be appreciated. I do believe we got a good deal in being afforded staterooms on deck 7.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes; few doors down from one another
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 90

Anyone have any information on 7614 and 7629?


----------



## MikeBTN

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Magic 3/1-3/8
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9D
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not sure, haven't been able to find any reviews. Right next to gangway. But for the money we're super happy. We paid roughly 60% of retail price for this same class when we booked. May see if there are upgrades available at port, but likely will stay put unless its a screaming deal.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47 days


----------



## IndyDisneyFan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT Magic 3/1-3/8
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?   7A #5640
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Not thrilled with the location on deck 5 but the cabin is isolated from the kid's areas (we don't have any kids with us).  We were hoping for an upgrade to a higher category and deck but I am sure it will be fine.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?   N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   About 60 days


----------



## tonysteph

Thanks for posting on here about your stateroom assignments. I was starting to think no one was going on this cruise.   Can you provide any thoughts on the rooms my family and I receive for the upcoming 3/1 Magic Cruise. I know there  are places to review rooms however it seems that they are from 2000 -2010; all prior to any sort of re-imagination of the ship.

-Deck 7.. good right?
-

Initially when booking I came across a secret deck/verandah on the AFT of Deck 7.. seems they did away with that.    Anyone have any ideas or tips …. suggestions… that would relate to traveling with a 2 year old. Seems he won't be able to go in any the pools, with swim diaper or without, and will be too young to engage in any of the clubs/activity groups…..

Any thoughts are much appreciated. 10 days now!


----------



## lmhall2000

Sure! I see quite a few parents with toddlers climbing up and down the stairs  the kids love it  I also see parents with their 2 year olds in Diversions when they have trivia or family games...they can dance with the best of them  I would think that your two year old could easily do the sprinklers with Donald Duck's nephews  I thought they added something like that on Magic? You'll have a blast!


----------



## mmouse37

tonysteph said:


> Thanks for posting on here about your stateroom assignments. I was starting to think no one was going on this cruise.   Can you provide any thoughts on the rooms my family and I receive for the upcoming 3/1 Magic Cruise. I know there  are places to review rooms however it seems that they are from 2000 -2010; all prior to any sort of re-imagination of the ship.
> 
> -Deck 7.. good right?
> -AFT - good for those that may get sea sick?
> -7629 (IGT)
> -7614 (VGT)
> 
> Initially when booking I came across a secret deck/verandah on the AFT of Deck 7.. seems they did away with that.    Anyone have any ideas or tips …. suggestions… that would relate to traveling with a 2 year old. Seems he won't be able to go in any the pools, with swim diaper or without, and will be too young to engage in any of the clubs/activity groups…..
> 
> Any thoughts are much appreciated. 10 days now!



Deck 4 is a great place for kids to stretch their legs (with parental supervision of course).  toddlers seem to love to the long expanse of deck.  Also, there is a splash area on the Magic that your toddler can play in.  In the evening they always have live music in the Promenade Lounge on Deck 3 and there are always TONS of young kids dancing away to the music.  It is fun to watch them having such a good time.  There are plenty of places to enjoy onboard for all ages.

MJ


----------



## tonysteph

mmouse37 said:


> Deck 4 is a great place for kids to stretch their legs (with parental supervision of course).  toddlers seem to love to the long expanse of deck.  Also, there is a splash area on the Magic that your toddler can play in.  In the evening they always have live music in the Promenade Lounge on Deck 3 and there are always TONS of young kids dancing away to the music.  It is fun to watch them having such a good time.  There are plenty of places to enjoy onboard for all ages.
> 
> MJ


Thank you!

I appreciate you taking the time to respond with suggestions on 'focus' areas for a 2 year old. 



See you real soon!


----------



## gabeoak

Hi there. Awhile back in this thread someone posted tables data frequencies.  So the idea of your charts were very much one of my first thoughts as I worked my way through the thread!! One additional thought I had was to see what *day of the week* rooms are typically assigned.
It seems to me that it's possible that the variation around that magic 11 day mark could be due to weekend or even holidays? Or perhaps a particular ship is assigned on a particular day of the week, typically.


----------



## MikeBTN

gabeoak said:


> Hi there. Awhile back in this thread someone posted tables data frequencies.  So the idea of your charts were very much one of my first thoughts as I worked my way through the thread!! One additional thought I had was to see what *day of the week* rooms are typically assigned.
> It seems to me that it's possible that the variation around that magic 11 day mark could be due to weekend or even holidays? Or perhaps a particular ship is assigned on a particular day of the week, typically.



It looks like for 7-day trips the Magic *GT rooms are posted the Wednesday a week before embarkation.  Works out to 11 days.

As for price difference, for 2 adults & 2 kids (ages 2 & 4), we booked OGT about 45 days prior to sailing on March 1st on the Magic.  Assigned 9D room.  Current retail is $4300, we paid $3,100, about a 30% discount.


----------



## gabeoak

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 3/7/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5D #6534
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It's okay. Close to elevators and overlooks the extended verandah below. Also a connecting room. But, hey. It's a 5D not a 6 or a 7. So not complaining a bit.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A sort of. My parents booked a room and stated we did not prefer to be connected except for dining. But we were put connecting.  I can't tell if either 6534 or 6536 had the upper pull down berth. I saw a photo on flickr that seemed to look like 6536 does NOT have a pull down
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 35 days


----------



## tiffpaige

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Fantasy, 2/28/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5A, cabin 10652, starboard aft
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very happy- 20' from the elevator/stairs to Cabanas--starboard side and Aft is what I hoped for!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 64


----------



## DisneyDiva2006

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 3/7/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B #8076
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I think so....it's our first cruise.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? They are on the same floor about 15 rooms from one another.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 70 days


----------



## baileyhouse

Hi Everyone-
I just booked a VGT room on the 3/21 sailing of the Fantasy for 6 of us (2 rooms). Looking forward to seeing which rooms we will be assigned.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how they assign the rooms? I have looked online and there are approx 45 rooms available in the VGT category and of those there are 10 sets of connecting rooms. If they don't get filled, do you think they try and connect people who are traveling together? Do they typically fill the nicer rooms (higher category rooms) first?

Thank you!


----------



## lin7

baileyhouse said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I just booked a VGT room on the 3/21 sailing of the Fantasy for 6 of us (2 rooms). Looking forward to seeing which rooms we will be assigned.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how they assign the rooms? I have looked online and there are approx 45 rooms available in the VGT category and of those there are 10 sets of connecting rooms. If they don't get filled, do you think they try and connect people who are traveling together? Do they typically fill the nicer rooms (higher category rooms) first?
> 
> Thank you!


If you book two rooms they will try best to put you near each other and in connecting rooms if possible.


----------



## zymurgy1999

How do you know that there are 45 rooms available in the VGT category.  I have seen this referenced in other posts where people know a definite number of rooms in a category and say that they see it online.  Where can I find this information?


----------



## lin7

You can check to see how many veranda rooms are available by going through the booking process and selecting for instance 5A and choosing your room number, then you'll see how many rooms there are left in each category


----------



## baileyhouse

zymurgy1999 said:


> How do you know that there are 45 rooms available in the VGT category.  I have seen this referenced in other posts where people know a definite number of rooms in a category and say that they see it online.  Where can I find this information?



I choose the cruise that I will be sailing on, then I went into the Verandah staterooms category and then proceeded to choose each category and pretended I was going to book a room and when it asked my to choose a stateroom it states the rooms that remain in that category...I literally did this for each category....Does this make sense?


----------



## zymurgy1999

Aha, very interesting, but do you think that they are showing every room that is available?  I don't see 45 veranda rooms.


----------



## lin7

They should be showing all the rooms available.  You need to go into every category and check the availability.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post images here, but I screen capped all the rooms available.  My apologies if this is against the rules


----------



## baileyhouse

lin7 said:


> They should be showing all the rooms available.  You need to go into every category and check the availability.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post images here, but I screen capped all the rooms available.  My apologies if this is against the rules


exactly...but missing the 5A and 5E category rooms...which gets you up to approx 45 rooms available currently...


----------



## zymurgy1999

So what happens when I select a category and it says that it not available, rather it is GTY, but it does not give me a GTY rate?


----------



## lin7

opps sorry, I missed the two categories.


----------



## baileyhouse

No idea...sorry


----------



## lin7

zymurgy1999 said:


> So what happens when I select a category and it says that it not available, rather it is GTY, but it does not give me a GTY rate?


7A is not available, so it gives you the option to pick GTY and it is the GTY rate.  If you want the GTY rate then pick GTY option.  People are just checking availability to see what rooms are available that they might likely get assigned if they pick GTY.


----------



## zymurgy1999

I am sorry, but I am not understanding this so please bear with me.  For this cruise I can pick category 9D as an option for $3,381.74 (2 people).  There is no outside guaranty rate available on the primary page.  When I go to select a room it says that there are no rooms available in this category and that I will be GTY status.  When I choose GTY status the price does not change.


----------



## Dug720

The price does not change with GTY status.

*GT are the ones that have a different rate. And then you would not be selecting a specific number and letter category but IGT, OGT, or VGT.


----------



## lin7

That price you quoted is the 9D guarantee status.


----------



## zymurgy1999

Got it.  Will not waste your guys time any more.  I need to google these questions myself before doing what I just did.  Sorry to everyone.


----------



## lin7

I've been keeping an eye on VGT rates for April, and it looks like there's no longer VGTrates for April 25th.  Do VGT rates usually come back once they're taken off?


----------



## OKW Lover

lin7 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on VGT rates for April, and it looks like there's no longer VGTrates for April 25th.  Do VGT rates usually come back once they're taken off?



Usually?  No.  Do they?  Yes, sometimes the do reappear.


----------



## lin7

Thanks OKW Lover

I hope they reappear.  We want to do back to back cruise because the last time we did cruise and disneyworld it was tiring, one week on the cruise then two weeks in disneyworld.


----------



## mmouse37

The list that DCL shows of the available cabins in each category may not be the complete list.  They show some of the available cabins but not all.  There could be other cabins available in those categories.

To answer the other question....when a category shows up at GTY that does not mean it is at a lower price.  Only the last minute IGT, OGT or VGT rates are discounted.  A regular GTY booking is the same price as if you could book a specific cabin number.

GTY and IGT, OGT and VGT are completely different animals.

MJ


----------



## tidefan

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   VGT Magic 3/29-4/5

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   25 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?   5C #6100

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   Should be fine! It is a connecting stateroom though, so I am not sure if that reduces storage somewhat...

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?   N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   32 days


----------



## NoodlesMom

I'm still waiting for the March 15 Magic.


----------



## nicis

NoodlesMom said:


> I'm still waiting for the March 15 Magic.


Me too NoodlesMom!  ALAS we may be neighbours!!


----------



## lexiconjoe

nicis said:


> Me too NoodlesMom!  ALAS we may be neighbours!!


Me three NoodlesMom and nicis!


----------



## NoodlesMom

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 2, 10C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment?  Yes!  Got a split bath.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Approx 60


----------



## nicis

lexiconjoe said:


> Me three NoodlesMom and nicis!


They're UP!!!!  We're on 5, far apart but the right deck for us!


----------



## nicis

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT and VGT Magic March 15-22

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Deck 5, OGT 9A and VGT 5C

#4. Are you happy with your assignment? Yes! I love deck 5 it is on the same floor and kids clubs (for our age range) and one floor down to dinner.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? no, unfortunately but on same side 

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Approx 17


----------



## Kumi

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Magic 3/15-22

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A #6136 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I was hoping for a non-Navigator, but I'm still hopeful magic can happen!  

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 22 days


----------



## Pcorvette

cscream13 said:


> Finally an assignment...!!!
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Fantasy Eastern 11/16/13
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 (around 5:30 p.m. Tuesday)
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Cat. 4B, Room 8632
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled!!  Got a bigger room than the standard verandah and saved a bundle with the VGT rate.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 70ish
> #7. Castaway Club member level? N/A (new to DCL)


Hi!! We just booked room 8632 on the Fantasy and I was wondering if you could tell me how the room was?
Was there an obstructed view or anything annoying with where it is located.
I can't seem to find any info on this room.
Thank you!!


----------



## Pcorvette

cprofits said:


> #1. Did you book an IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> VGT, 8/25 Fantasy
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> Cat 4B - cabin 8632
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> I should be happy, right?  I'm not very knowledgeable about DCL categories.  I would have liked a big aft veranda but this is great.  It's a connecting cabin - any thoughts on the cons of that?
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 5 months


Hi!! We just booked 8632 on the Fantasy.
Just wondering if there was any kind of obstructed view or anything annoying about the room.
Haven't been able to find any pictures of it.
Thank you, this is my first Disney cruise!


----------



## mrsmarilyn

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Magic 3/22-29

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17 days

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A 5132

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm not sure.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 34 days


----------



## Princess Bette

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  OGT Magic 3/22/15 7 day Western

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  17

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  9B 2056

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the category - location is questionable.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Around 60

We took a gamble with an OGT rate and overall are pleased, especially with the low rates. So excited to finally be sailing on the Magic!


----------



## mrsmarilyn

Princess Bette said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  OGT Magic 3/22/15 7 day Western
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  17
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  9B 2056
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the category - location is questionable.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Around 60
> 
> We took a gamble with an OGT rate and overall are pleased, especially with the low rates. So excited to finally be sailing on the Magic!



Hey we are on the same cruise!!


----------



## disneydave2003

Anyone receive their VGT assignment for the 3/27 Dream cruise?  curious where people are being placed.  it looks like there are still a fair amount of rooms available in that category.


----------



## nursetink

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy, 3/21

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A; 10536

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes, honestly any stateroom on the ship would be perfect.  It is a vacation from normal, everyday life and routines.  We are excited to be cruising with Mickey again.

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

6. How many days before departure date did you book?  58


----------



## yoshimd

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 3/21/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C 7552
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Good Location, great upgrade over 7A!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44 days


----------



## baileyhouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 3/21/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5D-6156 & 6160
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Super Happy! Aft, deck 6.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting!  Took the gamble & it paid off!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 32 days


----------



## sJv2011

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 3/21/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A 9540
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Yes and no. I did not want to be so close to the elevator/stair area. Happy to be on an upper deck.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? a little over 60, made reservation 1/13/15


----------



## Mlssa95

Has anyone received their room assignment for the 3/29 Magic cruise? We are still waiting.


----------



## Grumpymom73

Mlssa95 said:


> Has anyone received their room assignment for the 3/29 Magic cruise? We are still waiting.



We are also sailing the Magic 3/29.   Have not received our cabin assignment yet.


----------



## tidefan

Grumpymom73 said:


> We are also sailing the Magic 3/29.   Have not received our cabin assignment yet.


We got ours a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Grumpymom73

mddisneyfamily said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?    IGT Magic 3/29/15
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   10
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  11A #6037
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Pretty happy. It's a good location.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?   47


----------



## iambrink

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 4/25
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4C #7634
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? first time booking VGT; always choose a cabin on Deck 8.  For the money we paid this location is OK, but love the extra space with the deluxe family category...very happy!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 54


----------



## otten

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Magic Western Caribbean April 26

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10b

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy. Was hoping for a cat 10 and we got it. 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## castaway3

1. Did you book IGT, OGT, or VGT room, and on which ship?  VGT Fantasy 5A

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room ? 21

3. What category and room did you get ? 4A

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got " leftover" undesirable room / location?   we are  we got upgraded  from a 5A to 4A on the 9th deck..this will be the largest room we've ever had 

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together ? N/A

6. How many days before departure date did you book? 33


----------



## Deniz

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT MAGIC April 26, 2015
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B #8518
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It seems like a lovely spot but this is our first cruise so we shall see! I'm just happy that it's not HA room and that we do have the split bathroom.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 54


----------



## Alexle2007

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 4/25/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E 5548````````````````````````
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Not really sure, last time we were sailed the Fantasy in a family verandah room so not sure what to expect. But given that it's for DH's 50th birthday, I am sure we will have a great time no more what!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Not sure, as soon as VGT became available.


----------



## lspst8

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 4/25/15
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4B 8598
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It loos great to me! Midship, close to elevators so no coomplaints here.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? My reservation was linked with another but we didn't book together. We are only 2 doors apart on the same floor.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months exactly


----------



## DisneyPrincess

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Magic 5/03/15
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 2030 and 2032, I think they are 9c's
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I think they look good. Good location near elevators, only concern is they are under the Rockin Bar D lounge so there may be a noise issue.
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting!
6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 42 or so...


----------



## suzu

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? OGT Magic 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 1034
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? No, but upgraded at port to 5C for $600
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 18 days


----------



## weloveheidi

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/02/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 04D, 6636 & 6634

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, deck 5, midship, connecting rooms, as requested.  Both are the larger "family" rooms!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Connecting!

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45


----------



## CareyWA

We are on the 05/09/15 cruise on Fantasy booked in VGT.   The cruise was wide open for a very long time but within the last 2 weeks has pretty much sold out.   Should I be worried that we will get a bad room because the cruise is sold out? Is that normal for the cruise to book up so quickly?  There were hundreds of rooms left not even 2 weeks ago?


----------



## CareyWA

Also, my daughter has mild special needs that include a communication disorder.  Is there a way to get this noted so that if the need should arise a staff member would know that she can't communicate danger, etc effectively?


----------



## jwdisney14

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05D, Deck 6

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Was hoping for a larger family room, but i'm pleased.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 53


----------



## CareyWA

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? bummed a litte, was hoping for an upgrade but super excited for a fun cruise just the same!  Can't wait!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60


----------



## DnA2010

jwdisney14 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05D, Deck 6
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Was hoping for a larger family room, but i'm pleased.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 53



Thank you for posting! Also booked a VGT so will def start checking- did it change when you log into your reservation or did you get an email notification or something along those lines?


----------



## DnA2010

CareyWA said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7A
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? bummed a litte, was hoping for an upgrade but super excited for a fun cruise just the same!  Can't wait!
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 60




Hi there,
Also waiting on a VGT- just wondering how you were notified? did you log on and see the change or receive an email notification?


----------



## jwdisney14

DnA2010 said:


> Thank you for posting! Also booked a VGT so will def start checking- did it change when you log into your reservation or did you get an email notification or something along those lines?



I just logged in and checked my reservation, and there it was. No email or other notification.


----------



## CareyWA

just Logged in and it was there.


----------



## DnA2010

Thanks  I only booked 44 days out so will see if mine comes today also, or later this week. I'm guessing it was in the first section "Reservation Summary" ?


----------



## DnA2010

Tried again and there it is!


#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- looks fine to me! We are very happy 

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 44


----------



## KonaSteve

Hi All!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Fantasy 05/09/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C 

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- Very Happy!

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? about 35

We are very happy!!  Can't wait for the cruise!


----------



## EReyeSee

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 5/20 Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 6A, 5150
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? unsure! bigger verandah/aft, negative reviews about engine noise.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 41


----------



## pixiedustrehab

Anyone else waiting to hear their room assignment for VGT on the May 30th sailing on the Fantasy?


----------



## geetey

pixiedustrehab said:


> Anyone else waiting to hear their room assignment for VGT on the May 30th sailing on the Fantasy?



Finally showed up tonight!  Seems rather late to me but happy to know where we are staying.  Do we just write our stateroom number on the tags that arrived?  They are blank.  Last year when we traveled VGT, we were assigned a room in time for it to be noted on our tags.  

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 5/30 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c 7536
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"? Looks good to us.  Near the elevators but we actually prefer that.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 7 weeks, 49 days


----------



## MelSpees

geetey said:


> Finally showed up tonight!  Seems rather late to me but happy to know where we are staying.  Do we just write our stateroom number on the tags that arrived?  They are blank.  Last year when we traveled VGT, we were assigned a room in time for it to be noted on our tags.
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 5/30 Fantasy
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5c 7536
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"? Looks good to us.  Near the elevators but we actually prefer that.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 7 weeks, 49 days


Yes. You just right the number on your tags. Have a good trip.


----------



## Dug720

pixiedustrehab said:


> Anyone else waiting to hear their room assignment for VGT on the May 30th sailing on the Fantasy?



They reserve the right to assign even as late as at the port when you're checking in.


----------



## Anisum

1. IGT on the Magic
2. 14 Days
3. 9D Room 1040
4. I'm happy with it but I think some people might be disappointed with the deck/location in relation to the elevator. I mean I got an Ocean View Room so I can't really complain and the reviews look good
5. N/A
6. 70 Days maybe


----------



## shelderfergirl

1. VGT on Fantasy
2. 12 days
3. 5E 7190
4. LOVED!!  Huge handicap cabin with huge aft balcony!! Only negative is the vibrations but worth it. 
5.N/A
6. 40 days


----------



## hbsprite

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 7A Navigator's Verandah Fantasy 08/15/2015

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 32

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05a, 9022 + 9024

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, connecting rooms and forward, which we prefer.  Upgraded from Navigator's Verandah to full verandah.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting!

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 38


----------



## Ofinn

hbsprite said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 7A Navigator's Verandah Fantasy 08/15/2015
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 32
> 
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05a, 9022 + 9024
> 
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy, connecting rooms and forward, which we prefer.  Upgraded from Navigator's Verandah to full verandah.
> 
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting!
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 38


 
Was this VGT or 7a GTY? I don't see any VGT rates for that cruise.


----------



## hbsprite

Ofinn said:


> Was this VGT or 7a GTY? I don't see any VGT rates for that cruise.



Sorry, it was a 7a GTY.


----------



## mmouse37

Anybody book any IGT or OGT on the Wonder Panama Canal cruise on 10/23?  I know it is early to be assigned a cabin but just wondering if possibly any were yet.

MJ


----------



## JanMW

We booked an IGT for the Panama Cruise.  We just got our assigned room #6587.  I'd love to know what category it is.


----------



## PIGLETSMOMMA

6587 on the Wonder is an 11A


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

JanMW said:


> We booked an IGT for the Panama Cruise.  We just got our assigned room #6587.  I'd love to know what category it is.




For future reference:
http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DCL_DeckPlans.jpg


----------



## imm93

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?    *Wonder VGT  11/20*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  *11 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *think its 6A #7632*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/loc?  *seems ok*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?* N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *35 days*


----------



## ACDSNY

Looks like I have to wait a little longer for my Dec 4th assignment.


----------



## T.daelynn

Are there any other posts that update the release for these specials?


----------



## HollandmillerFamily

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 (several others on the same cruise also got their assignment today)*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A 10656*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It feels like a leftover; as far aft as you can get (last one at the end of the hall) without facing the back of the ship.  While I do think it's a less-desirable location/room, I'm not unhappy; we're still going on a cruise.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *66 days*


----------



## tnthowlett

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 (others on the same cruise also got their assignment today and yesterday)*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4D 6086 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Very Happy perfectly midship with kids club one deck below and only staterooms above (large room 299sqft)*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *9 days!!!!!!!!! Nail Biter!*


----------



## ajo

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Magic*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B 7600 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* great location near the elevators*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *14 days*


----------



## MyJCrew

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *19*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A- 10156*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I've always sailed mid-ship before so I can't say if I have an issue with the aft location they assigned me, though there are concerning reviews of rooms in this location.  In any case, I'm going on a Disney cruise!  (we're easy to please *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 36*


----------



## tinkermom_of_two

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6A 6654*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pretty excited to get the huge far aft balcony, but also realize we could easily be bumped if someone books needing the handicap accessible verandah room*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 35*


----------



## katellynne

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 (on a Tuesday)*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A- 10644*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's a great category and room, and they did give us connecting cabins.  I happen to prefer forward instead of aft though and was able to make the move at check in.  Lost the connecting cabins with my parents but they understood.  They prefer aft so my dad can smoke at meridian.  Also for anyone else this might help, our reservations were not made together or at the same time and the connecting cabins were not even requested.  All we did was link the reservations together.  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*yes-connecting*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 32*


----------



## Lacoccinelle

Did you have to pay more to move.  Were they nice about changing the cabin even though you had a GT rate?  We are waiting for our assignment for 4/24 magic 7 night and have OGT. We are afraid it looks like the only rooms left in ocean view are 500 and next to it, which are above the theatre with horrible reviews. 
Thanks


katellynne said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 (on a Tuesday)*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A- 10644*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's a great category and room, and they did give us connecting cabins.  I happen to prefer forward instead of aft though and was able to make the move at check in.  Lost the connecting cabins with my parents but they understood.  They prefer aft so my dad can smoke at meridian.  Also for anyone else this might help, our reservations were not made together or at the same time and the connecting cabins were not even requested.  All we did was link the reservations together.  *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*yes-connecting*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?* 32*


----------



## katellynne

Lacoccinelle said:


> Did you have to pay more to move.  Were they nice about changing the cabin even though you had a GT rate?  We are waiting for our assignment for 4/24 magic 7 night and have OGT. We are afraid it looks like the only rooms left in ocean view are 500 and next to it, which are above the theatre with horrible reviews.
> Thanks


We did not have to pay more because it was the same category, they called it a lateral move.  They were nice!  I am not sure at that point how aware they are what rate you paid for or if it matters, especially since it was after check in and there was no upgrade cost involved.   You should get your assignment by 10-11 days out for your cabin and there is no telling what inventory is really available based on the website.  And there is always the possibility you get upgraded at assignment to verandah!   Bad reviews aside, there are no bad cabins on a Disney Cruise IMO!  We stayed in a 2nd floor that we were assigned from an OGT that was under Wavebands and while we definitely noticed all the loud music for some reason it never actually cost us a nights sleep


----------



## Lacoccinelle

Thanks for answering. If we do get that cabin, I will kindly ask. I will be happy with the ocean view. We gave always been upgraded at the Wilderness and Animal Kingdom lodged, so I won't be expecting a veranda!  So excited!


----------



## Lacoccinelle

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Ogt magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B and 9C
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We got what we booked, got a great price.  Floor 2 I am glad to not be above the theatre. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Same floor, same side of ship, but 30 rooms apart
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? booked  6 weeks out


----------



## brochad1611

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy with the category!  We are forward...would have preferred Mid or Aft to be closer to the drink machines and kids clubs.....but I never complain when I pay the VGT price!!!!!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *72 days*


----------



## melni

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *A little disappointed...was hoping for a full balcony but the location seems great. I'm sure I'll love it--just had different expectations (my fault)*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *90ish days*


----------



## yelnad

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9ish?*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *We are happy -- it'll be a hike to refill our drinks, but we'll work it out. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *83 days*


----------



## Sneezie

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream guaranteed cat 07A*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A/10534*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes, we are!!!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 16 *days*


----------



## AnnieFD

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy for the June 4th -n June 11th 2016 Eastern Caribbean Sailing*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6A - Room 9168*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Great room. About as far back as you can get but awesome deck and right by stairs so a quick run up to Cabanas and pools!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? A*pproximately 60 days*


----------



## jwdisney14

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Oceanview w/ Verandah, Disney Fantasy 6/4-11

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B, Deck 8

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We're happy! Near the elevators, 3 floors under spa, 3 floors and a walk to the kids' clubs!

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

6. How many days before departure date did you book? 74


----------



## MaineChapmans

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *90 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *05B, 6086 and 6088*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Excited, mid ship, near elevators (easy for Mom-in-law). Verandas!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *adjoining*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *90 days*


----------



## Rose M

Has anyone got there room number yet for a VGT room on the Disney Fantasy June 18th cruise?


----------



## Howe

Bump! Anyone else awaiting room numbers for the 7/9 Fantasy? I refreshed that DCL page like 60 times today!!


----------



## m3owbox

When do you typically get your room assignment and how do you get it?


----------



## Howe

m3owbox said:


> When do you typically get your room assignment and how do you get it?


It varies and technically DCL can assign the room as late as when you arrive at the port, but according to other people's posts, for the Fantasy rooms are typically assigned around 11 days or so before the cruise. You see your room number by logging into the DCL website and looking at your reservation details.


----------



## Howe

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*VGT Fantasy 7/9*

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room*? 9 days before; on a Thursday morning *

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, Deck 9, 9146*

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirableroom/location?  *looks good to me! Very nice room for the price. Close to stairs, and only two decks down from Cabanas.* 

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

6. How many days before departure date did you book? *32

So excited to have my room number! Waiting has been torture!*


----------



## Travels4One

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*VGT Dream*

2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room*? 6, Friday sometime after 4pm*

3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A, 5024*

4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirableroom/location?  *Not happy. This is literally the worst veranda room on the ship. The room next door (extended veranda) can see into it! *

5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

6. How many days before departure date did you book? *9 and I believe I got the last VGT which is probably why the horrible room. *


----------



## JenniHP

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *VGT Fantasy*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room*? 10, after 2pm EST*
3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B #8542*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It was fine. We were infront of the elevators, which we thought would be an issue with the noise, but we never really heard anything. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6. How many days before departure date did you book? *63 days*


----------



## Ciara Lopez

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room*? 10 days, between 8-10 am*
3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B #8034*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I am very happy, we seem to be centrally located and we are between floors with no restaurants or dance clubs close by. Noise shouldn't be an issue. We did not get an obstructed view. I am happy with the selection, there isn't much more I could ask for.  *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We did book two rooms and we were assigned connecting rooms (so thankful) This will make the trip so much easier and more fun. Can't wait to open the balcony dividers. *
6. How many days before departure date did you book? *67 days*


----------



## FrozenFosters

Anyone waiting for *GT assignment for the 20/08 sailing on The Magic?


----------



## MamaLotus

FrozenFosters said:


> Anyone waiting for *GT assignment for the 20/08 sailing on The Magic?



Yes us!  We have three staterooms and I'm very eagerly waiting for our VGT stateroom assignment.  Given prior poster's comments we might get the assignment on the 10th?  I'm a little jealous that MaineChapmans got theirs so quickly!


----------



## FrozenFosters

MamaLotus said:


> Yes us!  We have three staterooms and I'm very eagerly waiting for our VGT stateroom assignment.  Given prior poster's comments we might get the assignment on the 10th?  I'm a little jealous that MaineChapmans got theirs so quickly!


I'm so excited. I honestly wouldn't know the difference between rooms as it's our first cruise but I think it's adding to the excitement!
Yeah, I was expecting the 10th but not sure what time/day that would mean for us in the UK!
I'm jealous too, we booked 110 days before the cruise so it feels like an eternity!


----------



## MamaLotus

FrozenFosters said:


> I'm so excited. I honestly wouldn't know the difference between rooms as it's our first cruise but I think it's adding to the excitement!
> Yeah, I was expecting the 10th but not sure what time/day that would mean for us in the UK!
> I'm jealous too, we booked 110 days before the cruise so it feels like an eternity!




We booked around the same time and I checked today and we got our room assignment!  Eeeek!


----------



## Gmaanders

mddisneyfamily said:


> I think it would be interesting to see what kind of rooms are being assigned when booking a IGT, OGT or VGT room. I'm interested to see what categories are assigned, if the assigned rooms are in desirable locations, etc.  I didn't see a thread that followed these over time, so if you booked one of these rooms could you please post your assignments when you get them (or post now if you recently got your assignment)?  Please include:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 
> I think tracking this info over time will give us a better idea of what we might anticipate when booking one of these bargain rooms...



How are notifications being given indicating cabin assignment for VGT?


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Gmaanders said:


> How are notifications being given indicating cabin assignment for VGT?



Log into your DCL account and it will be there. Usually 9-12 days out for IGT/OGT/VGT.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Gmaanders said:


> How are notifications being given indicating cabin assignment for VGT?


No notifications - you just see it when you look at your reservation online.


----------



## CherylA

I'm back to waiting. I had a 9c GTY and got assigned a 9c stateroom. Just decided to upgrade to a verandah so now I'm back in GTY status, a 5B.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

CherylA said:


> I'm back to waiting. I had a 9c GTY and got assigned a 9c stateroom. Just decided to upgrade to a verandah so now I'm back in GTY status, a 5B.



Well, at least you know you won't have to wait long for your assignment.


----------



## CherylA

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Well, at least you know you won't have to wait long for your assignment.


Yeah I hope not. And fingers crossed that I don't get a forward room again lol. I didn't even bother to make a request this time!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Do these assignments happen to come out on a particular day usually? I sail 10/15 and am getting antsy and curious!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Do these assignments happen to come out on a particular day usually? I sail 10/15 and am getting antsy and curious!


My guess the room assignments for this sailing will come out tomorrow afternoon, if not then Thursday.  They usually come out Tuesdays 9-12 days out, or at least have in the past.  We are on the same cruise!


----------



## Gmaanders

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> My guess the room assignments for this sailing will come out tomorrow afternoon, if not then Thursday.  They usually come out Tuesdays 9-12 days out, or at least have in the past.  We are on the same cruise!





HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> My guess the room assignments for this sailing will come out tomorrow afternoon, if not then Thursday.  They usually come out Tuesdays 9-12 days out, or at least have in the past.  We are on the same cruise!


we just received our cabin assignment for Disney Fantasy sailing 10/15!!!
VGT
We were assigned category 4A 
Booked 67 days out


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Gmaanders said:


> we just received our cabin assignment for Disney Fantasy sailing 10/15!!!
> VGT
> We were assigned category 4A
> Booked 67 days out



No way! lol
I better go and check.  We always got our assignment on a Tuesday before but if it's today I won't complain


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy 10/15 Western*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days 11 hours*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A, deck 9 aft!*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Absolutely thrilled! I am so excited to have a family cabin! The space will be awesome. Was hoping for forward but I will more than happily take this, I'm so excited! Never expected a big cabin for the 2 of us. First cruise!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *76 days*


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Gmaanders said:


> we just received our cabin assignment for Disney Fantasy sailing 10/15!!!
> VGT
> We were assigned category 4A
> Booked 67 days out



And by the way - AWESOME assignment! Congrats


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT  10/15 Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B, Deck 8, midship*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I am super happy! Was not expecting cat. 4 anything with only 3 of us in the cabin, so very pleasantly surprised!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *57*


----------



## Gmaanders

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT  10/15 Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days *
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B, Deck 8, midship*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I am super happy! Was not expecting cat. 4 anything with only 3 of us in the cabin, so very pleasantly surprised!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Friends booked IGT but not yet assigned, will edit later.*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *57*



Sounds like we all received very nice cabins.  I'm extremely pleased!


----------



## APears

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream 11/7*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *22 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, deck 10 mid Stateroom 10556*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes! It looks very convenient to the pool decks, eating areas, and elevators! This is our first cruise so I don't really know what to expect*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *32 days*


----------



## pbb322

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Wonder 12/16*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A, deck 5 AFT*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It is probably a "leftover" room.  A little disappointed with the Nav Verandah because I can tell there are many Cat 6 and 7 rooms still available, I would have rather them waited until the last minute and given us an upgrade, but it is what we booked, so I can't say I am unhappy.  Deck 5 will be nice for the kids since they want to go to the kids club all the time. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We did not book together, but we are linked to a friend in IGT and she is on a different floor.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? * 76 days*


----------



## LeslieG

pbb322 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Wonder 12/16*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A, deck 5 AFT*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It is probably a "leftover" room.  A little disappointed with the Nav Verandah because I can tell there are many Cat 6 and 7 rooms still available, I would have rather them waited until the last minute and given us an upgrade, but it is what we booked, so I can't say I am unhappy.  Deck 5 will be nice for the kids since they want to go to the kids club all the time. *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We did not book together, but we are linked to a friend in IGT and she is on a different floor.*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? * 76 days*




Just wanted to tell you that 7A aft on Deck 5 is my favorite location.   It's quiet.   It's just up the hall to the movie theater.  And just one deck down to the outside promenade deck.    I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pbb322

LeslieG said:


> Just wanted to tell you that 7A aft on Deck 5 is my favorite location.   It's quiet.   It's just up the hall to the movie theater.  And just one deck down to the outside promenade deck.    I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Thank you!  that is good to hear!


----------



## Lulubelle17

We just got our assignment for the December 16th cruise from PC. We got Deck 8 AFT. We booked a standard inside stateroom and that's what we got. We've never been on this Deck, so we shall see! I'm happy!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Dream 12/16*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A Deck 8 AFT*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *That's what we booked, so it's not an upgrade or a leftover, it's what I was expecting. I wish they would have given us a Deluxe Inside Stateroom because we like having the 2 bathrooms, but we'll certainly make it work.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *50 days*


----------



## iambrink

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream 12/16*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9* days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5D Deck 6 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I feel bad saying i am disappointed, but i am going on a cruise in 9 days! Knowing this cruise was really undersold, i was hoping for something higher.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30* days*


----------



## Mom2Elliot

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Magic 12/23*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days (surprised it was so early) on a Monday afternoon *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *2 cabins (11a) on Deck 7 aft next to each other*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Super happy. I was really wanting a higher deck more than anything.  For a first time cruiser, I would have been happy with just about anything I think though! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *yes!  Next door which is a very happy surprise I wasn't expecting*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *38 days*


----------



## shoreline

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *OGT  Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *9C Deck 2 Forward*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes, I'm definitely happy to have the one large window instead of the two smaller ones & at a decent discount *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 70*


----------



## linusung

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-*2 weeks?*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4e 8092*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -*I guess it's a left over for cat.4. But with the extra berth bed no one has to sleep mid air. I am happy about that. downside from other posts: whitewall verandah, connecting room. and it's an aft room close to the secret stair.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *na*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *2months*


----------



## SeaWatcher

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 14*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9C Aft*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -*I am happy.  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *na*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *89*


----------



## LeslieG

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 19*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B Mid*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -* OK location, but further fwd than I would have chosen*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *na*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *51*


----------



## mmouse37

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 16*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B Mid*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -* I am fine with it.  3 rooms booked all next to each other so we are happy.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *yes, all right in a row*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *37*
*
MJ*


----------



## andrews_dad

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? V*GT Fantasy (Florida Res Rate)*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 10*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -* Leftover ...was all the way forward next to the bridge.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *20

Other note I called to be placed on Early Seating wait list and that was changed 4 days before the cruise.  *


----------



## Dug720

andrews_dad said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? V*GT Fantasy (Florida Res Rate)*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 10*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -* Leftover ...was all the way forward next to the bridge.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *20
> 
> Other note I called to be placed on Early Seating wait list and that was changed 4 days before the cruise.  *



FWIW, I adore that location!!


----------



## goofy77

andrews_dad said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? V*GT Fantasy (Florida Res Rate)*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?-* 10*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? -* Leftover ...was all the way forward next to the bridge.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *20
> 
> Other note I called to be placed on Early Seating wait list and that was changed 4 days before the cruise.  *



So they will change the dinning time if you call before your trip from late to early?  Also I thought that you found out what stateroom you have when you get to the port.  So they mail you what stateroom you have about 2 weeks before your cruise?


----------



## mmouse37

goofy77 said:


> So they will change the dinning time if you call before your trip from late to early?  Also I thought that you found out what stateroom you have when you get to the port.  So they mail you what stateroom you have about 2 weeks before your cruise?



If you have either early or late dining and you want to switch to the other dining you have to request it.  If it is available they will switch you right away.  If it is not currently available you can be put on a waitlist.  It may or may not be granted before you sail.

Your cabin can be assigned anytime from about 2-3 weeks out until port check in.  You find out by logging into your reservation to see what cabin was assigned.  You don't get a notification.

MJ


----------



## goofy77

mmouse37 said:


> If you have either early or late dining and you want to switch to the other dining you have to request it.  If it is available they will switch you right away.  If it is not currently available you can be put on a wait list.  It may or may not be granted before you sail.
> 
> Your cabin can be assigned anytime from about 2-3 weeks out until port check in.  You find out by logging into your reservation to see what cabin was assigned.  You don't get a notification.
> 
> MJ



Thank you the information.  So even if it said in my reservation that nothing can be changed isn't true.  I got a VGT room.  So I have read in this posting that if you bought a vgt room and after they assigned you your room and you didn't like it you might be able to switch if they have rooms still available?  Is that true?  Also which dinning time do you think is better?  The first or the second?  They gave us the second time.


----------



## mmouse37

goofy77 said:


> Thank you the information.  So even if it said in my reservation that nothing can be changed isn't true.  I got a VGT room.  So I have read in this posting that if you bought a vgt room and after they assigned you your room and you didn't like it you might be able to switch if they have rooms still available?  Is that true?  Also which dinning time do you think is better?  The first or the second?  They gave us the second time.



No, rooms can't be changed on a *GT reservation normally.  the purpose of the *GT rates are to bring in new guests on that sailing and the lower prices equate to you accepting what you are assigned.  DCL can move people around if their inventory requirements needs them to but normally, once assigned, *GT rooms can't be changed.  Those *GT rates come with restrictions like paying in full time of booking, accepting what cabin you are assigned and other restrictions.

As far as meal times, those are a little easier to switch.  If they don't allow you to doso  before your cruise you can usually ask once onboard to have your dining time changed.  Not always, but it has happened.  You would go to the "dining changes" venue the first day which will be noted in your first Navigator (newsletter) that you will get at check in at the terminal. Showing up earlier than later helps.

There is no right or wrong answer as far as early or late dining.  Our family prefers late dining.  I don't like eating at 5:45 ish.  I prefer 8:30 ish.  I also like going to the show before my dinner.

Many with younger kids like to do early dining as they feel their kids will stay awake better.  Early diners go to the show after their dinner so you have to decide if your kids would to stay awake for meal or for the show and figure out which dining time would work better for for family.

I can say that switching from early to late is easier than to switch from late to early.



MJ


----------



## goofy77

Thank you for all of that information.  Well that will be eazzzzzyyyyy to decide about the dinner since we have no kids. Just me and my wife.  We are use to eating late also so I think I will just keep it that way.  Let me ask you something. Have you ever done the VGT before ? If you have how was your room that you got?  Is the verandah rooms really in a bad area? This is are first cruise.  I wasn't sure about the vgt but I did it ant way.  I just hope that I won't regret it later.
Thanks


----------



## ckta-disney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT - Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *Tuesday afternoon - 11 days before cruise *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes - Connecting!*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *53 Days*


----------



## slaclandry

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *Ogt magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? Wednesday *afternoon - 13 days before cruise *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9b
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 35 *Days*


----------



## ncstate7991

Have a back-to-back IGT on the Wonder for the 3/5 and 3/9 sailings.  Fingers crossed that we can receive the same cabin.  TA and Disney rep said it is possible, but because guarantee much pixie dust will be needed.  Watching this thread and will let you all know how it plays out.


----------



## Bishoparc

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT 5E Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I've never stayed on deck 5 before so I'm a little nervous being that far down and forward but we'll give it a try.  Was hoping for a higher deck but ended up in 5028.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 12 (Florida resident discount)


----------



## 99Wendy

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? *VGT Dream*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 Days*
#3. What category
 (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B #8586*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*Very Happy!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date date did you book? *3 weeks*


----------



## Nunziata

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A, deck 10 (under concierge rooms)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? TBD, but reviews seem good 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 6 weeks


----------



## KCBelle

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? *VGT Wonder*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
#3. What category
(ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *7A 5140*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?*A little bummed that it is a Navigators Veranda but I'm going on a cruise so I can't be too sad *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date date did you book? *56 days*


----------



## lspst8

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? *IGT Wonder*
2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *1 3Days*
#3. What category
(ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *10B #2601*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I'm happy that we got a deluxe inside with the split baths. It's close to the aft elevators and looks like a good location to me.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date date did you book? *54 days*


----------



## ncstate7991

We are sailing on a 4 night and 3 night back-to-back on the Wonder in IGT for both sailings.  We did not get the same cabin, which there was only a slim chance.  Here are the details below.

*Sailing 1 - 4 Night*

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? *IGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *10C #1039*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I'm happy that we got a deluxe inside with the split baths. I have read reports that it has strange engine noises, so not excited about that possibility.  Overall happy.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *59 days*
*

Sailing 2 - 3 Night
*
#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship?* IGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 13 Days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?* 11A #6041*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* I'm happy with the location, but wish we had a deluxe inside with the split baths. It's close to the kid's club and in between everything.  Also wish we didn't have to change cabins between sailings, but we aren't really disappointed because we knew that risk going in.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *63 days*


----------



## hardis5

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? IGT / Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B (2037)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy to try category and liked split bath but would not select in this block in future on deck 2.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 14 days


----------



## dani24

Sorry... posted in wrong thread and I can't figure out how to delete this one.


----------



## Van Houten

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? OGT / Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 19 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C (2528)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with cabin and location.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 41 days


----------



## Amanderr

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT/ Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Great floor, right next to the elevators!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 25

I hope it doesn't change!  They posted the assignment on a Monday around noon.


----------



## ajo

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? OGT/ Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9B 2006
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with the room, especially because it is connecting with our other OGT!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes - connecting!!
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 55


----------



## Stinkerbe11

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? OGT/ Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 15 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 8C #7178
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Extremely happy to have a Deluxe Family Oceanview and it's on deck 7.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 89


----------



## ziravan

Edit


----------



## ajo

ziravan said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 154 days
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 05E room 10658
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Wanted 05E got what I wanted plus corner aft. Very pleased.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 200 but the option to book 05E as a VGT only came up the day before. I had only just changed to that category.
> 
> There's more to the story but I prefer not to give details. I'll leave it at this: I was the beneficiary of some unintended pixie dust as a result of using some advice on disboards. I was trying to do one thing and lucked into something else. I'll take it!


Was this a VGT rate or a GTY rate?  With a VGT rate you can't pick the specific category (like a 05E), but you will be guaranteed to get a room with a veranda.  With a GTY, you can pick the category.  So it sounds like you booked a 05E GTY rate.


----------



## ziravan

ajo said:


> Was this a VGT rate or a GTY rate?  With a VGT rate you can't pick the specific category (like a 05E), but you will be guaranteed to get a room with a veranda.  With a GTY, you can pick the category.  So it sounds like you booked a 05E GTY rate.


You're right GTY.


----------



## gatordoc

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9b, 2048*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Generally happy, especially given that we got this stateroom for about 25% off the opening day price. Seems like a good mid-ship location, not connecting, split bathroom, large porthole.  Nothing concerning directly above or below.  And we've never stayed on deck 2 before, so looking forward to something different.  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *30 days*


----------



## CherylA

gatordoc said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT Magic*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9b, 2048*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Generally happy, especially given that we got this stateroom for about 25% off the opening day price. Seems like a good mid-ship location, not connecting, split bathroom, large porthole.  Nothing concerning directly above or below.  And we've never stayed on deck 2 before, so looking forward to something different.  *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *30 days*


 I love the deck 2 oceanview rooms. I think you'll be happy!


----------



## cscream13

I forgot to post this until I saw another recent reply come through... a little late, but interesting because this is the first time I've seen an assignment so far out from the cruise!

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT and VGT Magic 10/6/17*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *around 38 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11b (for IGT) and 5c (For VGT)*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Generally happy given that this is the first time that I booked two restricted guarantee rooms with linked reservations and they were able to get us very close together.  I had my fingers crossed that the inside would have the split bathroom, which it doesn’t, but otherwise, I think we did OK.  We are AFT and near the elevators, which is my preference, so that’s definitely nice.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes!  Just 4 doors down and across the hall from each other.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *83 days*


----------



## aritchie45

Bumping this tread up....I know there were a number of *GT rates available on October cruises.  Anyone up for updating us on your assignments?


----------



## n2mm

I got my assignment on Wednesday this week. It was 9 days before the cruise.  I had 2 cabins and they are 5a deck 10 forward. They are connecting cabins.  I'm on vacay right now, so will do the form when I get home.


----------



## Micki NJ

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?     *IGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?    *8 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?   *11A / 7623*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   *Fine with it, but was hoping for a Deluxe with split bath*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?   *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?   *37 days*


----------



## dcassetta

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *OGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Happy with Deck 2, slightly nervous as the stateroom is under the galley.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *31*


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT and IGT on Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? VGT 58 days out and IGT 57 days out
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *VGT=Cat 6A IGT=Cat 11C*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Not at all, rooms are 4 decks apart and as far away as possible, one AFT one forward.  Not to mention very low categories. This was our third *GT gamble and first time it didn't get us a great room so I guess we were due and we can't complain becuase of our great price.  We'll try for an upgrade or relocation at the port.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Not at all, four decks apart and one is as far forward as you can go and the other is aft.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *78*


----------



## Cmbar

WannaBeImagineer said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT and IGT on Wonder*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? VGT 58 days out and IGT 57 days out
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *VGT=Cat 6A IGT=Cat 11C*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Not at all, rooms are 4 decks apart and as far away as possible, one AFT one forward.  Not to mention very low categories. This was our third *GT gamble and first time it didn't get us a great room so I guess we were due and we can't complain becuase of our great price.  We'll try for an upgrade or relocation at the port.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Not at all, four decks apart and one is as far forward as you can go and the other is aft.*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *78*



I’m really surprised you got these *GT rooms at 57 days out. Very rare to get them assigned so far from Cruise date. I’m hoping for you that they still switch them to be closer. When do you sail?  We sail Dec 1 and still haven’t been assigned cabins. I’m being told not to expect it for some time. Maybe even when we get to port. I hope you still enjoy your cruise!!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Cmbar said:


> We sail Dec 1 and still haven’t been assigned cabins. I’m being told not to expect it for some time. Maybe even when we get to port.



We're cruising 12/01 too (on the Wonder) with an IGT. Who told you not to expect the assigned cabin for some time?


----------



## dcassetta

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> We're cruising 12/01 too (on the Wonder) with an IGT. Who told you not to expect the assigned cabin for some time?



Generally, GT assignments come out less than 2 weeks before a cruise.  Some are not assigned until the day of sailing.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

dcassetta said:


> Generally, GT assignments come out less than 2 weeks before a cruise.  Some are not assigned until the day of sailing.



Ah! The cruise is three weeks out... I see that as fast (too much to do before the cruise makes it seem around the corner for us).


----------



## Disneymom8181

Hello! We just booked our first Disney Cruise Ever as a GTY. We are going on the Disney Magic from December 6-10. We booked an OGT on November 7, so about 29 days out. We received our stateroom number 2036 the next day, or 28 days out. We booked a GTY 9D cabin, and received category 9C. I really don't have an opinion about the room as we have never been on a cruise before. I will report back after the cruise as to our impression of the room as well as thoughts of a first time cruiser as well!


----------



## Cmbar

Disneymom8181 said:


> Hello! We just booked our first Disney Cruise Ever as a GTY. We are going on the Disney Magic from December 6-10. We booked an OGT on November 7, so about 29 days out. We received our stateroom number 2036 the next day, or 28 days out. We booked a GTY 9D cabin, and received category 9C. I really don't have an opinion about the room as we have never been on a cruise before. I will report back after the cruise as to our impression of the room as well as thoughts of a first time cruiser as well!



It sounds like you booked a GTY cabin with an actual category. If you say you booked a 9d that's actually not at OGT. It's very confusing but in your category you would get a 9D or better in the OGT you have no guarantee of anything but being on the ship in an ocean view room of some sort. No changes no cancellations or nothing an apparently we have to wait until almost sailing and in some cases until the port to get our assigned cabins.

By the way you will love Deck 2! You got a great cabin assignment. Right between the elevators and practically midship so it will be good for seasickness if youre first time cruisers!!  You get on the Magic after we return from SanJuan. Now I hope we can get a decent room assignment. I'm hoping no one wants to fly into SanJuan these days and they won't sell anymore cabins.

Have an awesome trip!!


----------



## Disneymom8181

Cmbar said:


> It sounds like you booked a GTY cabin with an actual category. If you say you booked a 9d that's actually not at OGT. It's very confusing but in your category you would get a 9D or better in the OGT you have no guarantee of anything but being on the ship in an ocean view room of some sort. No changes no cancellations or nothing an apparently we have to wait until almost sailing and in some cases until the port to get our assigned cabins.
> 
> By the way you will love Deck 2! You got a great cabin assignment. Right between the elevators and practically midship so it will be good for seasickness if youre first time cruisers!!  You get on the Magic after we return from SanJuan. Now I hope we can get a decent room assignment. I'm hoping no one wants to fly into SanJuan these days and they won't sell anymore cabins.
> 
> Have an awesome trip!!


Thank you for explaining! It is all a little confusing, but we are very excited. This has been something that I have wanted to do for a long time. I hope you have a wonderful trip as well!


----------



## Tootles75

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT / Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4E (5662)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Seems pretty good?
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 37 days


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? IGT / Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 14 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11B (5635)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We're happy it's not on decks 1 or 2, and above us are only staterooms. Still aft, so we'll see about Wonder's vibrations. Never been in an inside stateroom on DCL, so no opinion of standard vs. deluxe inside.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? na
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> We're cruising 12/01 too (on the Wonder) with an IGT. Who told you not to expect the assigned cabin for some time?


Generally, *GT bookings get their room assignments around 2 weeks out from the cruise, on a Tuesday.  That said, ANY guarantee booking (*GT or GTY) can be assigned at any time from booking date all the way up to, and including, embarkation day.


----------



## cravingacruise

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? We booked a total of 5 VGT rooms on the Magic for the Dec 1 Repositioning Cruise from San Juan to Miami (We have a total of 17 family members going on this cruise!)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) All 5 rooms were linked together, and we were assigned Category 5A rooms mid-ship on Deck 7. Two rooms are connected and then there is a room in between the next two rooms on both sides. The fifth room is on the opposite side, but it is still fairly close.
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room?  We are thrilled to have all 5 rooms close together and all have split bathrooms and midship location.  It's always a gamble to book VGT, so we are thrilled with our stateroom assignments! 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, all 5As on Deck 7 midship
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 110 days


----------



## SteelersLover

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? Booked 2 OGT Magic 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days (on a Tuesay) 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)  9A for both 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room? Pleased with forward and deck 5
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, next door 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? About 4.5 months


----------



## Cmbar

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? Booked 2 OGT and 2 VGT on Dec 1 Magic 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 9 days (on a Tuesay) 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) 9B, Deck 2 for OGT and 7A , deck 5 AFT for VGT 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room? The OGTs got great rooms Mid Ship, The VGTs got Navigator Verandahs so that stinks and yes not happy.  I'm a Disney Travel agent so I was hoping to get at least a 05 cabin, but going with VGT was a gamble. I'm hoping I can get over not being able to see out of my verandah and wishing I had gambled on the Ocean View instead as my other family got great rooms and paid great prices.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes.  That is one good thing.  Both the 2 OGTs and 2VGTs cabins are connecting so while we aren't close to the other members of our party we really can't complain about that.
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 106 days


----------



## aritchie45

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT on the 11/24/2017 Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days (late Tuesday morning)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)   Category 4A aft on deck 10. 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room?  Super happy to get a family room and aft is our preferred location.  Deck 10 is a little concerning but reviews for our room (and the ones close by) say that noise from above wasn't a problem.  Looks like we are below the area where the pool deck meets cabanas.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  ~41 which I believe was the first day *GTs were offered for this cruise.

We are 3 for 3 in being very happy with our VGT assignments over the last few years.  With each one we've purchased the cruise the first day the VGT rates were offered.  We've been aft on decks 9, 8 and now 10.  Twice in a category 4A, once in a 5B.


----------



## keaster

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? Booked VGT for 12/11/17 Dream cruise
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever)  4D room 6116
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room? Happy, the reviews for this room look good, seems like a good location!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Booked 11/05/17 so about a month and a bit before


----------



## bobbiwoz

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT ON Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?13 Days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?4E
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?Forward, not too forward, we are very happy.  This cost less than inside when we booked!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?47 days before


----------



## SebbyCub

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? Booked OGT for 12/10/17 Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 days (assigned Wed morning)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) 9A room 5008
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room?  I think I’m happy.  Since I got a 9A instead of 9B,9C,or9D.  So yes, I’m happy.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Booked 11/03/17.   37 days before 12/10 departure


----------



## Shanti

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream. This VGT rate cost less than the cheapest inside cabin cost when bookings opened to the public a year ago.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 18 days. I can give my FE group our cabin # now. Woo hoo!
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Category 5B aft, 8154
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy. It will have a full verandah with plexiglass railing and no obstruction, and it's a fairly high deck. I also like being aft as we're bringing my elderly mother on the cruise, so trips to the MDRs, Palo, beverage station & Cabanas won't be too hard for her, and the closest elevator won't be too crowded. She's a smoker & 2 of the DSA's are port-side aft, too. We're a very short walk from the laundry room, and nearby cabin reports have said noise from it was not an issue.

The only cons are that I would have preferred a starboard room for view of fireworks & CC, and I would have preferred a non-connecting cabin. A Cat 4 would have been great, but I knew that was unlikely for a holiday sailing with only 3 passengers in the cabin. You can't expect to have everything when booking GT.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 47


----------



## dmetcalfrn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A - 10138*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Reviews look good.  We changed plans and booked last minute. VGT was cheaper than IGT for 4 night Merrytime cruise. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *18 days*


----------



## Glitzytraveller

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream. 
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17 days. 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Category 5B, 8526
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy. Glad we have a Starboard Side FWD Room.  We prefer to be near the front staircase.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 29


----------



## Stew_Mouse

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days (Today is the day after Christmas, so it seems the usual 12/13 days prior assignment time was pushed a bit. Not complaining, just pointing it out. Not even sure the holiday would affect room assignment?)*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, 10062*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pretty happy! Only thing I really wanted was a plexiglass veranda and it seems that's what I got? My only possible negative point is that it's near the main elevators and below the pool deck, so might get noisy. I guess I'll find out! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *36 Days*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Stew_Mouse said:


> Today is the day after Christmas, so it seems the usual 12/13 days prior assignment time was pushed a bit. Not complaining, just pointing it out. Not even sure the holiday would affect room assignment?


Typically *GT assignments show up 10-14 days out - on a Tuesday.  So, you're right in there.


----------



## Stew_Mouse

PrincessShmoo said:


> Typically *GT assignments show up 10-14 days out - on a Tuesday.  So, you're right in there.



Ahh, I see! Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## jenny_nichole

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days (Monday, checked ~12:30pm)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? thrilled, mid-ship and connecting(booked two IGT's)
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

jenny_nichole said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT, Wonder
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days (Monday, checked ~12:30pm)
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? thrilled, mid-ship and connecting(booked two IGT's)
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, connecting
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 45 days


Great assignment! We are on the same cruise- leaving in 12 days!!!


----------



## Jillio1

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT, Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 11 days (Tuesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 4A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Thrilled! We wanted a high floor and love being aft close to cabanas.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Around 70 days


----------



## bobbiwoz

Looking forward to being able to post my information here!


----------



## MasterYpda

Deleted.  Duplicate post.


----------



## MasterY0da

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT, Fantasy Eastern Caribbean on 2/24/18*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days (Monday, some time between 12:00 PM and 5:00 PM)*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6B, Deck 7, almost all the way aft*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I would say I'm satisfied, but not overwhelmingly happy.  I really did NOT want a 7A Navigator's Verandah, so this is definitely a step above that.  The room is all the way aft and has the white wall verandah (not clear plexiglass) so it might be a bit of a "leftover."  I checked the available rooms on the DCL website. There are definitely some Category 4 Family Verandahs and Category 5 regular Verandahs still available, so I was holding out hope for one of those.  That said, I get that it's a VGT booking, so we'll roll with it and I'm sure it will still be great!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *32 days*


----------



## bobbiwoz

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12 Days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?11c
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? We are happy to be on the cruise! Deck 2 forward.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?19 Days


----------



## minniemouse1

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT specified as extended verandah 5E category on Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 52 days. Room was assigned sometime in the afternoon on a Tuesday.  I had checked in the morning and it wasn't assigned yet.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5E 7190
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Deck 7 Aft. HUGE verandah.  Very happy with our assignment.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Not sure exactly but I know it was around the 200 day mark.  We changed our original reservation of deluxe ocean view to VGT when I noticed they were offering it.


----------



## minniemouse1

.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Cruise (June 2), flight, hotel, excursions, and Palo dinner all booked. Now just got to wait on the IGT assignment 
Last time they gave the assignment two weeks in advance.


----------



## Sytrace

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? GTY/VGT special rate Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 35
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Booked 7A got 5A 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very pleased...different location of 5A (we prefer forward and got aft) but looks like a great location under Cabanas and not the pool deck. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 37


----------



## RanaK

1) VGT Fantasy
2) 11 days before in the afternoon 
3) 5A 10150
4) I’m happy! Of course would have preferred to be next to the Oceaneer Club, but for the savings, I can’t be picky. So long as we didn’t get 10th deck mid-ship. Love being next to the elevators and conveniently near Cabanas. 
5) N/A
6) booked 93 days before cruise


----------



## Sneaky3

#1. *Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Magic
#2. *How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?*  1 day
#3. *What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?* Booked 7a & got room 7118 5b
#4. *Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?* Excited to get a regular verandah
#5. *If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*  N/A
#6.* How many days before departure date did you book?* 22 days but first booked IGT.  Then I switched to an OGT got a room and decided to upgrade to a VGT 7a and ended up with the 5b.


----------



## kcbonnies

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days (Tuesday, checked ~12:30pm)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I am happy. There are good reviews of the rooms. We have three rooms and they are 10500,10502,10504
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? yes, the two cabins for the same family are connecting and the third linked reservation is right next door
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 rooms 52 days out and the third was added 28 days out.


----------



## ajo

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 7 days (not a Tuesday for those keeping track )
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B 2063
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy with split bath and mid-ship location
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Booked with a 9B GTY, both are deck 2 port rooms, so fairly close 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 39


----------



## DisneyMama629

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 44 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11a 6041
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I like the location as it is close to elevators and stairs.  It is also a convenient deck.  I do wish we had gotten a deluxe, but beggars can't be choosers!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 48


----------



## Snowwhyt

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
Weirdly enough, we booked a 7A veranda then changed to a IGT a few weeks later because it was such a short 3D cruise figured we’d spend the money on art. (But we’re not inspired by what we found last week)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? We booked Jan 2 for March 29, I got our number 7 weeks prior to boarding and discount sales were going crazy. 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5133
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Prefer second deck 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? Less than 3 months for a black out date and sales were going crazy the last month.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I know that room assignments are usually given between 14 - 1 days before departure. 

However, what if the cruise is (pretty much) sold out? Do they still wait to assign room numbers?

I got two IGT staterooms for a June cruise, but saw that all inside staterooms are sold out, and there are only a dozen ocean view and veranda staterooms left. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Snowwhyt

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I know that room assignments are usually given between 14 - 1 days before departure.
> 
> However, what if the cruise is (pretty much) sold out? Do they still wait to assign room numbers?
> 
> I got two IGT staterooms for a June cruise, but saw that all inside staterooms are sold out, and there are only a dozen ocean view and veranda staterooms left. Does anyone have experience with this?


I recently, 11 days ago, completed an IGT. Along with many other IGt’s that purchased after us. My cabin was assigned about 30 days in advance but found from time to time the ship would show as sold out for several days, then would come back with interior rooms no IGT’s.  Then later IGT’s would be back. You could look up 2 individuals for an interior room and you might find that there is still space. You’ll find extra spaces become available a few days after your paid in full day.  The time-consuming factor for them is trying to figure out how many people they can put into the lifeboats according to how many are in each of the rooms for the lifeboat of that area.  I tried to add a person to a room once where the lifeboat was full but there were rooms available throughout the ship. 
 So what I’m trying to say is check on Friday and I bet you’ll find different information.


----------



## Zmama

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* Disney Dream VGT*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? * I got our cabin number 12 days before sail April*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A 10006*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I do not want to sound like a spoilt brat, we sailed with FL resident rate  few rooms away 10014 in 2017 and I did not like the overhang from upper deck. This time the overhang is even bigger since we are below concierge room forward. Also I don't care much for  port side since it does not give you a view of Castaway Cay. However this room have great reviews and I should be grateful to get %A as category. So I am 99% happy.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *We booked Feb 26 for April 23 (approx. 2 months away) *


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Hi, @Zmama!  My hubby & I will be sailing with you on the 4/23 Dream...also on deck 10...also VGT!  

Here’s my room assignment report:

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  Initially we booked IGT.  Then VGTs released so we bumped-up to VGT and only had to pay the price difference.

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?  12 days.  Odd time of day.  I checked before we headed upstairs for the evening at 7:45 (central time).  When we got in bed at 9-ish there it was.

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5a - 10508

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  I had hoped for a deck 5 forward 4a but this room is perfectly fine.  Gets good reviews.  It’s starboard which we always prefer.  Overall we’re happy.

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  N/A

#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Booked IGT at 47 days then changed to VGT at 20 days.


----------



## MasterY0da

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Hi, @Zmama!  My hubby & I will be sailing with you on the 4/23 Dream...also on deck 10...also VGT!
> 
> Here’s my room assignment report:
> 
> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  Initially we booked IGT.  Then VGTs released so we bumped-up to VGT and only had to pay the price difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  Booked IGT at 47 days then changed to VGT at 20 days.



What is the process for upgrading from an IGT to a VGT reservation?  I was not aware you could do this.  Many other posters have posted about difficulty in making any changes to a *GT reservation.  Did you encounter any resistance or difficulty when you made this change, or was it smooth and easy?

Thanks!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

MasterY0da said:


> What is the process for upgrading from an IGT to a VGT reservation?  I was not aware you could do this.  Many other posters have posted about difficulty in making any changes to a *GT reservation.  Did you encounter any resistance or difficulty when you made this change, or was it smooth and easy?
> 
> Thanks!


I wish I had a better answer for you.  I have a crazy awesome travel agent.  I sent her an email asking for it, she said she’d call, then I received an email with my new confirmation later that day.  I can ask her if there was any flack over it.  I would think bumping up would be okay because it’s more $$ for DCL.  If there’s resistance I think it would be because they have to cancel the current reservation and rebook under the new discount.  Not supposed to cancel a *GT.  But, if you’re just switching I don’t see why it’s a big deal.


----------



## cruiser21

MasterY0da said:


> What is the process for upgrading from an IGT to a VGT reservation?  I was not aware you could do this.  Many other posters have posted about difficulty in making any changes to a *GT reservation.  Did you encounter any resistance or difficulty when you made this change, or was it smooth and easy?
> 
> Thanks!


I've added a person  to my reservation after booking a VGT rate. I've actually done this a couple of times. I wouldn't think they would have a problem with you spending more money. They just won't let you spend less.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

@MasterY0da, I asked my TA about when she switched us from IGT to VGT.  She said when she called the lady she spoke with said it had to go through guest services to do but it was easy.  No pushback at all.  So, yeah, to me that’s kinda an advantage to having a really good agent handle my bookings.  She has a relationship with the company.  She has a Disney rep that can help her if she encounters difficulty (not that she did this time).  She knows how to get things done and takes care of us.  To me it’s a convenience & comfort.


----------



## cruiser21

I don't use an TA , but I've never had any issues representing  myself. I've had  some  exceptions made and penalties dropped.  I wouldn't consider this an exception though. DCL is pretty easy to work with and I rarely come across an agent that nots knowledgeable and helpful. If I get one that doesn't know what they're doing I just hang up and call back.


----------



## Vinava

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Disney Dream OGT

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? _12 days, it seems like they released all the GT assignments together for the same sailing as we are also leaving 4/23_
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? _9B 2510_
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? _Was hoping for some pixie dust since there are still a lot of unsold rooms, but read reviews and this room is in a great location on deck 2 with a large porthole.  Overall happy for the savings and not getting the lowest category or bad location._
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? _NA_
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? _53 days_


----------



## bobbiwoz

Vinava said:


> 1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Disney Dream OGT
> 
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? _12 days, it seems like they released all the GT assignments together for the same sailing as we are also leaving 4/23_
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? _9B 2510_
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? _Was hoping for some pixie dust since there are still a lot of unsold rooms, but read reviews and this room is in a great location on deck 2 with a large porthole.  Overall happy for the savings and not getting the lowest category or bad location._
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? _NA_
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? _53 days_


I am looking forward to having people post about 5/21 Dream!  That’s my next one, VGT.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bumping...any new assignments??


----------



## mousefan73

Been reading this thread and it seems that everyone knew their stateroom before embarkation. Has anyone gotten only at checkin?  This makes me hopeful as we are doing a FE.


----------



## Dug720

mousefan73 said:


> Been reading this thread and it seems that everyone knew their stateroom before embarkation. Has anyone gotten only at checkin?  This makes me hopeful as we are doing a FE.



The stateroom can be assigned any time between booking (usually it will be after final payment date though) to embarkation day. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## cougar87

Booked and paid in full about 40 days ago OGT. Cruise is 12 days away still no cabin assigned.  We are Castaway Club Gold members does that even matter when they are assigning rooms? Getting a little worried.


----------



## Dug720

cougar87 said:


> Booked and paid in full about 40 days ago OGT. Cruise is 12 days away still no cabin assigned.  We are Castaway Club Gold members does that even matter when they are assigning rooms? Getting a little worried.



See my response above yours. Assignments can happen as late as checking in at the port. To my knowledge Castaway status does NOT enter into it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

cougar87 said:


> Booked and paid in full about 40 days ago OGT. Cruise is 12 days away still no cabin assigned.  We are Castaway Club Gold members does that even matter when they are assigning rooms? Getting a little worried.


I’m Platinum, and got the assignment 13 days before our December VGT, and 12 days before our March IGT.  We’re waiting for our May 21st assignment. Don’t worry, just keep checking, I do!


----------



## cruiser21

cougar87 said:


> Booked and paid in full about 40 days ago OGT. Cruise is 12 days away still no cabin assigned.  We are Castaway Club Gold members does that even matter when they are assigning rooms? Getting a little worried.


I've always gotten my room assignment between 9-12 days out. If you read through this thread that is pretty much the norm. I would expect it by the end of the week. If you book a GTY rate you can get it any time, but generally between 30-60 days out. Many people get confused between the two rates no matter how many times it's explained on these boards.


----------



## proudmomof4

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It seems like a good location to me, but this is my first Disney cruise so I will have a better opinion after the cruise.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 2 months


----------



## lorimay

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *GTY Disney Dream *
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *5 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *booked a 6A and got a 5A.*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy with room, its a 5A and we paid for a 6A. Really last minute booking, this will be a grand slam cruise for us.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *We just booked last Thursday, 8 days before sail date. *
e


----------



## cscream13

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Disney Dream *
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A, Deck 10 FWD*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Satisfied. Always hoping for the bigger Cat 4 room, but can't complain.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *54*


----------



## Bonnie1222

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *OGT, Disney Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *8A Accessible, room 6014*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *We are totally spoiled now - our room was HUGE!!! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *58 days*


----------



## cruiser21

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11a deck 6*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's fine. There's only two of us I wasn't expecting a larger room. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *Around 75 days give or take a few. *


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

cruiser21 said:


> Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Magic*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11a deck 6. *



Is this is for the Transatlantic?
I enjoy staying on deck 5/6, and am hoping such an assignment on our Magic cruise in 24 days. Have an awesome cruise!


----------



## cscream13

Bonnie1222 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *OGT, Disney Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *8A Accessible, room 6014*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *We are totally spoiled now - our room was HUGE!!! *
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *N/A*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?  *58 days*



Awesome draw!! Congrats! the Disney magic.


----------



## bobbiwoz

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?VGT on Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?12 Days 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?5D. 6034
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Happy
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 49 Days


----------



## cruiser21

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Is this is for the Transatlantic?
> I enjoy staying on deck 5/6, and am hoping such an assignment on our Magic cruise in 24 days. Have an awesome cruise!


17 of my 19 DCL cruises I haven't chosen my room. The only bad room I've had is one that I chose....go figure.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

If you book a guarantee and see that DCL has assigned you a cabin, do they ever change it before the cruise? Or once it's assigned, that's it.  Asking for FE purposes.

Laurie


----------



## cruiser21

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> If you book a guarantee and see that DCL has assigned you a cabin, do they ever change it before the cruise? Or once it's assigned, that's it.  Asking for FE purposes.
> 
> Laurie


No. I guess they would if something was wrong with the cabin, but I've never read of it happening.


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? IGT on Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?11 Days on a Wednesday afternoon
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 11C. 2535
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
Happy with bigger handicap accessible cabin though not necessary and reviews seem good for room/location.  
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? NA
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60 Days as soon as *GT rates became available.


----------



## cscream13

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> If you book a guarantee and see that DCL has assigned you a cabin, do they ever change it before the cruise? Or once it's assigned, that's it.  Asking for FE purposes.Laurie



I've never heard of it either, although I do think DCL has the right to do so. Also, those passengers could still upgrade at the port at check-in if upgrades are available.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT on the Magic.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Deck 7 Aft, sounds good to us. Last cruise we had Deck 5 Aft on the Wonder and loved the location.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Two rooms next to each other.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *73 days

*
*added which ship


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Deck 7 Aft, sounds good to us. Last cruise we had Deck 5 Aft on the Wonder and loved the location.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Two rooms next to each other.*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *73 days*


what ship?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

disneymagicgirl said:


> what ship?



The Magic.

We were very happy with the rooms.


----------



## Van Houten

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? IGT / Wonder
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 4 days, Thursday (one was assigned just after 9:00am, another just after 11:30am).  Was getting a bit anxious and checking frequently once the first stateroom was assigned, and it took over 2 hours)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 10B (2063 and 2065)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Location would not have been my first choice if I was booking 10B on my own (potential noise issues), but for an IGT, happy to have deluxe connecting rooms.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 44 days

These two rooms are in the recently added block where Vibe used to be, so not many reviews available.


----------



## ktate82

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT/Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A (10152, 10154, and 10156)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Prefer forward, but thrilled to be on deck 10.  Also very glad to have three rooms together.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 93 days for first cabin and 89 for the other two.


----------



## BAMsmom

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT/Dream
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5C 7664
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Eh, not thrilled about being directly at the stairs, but not the worst room!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 30


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on the Fantasy.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4B*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy #8630.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A.*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 90*


----------



## disneymagicgirl

ktate82 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? VGT/Dream
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 12
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5A (10152, 10154, and 10156)
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Prefer forward, but thrilled to be on deck 10.  Also very glad to have three rooms together.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? Yes, connecting
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? 93 days for first cabin and 89 for the other two.



Love that you got connecting. Hoping it works out for us in Dec too.  We did get connecting last time. Have fun!


----------



## ktate82

disneymagicgirl said:


> Love that you got connecting. Hoping it works out for us in Dec too.  We did get connecting last time. Have fun!



Everyone that I know of that booked more than one VGT room got connecting or right next to each other.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Anisum

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship? OGT/Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 8 (Wednesday)
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 9C 2504
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Very happy. Apparently it has a tiny bit more space being closer to the front of the ship.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 96


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?


In 2012 Fantasy we got 2 connecting 4As for or party of 5...3 in one room 2 in the other. It was sooo spacious!


----------



## RedStars

Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6B, 7188*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Not really happy but knew what I was getting into with VGT rate; leftover, for sure. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 30 days*


----------



## lspst8

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?



My family of 4 got a category 4B room with a Murphy bed on on VGT cruise. My sister’s family of 3 was only 2 doors down from us also in a 4B.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?


My husband & I were assigned to a 4A room on a VGT booking.  Actually, two of them (B2B cruises).  The first one had the Murphy bed, the second one didn't.


----------



## mmouse37

> Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?



Yes, just last week on the Magic.  We were on the Quebec City to NYC cruise and we booked it at a VGT rate in June for a September cruise and were assigned two weeks out from sailing.  We got cabin 8512 which held five and I loved the extra space.  It was just my husband and myself.  Our two friends got 8514 (same category).

The rest of my family booked OGT (4 cabins) and were all assigned on Deck 5 right next to each other.  They were assigned about 2 weeks after booking (in June).  5510, 5512, 5514 and 5516.

I loved our forward locations.....

MJ


----------



## vakamalua

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship?   VGT  Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?   4A   8560
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  Very Happy.  Very Roomy cabin for just the two of us.  Great location--one floor up to pool level, mid-way between mid-ship and aft elevators.  Great views from Deck 8.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?  @ 3 months


----------



## melissabeth

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship?
 VGT Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
 16
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 
7A #5640 (navigator's verandah)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
I am a little bit disappointed. I was really hoping for a regular verandah room, I wouldn't even have minded a white wall. There are only 3 of us, I am guessing that might have something to do with the assignment as there is no Murphy or pull down bunk in this room and 3 is the max. There are quite a few other rooms/categories available still with less than 2 weeks to go. I know that this is the chance that I took, I also know that we are going to have an amazing time but I can't help feeling disappointed at this assignment with "better" verandah staterooms still available and potentially empty at sailing. The location on deck 5 is great though, with the theater and Oceaneers right by the room.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
 N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 
37


----------



## disneymagicgirl

melissabeth said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT? On Which ship?
> VGT Magic
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
> 16
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?
> 7A #5640 (navigator's verandah)
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
> I am a little bit disappointed. I was really hoping for a regular verandah room, I wouldn't even have minded a white wall. There are only 3 of us, I am guessing that might have something to do with the assignment as there is no Murphy or pull down bunk in this room and 3 is the max. There are quite a few other rooms/categories available still with less than 2 weeks to go. I know that this is the chance that I took, I also know that we are going to have an amazing time but I can't help feeling disappointed at this assignment with "better" verandah staterooms still available and potentially empty at sailing. The location on deck 5 is great though, with the theater and Oceaneers right by the room.
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?
> N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book?
> 37


Oh wow, I didn’t realize you can get assigned a navigators verandah. I’d be super disappointed too.


----------



## Dug720

disneymagicgirl said:


> Oh wow, I didn’t realize you can get assigned a navigators verandah. I’d be super disappointed too.



It is a Verandah, so yes, it would be a possibility with VGT.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT, Disney Magic 11/10/18*

#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16*

#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5C, 6028*

#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy, it's a verandah, what's not to be happy about?*

#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a

#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *51 days*


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Dug720 said:


> It is a Verandah, so yes, it would be a possibility with VGT.


I don’t know that I necessarily agree with that based on the wording in the *gt rate small print compared with the wording of the stateroom categories. If I were the op, I’d call Disney and discuss the discrepancy. Worth a try.


----------



## Dug720

disneymagicgirl said:


> I don’t know that I necessarily agree with that based on the wording in the *gt rate small print compared with the wording of the stateroom categories. If I were the op, I’d call Disney and discuss the discrepancy. Worth a try.



It is still considered a verandah, so I doubt you would get very far with a discussion.

And actually it says “verandah, view may be obstructed” - so yes, the wording does include navigator verandahs in there.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Dug720 said:


> It is still considered a verandah, so I doubt you would get very far with a discussion.
> 
> And actually it says “verandah, view may be obstructed” - so yes, the wording does include navigator verandahs in there.



I’m only looking at the small print and room descriptions for my particular ship, but according to my research I would certainly take the time to call.
I don’t even see what you mentioned in the small print or the main description for our sailing. I’m not going to take the time to reasearch all the ships and sailings since that doesn’t affect me.
The OP can check the particulars for her contract and decide if it worth the phone call or not.


----------



## Dug720

disneymagicgirl said:


> I’m only looking at the small print and room descriptions for my particular ship, but according to my research I would certainly take the time to call.
> I don’t even see what you mentioned in the small print or the main description for our sailing. I’m not going to take the time to reasearch all the ships and sailings since that doesn’t affect me.
> The OP can check the particulars for her contract and decide if it worth the phone call or not.



I could only look at what I did since you haven't listed your specific sailing. But I looked at several and all had the description I quoted as a possibility for verandah. Are you positive you booked VGT? Or did you book GTY for a specific category? There is a HUGE difference in those bookings.

Given that a navigator's verandah is categorized under "Verandah" on ALL sailings, if you book VGT (which means Verandah Guarantee) that is a chance you are taking. If you're not wiling to take that chance, you probably shouldn't book VGT.


----------



## Cmbar

We booked VGT last year on the MAGIC on a San Juan sailing.  We were two couples so only two in each room.  We both got the Navigators Verandah on Deck 5 right by the movie theater.  I was so sad the first day because I felt so ripped off but I knew that it was a chance you take.  Others on our cruise got wonderful full Verandah mid ship with their VGT rate but most of them had more people in the room.  Today I booked the exact same cruise  in December because I am able to get a TA rate and it was such a good price I couldn't pass it up.  It is coded as a GTY  07A. Im still planning on we'll get a Navigator Verandah and I fully expect to get the last pickings but I will be curious to see where we are assigned since it is coded differently for the TA appreciation rate.


----------



## Dug720

Cmbar said:


> We booked VGT last year on the MAGIC on a San Juan sailing.  We were two couples so only two in each room.  We both got the Navigators Verandah on Deck 5 right by the movie theater.  I was so sad the first day because I felt so ripped off but I knew that it was a chance you take.  Others on our cruise got wonderful full Verandah mid ship with their VGT rate but most of them had more people in the room.  Today I booked the exact same cruise  in December because I am able to get a TA rate and it was such a good price I couldn't pass it up.  It is coded as a GTY  07A. Im still planning on we'll get a Navigator Verandah and I fully expect to get the last pickings but I will be curious to see where we are assigned since it is coded differently for the TA appreciation rate.



Yeah...the GTY is different from VGT anyway - though in the case is a 7A GTY your starting point is the same. My guess is the poster saying they will call if they get a 7A because their description (which no copy of the text has been provided) as a GTY for a different verandah category thus making their starting level higher than 7A.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Has anyone who booked VGT with 4 or less people in their party ever been assigned a family stateroom that sleeps 5?


YES! We have.  Oct 2016 on the Fantasy.  It was just myself, DH and DS7.  We booked VGT and got assigned a 4B - deck 8, midship. It was a really spacious room for just us 3.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Dug720 said:


> Yeah...the GTY is different from VGT anyway - though in the case is a 7A GTY your starting point is the same. My guess is the poster saying they will call if they get a 7A because their description (which no copy of the text has been provided) as a GTY for a different verandah category thus making their starting level higher than 7A.



This doesn't really affect me, I was just suggesting the OP call if he/she wished. It isn't an argument. I have sailed GTY and GT before and am again soon. I'm not all that concerned about it myself.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> YES! We have.  Oct 2016 on the Fantasy.  It was just myself, DH and DS7.  We booked VGT and got assigned a 4B - deck 8, midship. It was a really spacious room for just us 3.



Thanks for the response. I received our room assignment, and it was not meant to be this time. 4 of us in a 5C. Oh well, we have a verandah, I'm happy.


----------



## Arianabtd

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT Magic (Dec 14th)
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 22 (I checked today just for fun and thought it was a mistake!! Thanksgiving really is the best )
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? Both 5B
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Absolutely! The rooms are mid ship and on the side of the boat we wanted!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 2 rooms, and they are connecting
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 112


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Guess I'm getting anxious. We sail on Monday 12/10 (a week away) on the Dream and when I log into the Disney Cruise website, at the top it says GTY, but when I scroll down it says:

Your Stateroom: GTY
Category: VGT

Based on what I'm reading...the worst case scenario is that we'll get a room number assigned when we arrive at Port Canaveral? I'm kinda hoping to get assigned sooner though so I can learn a little more about the location and any nuances. I see others that posted that they've been assigned a few weeks in advance so I wonder what the difference is.


----------



## Dug720

coast2coastmickey said:


> Guess I'm getting anxious. We sail on Monday 12/10 (a week away) on the Dream and when I log into the Disney Cruise website, at the top it says GTY, but when I scroll down it says:
> 
> Your Stateroom: GTY
> Category: VGT
> 
> Based on what I'm reading...the worst case scenario is that we'll get a room number assigned when we arrive at Port Canaveral? I'm kinda hoping to get assigned sooner though so I can learn a little more about the location and any nuances. I see others that posted that they've been assigned a few weeks in advance so I wonder what the difference is.



The difference is you have a VGT (meaning ANY verandah, not a specific category verandah)and those are assigned usually 10ish days out.

This thread is GTY where people pick a category (4E, 9C, 8B, etc) but not a cabin number. These are usually assigned 50ish days out.

But ANY cabin with a guarantee status (either type) can be assigned as late as at the port.


----------



## DisneyTM

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT Wonder *
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10* 
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A, 6067*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Mixed feelings. Would have liked a split bath, but we are mid ship and on a higher deck. Most importantly we are on the boat! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *No*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *186*


----------



## cscream13

coast2coastmickey said:


> Guess I'm getting anxious. We sail on Monday 12/10 (a week away) on the Dream and when I log into the Disney Cruise website, at the top it says GTY, but when I scroll down it says:
> 
> Your Stateroom: GTY
> Category: VGT
> 
> Based on what I'm reading...the worst case scenario is that we'll get a room number assigned when we arrive at Port Canaveral? I'm kinda hoping to get assigned sooner though so I can learn a little more about the location and any nuances. I see others that posted that they've been assigned a few weeks in advance so I wonder what the difference is.


You have the right thread. My impression is that most people have assignments by one week out, but they can assign up to port arrival. I think Tuesdays are lucky for assignments. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT x2*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4E 5026 & 5028*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *excited for location and extended verandah. Not excited my boys have to share a bed and my teen gets to sleep on the couch bed. Family of 6, rooms sleep 3 each. It will be fine, but I would have preferred one of the rooms to have the pullman bed. First priority was connecting, as we got it, so I won't whine. haha!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *connecting*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Monday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *not sure, checked at 11:30am and it was there.*


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Dug720 said:


> The difference is you have a VGT (meaning ANY verandah, not a specific category verandah)and those are assigned usually 10ish days out.
> 
> This thread is GTY where people pick a category (4E, 9C, 8B, etc) but not a cabin number. These are usually assigned 50ish days out.
> 
> But ANY cabin with a guarantee status (either type) can be assigned as late as at the port.





cscream13 said:


> You have the right thread. My impression is that most people have assignments by one week out, but they can assign up to port arrival. I think Tuesdays are lucky for assignments. Fingers crossed for you!!



Thank you for the insights


----------



## Jeff Lauder

coast2coastmickey said:


> Guess I'm getting anxious. We sail on Monday 12/10 (a week away) on the Dream and when I log into the Disney Cruise website, at the top it says GTY, but when I scroll down it says:
> 
> Your Stateroom: GTY
> Category: VGT
> 
> Based on what I'm reading...the worst case scenario is that we'll get a room number assigned when we arrive at Port Canaveral? I'm kinda hoping to get assigned sooner though so I can learn a little more about the location and any nuances. I see others that posted that they've been assigned a few weeks in advance so I wonder what the difference is.



I'm sure you'll get confirmation within a day or two.


----------



## beachbum02

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5A  #10004*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy. We have booked several Forward rooms, and we're very excited to have a room in the forward on the 10th floor!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *(Brother booked a few days after us, and he was assigned the joining room next to us)*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure, checked about 8pm and it was there*
9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Jeff Lauder said:


> I'm sure you'll get confirmation within a day or two.



Well, got assigned 8640 on the Dream! It's an aft Deluxe Veranda. Seems like a good spot to be, sandwiched between staterooms above and below, so hopefully minimal noise outside of normal hallway noise 

This is my first cruise and I'm excited!


----------



## cscream13

coast2coastmickey said:


> Well, got assigned 8640 on the Dream! It's an aft Deluxe Veranda. Seems like a good spot to be, sandwiched between staterooms above and below, so hopefully minimal noise outside of normal hallway noise
> 
> This is my first cruise and I'm excited!



Great news! Tuesdays are lucky


----------



## kjduncan

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4A #9126*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy! We love aft on deck 9 and are thrilled with the extra room in a 4A.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Monday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 10:30 a.m.*
#9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## tallguy07

coast2coastmickey said:


> Well, got assigned 8640 on the Dream! It's an aft Deluxe Veranda. Seems like a good spot to be, sandwiched between staterooms above and below, so hopefully minimal noise outside of normal hallway noise
> 
> This is my first cruise and I'm excited!



Glad to hear it. See you on Monday, neighbor. We got 8638.


----------



## msec

1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5D- Deck 6 Aft*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *YES*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Dream*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Thursday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure  - was assigned sometime during the day*
#9. What month is your cruise? *December*


----------



## com_op_2000

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* IGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *11-C - Deck 6 Forward - *Booked 11-C - Deck 2 Aft
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *55*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure - was assigned sometime during the day*
#9. What month is your cruise? *February '19*


----------



## Dug720

com_op_2000 said:


> #1. What category GTY cabin did you book?* VGT*
> #2. What category and room # did you get? *11-C - Deck 6 Forward - *Booked 11-C - Deck 2 Aft
> #3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *55*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
> #6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
> #7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
> #8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure - was assigned sometime during the day*
> #9. What month is your cruise? *February '19*



Wait, you booked VERANDAH GT and got assigned an INSIDE?? What am I missing here that you're happy about it?


----------



## com_op_2000

Dug720 said:


> Wait, you booked VERANDAH GT and got assigned an INSIDE?? What am I missing here that you're happy about it?


Sorry missed typed.


----------



## Dug720

com_op_2000 said:


> Sorry missed typed.



Got it.


----------



## maribeau

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT - Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *7*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11C  Stateroom 2015*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm happy that I have an assigned room on a Disney cruise!  I'm traveling by myself, so I won't be inconvenienced by the lack of a split bathroom. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book *17*


----------



## cscream13

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4A, midship (10078)*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy! It's a family verandah with a 5th berth and we love deck 10, despite being under the main pool.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Thursday -- I checked and saw the assignment in the afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *January 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *59 days *


----------



## Karin1984

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* OGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9C 2540*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 (most in the Facebook group got it this day) *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *First cruise, so no idea, I am only concerned as I am located under the restaurants. I assume it will be okay, as during first dinner I will be doing stuff and will have dinner myself during the second seating. There might be some noise later in the evening due to tables being repositioned for the next night, but there shouldn't be a lot of noise at night, or early morning? *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Friday Afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *January 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *55 days*


----------



## ktate82

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10520*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy!  This is actually only a few rooms down from where we usually book.  Love deck 10 under the spa!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *30 days*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Booked VGT YESTERDAY....not assigned yet!


----------



## bobbiwoz

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT on Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?* 13 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B 6096*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy, between mid and aft elevators *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?*NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?*14 Days 
Got this assignment on a Monday afternoon, the day after we booked.  I  had looked in morning.  *


----------



## hagergl99

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10146*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Feels like a leftover, but still pretty happy at the VGT price.  The veranda is under Cabana's significant overhang, seems to be mixed reviews about noise from above and right across from the stairs/elevator.  Still, it's a cruise so how bad could it be.*
#5  If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *65 Days*


----------



## DisneYE

Very similar as fellow cruise mate above:
Seems assignments do get issued on Tuesday afternoons. 

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5D 6524*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I think so...happy to be starboard for the first time aboard the Fantasy... no idea how the verandah is (if it has regular or semi-lounge chairs) but as long as its NOT a Navigator's Verandah (and this is not) I'm happy..*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *62 Days*


----------



## cscream13

hagergl99 said:


> #1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
> #2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10146*
> #3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Feels like a leftover, but still pretty happy at the VGT price.  The veranda is under Cabana's significant overhang, seems to be mixed reviews about noise from above and right across from the stairs/elevator.  Still, it's a cruise so how bad could it be.*
> #5  If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
> #6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday afternoon*
> #7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
> #8. How many days before departure did you book? *65 Days*



We were assigned 10144 when we booked VGT a few years ago and were pretty happy with it. We've been on Deck 10 a number of times and are used to the overhang. We were worried about proximity to the elevator lobby, but actually loved it!! With kids, it was nice to have less walking and schlepping of stuff and we did not hear extra noise from the lobby area. AFT elevators are generally less crowded.


----------



## Keyser

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* OGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *8B 9502*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm between OK and happy.  On the good side, we got the "Family" size oceanview, which was the top "extra" I was hoping for; it's almost at the end of a dead-end hallway, so there won't be lots of outside traffic; and deck 9 would probably be my top choice of decks.  On the down side, it's almost right across from the laundry room (which could lead to noise/people, or maybe not), at the (forward) end of the ship that has less of interest for us (though I will have less excuse to not go to the fitness center...), and that might have more issues with motion (2 in our family get motion sick).  Overall, seems good, and I'm not picky given the discount.*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday, sometime before late afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *44 Days*


----------



## DrLolo

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *7A 7680*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm thrilled to be in a balcony cabin at a great price, and glad to be assigned a room with a 4th pullman bed for our party of 3. My 5yo is really excited to get a bunk bed. This is an obstructed balcony with a large metal wall on one side, but I'm not a sun worshipper so it might actually be nice to have some shade and extra privacy. *
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday, sometime before late afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *25 Days*


----------



## DisDad2.0

cscream13 said:


> We were assigned 10144 when we booked VGT a few years ago and were pretty happy with it. We've been on Deck 10 a number of times and are used to the overhang. We were worried about proximity to the elevator lobby, but actually loved it!! With kids, it was nice to have less walking and schlepping of stuff and we did not hear extra noise from the lobby area. AFT elevators are generally less crowded.


Good to know.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## beaglefan

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category *5A* and room # *10636*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm happy with this room category and a savings of over $3,000*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday*
#7. What month is your cruise? *March 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *60* *Days*


----------



## melissajx3

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT - Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4E - 5162*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm very happy! We've stayed in this type of stateroom before and loved it. Only thing I would change if I could would be to be on the starboard side, rather than port, but not a big deal!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *35 days*


----------



## keaster

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT - Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5C - 7540*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Reviews of this room look good, we are happy! Usually book a 5A veranda room but this is great!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *19 days*


----------



## Van Houten

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT - Fantasy*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5A - 10056, 10058*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy to be mid-ship and in 5A.  These would not have been my first choice if I were selecting a cabin, but will do just fine.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *connecting*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *174 days*


----------



## rramsr

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* IGT DREAM*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *11a 9603*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? So far seems like a good room, have only been on one other cruise and had a verandah but from pictures the room looks great
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Thursday Morning around 11am*
#7. What month is your cruise? April* 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *30*


----------



## adamki

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT; Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5a; 10512, 10514*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *From reviews, the rooms seem somewhat undesirable as they are beneath the Fitness Center.  Otherwise, the location looks great ... we'll see if the noise from above is an issue.*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting.*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday, just before noon Eastern time*
#7. What month is your cruise? *April 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *91*


----------



## Davistigers

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* IGT; Wonder*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *Inside Stateroom with Restrictions, 11B, 6313*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy with it!* *I thought we would get deck 1 or 2. Good location near adult pool and Quiet Cove. In a little interior hallway so reviews says it's quiet.*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday, around 11:15am PST*
#7. What month is your cruise? *April 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *180*


----------



## WildGinger

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT; Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? 04*a; 9634*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy with room.  Close to aft/middle elevators*
#5 If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday, just before noon Eastern time*
#7. What month is your cruise? *April 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *150 days*


----------



## william dietch

About two weeks ago now, we booked the Fantasy for may, I did it through costco. "*Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions "  *Seems these are still available, saved about 1k from the 06b and 05b. that were offered. On other sailings i noticed there were some vgt's that said obstructed view. Do i still have a chance of getting a navigator or obstructed view with the one i chose?


----------



## n2mm

william dietch said:


> About two weeks ago now, we booked the Fantasy for may, I did it through costco. "*Verandah Stateroom with Restrictions "  *Seems these are still available, saved about 1k from the 06b and 05b. that were offered. On other sailings i noticed there were some vgt's that said obstructed view. Do i still have a chance of getting a navigator or obstructed view with the one i chose?



Yes.  You booked a guaranteed veranda cabin.  You know you’re getting a veranda...could be on the highest end or lowest end.  It’s a gamble.  That’s the restrictions you accepted by saving the money.  My last Vgt end up as a 5A next to the navigation wings on deck 10.  I was happy with it, but would’ve never chosen it.  I’m waiting for my OGT for my May 6th cruise now. I’m ok as long as there’s a bed and bathroom and the AC works.  Let us know how you do


----------



## n2mm

Any early May cruisers with restricted fares. Anxiously waiting for my assignment.

Got it after posting this today.


----------



## CinderellaDream

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4A 10092*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *4 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy - would normally choose deck 9 to have a buffer from pool deck noise but the noise from above wasn't too bad.  *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Thursday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *Apr 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *5 days*


----------



## n2mm

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* OGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9B 2542*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13 Days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Satisfied-exactly what I would’ve chosen myself, but would’ve been nice to get the next category higher, like 8B *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday noon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *45 days*


----------



## william dietch

May 11th, waiting on my VGT reveal on the fantasy.

What would be considered good... anything but 7a?


----------



## ember1205

william dietch said:


> May 11th, waiting on my VGT reveal on the fantasy.
> 
> What would be considered good... anything but 7a?



I'm on the same ship/itinerary. Booked on 4/2 and am a Castaway Club Silver member. Still waiting on information with the departure being just over two weeks away.

There seems to be no decrease in available Verandah staterooms today compared to three weeks ago when I booked. So, I'm holding out hope for a higher deck for myself.

As far as what's better and such... Only you can decide that. The 07A category indicates a "Navigator's Verandah" which means that you don't have a 100% unobstructed view above a railing - it's a solid white wall with a very large porthole in it. For me, personally, I would very much prefer to not be assigned one of these rooms because I want to sit on my verandah in the morning to have coffee and this would definitely take away from the view. But, if that's what I get, so be it. I'll be on the ship for less than 7 full days in total (around 162 hours). I will likely spend no more than a total of 2-3 hours on my verandah during that entire time.


----------



## william dietch

ember1205 said:


> I'm on the same ship/itinerary. Booked on 4/2 and am a Castaway Club Silver member. Still waiting on information with the departure being just over two weeks away.
> 
> There seems to be no decrease in available Verandah staterooms today compared to three weeks ago when I booked. So, I'm holding out hope for a higher deck for myself.
> 
> As far as what's better and such... Only you can decide that. The 07A category indicates a "Navigator's Verandah" which means that you don't have a 100% unobstructed view above a railing - it's a solid white wall with a very large porthole in it. For me, personally, I would very much prefer to not be assigned one of these rooms because I want to sit on my verandah in the morning to have coffee and this would definitely take away from the view. But, if that's what I get, so be it. I'll be on the ship for less than 7 full days in total (around 162 hours). I will likely spend no more than a total of 2-3 hours on my verandah during that entire time.


Yeah ,i booked through costco myself and i've been checking a few times and same stuff is available, rates went up a bit, i just checked and up to 1603 now, vs the 1450 i think, it's all negligible. This particular itinerary isn't as popular as the virgin islands itinerary so its a bit cheaper..   Interestingly, i noticed there is a lot of regular verandah available, as in say like probably 10+   Disney wouldn't put you in a 7a with a 4/5a or higher available and empty...At least i'd hope they wouldn't do that. That'd be rude. But, i don't know how the assignments work. i do see there is many non obstructed options available still.


----------



## ember1205

In looking at the currently available for direct booking information... It SEEMS that ONLY stateroom 7022 is available in the 07A category. Looking up THAT room, it's only partially obstructed by the porthole as shown here: https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/roomreport.cfm?Room=7022

So, even if that's the room I get assigned, I will be pretty happy. Plus, it's a port side room which means morning sun on this itinerary  for all but the last couple of days (when I'm going to be out there most).

EDIT: Seems 6178 is available as well... Only partial obstruction in one corner.


----------



## william dietch

ember1205 said:


> In looking at the currently available for direct booking information... It SEEMS that ONLY stateroom 7022 is available in the 07A category. Looking up THAT room, it's only partially obstructed by the porthole as shown here:
> 
> So, even if that's the room I get assigned, I will be pretty happy. Plus, it's a port side room which means morning sun on this itinerary  for all but the last couple of days (when I'm going to be out there most).
> 
> EDIT: Seems 6178 is available as well... Only partial obstruction in one corner.


I am sure it'll be great whatever room we get. I'm not stressing it at all, just curious!  But, i wouldn't complain about more room with a toddler.... that's for sure.


----------



## rammh

Does anyone know what Travel Agent rates are officially considered? I have not ever booked one before. In my account it says GTY 7A however, when I asked the DCL cast member he said it is really a guaranteed "view" so made it sound like a VGT. Assuming the worst at a 7A on the Magic but no idea if it will be in the 45ish day category or the 10ish day assignment category. Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## LittleMissMagic

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* OGT Wonder*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9A 5016*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 Days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy - it's a convenient location near the stairs, which I'm excited about. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Monday*
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *45 days*


----------



## i18mulan

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? * 4A - 7078*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy to be between the midship and aft elevators. Short walk to the Cabanas. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/a*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *64 days*


----------



## Spartan86

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT 7A Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 8526*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *25*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy - Unobstructed veranda across the hall from second cabin booked for young adult son. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes 8526/8527*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Friday*
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *31 days*


----------



## william dietch

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *04D 6136*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *i THINK so, i don't know anything about the rooms. No Port hole, so that's good*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday Morning*
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? 30* days*


----------



## ember1205

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *05A 10648*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 Days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I am very happy with the high deck, but not terribly excited about the placement (under Cabans's, far aft, right at elevators/stairs). We shall see. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday Morning*
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? 39


----------



## DIS_MIKE

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *04C 7134*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 Days *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *It's a Deluxe Family Oceanview Stateroom w/Verandah so I feel it is/was a bargain for the price I paid! *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned.* It happened today - Tuesday but I am unsure of the time.  I'm guessing in the morning as I checked around 2PM. *
#7. What month is your cruise? *May 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *17 days*


----------



## rammh

Some people on our cruise got their assignment today but I haven’t yet we booked with the same discount 
Do they assign different categories on different days?


----------



## chopstick

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *6A 5142*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Would have loved a plexiglass verandah, but we love being on deck 5 and are happy with the significant savings we got by booking guaranteed status.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We have family on board who booked a regular rate HA room, we are located several decks below them but both aft. *
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *74*


----------



## dacjam

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?* IGT Wonder*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *11C Deck 2 Forward*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *14*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?  *Definitely a leftover. I knew I could get the worst cabin on the ship but I was still disappointed.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *June 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *5 weeks*


----------



## mm824

1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *OGT 9D Wonder*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9C 2646*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *13*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Probably a leftover, but we paid $1600 less than the 9C/> Guarantee, so I'm happy to have a big window!*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Monday AM*
#7. What month is your cruise? *June 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book?* 8 Weeks*


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I love this thread. Thank you all.  We're considering booking OGT or VGT for the Northern Europe sailing Sept 1.  This thread is so helpful.  We thought for sure that by booking this way, DCL would assign the crappiest room possible but that's definitely not the trend I'm seeing, especially with verandahs.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

rammh said:


> Does anyone know what Travel Agent rates are officially considered? I have not ever booked one before. In my account it says GTY 7A however, when I asked the DCL cast member he said it is really a guaranteed "view" so made it sound like a VGT. Assuming the worst at a 7A on the Magic but no idea if it will be in the 45ish day category or the 10ish day assignment category. Anyone have experience to share?



You probably have already sailed but I'm answering in case someone else has a similar question.  7A GTY means you booked a specific category and DCL will assign a cabin within that category.  It is not restricted for cancellations, name changes, category changes, etc.  OTOH, a VGT is very restricted. You must pay in full at time of booking and no cancellations possible.  No name changes.  No cabin changes.  You don't even choose a category.  DCL will assign a verandah from any of those categories.  You get what you get and don't get upset.  lol.  I'm ok with that in exchange for the huge savings.


----------



## PRN cruiser

Purchased a VGT.  Ship sails two weeks from today and still no cabin assignment.  It appears there are still 30+ cabins in this category available.


----------



## ember1205

PRN cruiser said:


> Purchased a VGT.  Ship sails two weeks from today and still no cabin assignment.  It appears there are still 30+ cabins in this category available.



It will be assigned to you this coming Tuesday in all likelihood as that's the most common time that they do them (the Tuesday of the week before sailing).


----------



## Quellman

PRN cruiser said:


> Purchased a VGT.  Ship sails two weeks from today and still no cabin assignment.  It appears there are still 30+ cabins in this category available.


I've gotten assignment at 12 days and 10 days before.


----------



## ember1205

Quellman said:


> I've gotten assignment at 12 days and 10 days before.



What day of the week did each assignment occur? They are usually on a Tuesday. I'm guessing one cruise sailed on a Friday (10 days) and the other sailed on a Sunday (12 days)?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

For all of you who have sailed IGT/OGT/VGT before, is there a cabin number printed on your luggage tags?  Or do they just put GTY on it?  Did you need to write your cabin number on it once you got the room assignment?


----------



## ember1205

Likely won't be a cabin number printed on it, and that's ok...

The tags are printed before your cabin is assigned, but the bar code on them is unique to you. Once DCL updates your reservation with your cabin number, that will be part of the information available. If you'd feel better, you can write your cabin number on your tags, just be careful not to write over the top of something else.

Additionally, if you're flying in the day before (which is always recommended anyhow), you could walk over to the Disney transportation area and fill out new tags WITH your stateroom number as and use those since you won't be wanting to attach the other tags when you fly from home anyhow.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

ember1205 said:


> Likely won't be a cabin number printed on it, and that's ok...
> 
> The tags are printed before your cabin is assigned, but the bar code on them is unique to you. Once DCL updates your reservation with your cabin number, that will be part of the information available. If you'd feel better, you can write your cabin number on your tags, just be careful not to write over the top of something else.
> 
> Additionally, if you're flying in the day before (which is always recommended anyhow), you could walk over to the Disney transportation area and fill out new tags WITH your stateroom number as and use those since you won't be wanting to attach the other tags when you fly from home anyhow.



Thanks.  We always fly day before to make it as stress-free as possible.   This time it's from Dover, England so we really have to fly early.  I was just curious if there were any clues on the tag.  

We have cruised VERY last minute, as in booking 3 days before sailing, 30 mins before DCL reservations closes and no more booking for that cruise.  We had no luggage tags at all and the porters took care of everything.  No worries.


----------



## CTCruiser221

Quellman said:


> I've gotten assignment at 12 days and 10 days before.



When you got these assignments so close to sailing, did you get an upgrade?  Or were you assigned to the category you paid for?  

We pretty much do GTY or IGT, but the latest we've been assigned before was 60 days out.  Those cruises were more than likely going to sell out, so only a small upgrade from 11C to 11A, let's say.

We are 35 days out with no assignment yet.  Just seeing if the longer the wait means a better possibility of an upgrade?  This particular upcoming cruise has MANY staterooms available in all categories with just about a month from departure, so what would be the likelihood of a bigger upgrade (from 11 to 10 or higher)?  Has anybody had any experience with this?

BTW - We just got our luggage tags (latest we've ever gotten them out of 5 cruises), and they had a blank spot for the stateroom number.  I'm assuming we'll just write it in once we find out.


----------



## ember1205

CTCruiser221 said:


> When you got these assignments so close to sailing, did you get an upgrade?  Or were you assigned to the category you paid for?
> 
> We pretty much do GTY or IGT, but the latest we've been assigned before was 60 days out.  Those cruises were more than likely going to sell out, so only a small upgrade from 11C to 11A, let's say.
> 
> We are 35 days out with no assignment yet.  Just seeing if the longer the wait means a better possibility of an upgrade?  This particular upcoming cruise has MANY staterooms available in all categories with just about a month from departure, so what would be the likelihood of a bigger upgrade (from 11 to 10 or higher)?  Has anybody had any experience with this?
> 
> BTW - We just got our luggage tags (latest we've ever gotten them out of 5 cruises), and they had a blank spot for the stateroom number.  I'm assuming we'll just write it in once we find out.



You might be "on to something" with the notion of selling out. If the cruise reaches a point where it's considered sold out (and I firmly believe that there is ALWAYS 1-2 open staterooms "just in case" they need to move someone), that might be all that's required for them to go ahead and do the room assignments. They claimed that the cruise we were on was sold out, but they were able to move us to an identical room because of issues with ours.  And we got our VGT assignment at 11 days out (Tuesday of the week before we sailed, Saturday departure).


----------



## kry1020

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? Vgt fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 on Wednesday afternoon
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  5a deck 10 #10656
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?   It's ok happy about room and category but I'm in the back of the bus folks , 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 60


----------



## Plumberries

1) Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?
*OGT Wonder*
2) How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?
*55 days for one and 14 days for the other*
3) What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  
*9b*
4) Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location?
*If I had chosen a room, it would have been Deck 2, mid ship, port, which is exactly what I was assigned, so I'm thrilled.*
5) If you booked more than one room, are they close together? 
*Yes, three doors apart. I think that's good for two GTY rooms, especially considering they were assigned at such different times.*
6) How many days before departure date did you book?
*69 days*

One of the rooms was assigned on a Monday, and the other room was assigned on a Wednesday.

I've been using this forum so much that I felt like I should contribute some info that others might find interesting. I normally just lurk because I hate commenting, especially when I have to register.


----------



## Rebecca Pocahontas

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5E 8682*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *8 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Extremely happy! We got an accessible room, which we didn't need, but it was huge. And the balcony was amazing.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Thursday morning*
#7. What month is your cruise? *July 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *38 days*


----------



## Mike Marquis

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? VGT Dream
#2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 10500
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pretty happy right now. All the way forward below the Spa. We’ll see if I feel that way after the cruise. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. Friday morning
#7. What month is your cruise? August 2019
#8. How many days before departure did you book? 18 days


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *VGT on Magic*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9 *
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *5B 6600 & 6602*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy!  
We were originally booked on this cruise when dates first released in Cat 7A using OBB.  I cancelled a few months later, feeling guilty that it's so soon after a previous big trip.  I changed my mind again when I saw the VGT offer for $1000 less per cabin (we need 2 cabins) than our OBB reservation.   So now we have a higher category cabin and saved $2000.  (Well, really $1600 because we lose the OBCs as well.)  Still a great deal.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *Yes. Connecting*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Friday. Unsure of exact time.  It wasn't there at 6am but was there 7pm, ET. *
#7. What month is your cruise? *September 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *67

ETA:  Just wanted to mention in the last several weeks, I have been looking up and keeping a list of available cabins, what is showing if I didn't choose the VGT option.  As cabins would book, I'd cross them off the list.  I re-wrote my list at least twice.  Yesterday, the number of available cabins was 6, not including family size Cat 4 cabins.  I'd look at the list and know I'd be happy with any of those.  Ironically, none of those on the list were assigned to us.  Also, I saw a sudden explosion in number of available cabins the morning our cabin #s were assigned, like 20 more were suddenly available.  
I just happened to look at cabin availability before checking our res but when I saw the large list of available cabins, I knew something had happened.  Either a large group had to cancel or they were moving people around.  When I checked our res, the assignment was there, both cabins assigned on same day which is a relief. *


----------



## Aerodyne78

..


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Aerodyne78 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?  *GTY on Fantasy*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *28*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?  *Guaranteed a 7A, assigned 5A on deck 10*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy!*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together?  *Yes, connecting*
> #6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Friday*
> #7. What month is your cruise? *September 2019*
> #8. How many days before departure did you book? *30*



This thread is for IGT/OGT/VGT bookings only which is very different from GTY.
Here is the thread you're looking for.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-thread-to-keep-track-of-gty-cabins-assigned.3056486/


----------



## stlm

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5A 10654/10656*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy, same location as last cruise (same deck)*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, connecting* 
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned. *Tuesday 9 AM CST*
#7. What month is your cruise? *September 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *40 days*


----------



## Corwin

Finally got our assignment!

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *Cat 5B (Deck 6 midship)*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy. Our assigned stateroom is actually quite close to where we have previously picked staterooms on other cruises, so we can't really complain. It may be a bit closer to the laundry room than I would like, but the online reviews are positive and indicate that it's far enough away from the laundry that it shouldn't be a problem.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A -- only booked 1 room.*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday; it could have been any time during the day. (I didn't get a chance to check today until 5:30 p.m.)*
#7. What month is your cruise? *October (NYC Bahamian Cruise)*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *43 days*


----------



## mmouse37

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *OGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *Cat 9A (Deck 5 forward, Starboard)*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes, very happy.  We are right next door to our son's family which makes it easy with the grandkids. We actually had staterooms in the same area last year on Magic so happy with the location.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We actually had 8 cabins in our group...some are on Deck 4 and some on Deck 2.  Everyone is happy with their location.*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday.  I had checked at 8:00 am and it wasn't assigned.  Checked again around 11:00 am and they were assigned.*
#7. What month is your cruise? *October 27th (NYC Bahamian Cruise)*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *45 days

MJ*


----------



## DisBNewB

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *OGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9C/2534*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *I'm pretty pleased, but didn't have any specific wishes/expectations. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday, somewhere between 9am and noon.*
#7. What month is your cruise? October 27th *(NYC Bahamian Cruise)*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *73 days*


----------



## aritchie45

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4a, ( Deck 8, mid-ship, port side )*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Yes, very happy.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday am*
#7. What month is your cruise? *November 10th, NYC to San Juan 5 day sailing*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *~79 days (yes, the *GT rates for this cruise were released a few days ahead of the 75 day window)*


----------



## tigerchic89

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *IGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? 10B 2545
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *18 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Glad that I got a split bath.
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *November 10th, NYC to San Juan 5 day sailing*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *~60 days *


----------



## msmama

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *Wonder OGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9(something), 2526 (I can't figure out the different letters for the 9's).*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *If I would've picked a room it would have been 2nd floor, mid/forward. This is right by the forward elevator so pretty much what I would've picked. In fact I think I've stayed in the room next to it on the Magic.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
#7. What month is your cruise? *November 8, EBPC*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *Sometime between Gold and Silver check in dates. Roughly 100 days? *


----------



## Corwin

Corwin said:


> Finally got our assignment!
> 
> #1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
> #2. What category and room # did you get? *Cat 5B (Deck 6 midship)*
> #3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy. Our assigned stateroom is actually quite close to where we have previously picked staterooms on other cruises, so we can't really complain. It may be a bit closer to the laundry room than I would like, but the online reviews are positive and indicate that it's far enough away from the laundry that it shouldn't be a problem.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A -- only booked 1 room.*
> #6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Thursday; it could have been any time during the day. (I didn't get a chance to check today until 5:30 p.m.)*
> #7. What month is your cruise? *October (NYC Bahamian Cruise)*
> #8. How many days before departure did you book? *43 days*


I just wanted to note that our stateroom ended up being absolutely perfect, and the proximity to the laundry room was a complete non-issue. (We were a few doors down from the laundry room.) In fact, it ended up being a positive feature...the proximity to the laundry room made it very easy to pop clothes into the dryer to get any wrinkles out.


----------



## parkbr

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *Dream VGT*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5D - 6162*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? 
*We are very happy! We were thinking that we will get 6B (as many were shown as available when I did the availability check). We wanted on the deck where there are staterooms above and below - which we got! 
The only downside is that it's almost right outside of the stairs and elevators. I am not sure how it will pan out in terms of noise. But last time when we sailed with RCCL - Allure of the Seas, we got the room in mid-ship, in btw the elevators, and we disliked it because the walk was too long from the elevator! So it could be a good thing.  We'll report back. *
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Wednesday between noon - 6 PM EST*
#7. What month is your cruise? *December 2019*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *32 days*


----------



## sethschroeder

Thought I posted here already but have been another thread.

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Fantasy*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *4E (5532)*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Great upgrade in room category, closer to midship, with an extended balcony*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Monday am*
#7. What month is your cruise? *November 30th, East Caribbean 7 day sailing*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *70 days*


----------



## MrsRed09

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *VGT Magic*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *5B 6106 & 6104*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 5* days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? H*appy with the assignment. Great location close to elevators and easy access to drop children off at the Oceanears Club*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes connecting *
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Friday afternoon*
#7. What month is your cruise? *November*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *50ish days*


----------



## gatordoc

Anxiously awaiting our OGT assignment for our January cruise. I’ve been checking availability every day to see what’s still bookable to try to get a sense of what we might get. Yesterday, for the first time, the entire oceanview category was listed as unavailable; same today. So that gives me hope that they’ve now booked them all and that we’ll get an assignment soon. Though probably not until after the holiday weekend, I’d guess.


----------



## ajo

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? *OGT Dream*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *9B 2544, 2546, 2548*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy as we like deck 2.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes - all three in a row*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Tuesday morning*
#7. What month is your cruise? *December*
#8. How many days before departure did you book? *about 50*


----------



## Mandi601

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? OGT Magic
#2. What category and room # did you get? 9A room 6000 
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10 days
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Happy to be on Deck 6. It’s a handicapped accessible room which we don’t need, but I hear they are bigger so that’s a plus. We are all the way forward and the reviews I read say it’s quiet. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? Wednesday evening 
#7. What month is your cruise? December
#8. How many days before departure did you book? 77 days, IGT and OGT were released before final payment date


----------



## neutie88

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship?  *VGT 5C+ Fantasy (got a FL resident rate)*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *35 days*
#3. What category and room # did you get?  *5A deck 10 #10132*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *We love aft, and stayed in 10160 last time on Fantasy, so we are happy with this location.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? *Not sure, we got the luggage tags in the mail, which was when we found out.*
#7. How many days before departure date did you book? *112 days*
#8. What month is your cruise? *January 18th *


----------



## DisMommyTX

Reading everyone's comments on the 'happy' question has me thinking (dangerous!). I wish there was a toggle box where *GT could indicate what would be preferred/ most important to them...location, full size balcony, split bath, extra space (like the room preferences when you do online check in for WDW resort rooms). Yes, we all agreed to accept anything in the category, but there is literally a person randomly assigning a room to each GT booking with zero info while most of us actually have different preferences of some sort. Obviously no guarantees, and if there are limited rooms left then it likely doesn't matter, but negligible extra cost could make for a better guest experience, fewer complaints, etc. 

Back to waiting for room assignment on the VGT we booked 165 days out...


----------



## otten

DisMommyTX said:


> Reading everyone's comments on the 'happy' question has me thinking (dangerous!). I wish there was a toggle box where *GT could indicate what would be preferred/ most important to them...location, full size balcony, split bath, extra space (like the room preferences when you do online check in for WDW resort rooms). Yes, we all agreed to accept anything in the category, but there is literally a person randomly assigning a room to each GT booking with zero info while most of us actually have different preferences of some sort. Obviously no guarantees, and if there are limited rooms left then it likely doesn't matter, but negligible extra cost could make for a better guest experience, fewer complaints, etc.
> 
> Back to waiting for room assignment on the VGT we booked 165 days out...


 Did you book GT or GTY? I didn't think they released GT rates that far out from sailing.


----------



## DisMommyTX

otten said:


> Did you book GT or GTY? I didn't think they released GT rates that far out from sailing.



Definitely VGT. We were surprised to see it so far out, especially over TX Spring Break dates. Even more strange, it has been constantly available at the same rate for 3 months but never went on FLR or MTO. I still suspect we'll be waiting until the week before for the room assignment. We'll know for sure in 75 days or less!


----------



## iloveeeyore

otten said:


> Did you book GT or GTY? I didn't think they released GT rates that far out from sailing.


Could you please explain the difference between GT and GTY?  Thanks!


----------



## Dug720

iloveeeyore said:


> Could you please explain the difference between GT and GTY?  Thanks!



*GT - where the * can be I (Inside), O (Oceanview), or V (Veranda) is a restricted rate that can be lower than the prevailing rate. It is non-refundable and generally is offered closer to sailing time. Those cabins tend to not be assigned until you're within 2 weeks of sailing. You will receive ANY cabin in the broad category you selected with a small possibility of being upgraded to a higher category (for example O or V if you selected I)

GTY applies where a given category is approaching being sold out - say 8B. The rate is as normal and unless within the cancellation policy refundable. The cabins tend to be assigned sometime earlier - 45-60 days or so. With that rate you will not get anything lower - an 8D or 8C in my example - but there is a small possibility you could get higher.

In either case you have no say in where your cabin is - and unlike some other lines, you cannot then look online and see what is available and call and ask to change to another stateroom. 

If you are not picky about where you stay, it can be fun to do. BUT if you are picky about where your cabin is, *GT or GTY is probably not the best way to go as you give the cruise line control over your cabin and its location.


----------



## insureman

Dug720 said:


> *GT - where the * can be I (Inside), O (Oceanview), or V (Veranda) is a restricted rate that can be lower than the prevailing rate. It is non-refundable and generally is offered closer to sailing time. Those cabins tend to not be assigned until you're within 2 weeks of sailing. You will receive ANY cabin in the broad category you selected with a small possibility of being upgraded to a higher category (for example O or V if you selected I)
> 
> GTY applies where a given category is approaching being sold out - say 8B. The rate is as normal and unless within the cancellation policy refundable. The cabins tend to be assigned sometime earlier - 45-60 days or so. With that rate you will not get anything lower - an 8D or 8C in my example - but there is a small possibility you could get higher.
> 
> In either case you have no say in where your cabin is - and unlike some other lines, you cannot then look online and see what is available and call and ask to change to another stateroom.
> 
> If you are not picky about where you stay, it can be fun to do. BUT if you are picky about where your cabin is, *GT or GTY is probably not the best way to go as you give the cruise line control over your cabin and its location.


So this is where the confusion comes in I think. We booked this cruise (see below) on October 25th at significant ($800) discount which was at 127 days from the cruise sail date. It has  VGT and GTY  on the res confirmation. 

Below shows what is on the website. So what is is it VGT or GTY or a combination? We did the same rate for the Magic last year.


----------



## otten

The GTY next to stateroom just means that the stateroom hasn’t been assigned. Not gt and gty bookings will have that beside stateroom until a room is assigned.

that’s definitely a great booking. It’s just unusual for those rates to be released before PIF day


----------



## insureman

otten said:


> The GTY next to stateroom just means that the stateroom hasn’t been assigned. Not gt and gty bookings will have that beside stateroom until a room is assigned.
> 
> that’s definitely a great booking. It’s just unusual for those rates to be released before PIF day


Yeah, you're right. Last year we booked the Magic VGT the day after the PIF date. It's much cheaper now since our 2 girls are older and can't travel as much with us.


----------



## Dug720

insureman said:


> So this is where the confusion comes in I think. We booked this cruise (see below) on October 25th at significant ($800) discount which was at 127 days from the cruise sail date. It has  VGT and GTY  on the res confirmation.
> View attachment 460382
> Below shows what is on the website. So what is is it VGT or GTY or a combination? We did the same rate for the Magic last year.
> View attachment 460383



What @otten  said is correct. Your cabin type is VGT. If you had booked GTY it would be listed as the category and then GTY. Example Category: 4E  Stateroom: GTY. There could be a GTY with 4E as well - Category 4E GTY - but it's been so long since I booked a GTY (got burned with what most people would consider an upgrade from an 8B to one of the Deck 5 verandah cabins - too low and too midship for my liking) I don't remember.


----------



## insureman

Dug720 said:


> What @otten  said is correct. Your cabin type is VGT. If you had booked GTY it would be listed as the category and then GTY. Example Category: 4E  Stateroom: GTY. There could be a GTY with 4E as well - Category 4E GTY - but it's been so long since I booked a GTY (got burned with what most people would consider an upgrade from an 8B to one of the Deck 5 verandah cabins - too low and too midship for my liking) I don't remember.


As my dad used to say clear as mud.


----------



## SL6827

With these rates I know they can put you at any location in the ship.  Do those of you who have been placed at the front of the ship had a lot of motion sickness?  It that worse at the front of the ship.  I think I would be OK, but the rest of my family might not could handle a front cabin.


----------



## Dug720

SL6827 said:


> With these rates I know they can put you at any location in the ship.  Do those of you who have been placed at the front of the ship had a lot of motion sickness?  It that worse at the front of the ship.  I think I would be OK, but the rest of my family might not could handle a front cabin.



Yes, the front can definitely have more motion.

IMHO, if you or anyone in your party has motion sickness or anything else that dictates you avoid certain areas, booking GTY or *GT is NOT the way you should be going as you have zero say in where the cabin is.


----------



## SL6827

Dug720 said:


> Yes, the front can definitely have more motion.
> 
> IMHO, if you or anyone in your party has motion sickness or anything else that dictates you avoid certain areas, booking GTY or *GT is NOT the way you should be going as you have zero say in where the cabin is.


Yes, I agree with you on that now and no those rates would probably not be best for us.  Thanks!


----------



## gatordoc

#1. What category *GT cabin did you book and on which ship? OGT Wonder
#2. What category and room # did you get? 9B 2088
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 13 days
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? Pretty happy. We’d have been fine anywhere on the ship, but were hoping not be be on deck 1 with the smaller portholes. And the savings over what we would have paid even on opening day was significant. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. What day of the week and time of day was your cabin assigned? Monday afternoon
#7. What month is your cruise? January 
#8. How many days before departure did you book? 101 days


----------



## mkb3

New to DCL, so learning the lingo.  Which is better GTY or IGY, OGT, VGT?


----------



## otten

mkb3 said:


> New to DCL, so learning the lingo.  Which is better GTY or IGY, OGT, VGT?



It depends on your needs. 

GTY is frequently not a discounted fair. It's just what Disney does when they've sold a certain number of staterooms in a category. A GTY booking is the same as a specific stateroom booking in every way except that the room is chosen by Disney. You pick a specific category 9C for example and will most likely get a room in that category (upgrades are possible but not common and you shouldn't expect it). The cancellation and payment policies are the same as for a specific stateroom booking. Sometimes GTY is all that is left to book if a cruise is selling well. Rooms are typically assigned 45-60 days out but can be assigned several months before sailing or when you arrive at port. 

GT is a discounted fare offered closer to sailing (usually after the paid in full deadline but not always) and they are offered when Disney is trying to fill a sailing. There are restrictions to this category. You can only select a broader category: inside, outside or veranda and could be assigned any room in that category. You have to pay in full at booking and it is non refundable and you can't make changes. GT rates are not available on every sailing and you have to book more last minute. If that works for you, the discounts can be worthwhile.


----------



## kendall

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT with restrictions on the Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B 2088*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy with the room and its location*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *73*


----------



## StarSeven7

kendall said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *OGT with restrictions on the Wonder*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *9B 2088*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very happy with the room and its location*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *NA*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *73*


You must be on my cruise! I’m curious - how many people do you have in your stateroom? We booked a 9B GTY but we have 4 in our party and I heard that they’re aren’t many 9B rooms that hold 4. We were upgraded to a 9A room but I’m a bit nervous because I would have preferred the location of the 9B Roma more!


----------



## kendall

StarSeven7 said:


> You must be on my cruise! I’m curious - how many people do you have in your stateroom? We booked a 9B GTY but we have 4 in our party and I heard that they’re aren’t many 9B rooms that hold 4. We were upgraded to a 9A room but I’m a bit nervous because I would have preferred the location of the 9B Roma more!



There are 2 of us. At this point with GTY it is tricky for DCL to balance staterooms and muster station capacity.
If you landed one of the handicapped accessible rooms, I think you will enjoy all the space for 4 of you! 
If concerned about motion being forward or aft, given that this is a port-heavy cruise and really not much distance between ports, the motion should be minimal. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## DisneYE

StarSeven7 said:


> You must be on my cruise! I’m curious - how many people do you have in your stateroom? We booked a 9B GTY but we have 4 in our party and I heard that they’re aren’t many 9B rooms that hold 4. We were upgraded to a 9A room but I’m a bit nervous because I would have preferred the location of the 9B Roma more!



Hi there
Is there a similar thread to this but for GTYs? 
I searched the forum but couldn't find it? Should I use this thread for GTY's?


----------



## kendall

DisneYE said:


> Hi there
> Is there a similar thread to this but for GTYs?
> I searched the forum but couldn't find it? Should I use this thread for GTY's?



You can post here about your GTY


----------



## otten

kendall said:


> You can post here about your GTY



There is a separate thread for GTY

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-track-of-gty-cabins-assigned.3056486/page-59


----------



## DisneYE

otten said:


> There is a separate thread for GTY
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-track-of-gty-cabins-assigned.3056486/page-59



Thank you!
This is what I was looking for. No new posts since November though.


----------



## otten

DisneYE said:


> Thank you!
> This is what I was looking for. No new posts since November though.


 Have you gotten your WBPC room assignment yet


----------



## StarSeven7

kendall said:


> There are 2 of us. At this point with GTY it is tricky for DCL to balance staterooms and muster station capacity.
> If you landed one of the handicapped accessible rooms, I think you will enjoy all the space for 4 of you!
> If concerned about motion being forward or aft, given that this is a port-heavy cruise and really not much distance between ports, the motion should be minimal. Hope it works out for you!


Thanks! We didn’t get a handicapped accessible room. We’re pretty far forward which is why I’m nervous! We’ve never cruised before so I’m not sure how I’ll do with motion sickness! Thanks for your response!!


----------



## DisneYE

otten said:


> Have you gotten your WBPC room assignment yet



No 
you?
I was hoping to get it these days bc some ppl on face**** said DCL usually assign GTY rooms between the 50-60 day mark
I also wanted the link to see if someone has gotten it recently.. but no one's posted recently :S


----------



## Mushu's Twin

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT on Disney Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *10B 2574*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Pretty happy since it was an 11C GTY which means we could have just had a standard inside stateroom compared to the deluxe inside we received.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes, all 4 rooms are within a 10 cabin stretch*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *47*


----------



## otten

DisneYE said:


> No
> you?
> I was hoping to get it these days bc some ppl on face**** said DCL usually assign GTY rooms between the 50-60 day mark
> I also wanted the link to see if someone has gotten it recently.. but no one's posted recently :S


 I think when it falls off the first page people don't think about it. If someone posts in it we'll probably see more posts follow


----------



## Chandler Bing

DisneYE said:


> No
> you?
> I was hoping to get it these days bc some ppl on face**** said DCL usually assign GTY rooms between the 50-60 day mark
> I also wanted the link to see if someone has gotten it recently.. but no one's posted recently :S



I'm still also waiting for our GTY assignment on the WBPC.


----------



## otten

Chandler Bing said:


> I'm still also waiting for our GTY assignment on the WBPC.



Other than a few people who got theirs randomly assigned months ago, I think everyone is. 

Since most categories have been GTY since almost opening day I imagine they have a whole lot of rooms to assign.


----------



## DisneYE

Chandler Bing said:


> I'm still also waiting for our GTY assignment on the WBPC.



I've put a "watch" on the thread that @otten linked to.
Please post on there when you get it. We're on the same cruise.


----------



## Ccll4

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Deck 6.*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *12 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I am happy as we didn't want to be on Deck 1 or 2. We still may try to upgrade at port to a Varanda. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked one room only. *
6 What ship are you sailing? *Magic*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *12 PST*
9. What month is your cruise? *Jan 2020*


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Once you found your GT rate did you book it with Disney or with a Travel Agent?


----------



## Ccll4

I always go through Agent.


----------



## DisBNewB

Dreams&wishes said:


> Once you found your GT rate did you book it with Disney or with a Travel Agent?



I booked online through a travel site (which is still considered an agent) because I was still able to get OBC even at that late time. If I wasn't able to find a site or agent that offered it, though, I would've booked through Disney. I do think Costco offers Costco Cash at any time, too.


----------



## mmouse37

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *11C Deck 5. Cabins 5013, 5009 and 5511*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *15 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I am fine with it.  We booked just this past weekend so there wasn't much left. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked three rooms.  Two are forward on the port side and one is forward on the Starboard side...not far from each other. *
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Thursday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I checked all morning and then got busy and didn't check again until 4:00 pm and saw that we were assigned.*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## GoofyNewfie

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *6A GTY*
2. What category and room # did you get?* 6A 6146*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *118*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* It's a pretty standard 6A, so yes.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Not applicable*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Friday or Saturday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Do not know*
9. What month is your cruise? *May 2020*


----------



## jordgubben

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT on Disney Wonder*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A 7539*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy, we find the Deck 7 location very convenient. Doesn't feel like a leftover.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *67*


----------



## kurts mom

jordgubben said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *IGT on Disney Wonder*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *11 days*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *11A 7539*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy, we find the Deck 7 location very convenient. Doesn't feel like a leftover.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *67*


You are so lucky we are also on this cruise and got our assignment today on deck 2 
Super bummed even tho it’s an upgrade being a 10b I would so much rather be in an 11b on deck 5 Oh well knew it was possible but will never do IGT again


----------



## keodark

#1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *IGT booked in October 2019*
#2. What category and room # did you get? *11A Deck 6, Cabin 6551*
#3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days out*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* I am satisfied. I like the location, although I had hoped the early IGT and lower-attendance sailing would mean a cat 10.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6 What ship are you sailing? *Wonder*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *I checked at 8:45AM PST, so it could have been earlier this morning.*
#9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## RosiePA

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? *VGT*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *9*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A 10116*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Happy, we saved something like $2k over what we would have paid for this category*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *About 4-5 months; *GT rates were available before PIF*
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Wednesday*
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Around 9:00am eastern*
#9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## KCBelle

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?   OGT. Magic
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room?   7
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get?     9B 2056
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? I'm happy. I was really hoping for a single large porthole and got one and didn't want to be under something noisy (like a theater) and this is under guest services. 
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book?    72 days
#7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? 
Friday
#8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? Around 3:00pm CST
#9. What month is your cruise? Feb 2020


----------



## Galun

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT, VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5C, 6A - but the 6A was one of the huge HA rooms in aft.  
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 5 days out, but we booked 7 days out (last minute booking one week before sailing).
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Super happy with the large HA room assignment, but it’s probably a left over since they are now confident that they don’t need it.  
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? No.  Different decks, fore/aft.   
6 What ship are you sailing? Magic
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? morning pst.  It’s the first business day after our booking.
9. What month is your cruise? Feb 2020


----------



## happiestgrl

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? VGT, VGT
2. What category and room # did you get? 5A 10032
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 10
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?" Super happy - I love 10 forward. Definitely a cabin I would pick! 
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A 
6 What ship are you sailing Dream 
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? monday
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? morning - before 10 CDT 
9. What month is your cruise? March


----------



## JenniHP

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *10650*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *10 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Ehh, it had a little bit of an obstructed view as we had the overhang from Cabanas above us, so we had the supports for that blocking part of our view. The location was nice, but the vibrations on the last 2 nights were awful. It kept us up half the night (this was traveling back to PC from the eastern caribbean). *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *n/a*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Tuesday*
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *2PM *
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2020*


----------



## spierce21

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Fantasy
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 17 days
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 5B 7030 (Deck 7 Forward)
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? It's my first cruise, so I don't know much about anything, but it seems like a great room at a great price!
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? n/a
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 52 days
Edited to add: Stateroom was assigned on a Wednesday around noon ET. Cruise is in March 2022.


----------



## iivye

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *VGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *5C, room 6650 (Deck 6, Aft)*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *17 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* We loved this location.  Close to the aft stairs it was easy to get to the bars/Animator's and when you took the elevator up to Deck 11 you were in Cabanas. When I booked it, this room was cheaper than an ocean view room.*
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *We booked one room only.*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Wednesday is when I noticed.  I didn't receive an email. *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unknown*
9. What month is your cruise? *Feb 2022*


----------



## Cheburashka

1. What category GTY cabin did you book? *OGT*
2. What category and room # did you get? *9D, 6504*
3. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *16 days out*
4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover?"* Totally dissatisfied with the stateroom assignment. An inside stateroom would be preferable to this.  Handicapped room, which means no bathtub.  Small, slanted porthole which means little light and virtually no view.   Corner room which means weird layout & not easy to watch TV from the bed.  Deck 6 at the very front of the ship, which means a lot of motion and also noise from waves hitting the ship.  Called DCL and upgraded to a different stateroom, as I would have cancelled rather than sail in this stateroom for a whole week and for the thousands of dollars I paid. *
5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *N/A*
6 What ship are you sailing? *Fantasy*
7. What day of the week was you cabin assigned? *Thursday is when I noticed.  I didn't receive an email. *
8. What time of day was your cabin assigned? *Unknown*
9. What month is your cruise? *March 2022*


----------



## harleyquinn

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* GTY 7A Dream*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *25 days*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *5B 8030 *
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy. Got an amazing deal for my first cruise and just happy to be aboard! This cabin is forward near the stairs and elevator.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *65*


----------



## mmouse37

#1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Dream.  Booked the cruise on May 27.*
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21 days in the afternoon.*
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A 9112 & 9114*
#4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy.  Wonderful mid-ship cabins on Deck 9.  These are the deeper family verandah cabins.*
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes.  they are connecting!*
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? *39*


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mmouse37 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Dream.  Booked the cruise on May 27.*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21 days in the afternoon.*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A 9112 & 9114*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy.  Wonderful mid-ship cabins on Deck 9.  These are the deeper family verandah cabins.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes.  they are connecting!*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *39*


Good!   For all the DCL cruises you have done, they ought to treat you like DCL Royalty.  We were given a free upgrade to the larger family verandah cabins on deck 7 back in 2015.  Once you stay in one, it's hard to go back to the regular ones, except for very short cruises.  The amount of storage is amazing and we love the shower too!  Have a great time!


----------



## mmouse37

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Good!   For all the DCL cruises you have done, they ought to treat you like DCL Royalty.  We were given a free upgrade to the larger family verandah cabins on deck 7 back in 2015.  Once you stay in one, it's hard to go back to the regular ones, except for very short cruises.  The amount of storage is amazing and we love the shower too!  Have a great time!


Thanks!!  We did a VGT back in September on the Dream and also had one of those cabins.  You are right it was hard going back to the regular cabins!!  I am guessing our cruise is not at whatever capacity is currently.  A lot of people on our cruise group also got those cabins assigned.

MJ


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mmouse37 said:


> Thanks!!  We did a VGT back in September on the Dream and also had one of those cabins.  You are right it was hard going back to the regular cabins!!  I am guessing our cruise is not at whatever capacity is currently.  A lot of people on our cruise group also got those cabins assigned.
> 
> MJ


We have a VGT booked for mid September.  We are hoping it will be very low numbers and also get a larger cabin.  Even if we don't, it's nice to be sailing again.


----------



## allashore

mmouse37 said:


> Thanks!!  We did a VGT back in September on the Dream and also had one of those cabins.  You are right it was hard going back to the regular cabins!!  I am guessing our cruise is not at whatever capacity is currently.  A lot of people on our cruise group also got those cabins assigned.
> 
> MJ


we are on this cruise, also VGT,    still have not been assigned cabin, I realize we can be assigned as late as sailing day
are all of you cleared to sail?  ours is still pending
just trying to figure if any order to assigning, booked in March


----------



## n2mm

mmouse37 said:


> #1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship?* VGT Dream.  Booked the cruise on May 27.*
> #2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? *21 days in the afternoon.*
> #3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? *4A 9112 & 9114*
> #4. Are you happy with your assignment or do you feel like you got a "leftover"- undesirable room/location? *Very Happy.  Wonderful mid-ship cabins on Deck 9.  These are the deeper family verandah cabins.*
> #5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? *Yes.  they are connecting!*
> #6. How many days before departure date did you book? *39*



congratulations on such a great room assignment.  We were Vgt on our April cruise and scored similar.  We were 4B deck 7 mid, 2 cabins connecting.  I told my daughter this is as good as it gets, other than going up a few floors.  the price was crazy considering the cabins we got.  My daughter has 2 OGT cabins for September and told her to expect the worse and hope for the best. She was booked, but canceled to book OGT.  She got 2 cabins for less than her 1 veranda cabin.  Decided the granddaughters needed their own room.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

n2mm said:


> congratulations on such a great room assignment.  We were Vgt on our April cruise and scored similar.  We were 4B deck 7 mid, 2 cabins connecting.  *I told my daughter this is as good as it gets, other than going up a few floors.*  the price was crazy considering the cabins we got.  My daughter has 2 OGT cabins for September and told her to expect the worse and hope for the best. She was booked, but canceled to book OGT.  She got 2 cabins for less than her 1 veranda cabin.  Decided the granddaughters needed their own room.


We felt that way when we sailed to Norway in Sept 2019. We had mid-ship deck 6.  That was the first time our kids, then 19 & 22, had their own verandah.  They loved that we could open the divider and have all that space.


----------



## gatordoc

1. Did you book a IGT, OGT or VGT room, and on which ship? VGT on the Dream.
#2. How many days before the cruise were you assigned your room? 45 days in the afternoon.
#3. What category (ex: 7a, 4c, 11c or whatever) and room # did you get? 7a, 7022.
#4. Perfectly happy. Have specifically booked the “secret veranda” rooms before, and this one checks our most important boxes - staterooms above, below, and across the hall, non-connecting, and forward (which we much prefer to aft).
#5. If you booked more than one room, are they close together? N/A
#6. How many days before departure date did you book? 67


----------

